# Reo Mail



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail!

They delivered to my DOOR! Vat of R29,85 and Clearance fee of R35 for the huge total of R64,85! Oh what a win!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

First pictures (and not very good ones in my excitement) of Eric the REO!

Everything I love is called Eric! 





Got visitors and have to go shopping so there will be a delay to coil building and pulling a Silver with Eric!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Clean, fill and Fire up - lets get your verdict about the Reo hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

congrats @Rob Fisher


----------



## TylerD

Congrats @Rob Fisher ! That is Super vapemail!


----------



## RIEFY

that is a beautiful combo rob congratulations

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Looks great Rob! Sure you have enough bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats and welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. If you are a member on ECF, please add your Reo household at the end of this thread. If not, let me know and I shall register you.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Rob Fisher Congratz and soooo jealous. Enjoy and can't wait for your review.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Congrats and welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. If you are a member on ECF, please add your Reo household at the end of this thread. If not, let me know and I shall register you.



Andre please can you do it for me... I am registered but they have some rules about posting and stuff to get to level one or somthing along those lines... I did try and post in the REO thread but it says I don't have permission.


----------



## Andre

Yes, you first have to post a number of posts in the Newbie forum. Will register you, no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I'm going to do this differently to the way I normally do things... Normally I would be like a bull in a china shop and dive in and when things go pear shaped I think do some research and reach for manuals etc.

REOmiser cleaned and drying...

Red Arrow - Is this for dripping?
Blue Arrow - I can't work out if this is a real thing or an off cut or what it is?
Green Arrow - I assume it's cleaning stuff?


----------



## Andre

Wonder where is @devdev with his Reo?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Wonder where is @devdev with his Reo?



Pulled a Silver maybe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Wonder where is @devdev with his Reo?


Probably doing a silver somewhere ????


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Probably doing a silver somewhere ????



Snap!


----------



## Andre

Red arrow: Just the bottle nipple, to close the juice bottle when not inside the Reo.
Blue arrow: To put at the end of the tube for very thin juices. Pack away, you won't need it.
Green arrow: Noalox, to apply to firing pin after filing, about once every 2 months. Not required now, would have been done at Reosmods.

The tube in the bottle - at the bottom it tends to suck tight against the bottom resulting in juice not getting in. Cut it with a pair of sharp scissors at the very end at a sharp angle, just a little cut.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Red arrow: Just the bottle nipple, to close the juice bottle when not inside the Reo.
> Blue arrow: To put at the end of the tube for very thin juices. Pack away, you won't need it.
> Green arrow: Noalox, to apply to firing pin after filing, about once every 2 months. Not required now, would have been done at Reosmods.
> 
> The tube in the bottle - at the bottom it tends to suck tight against the bottom resulting in juice not getting in. Cut it with a pair of sharp scissors at the very end at a sharp angle, just a little cut.



Thanks @Matthee and also for the tip of the tube at the bottom of the bottle...


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Rob Fisher I sent you a PM check your inbox buddy


----------



## Andre

Enjoy, Rob. Am off to do some packing for Brussels. When I get online again you should have been experimenting some with the Reo. Shoot with question, many Reonauts here prepared to help. Will miss @devdev's announcement unfortunately.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Enjoy, Rob. Am off to do some packing for Brussels. When I get online again you should have been experimenting some with the Reo. Shoot with question, many Reonauts here prepared to help. Will miss @devdev's announcement unfortunately.



Bon Voyage @Matthee! Travel safe and come back real soon because we miss you already!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Rob Fisher I sent you a PM check your inbox buddy



Nothing in the in box and nothing in email?


----------



## Gizmo

Have a safe trip @Matthee - Now @devdev, where is this "so called reo"


----------



## johan

Enjoy the trip @Matthee - we look forward to see photos in http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-face-behind-the-post.741/ on your return??


----------



## devdev

No words necessary...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## RIEFY

congrats dev dev

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

here is your badge. wear it proudly!







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Thanks guys - amazed at how small this little guy is. Was expecting something bigger.

The Mini must be tiny.

Now Mr. @Matthee I asked you many months ago why there was a badger creature in the center of the Reo badge, and you said only Reonauts were allowed to know that.

I respectfully ask you sir, why there is a badger in the center of the sheild


----------



## johan

Great @devdev - looking forward to your review / comments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Still got a ton of work and some other packages coming today, oh and gym.

Will only get building after 9 tonight - its going to be a long wait @johan


----------



## RIEFY

and another one for rob





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

No worries @devdev I received patience today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

enjoy your trip @Matthee have a safe trip

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats guys. I am so looking forward to hearing your experiences. @Rob Fisher pity I'm in JHB or I would be there in a flash to assist where I can.


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Congrats guys. I am so looking forward to hearing your experiences. @Rob Fisher pity I'm in JHB or I would be there in a flash to assist where I can.



Thanks Markus... let's see if I have time to play with it before the fishing meeting tonight! If I run into an issue I can always for the local REO support system to get home!


----------



## Rowan Francis

"Everything I love is called Eric! "

oh no - thats just too much information .. eew


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> "Everything I love is called Eric! "
> 
> oh no - thats just too much information .. eew



Oh no his name is George!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Rob Fisher and @devdev 
Am so excited for both of you!
Enjoy it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

@devdev , @Rob Fisher CONGRATS !!! @Matthee ..dont get busted vaping on the plane !


----------



## devdev

Wow thanks @steve , @Silver, @Cape vaping supplies, @vaalboy , @johan , @Matthee "Oom Reo" and @Gizmo

@Rob Fisher Mazeltov on the arrival of Eric. I have not named mine yet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

why not give it a female name seeing you suck on it the whole day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Congrats guys enjoy and we waiting to hear all about it.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

@devdev you need to change your avatar (make your pick)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Brilliant pics @johan 

My goodness, only noticed now you dropped the ct off your forum name!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Brilliant pics @johan
> 
> My goodness, only noticed now you dropped the ct off your forum name!



Didn't had a choice - received quite a hefty fine for some "stuff" including for the 'ct' after my name


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> why not give it a female name seeing you suck on it the whole day



Erica?


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica?



thats better yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Thanks guys - amazed at how small this little guy is. Was expecting something bigger.
> 
> The Mini must be tiny.
> 
> Now Mr. @Matthee I asked you many months ago why there was a badger creature in the center of the Reo badge, and you said only Reonauts were allowed to know that.
> 
> I respectfully ask you sir, why there is a badger in the center of the sheild


Congrats and welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. If you are a member on ECF, please add your Reo household at the end of this thread. If not, let me know and I shall register you.
Yes, 9 out of 10 new Reonauts who have not seen a Reo Grand in real life, say it is so much smaller than the pictures let you think. The Mini is just cute.
Haha, I remember you asking that question. And @Cape vaping supplies, just having gotten his first one, promptly went on to the ECF Reo forum and asked about the badge in all seriousness. No, the badge is not official at all, just copied from another Reonaut on ECF who awards same to new Reonauts. There is a story behind the creature. Something about the modmaster caring for them where he stays. The details I do not remember. If you PM @nerak on ECF I am sure she will be able to tell you the exact story.


----------



## devdev

Awesome thanks @Matthee I have registered on ECF, but I have not reached posting limit yet so if you could post that would be great.

I hope Rob and I have taken Reoville South Africa to at least 20 now 

Have a safe trip in Brussels, don't forget to eat the sprouts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

For those that are interested their website is up and running again: http://www.reosmods.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Done! Got my Reo up and running, and changed my avatar to Chuck Norreo-s

Holy crapstix! @Rob Fisher did you try licking the nolax stuff yet? I can't feel my face

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

and what do yoy think of the reo so far

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Holy crapstix! @Rob Fisher did you try licking the nolax stuff yet? I can't feel my face



Nope I haven't... didn't know that's what we were supposed to do with it.


----------



## devdev

Words cannot even begin to describe how good this thing is.

I thought it was all going to be a bunch of hype, and that it would take me a few days to really fall in love with it.

I loaded up some VM Berry blaze (9mg) and did a 50/50 dischem blend. 28G Kanthal, 1.2mm ID, 9/10 wraps - came out at 1.2ohms. Freshly charged 18650 Efest button top V2.

I am in Nirvana. Even diluted the flavour is so fulfilling. I have a nic buzz off 4.5mg juice and I can't put it down. The best of dripping, without the hassle

People in Reoville aren't fanboys. I think they are actually on to the winning formula

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> People in Reoville aren't fanboys. I think they are actually on to the winning formula



Nice short review! My review will be tomorrow... I have the whole day to play and pull a number of Silvers due to Erica!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on your new devices guys

@devdev - glad your initial experience was such a good one. Your new avatar is so cool!


----------



## johan

Can someone please report back if @devdev survived his nic O.D of last night?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Words cannot even begin to describe how good this thing is.
> 
> I thought it was all going to be a bunch of hype, and that it would take me a few days to really fall in love with it.
> 
> I loaded up some VM Berry blaze (9mg) and did a 50/50 dischem blend. 28G Kanthal, 1.2mm ID, 9/10 wraps - came out at 1.2ohms. Freshly charged 18650 Efest button top V2.
> 
> I am in Nirvana. Even diluted the flavour is so fulfilling. I have a nic buzz off 4.5mg juice and I can't put it down. The best of dripping, without the hassle
> 
> People in Reoville aren't fanboys. I think they are actually on to the winning formula


Glad you like it.


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Can someone please report back if @devdev survived his nic O.D of last night?



Don't rate "like" or "funny" , I'm serious - saw some of his posts last night; misspelled words and last one was a bit incoherent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Lol!

Thanks for the concern @johan I did indeeed survive the night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Lol!
> 
> Thanks for the concern @johan I did indeeed survive the night



Thank you @devdev I am glad you made it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@johan It was touch and go for a while though. Eventually got into bed, with a freshly charged 18650 in the Reo and Air Crash Investigations on Nat Geo. At some point I reached for my tablet and went to Reosmods.com to look at other Reos. This is really that good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Can anyone explain what is the difference between the Standard Reo and the Low profile Reo, can't see it on their website?


----------



## fred1sa

johan said:


> Can anyone explain what is the difference between the Standard Reo and the Low profile Reo, can't see it on their website?


Think with the low you can use other atties and use it as a mech instead of a bottom feeder.


----------



## johan

Thanks @fred1sa - like your latin signature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyZee

All this talk of Reos ... Now I want one. lol.
What's the delivery time like to Cape Town?


----------



## Andre

JimmyZee said:


> All this talk of Reos ... Now I want one. lol.
> What's the delivery time like to Cape Town?


This I like, a lot, the peep has just posted first post and it is of wanting a Reo - awesomeness. About 7 days @JimmyZee. And most welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

And the landed price?


----------



## devdev

Assuming you have batteries, charger and Kanthal, you are looking in the region or R2500 including shipping.


----------



## ShaneW

devdev said:


> Assuming you have batteries, charger and Kanthal, you are looking in the region or R2500 including shipping.



Thanks. Given what we've spent on mods, atties, etc. I think most of us could of jumped straight to REO and saved some money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

@ShaneW I almost agree with you 100% - but human nature is to always think about the colour of the grass on the other side.

Even if I had gone straight to Reo I would still have wanted a nemesis with a Kayfun, and a VTR, and a dripper, and on and on and on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> Thanks. Given what we've spent on mods, atties, etc. I think most of us could of jumped straight to REO and saved some money.


That is what 99% of new Reonauts say.


----------



## Riaz

sometimes i think the same @ShaneW but like @devdev says, we always want to know and try things out for ourselves


----------



## Rob Fisher

JimmyZee said:


> All this talk of Reos ... Now I want one. lol.
> What's the delivery time like to Cape Town?



Mine took 6 days to my door!

Now I have to order another one just in case something ever happened to Erica... and @vaalboy also wants another one!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Just for you info - the latest word is that the components for the sub-ohm kits will be at Reosmods by the end of the week, so should be available at the end of the week thereafter. At the same time all of his current stock will have been upgraded. The price on the sub-ohm kit will be $25.00. BTW, still cannot get onto his site - not even from Brussels.


----------



## Riaz

Matthee said:


> Just for you info - the latest word is that the components for the sub-ohm kits will be at Reosmods by the end of the week, so should be available at the end of the week thereafter. At the same time all of his current stock will have been upgraded. The price on the sub-ohm kit will be $25.00. BTW, still cannot get onto his site - not even from Brussels.



thats coz the staff at reosmods are still recovering from @Rob Fisher previous order.

if they must only know he plans placing a second order, they might have to apply for leave early

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

I must just put it to you all. I am not too disappointed that I tried everything out there. Now I can really enjoy my Reo's. The journey was awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I must just put it to you all. I am not too disappointed that I tried everything out there. Now I can really enjoy my Reo's. The journey was awesome!



You make it sound so tragically final

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Just for you info - the latest word is that the components for the sub-ohm kits will be at Reosmods by the end of the week, so should be available at the end of the week thereafter. At the same time all of his current stock will have been upgraded. The price on the sub-ohm kit will be $25.00. BTW, still cannot get onto his site - not even from Brussels.



Phew! Thanks for the heads up @Matthee! Will await your instruction before I pull the trigger!

I have been on the site today no problem... Let me double check... yip no problem it's operational.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Rob Fisher, you Reo household officially registered on ECF. We are standing at 19 households. Actually 18 as Gizmonic must be removed.
Now waiting on @devdev to register?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Super stuff guys. 
All this Reo talk is making me really crave!

Rob i may have missed it, but did you get Erica working?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> @Rob Fisher, you Reo household officially registered on ECF. We are standing at 19 households. Actually 18 as Gizmonic must be removed.



Is it per household and not per device? I guess so because some of us (no names mentioned) are lucky enough to have more than one device!

Gonna play some more tomorrow because all of a sudden I'm getting a burnt taste on mine tonight and I think I may have burned the wick forgetting to Squonk... 

It doesn't look burnt but it smells burnt so will change the wick now...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super stuff guys.
> All this Reo talk is making me really crave!
> 
> Rob i may have missed it, but did you get Erica working?



Yebo you missed it Hi Ho... She is a machine! Love her to bits!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rob-erica.1560/


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it per household and not per device? I guess so because some of us (no names mentioned) are lucky enough to have more than one device!
> 
> Gonna play some more tomorrow because all of a sudden I'm getting a burnt taste on mine tonight and I think I may have burned the wick forgetting to Squonk...
> 
> It doesn't look burnt but it smells burnt so will change the wick now...
> 
> View attachment 3051


rob looks like the wick might be too thick and burnt where u actually cant see under the coil. just pull the wick out and thread a new piece through. remember it must not be too loose or too tight there should be a little tension when pulling on the cotton

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just changed Erica's wick and I'm back in Heaven! She is so good to me!

@Cape vaping supplies I think you are spot on! When I pulled the wick out there was some burn on the section in the coil.

@devdev that's the other thing I just remember from my lesson with @vaalboy and that is when it comes to the wick "Less is more"! Also what CVS said about too loose or too tight...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

@Matthee I think my post to you got lost on the way to Brussels 

I haven't posted enough on ECF to post. Please can you register me? I am registered on ECF as devdev, but newbie post limit.

Also, I see the list of Reo users, and quite a few are not on this forum under the same name. Maybe we could PM a few of them and get them to come and register here and participate. Would be awesome if we had all 19 Reonauts together


----------



## devdev

Can I get some feedback from the other Reonauts in terms of the airhole in the RM2?

I am considering drilling mine out, as the draw is too tight. has anyone done this? Has anyone done this and regretted it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Can I get some feedback from the other Reonauts in terms of the airhole in the RM2?
> 
> I am considering drilling mine out, as the draw is too tight. has anyone done this? Has anyone done this and regretted it?



I find the draw perfect! Just like my Nautilus's!


----------



## RIEFY

My one reo is drilled out to 1.4mm and the other to 1.5mm. if I remember correctly @vaalboy s one I drilled also to 1.5mm. you also need to play with your coil configuration. here is a pic where I seem to find the best flavor vapor and throat hit



sometimes I take it right too the edge

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev

So the juice comes in under the right hand side of the wick. I see you use a lot of cotton.

My first wick was a bit less than that. My latest wick, based on "broken telephone" information from our Durban Reo fiends was less cotton, so now I have a measly little strand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

that amount of cotton allows me to take at least 8 proper toots. the cotton when I insert looks little but it swells up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

also you need to find what works best for you. play around you will find that perfect wick and position

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Oh well, I've pulled the trigger, seeing that I've spend more/less the same amount per month on pipe tobacco, cigarettes and lighters - curious to see for myself if it is the locus classicus at present.


----------



## RIEFY

johan said:


> Oh well, I've pulled the trigger, seeing that I've spend more/less the same amount per month on pipe tobacco, cigarettes and lighters - curious to see for myself if it is the locus classicus at present.


well done johan.. im sure you will not be disappointed. what colour combo you get?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Oh well, I've pulled the trigger, seeing that I've spend more/less the same amount per month on pipe tobacco, cigarettes and lighters - curious to see for myself if it is the locus classicus at present.



Oooooo... us boys don't want to miss out on anything... I know just how you feel @johan! Now for the exciting week or so wait!


----------



## johan

Only pulled the trigger Thursday evening - no hurry, I'm patient


----------



## RIEFY

if you pulled the trigger thursday then it shupped yesterday and should be here sometime I the week

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Only pulled the trigger Thursday evening - no hurry, I'm patient



You pulled the trigger on Thursday and are only telling us now?  Oooooooooo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

is that not a finable offence???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> is that not a finable offence???



I have most certainly passed this onto the prosecutors for them to see if we have a case!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

@johan awesome news. Hope time flies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RIEFY

@vaalboy please share your experience with the different size airholes? yours is 1.5mm vs stock on robs 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Is it per household and not per device? I guess so because some of us (no names mentioned) are lucky enough to have more than one device!


Yes, per household.


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> @Matthee I think my post to you got lost on the way to Brussels
> 
> I haven't posted enough on ECF to post. Please can you register me? I am registered on ECF as devdev, but newbie post limit.
> 
> Also, I see the list of Reo users, and quite a few are not on this forum under the same name. Maybe we could PM a few of them and get them to come and register here and participate. Would be awesome if we had all 19 Reonauts together


Will do so. Most are on here, some lurking. Have added some names to Rob's list of names for your Reo.


devdev said:


> Can I get some feedback from the other Reonauts in terms of the airhole in the RM2?
> 
> I am considering drilling mine out, as the draw is too tight. has anyone done this? Has anyone done this and regretted it?


Many Reonauts have made it larger. Easily done by hand with a drill bit, but take it gradually. Easy to make larger, not easy to make smaller. Mine is stock size - perfect for me. I know of one forumite who went too big and having to take drastic measures to correct it.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Only pulled the trigger Thursday evening - no hurry, I'm patient


Whoopeee! Congrats....all the best with the patience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @johan 
REO numbers are picking up indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Matthee I drilled out the airhole by hand last night. Went to 1.6mm

Much airier draw. Possibly .1mm too much, but I am loving the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @vaalboy please share your experience with the different size airholes? yours is 1.5mm vs stock on robs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I haven't vaped on another size, but mine is 100% perfect as is for my kind of vape.

Here is a 0.6 ohm para coil 6 wraps with 26 dual kanthal.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> I haven't vaped on another size, but mine is 100% perfect as is for my kind of vape.
> 
> Here is a 0.6 ohm para coil 6 wraps with 26 dual kanthal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065


You MUST get the low ohm kit when it comes out. And a Grand. Your playing on the edge with those batts and the mini at 0.6 ohms. Do check the bottom of your button for melting from time to time. And gradual sagging of the spring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> You MUST get the low ohm kit when it comes out. And a Grand. Your playing on the edge with those batts and the mini at 0.6 ohms. Do check the bottom of your button for melting from time to time. And gradual sagging of the spring.



Will definitely do. I am very cognisant of any heat buildup from the RM or battery but so far so good. I must say the extra coil covering the cotton makes for one hell of a vape. The juice cooks off it.


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Will definitely do. I am very cognisant of any heat buildup from the RM or battery but so far so good. I must say the extra coil covering the cotton makes for one hell of a vape. The juice cooks off it.


Awesome, but that is one hell of a coil to build. Beyond me on a regular basis. Nowadays I do 5 wraps of 27g Kanthal with 1.6mm ID, comes to around 0.68 ohm. So not far from yours. Can't wait for the sub ohm kits. Using the 1.6mm just to fit the ceramic wick, which is great for travel. No rewicking, just dryburn as is and you are good to go. Also does not hit as hard as cotton, thus, the lower ohms than my normal. The ceramic also holds quite a few more toots than the cotton. Starting to really like it.


----------



## vaalboy

Whee did you source your ceramic wick from @Matthee ?


----------



## Andre

Via MyUs.com, but it cost an arm and a leg - like in R250 per foot. Reoville (ECF) have since found a more quality supplier, but they have run out. If I am still satisfied after this trip, will seriously consider doing it again. Will let you know if you are interested in sharing the shipping costs, which is the expensive part. Here is an ECF thread on this: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/539791-readyxwick-non-cotton-people.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyZee

Ordered mine today: Metallic blue grand, brass reomizer & button cap & a few odds & ends

And a few IMR 18650's from vapeking

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

Awesome @JimmyZee !


----------



## Rob Fisher

JimmyZee said:


> Ordered mine today: Metallic blue grand, brass reomizer & button cap & a few odds & ends
> 
> And a few IMR 18650's from vapeking



Awesome! Don't forget kanthal 28g wire and Dischem Softi organic cotton pads, Tweezers, drill bits between 1,5 and 2mm.

Hope you added some extra little plastic bottles into the order!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Geez when I ordered there were no stock of the brass rm2's - Great way to go @JimmyZee


----------



## JimmyZee

That's pretty much what i ordered Rob minus the cotton balls & coiling tools. I have a few metres of voodoowool lying around that I haven't used yet. I just added some 28g kanthal & a spare bottle & tube kit


----------



## RIEFY

well done jimmy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

JimmyZee said:


> Ordered mine today: Metallic blue grand, brass reomizer & button cap & a few odds & ends
> 
> And a few IMR 18650's from vapeking


Wow, @JimmyZee's 3rd post on this forum is ordering a Reo! Way to go, Sir. Congrats and keep us updated. All the best with the waiting. Just remember the name "Blue" has been taken - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-your-reos-name.1572/.


----------



## JimmyZee

My Reo hit customs this morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

JimmyZee said:


> My Reo hit customs this morning.


Awesome, so not so long now. Are you a member at ECF?


----------



## JimmyZee

Nope, just here


----------



## Andre

JimmyZee said:


> Nope, just here


No problem, I will register you as a Reonaut there if you do not mind. Can't wait to see a picture of your Reo. Are you ready for coil building? AW IMR batteries and charger on hand?


----------



## JimmyZee

yup, yup & yup. lol. I'll be using my trustfire multifunctional charger & emode usb charger that I use on my evic 18650 batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

You are lucky @JimmyZee , I think my order disappeared between the States & South Africa :

2014-04-06 10:32, Processed through USPS Sort Facility, JAMAICA, NY 11430


----------



## ShaneW

johan said:


> You are lucky @JimmyZee , I think my order disappeared between the States & South Africa :
> 
> 2014-04-06 10:32, Processed through USPS Sort Facility, JAMAICA, NY 11430



It's stuck in Jamaica vaping some of the local herbs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JimmyZee

Mine did the same when I used the link from paypal. When I tracked it from the USPS website, it showed me the updated progress. I ordered mine on the 6th, so you should have received yours already....


----------



## JimmyZee

My progress is: 
*Customs clearance processing complete*
Your item cleared customs in SOUTH AFRICA at 11:08 am on April 13, 2014. 

The wait is becoming unbearable .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

JimmyZee said:


> Mine did the same when I used the link from paypal. When I tracked it from the USPS website, it showed me the updated progress. I ordered mine on the 6th, so you should have received yours already....



My quote above is from usps.com !


----------



## JimmyZee

Did any reonauts have to pay customs duties on their mods? I got a notification to collect from capemail requesting the invoice / proof of payment, but the amount due is blacked out. I can sort of make out the amount R0.00, but maybe they'll charge me the VAT?


----------



## RIEFY

paid about 900 on a R6500 order from reos mods

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JimmyZee

Cape vaping supplies said:


> paid about 900 on a R6500 order from reos mods
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Cool. So it shouldn't be a huge amount. The order was around R2800


----------



## johan

They calculate 14% VAT on the invoice total, excluding shipping plus a clearance fee round R22. So I guess you have to pay about R414-00.


----------



## Andre

JimmyZee said:


> Did any reonauts have to pay customs duties on their mods? I got a notification to collect from capemail requesting the invoice / proof of payment, but the amount due is blacked out. I can sort of make out the amount R0.00, but maybe they'll charge me the VAT?


Oooh, so we can expect a Reo mail picture soon!


----------



## JimmyZee

Matthee said:


> Oooh, so we can expect a Reo mail picture soon!



Most likely. I have a tough choice to make... either collect my order from @Oupa tomorrow, or collect the Reo ??


----------



## BhavZ

JimmyZee said:


> Most likely. I have a tough choice to make... either collect my order from @Oupa tomorrow, or collect the Reo ??


Why not do both?

Vape mail deserves a day off


----------



## Andre

JimmyZee said:


> Most likely. I have a tough choice to make... either collect my order from @Oupa tomorrow, or collect the Reo ??


That is a no-brainer. Collect the Reo and get @Oupa to fast courier the juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Where is @JimmyZee hiding? Have you gotten your Reo yet??? What's a happening?


----------



## JimmyZee

Matthee said:


> Where is @JimmyZee hiding? Have you gotten your Reo yet??? What's a happening?



Yup. I got the Reo. This thing is a little beast  I've been a bit busy, but here's a few pics I took 











????

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev

JimmyZee said:


> Yup. I got the Reo. This thing is a little beast  I've been a bit busy, but here's a few pics I took



Shoo that blue sparkle effect is gorgeous! I need a mini in that 

Don't forget to lick the Noalox paste - it's a right of passage for a first time Reo'er

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Awsome @JimmyZee , when did your parcel left the states and when did it arrive?


----------



## JimmyZee

johan said:


> Awsome @JimmyZee , when did your parcel left the states and when did it arrive?



I ordered it on the 6th, it left the US on the 7th & I got the collection notice on the 16th.


----------



## johan

Thanks. Geez you're lucky - I've ordered the 2'nd, it left the states the 6'th and then just disappeared, nowhere to be tracked!


----------



## Andre

JimmyZee said:


> Yup. I got the Reo. This thing is a little beast  I've been a bit busy, but here's a few pics I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????


Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. Enjoy. If you have any questions, please shoot.


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> Thanks. Geez you're lucky - I've ordered the 2'nd, it left the states the 6'th and then just disappeared, nowhere to be tracked!



This is a shocker. What is your plan of action now? Just hope and wait?

Congrats @JimmyZee, I'm sure you going to have fun for sure.


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> This is a shocker. What is your plan of action now? Just hope and wait?
> 
> Congrats @JimmyZee, I'm sure you going to have fun for sure.



I will wait till tomorrow and then phone up Rob at Reomods, he should be able to trace via USPS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> I will wait till tomorrow and then phone up Rob at Reomods, he should be able to trace via USPS.



I hope they find it. Its quite absurd that certain members have experienced such inconsistent shipping service. I purchase fishing tackle from the states very regularly and have never had an issue with USPS or Fedex. I am getting nervous about ordering my grand and sub ohm kit now.


----------



## johan

First time I have issues with USPS - I suspect it got lost / stolen since leaving the States.


----------



## RIEFY

I have haf a rm2 that was posted 3 x I got 3 tracking numbers and it just sits still in ny. rob after the 3rd package told me he suspect them stealing the parcels and refunded my money

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

If this is the case I will ask him to resend my order with FEDEX or UPS and pay in the difference - I will keep you guys posted after I talked to him this afternoon, and if anyone wants to ride with me on FEDEX or UPS you are welcome.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> If this is the case I will ask him to resend my order with FEDEX or UPS and pay in the difference - I will keep you guys posted after I talked to him this afternoon, and if anyone wants to ride with me on FEDEX or UPS you are welcome.


If he is going to send you a new one, you might as well ask him to make it a "sub-ohmed" one (i.e. already kitted out with the sub-ohm equipment). If you had a repair kit in your order, ask him to change it to a sub-ohm repair kit.
Could you include 4 Reo Grand sub-ohm repair kits and 2 Reo Mini 2.1 sub-ohm repair kits for me?


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> If he is going to send you a new one, you might as well ask him to make it a "sub-ohmed" one (i.e. already kitted out with the sub-ohm equipment). If you had a repair kit in your order, ask him to change it to a sub-ohm repair kit.
> Could you include 4 Reo Grand sub-ohm repair kits and 2 Reo Mini 2.1 sub-ohm repair kits for me?



Yes thanks Matthee, will do; my order did include a lot of extra stuff and hence an expensive loss.


----------



## vaalboy

@Matthee Looks like the sub ohm kits are out of stock. Not sure when the mini kits will be available either?


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> @Matthee Looks like the sub ohm kits are out of stock. Not sure when the mini kits will be available either?


All will be available by the end of this week. But as @johan will in any event want to wait for his to be sub-ohmed, he can arrange with Rob for the package to be shipped as soon as the kits are available. Rob will probably send @johan a PayPal invoice.


----------



## johan

If I'm not mistaken @vaalboy , there was a posting on ECF that SO kits will be available this Wednesday.


----------



## johan

Yes I'm willing to wait as all new units will be shipped with SO kits already fitted


----------



## Andre

@johan, you must tell me how you want this to be done. Simplest, avoiding any confusion, would probably be if only you talk to/order with Rob and do extra payment via PayPal. I will then repay you as soon as you let me have the amount. Which reminds me I owe money for that other thingie.....


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> @johan, you must tell me how you want this to be done. Simplest, avoiding any confusion, would probably be if only you talk to/order with Rob and do extra payment via PayPal. I will then repay you as soon as you let me have the amount. Which reminds me I owe money for that other thingie.....



Matthee let me first speak with Rob and then I will let you know. No worries and no hurry about money now, its not going to change anyone of our lifestyles ??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> @Matthee Looks like the sub ohm kits are out of stock. Not sure when the mini kits will be available either?



Stock expected tomorrow Markus!


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Matthee let me first speak with Rob and then I will let you know. No worries and no hurry about money now, its not going to change anyone of our lifestyles ??



Matthee I just spoke to Rob O'Neil, unfortunately he can't help me with my lost/stolen parcel (US$245-95) as I've chosen the flat rate USPS (only traceable until it leaves the USA) and not the Express USPS.

Guys another expensive lesson learned in vape land! Rather pay the extra $50+ and get it couriered, as our local f#@ customs guys think that anything not traceable are freebies for them.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Matthee I just spoke to Rob O'Neil, unfortunately he can't help me with my lost/stolen parcel (US$245-95) as I've chosen the flat rate USPS (only traceable until it leaves the USA) and not the Express USPS.
> 
> Guys another expensive lesson learned in vape land! Rather pay the extra $50+ and get it couriered, as our local f#@ customs guys think that anything not traceable are freebies for them.


That is terrible. I always do the $48.00 option. That used to be the only option. Let's pray it still rocks up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

So sorry to hear. Hoping it turns up soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

hope you get it soon. @Matthee that cheaper option on reos mods is it not the same as the shipping option heathers use? we have waited up to a month for heathers to arrive

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hope you get it soon. @Matthee that cheaper option on reos mods is it not the same as the shipping option heathers use? we have waited up to a month for heathers to arrive
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Probably, can't say for sure.


----------



## devdev

It sounds exactly the same as the Zamplebox shipping. Traceable until it leaves the states, and then you sit and wait.

I have faith that it will show up @johan The box doesn't indicate that there is anything in there other than a spare part Reo body (or words to such effect). I am keeping my fingers crossed for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Matthee I just spoke to Rob O'Neil, unfortunately he can't help me with my lost/stolen parcel (US$245-95) as I've chosen the flat rate USPS (only traceable until it leaves the USA) and not the Express USPS.
> 
> Guys another expensive lesson learned in vape land! Rather pay the extra $50+ and get it couriered, as our local f#@ customs guys think that anything not traceable are freebies for them.


Wow, that sucks balls! Blerrie skelms!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

that's horrible @johan!!! holding thumbs that your parcel turns up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fred1sa

johan said:


> Thanks. Geez you're lucky - I've ordered the 2'nd, it left the states the 6'th and then just disappeared, nowhere to be tracked!


I wouldn't panic just yet. The cheaper shipping options takes on average a month or so from the states. I'm sure it will still come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

My new LP (low profile) Reo Grand with LP Reomizer2 on top. And the Cyclone atomizer on top of my Reo Mini.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> My new LP (low profile) Reo Grand with LP Reomizer2 on top. And the Cyclone atomizer on top of my Reo Mini.


Congrats andre . Stunning !

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

wow that cyclone looks sexy on the mini !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Matthee how does the RM2 & Cyclone compare in (a) vape quality & (b) heat disapation?


----------



## shabbar

just love that drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Matthee how does the RM2 & Cyclone compare in (a) vape quality & (b) heat disapation?


Thank you for the congrats. As to your questions: Still experimenting with the Cyclone, but on your (a) and (b) methinks they are much the same. Am, however, finding the Cyclone much better at handling oversquonking (and I am a serial oversquonker). Am getting the Cyclone AFC (air flow control) to do dual coils, then it only fits on the LP Reo. And for me the Cyclone is much prettier than the RM2 - it has curves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Matthee said:


> Thank you for the congrats. As to your questions: Still experimenting with the Cyclone, but on your (a) and (b) methinks they are much the same. Am, however, finding the Cyclone much better at handling oversquonking (and I am a serial oversquonker). Am getting the Cyclone AFC (air flow control) to do dual coils, then it only fits on the LP Reo. And for me the Cyclone is much prettier than the RM2 - it has curves.




is it easier to build then the rm2 ?


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> is it easier to build then the rm2 ?


No, the posts are closer together and it does not have a ceramic deck. So, a little bit more difficult. Does have post holes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY

congrats matthee. they look awesome I dont think anyone really appreciates the raw tumbled untill they own it. I will be reoless for a while. cant wait to get back

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> congrats matthee. they look awesome I dont think anyone really appreciates the raw tumbled untill they own it. I will be reoless for a while. cant wait to get back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks. Yeah, I am a Raw Tumbled fan as you can see. Don't wait too long...we miss all your coil variations in Reoville.


----------



## Genosmate

Well its ordered now I just have to wait !
Went for the LP Grand in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Well its ordered now I just have to wait !
> Went for the LP Grand in the end.


Awesome! Your remembered to get the LP Reomizer2 as well? Hang in there with the waiting - it is agony.


----------



## Genosmate

Hi,yes ordered the LP Reomizer,would have liked to wait for the brass door option but with no brass LP Reomizer decided to go ahead anyway.Just ordered the plain tumbled in the end.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Hi,yes ordered the LP Reomizer,would have liked to wait for the brass door option but with no brass LP Reomizer decided to go ahead anyway.Just ordered the plain tumbled in the end.


Great, you will love the Raw Tumbled - imo the best of the best. Just keeps its original look whilst the others show wear and tear.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> My new LP (low profile) Reo Grand with LP Reomizer2 on top. And the Cyclone atomizer on top of my Reo Mini.



Stunning, Stunning and Stunning! Love the Glass Drip tip on the Mini!

PS You missed a fine for not showing Vape Mail by minutes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Matthee, the triple set of REOs look fabulous!!
Super duper actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Awesome collection - Also love the clear drip tip on the mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amanda just hit New York so hopefully her next stop will be the African continent! Copper Vein LP REO Grand with LP RM2 named after this beautiful lady!




Now I have to track down Kiera and see where she is right now!


----------



## Silver

Amanda is having a whale of a time in NY. Let's hope she decides to come to KZN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera is in South Africa and has cleared customs! So she should arrive any day now! Whoooo!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiera is in South Africa and has cleared customs! So she should arrive any day now! Whoooo!


Awesome, can't wait to see her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Rob you need to do a nice shoot when they all together. let us know how Kiera vapes. apparently alot less voltage drop on the Woodville

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Rob you need to do a nice shoot when they all together. let us know how Kiera vapes. apparently alot less voltage drop on the Woodville



Will do! They should be together real soon!


----------



## Silver

Group shot and a group hug
Rob, Erica, Kiera and Amanda
Lets see what Maria has to say about that


----------



## Die Kriek

Silver said:


> Group shot and a group hug
> Rob, Erica, Kiera and Amanda
> Lets see what Maria has to say about that


If Mrs. Fisher reads this .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Group shot and a group hug
> Rob, Erica, Kiera and Amanda
> Lets see what Maria has to say about that



I think Maria may have to be in the picture as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> I think Maria may have to be in the picture as well...



A Reo can be run without a bottom feed RBA, correct? So Maria can hug one of the Reo ladies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I can just imagine the hugging thats going to be going on in the Fisher household when the ladies arrive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Our group order for mainly sub-ohm kits has arrived.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve

Yessss !! Brilliant . That was a smooth operation . Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Our group order for mainly sub-ohm kits have arrived.


Thats quite a bit of kit. I'm surprised no one popped a Reo into that order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The Cyclone now sporting an AFC unit on the LP Reo. Inside dual coils at 0.65 ohms. A vapour and flavour machine.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY

Matthee said:


> The Cyclone now sporting an AFC unit on the LP Reo. Inside dual coils at 0.65 ohms. A vapour and flavour machine.


OMG that looks the bizniz. can one use the cyclone with afc on single coils with single hole? Whats the cost of those and where to buy it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> OMG that looks the bizniz. can one use the cyclone with afc on single coils with single hole? Whats the cost of those and where to buy it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yes, you can use the AFC with single coil. Just checked and saw there is a single air hole option, which I would not have known had you not asked! For duals there are slits on both sides which you can adjust for size. 
The bf Cyclone is nowhere in stock. The AFC unit and top fed Cyclone are still freely available. @johan was in contact with the manufacturer and they do intend to make bf Cyclone atomizers again. You also get the combination, called the Cyclops - also not available in bf at this time.


----------



## johan

@Cape vaping supplies VC's preference for contact is FB: https://www.facebook.com/groups/the.vicious.ant.intl/263158943864060/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## Wca

Nice gear @Matthee , awesome Reo!!


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> The Cyclone now sporting an AFC unit on the LP Reo. Inside dual coils at 0.65 ohms. A vapour and flavour machine.


Wow! That looks seriously awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Hello Reoville





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

ahhh the infamous 'in car' pics 

looking good sharief!


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Hello Reoville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Most welcome back to Reoville, where you belong. And the modded dripper on there - awesome! How is it performing?


----------



## johan

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Hello Reoville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Awesome CVS - dripper comments please?


----------



## Silver

Congrats Sharief!
Awesome


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Hello Reoville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome stuff! I go away for a week and things change. Where is your other Reo?
Love the trident on there. How did you mod it? Is it a LP Reo?


----------



## RIEFY

will let u guys know as soon as I build a coil. sqounking perfect and drainage not too bad going to see if I can mod a bit to drain more efficiently. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! I go away for a week and things change. Where is your other Reo?
> Love the trident on there. How did you mod it? Is it a LP Reo?


He is building a coil and refining his modding. Sold the other Reo. Pictures of his modding somewhere, will search and post link. Yes, it is an LP Reo.
EDIT: Here you go, part of the thread where I show modding of my Igo-F: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/igo-f-modded-to-bottom-fed-for-the-reo.2302/


----------



## RIEFY

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! I go away for a week and things change. Where is your other Reo?
> Love the trident on there. How did you mod it? Is it a LP Reo?


yip its a lp check matthee thread on modding. the other 2 went 2 steve and eviltoy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> He is building a coil and refining his modding. Sold the other Reo. Pictures of his modding somewhere, will search and post link. Yes, it is an LP Reo.
> EDIT: Here you go, part of the thread where I show modding of my Igo-F: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/igo-f-modded-to-bottom-fed-for-the-reo.2302/


Cool stuff. Thanks @Matthee .


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> yip its a lp check matthee thread on modding. the other 2 went 2 steve and eviltoy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Cool stuff. Will check the forum for them.


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats Sharief !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

At Last its arrived,now to play around.......

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> At Last its arrived,now to play around.......
> View attachment 5137


Ooh, my favourite combination! And low profile - way to go. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. Shoot if you have any questions. Are you a member at ECF, or do you want me to register your Reo household there? Enjoy.


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Genosmate - lovely combination


----------



## thekeeperza

Genosmate said:


> At Last its arrived,now to play around.......
> View attachment 5137


Awesome congrats and enjoy!


----------



## vaalboy

The tribe is growing!! Congrats!


----------



## Genosmate

Matthee said:


> Ooh, my favourite combination! And low profile - way to go. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. Shoot if you have any questions. Are you a member at ECF, or do you want me to register your Reo household there? Enjoy.


Thanks,Iam a member at ECF but for some reason I can't post replies or threads,so if you would do it for me it would be good,I'm sure there will be questions but at the moment after only a couple of hours with the reo Iam vaping up a storm!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Thanks,Iam a member at ECF but for some reason I can't post replies or threads,so if you would do it for me it would be good,I'm sure there will be questions but at the moment after only a couple of hours with the reo Iam vaping up a storm!!


Will do, glad your initial impressions are good.


----------



## Rob Fisher

So beautiful. Welcome to the REO family. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Genosmate and I doubt that you will ever look back - enjoy!


----------



## devdev

Expecting @Alex to post his sexy little mini in this thread any minute now...


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Expecting @Alex to post his sexy little mini in this thread any minute now...


Yes, being waiting for that too. And his initial impressions. And no midnight shenanigans with the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> Yes, being waiting for that too. And his initial impressions. And no midnight shenanigans with the Reo.


I think it is safe to say the Reo is a lot more robust than the VTR - but @Alex likes tinkering alot... hope this doesnt end badly


----------



## johan

I think he is busy coiling the mini somewhere along the road between Pretoria and Benoni

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

I haz da best vape mail ever








Made a nice simple micro coil @.8ohms filled up with VM4 gave her a hug and a kiss..




Just wanted to tell you guys, I was a little skeptical about how good this thing was. But I really can't believe just how much better the vape is. Flavour production is out of this world. TH is awesome. The way she feels in the hand is ridiculously good. I am so impressed with this baby I can't even think of adjectives right now.
Here are a few more pics..




And with the V8 drip tip








Also just want to thank Johan, he is really such a nice guy, even gave me some of his juice stash. And a 510 die for making threads in things

I'm also really glad I got the mini, a stealth vaping machine on steroids

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## annemarievdh

That is truly a grait buy. Congratulations and enjoy !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

AWESOME POST @Alex 

I knew you wouldn't regret joining us in Reoville!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I haz da best vape mail ever



I know the feeling well... I too was a little skeptical of the ravings about the REO... my 4th REO is on it's way as we speak! Congrats and reaching Vaping Nirvana!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> I know the feeling well... I too was a little skeptical of the ravings about the REO... my 4th REO is on it's way as we speak! Congrats and reaching Vaping Nirvana!


What!?! Really Rob? That is absolutely awesome

Is this another woodville, or did you go for an LP?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> What!?! Really Rob? That is absolutely awesome
> 
> Is this another woodville, or did you go for an LP?



It's a full sized Woodvil! 

My Copper Vein (Amanda) is an LP.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I know the feeling well... I too was a little skeptical of the ravings about the REO... my 4th REO is on it's way as we speak! Congrats and reaching Vaping Nirvana!



I got to play with your woody this afternoon ??


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> AWESOME POST @Alex
> 
> I knew you wouldn't regret joining us in Reoville!



Thanks @devdev I feel all warm and fuzzy now


----------



## Andre

Awesome Reonaut, @Alex. Great description of the Mini - stealth vaping machine on steroids. Always ready to grab and go. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I got to play with your woody this afternoon ??



I hope you were gentle with her... she is still a little sensitive after her terrible happening at the CT meet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Awesome Reonaut, @Alex. Great description of the Mini - stealth vaping machine on steroids. Always ready to grab and go. Enjoy.



I tell you @Matthee, the pictures really don't do it justice, it really does exceed ones expectations. And I get why everyone raves about how good they are. Compared to everything else I have tried, which I thought were all excellent, this little vaping machine has raised the bar considerably.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope you were gentle with her... she is still a little sensitive after her terrible happening at the CT meet.



She was in good hands with the surgeon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Alex said:


> I haz da best vape mail ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a nice simple micro coil @.8ohms filled up with VM4 gave her a hug and a kiss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to tell you guys, I was a little skeptical about how good this thing was. But I really can't believe just how much better the vape is. Flavour production is out of this world. TH is awesome. The way she feels in the hand is ridiculously good. I am so impressed with this baby I can't even think of adjectives right now.
> Here are a few more pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the V8 drip tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just want to thank Johan, he is really such a nice guy, even gave me some of his juice stash. And a 510 die for making threads in things
> 
> I'm also really glad I got the mini, a stealth vaping machine on steroids


congrats dude now you need a bigger brother for her

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Wishing you all the best @Alex 
So glad for you!!!
And you described it so well. I could feel the excitement. 
Bravo !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

To all the new Reo owners who haven't received their badges yet:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyker

Congrats dude! You are going to love the Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Finally my reo . Thanks @Matthee once more. 
Custom color ( my favorite orange) lp grand .




??

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

andro said:


> Finally my reo . Thanks @Matthee once more.
> Custom color ( my favorite orange) lp grand .
> View attachment 5784
> View attachment 5785
> View attachment 5786
> View attachment 5787
> ??



Very nice @andro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Nice! Must say that orange does look good!


----------



## Andre

Welcome to Reoville, @andro. That orange looks awesome. Enjoy, and tell us about it.


----------



## thekeeperza

Epic @andro - enjoy it


----------



## BhavZ

Congrats @andro , awesome REO Mail you have there..


----------



## johan

Awesome @andro - looking forward to read your experience with the beautiful Reo.


----------



## RIEFY

andro said:


> Finally my reo . Thanks @Matthee once more.
> Custom color ( my favorite orange) lp grand .
> View attachment 5784
> View attachment 5785
> View attachment 5786
> View attachment 5787
> ??


nice one andro. congrats!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba

More vape envy! Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats to both @Alex and @andro - savour the journey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word! Nothing quite like a parcel from Reosmods for epic Vape Mail! I get so excited eveytime I see a new REO delivered because I know there is going to be one very happy vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats @andro, such awesome vapemail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @andro 
Your REO looks really cool!
Can't believe I missed this yesterday - 
Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyker

That is a pretty Reo! Love the orange!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## shabbar

Oh Yeah ... its official !!!


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> View attachment 6162



Congratulations, I like the 2-tone look - and here's your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome to the club and let's see you blowing a fat cloud as soon as she is operational!


----------



## shabbar

Better pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Better pics
> View attachment 6164



Ooooooo much better! Stunning!


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> Better pics
> View attachment 6164



just a note/tip turn the RM2 a bit tighter so that the air hole face 180 degrees away from the firing button.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

noted sir , HRH took the pics as im still at the office


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooooo much better! Stunning!



All thanks to you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

shabbar said:


> noted sir , HRH took the pics as im still at the office



Understandable


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Better pics
> View attachment 6164


That is a beauty. But, why does that look like a low profile RM2 for me? Does it fit? Methinks some RM2s were also mixed up?


----------



## shabbar

Matthee said:


> That is a beauty. But, why does that look like a low profile RM2 for me? Does it fit? Methinks some RM2s were also mixed up?



i really hope that it is the right one !!! 

meeting up with @TylerD later on , he would be able to confirm this ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> i really hope that it is the right one !!!
> 
> meeting up with @TylerD later on , he would be able to confirm this ?


If it is the low profile RM2 it will not screw far enough into the catch cup to be able to fire. I am almost 100 % certain that is a lp RM2. Yes, @TylerD should be able to confirm comparing to his standard RM2s.


----------



## Jimbo

Just got home. Think I might have Shabbar's reomizer as the brass one looks diffrent from the silver one.







One on the Left is the Brass one & one on right is the Silver one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Jimbo said:


> Just got home. Think I might have Shabbar's reomizer as the brass one looks diffrent from the silver one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The right hand one is for standard and left hand one for LP


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> Just got home. Think I might have Shabbar's reomizer as the brass one looks diffrent from the silver one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jip, the silver one is the standard RM2, the brass one is low profile RM2. BTW, officially welcome to Reoville. Can I register your household on ECF or do you want to do it (if you are a member there)?


----------



## PeterHarris

.....soon.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

@Matthee 

if you dont mind please register my Reo household


----------



## shabbar

Matthee said:


> Jip, the silver one is the standard RM2, the brass one is low profile RM2. BTW, officially welcome to Reoville. Can I register your household on ECF or do you want to do it (if you are a member there)?



sorted out , will meet @Jimbo during the course of tomorrow and swap


----------



## Jimbo

@Matthee 

You can register me as well please Matthee.
I am registered on ECF and my user name is *JumboZa*


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> @Matthee
> 
> if you dont mind please register my Reo household





Jimbo said:


> @Matthee
> 
> You can register me as well please Matthee.
> I am registered on ECF and my user name is *JumboZa*


Shall register you both under this forum's user names, just makes it easier on this side where we are more active.


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @Jimbo and @shabbar, they look awesome. Super excited for you guys. I can't wait to own another Reo myself. So for the time being I got me a brass reomizer. Thanks to my drill and some sandpaper.


----------



## shabbar

i have the same name on both forums , no stress !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Welcome to Reoville @Jimbo and @shabbar, they look awesome. Super excited for you guys. I can't wait to own another Reo myself. So for the time being I got me a brass reomizer. Thanks to my drill and some sandpaper.


Show, show....


----------



## RIEFY

shabbar said:


> Better pics
> View attachment 6164


Congratulations Shabbar. something doesnt look right there that looks like a standard grand with a lp rm2 which I doubt is going to make contact

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

A mighty congrats to the two new Reonauts!
Wishing you many millilitres of happy vaping ahead


----------



## RIEFY

congrats jimbo!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

@Jimbo it will be an unforgiven sin if we don't see pics

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

just read @Matthee picked it up allready

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Congratulations Shabbar. something doesnt look right there that looks like a standard grand with a lp rm2 which I doubt is going to make contact
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



There was a bit of a mix up with all the reos and reomizers , all sorted .

@Jimbo has mine , will be getting it tomorrow !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

johan said:


> @Jimbo it will be an unforgiven sin if we don't see pics




i saw , i saw


----------



## Jimbo

Thanks all, just picking up the kids from school quickly and will then start setting up & post some pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Show, show....



Here you go, something to look at while these slow coaches take some pics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Here you go, something to look at while these slow coaches take some pics.


Looks awesome. Polished to perfection.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

well done alex looks awesome!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Did you get your Reo @Shabbat? 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## shabbar

Yes I did ... see pics on previous page


----------



## annemarievdh

Congratulations @shabbar!!!!! And? Wat do you think 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## shabbar

Its really small hey ! Cant really use it coz I don't have my rba , will have it tomorrow


----------



## Jimbo

Ok so here we go. 

Started off with simple coil.
28g kanthal
7 wraps
1.5 mm ID
Came to 0.9 ohm
Wicked with Organic cotton
Too 'woes' for me.
Made another coil
28g Kanthal
10 wraps
1.5 mm ID
1.24 ohm
Much better, just think I should cut down on the nic level. Currently loaded with 18mg VM4 and heading for a Silver. 
This Reo puts out a mean punch!!!!

Here some promised pics...






First coil - 0.9 ohm





From top





2nd coil - 1.2 ohm













Wicked with cotton





Loaded with VM4 18mg and ready to go.

Pure bliss !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## annemarievdh

Aww thats a shaim 


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## johan

Cool Reo! Coiling looks outstanding and perfect close up photography - will have a look on Saturday - enjoy. 

Here is your official Reonaut badge @Jimbo:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Really nice pics @Jimbo, you better find a couch now


----------



## RIEFY

loooks like you were born to use a reo Jimbo. great coiling. remember airflow hole must line up with coil and dont block the juice channel. you going to love reoville+

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats guys. Happy vaping in Reoville


----------



## Andre

Jimbo said:


> Ok so here we go.
> 
> Started off with simple coil.
> 28g kanthal
> 7 wraps
> 1.5 mm ID
> Came to 0.9 ohm
> Wicked with Organic cotton
> Too 'woes' for me.
> Made another coil
> 28g Kanthal
> 10 wraps
> 1.5 mm ID
> 1.24 ohm
> Much better, just think I should cut down on the nic level. Currently loaded with 18mg VM4 and heading for a Silver.
> This Reo puts out a mean punch!!!!
> 
> Here some promised pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First coil - 0.9 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd coil - 1.2 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked with cotton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded with VM4 18mg and ready to go.
> 
> Pure bliss !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great coiling. Yip, many had to go down in nic because of the Reo punch, myself included. Enjoy. Shout if you have questions.


----------



## eviltoy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> loooks like you were born to use a reo Jimbo. great coiling. remember airflow hole must line up with coil and dont block the juice channel. you going to love reoville+
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



So when you getting one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jimbo said:


> Ok so here we go.
> 
> Started off with simple coil.
> 28g kanthal
> 7 wraps
> 1.5 mm ID
> Came to 0.9 ohm
> Wicked with Organic cotton
> Too 'woes' for me.
> Made another coil
> 28g Kanthal
> 10 wraps
> 1.5 mm ID
> 1.24 ohm
> Much better, just think I should cut down on the nic level. Currently loaded with 18mg VM4 and heading for a Silver.
> This Reo puts out a mean punch!!!!
> 
> Here some promised pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First coil - 0.9 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd coil - 1.2 ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked with cotton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded with VM4 18mg and ready to go.
> 
> Pure bliss !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Super photos @Jimbo 
Glad you enjoying your first REO experience!!!
Your setup looks great


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> View attachment 6211
> View attachment 6212


Awesome coiling on a beautiful Reo. And how is the vape, at last?


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

Matthee said:


> Awesome coiling on a beautiful Reo. And how is the vape, at last?



@Jimbo was kind enough to build that coil for me , while he was busy with his reomizer last night

This thing hits hard !!! I have found my vape nirvana at last

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Beautiful photos @shabbar Glad you find Nirvana

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

johan said:


> Beautiful photos @shabbar Glad you find Nirvana




Aaaaannd I think I have to go lay down for a bit 

Good thing im not at the office. 

Well worth the wait and every cent spent , its surprisingly small and very solid .

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> This thing hits hard !!! I have found my vape nirvana at last



So awesome when you hit the spot with a REO... everything else becomes redundant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

So she arrived today. Felt sad for her.. but now she is nice n clean.
Some before and after pics...






















Will now build a coil and vape her....


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> So she arrived today. Felt sad for her.. but now she is nice n clean.
> Some before and after pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will now build a coil and vape her....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Ooh, nice and shiny. Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut. Shout if you have any questions. And do tell us about that first vape. 
Should I register your Reo household on ECF for you?


----------



## johan

Beautiful Peter - just a spit-n-polish and she looks good as new.

Here's your official Reonaut Badge ........................................... VIDEO??


----------



## Silver

Lovely photos @shabbar - all the best!

And great photos too @PeterHarris - hope your first vape is a good one -

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Congrats @PeterHarris


----------



## PeterHarris

yes u can register me 

and i will make a quick vid  @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## mbera

Going to be a lekker weekend

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## johan

Congratulations @mbera and here is your official BADGE:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

mbera said:


> View attachment 6751
> 
> *Going to be a lekker weekend*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


That is no lie. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us all about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Nice @mbera - enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

@mbera this is going to be an awesome weekend for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

Officially a REOnaut can't wait to coil her 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats @mbera - Whooop Whooop!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @mbera - wishing you all the best - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

ok so more or less how long does it take for a shipment from Reosmods to land in SA?
also - sseing as this reo is for my wife, will it need to be registered as a new household, or just a 2nd reo in the house - i guess @Andre will do the regitering and stuff


----------



## shabbar

Approximately 6 days or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

@Rob Fisher ordered ours on a Wednesday it landed in Sa on sunday cleared customs and that on Monday shipped to durban and shipped back to jhb in our hands on Thursday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> ok so more or less how long does it take for a shipment from Reosmods to land in SA?
> also - sseing as this reo is for my wife, will it need to be registered as a new household, or just a 2nd reo in the house - i guess @Andre will do the regitering and stuff


Yes, I shall. Under what name?


----------



## PeterHarris

Andre said:


> Yes, I shall. Under what name?


Elmarie  , but i'll let you know once its arrived can not wait anymore

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Both my shipments took 9-10 days @PeterHarris

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

O my goodness. Recieving reo mail is more awesome than I thought...






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> O my goodness. Recieving reo mail is more awesome than I thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Oh my, that white is just awesome. First one in South Africa. Congrats to Elmarie. We want to know how she enjoys it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

hi all

this is Elmarie here, Peter just built me a coil with silica, like his Reo, and he showed me how to fill it up.
its now filled with cherry from vape king, and its yummy.
Peter looked at me funny when i said the helo kitty drip tip needs to go on, but i think the white in the kitty matches the reo white nicely.

i just dont hope my clumsyness will break it lol, but from what ive heard its pretty unbreakable.
oh and now i need to get used to when the battery is flat, as there is no more indication light like on my MVP.

but im super happy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Die Kriek

PeterHarris said:


> hi all
> 
> this is Elmarie here, Peter just built me a coil with silica, like his Reo, and he showed me how to fill it up.
> its now filled with cherry from vape king, and its yummy.
> Peter looked at me funny when i said the helo kitty drip tip needs to go on, but i think the white in the kitty matches the reo white nicely.
> 
> i just dont hope my clumsyness will break it lol, but from what ive heard its pretty unbreakable.
> oh and now i need to get used to when the battery is flat, as there is no more indication light like on my MVP.
> 
> but im super happy


Is it weird that I kept reading that in @PeterHarris's voice (albeit with a slightly higher pitch) even after reading the name

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @PeterHarris and Elmarie on the new device!
Wishing you many many happy vapes
And it does look amazing in white indeed!
@PeterHarris - getting your wide a REO is a class act!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> hi all
> 
> this is Elmarie here, Peter just built me a coil with silica, like his Reo, and he showed me how to fill it up.
> its now filled with cherry from vape king, and its yummy.
> Peter looked at me funny when i said the helo kitty drip tip needs to go on, but i think the white in the kitty matches the reo white nicely.
> 
> i just dont hope my clumsyness will break it lol, but from what ive heard its pretty unbreakable.
> oh and now i need to get used to when the battery is flat, as there is no more indication light like on my MVP.
> 
> but im super happy


Great to hear from the better half. Once you get used to the squonking and have your sweet spot for the resistance you will love it. Enjoy, and do tell us about it from time to time.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@PeterHarris you best get your misses to choose from this list...

http://www.listal.com/list/the-most-handsome-actors

If I'm forced to choose a name for the White REO then it would be Ben, Hugh or Matt!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @PeterHarris you best get your misses to choose from this list...
> 
> http://www.listal.com/list/the-most-handsome-actors
> 
> If I'm forced to choose a name for the White REO then it would be Ben, Hugh or Matt!


"Lupus Albus", Latin for White Wolf, "Albie" for short!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

and the Reo has been named, he shall hence forth be known as Chris:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear

Please can I get a welcome for Wayne and Brandy to Reovillle.

Brandy arrived yesterday, and she is beautiful, have not had a chance to kiss her yet, she still needs to completed, so I have made a date for this weekend with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to Reoville, @Wayne and Brandy. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## PeterHarris

ooh Brandy is certainly a looker - welcome to Reoville Reonaut


----------



## Rob Fisher

More hot chicks! REO's rock!


----------



## Rooigevaar

Woop it came today! Thank you @Andre for sending it in a Twisp box lol.
coiled it and vaping it now, super easy. Will give it a week or two before I will say that this is as great as everyone says but so far after only the first night I can really see what the obsession with these devices are. Great vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK

I think i should buy the next mini  thats quite a beauty you got yourself there


----------



## Andre

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 7329
> 
> Woop it came today! Thank you @Andre for sending it in a Twisp box lol.
> coiled it and vaping it now, super easy. Will give it a week or two before I will say that this is as great as everyone says but so far after only the first night I can really see what the obsession with these devices are. Great vape!


Welcome, Reonaut. My heart is a bit sore seeing the Mini there, but I know it is in good hands. Glad your first impressions are positive. Enjoy, and tell us about it.
Lol, the Twisp box was the best fit, and is sturdy.


----------



## johan

PeterHarris said:


> hi all
> 
> this is Elmarie here, Peter just built me a coil with silica, like his Reo, and he showed me how to fill it up.
> its now filled with cherry from vape king, and its yummy.
> Peter looked at me funny when i said the helo kitty drip tip needs to go on, but i think the white in the kitty matches the reo white nicely.
> 
> i just dont hope my clumsyness will break it lol, but from what ive heard its pretty unbreakable.
> oh and now i need to get used to when the battery is flat, as there is no more indication light like on my MVP.
> 
> but im super happy


 
Congratulations Elmarie here is your badge:


----------



## johan

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 7329
> 
> Woop it came today! Thank you @Andre for sending it in a Twisp box lol.
> coiled it and vaping it now, super easy. Will give it a week or two before I will say that this is as great as everyone says but so far after only the first night I can really see what the obsession with these devices are. Great vape!


 
Congratulations @Rooigevaar, here is your badge:


----------



## johan

Wayne said:


> Please can I get a welcome for Wayne and Brandy to Reovillle.
> 
> Brandy arrived yesterday, and she is beautiful, have not had a chance to kiss her yet, she still needs to completed, so I have made a date for this weekend with her.
> 
> View attachment 7320
> View attachment 7321


 
@Wayne congratulations and here is your badge:


----------



## Alex

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 7329
> 
> Woop it came today! Thank you @Andre for sending it in a Twisp box lol.
> coiled it and vaping it now, super easy. Will give it a week or two before I will say that this is as great as everyone says but so far after only the first night I can really see what the obsession with these devices are. Great vape!


 
That looks sick as tits. The force pulling me towards that paint stripper is strong on this one.


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

Missy has arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## shabbar

Just awesome !!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> Missy has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 7576
> 
> 
> View attachment 7577


Beautiful. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lovely lady you got there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Really nice . Do you know that we never thought about a name for my reo. I think milla or leelo would be perfect.
From the fifth element.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Really nice . Do you know that we never thought about a name for my reo. I think milla or leelo would be perfect.
> From the fifth element.
> View attachment 7581
> View attachment 7582


Leeloo works for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I vote Leeloo to!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> Missy has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 7576
> 
> 
> View attachment 7577


 
Wow Rob! That is an awesome looking piece. Enjoy it - hope it lives up to your expectations and more!


----------



## Metal Liz

Missy is beautiful Rob, your Reo family is growing hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Leeloo is .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

got this in the mail this morning




internals are in ggod nick. externally not so appealing going to see the guys at creative coatings to see if we can give the exterior a make over

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PeterHarris

Cape vaping supplies said:


> got this in the mail this morning
> 
> 
> 
> internals are in ggod nick. externally not so appealing going to see the guys at creative coatings to see if we can give the exterior a make over
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


that looks so familiar....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is the Vape Mail I have been waiting for! My full sized 18650 Woodvil called Evangeline has arrived!

Evangeline by herself!


Now with the rest of her REO Family.



And then a close up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silverbear

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the Vape Mail I have been waiting for! My full sized 18650 Woodvil called Evangeline has arrived!
> 
> Evangeline by herself!
> View attachment 7779
> 
> Now with the rest of her REO Family.
> View attachment 7778
> 
> 
> And then a close up!
> View attachment 7780


 
Oooooohhhhhhhh, Ahhhhhhhhhhh, Rob she is beautiful. 

Deffinitly a reason for me to get wood.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Wow, she's a beaut for sure. Please let me buy her off you


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Wow, she's a beaut for sure. Please let me buy her off you


 
She is my number one girl right now and not really for sale.


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> She is my number one girl right now and not really for sale.


 
 I had a feeling you would say that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jimbo

Very Very Nice @Rob Fisher 

Congratulations and many happy Vapes with this peace of art.

Very jealous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher - congrats - you looked wide and far for that precious piece!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Looking good Rob! One happy family 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

But that's not what you really wanted to see... this is what you came for!  So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> But that's not what you really wanted to see... this is what you came for!  So beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 8113


 
Wow! Another new Reo Vendor in SA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> But that's not what you really wanted to see... this is what you came for!  So beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 8113


So jealous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Ohhh yessss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

@Yiannaki

Our toys has arrived

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

There's my green baby on the left 

Woot! You made my night Rob 

@shabbar, thanks for the mention or else I would have missed this completely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice one guys and who got the tumbled?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar

Sleepless night ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice one guys and who got the tumbled?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk
> HD




@Mornat is the owner of the tumbled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nice one guys and who got the tumbled?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
That one belongs to @Mornat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

reo is growing in sa big time

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Beautiful trio of Reos. Congrats to @Mornat, @shabbar and @Yiannaki - almost in your hands.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre its like Christmas, only better, with coil building, flavour sampling and funky clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Soon we will overtake the Italians!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Soon we will overtake the Italians!


For sure when VM and VapeMob come online with their Reos! And the one Italian in our midst, @andro, already has a beautiful orange Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Andre said:


> For sure when VM and VapeMob come online with their Reos! And the one Italian in our midst, @andro, already has a beautiful orange Reo.


And use all the time. Do you remember when i asked you to order some stuff for me overseas ? And your reply was if is a reo anytime. Is been my best buy ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Congrats guys :

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

With all this excitement of three new Reonauts being born I forgot about the reason for the REO order in the first place... well first place was to get three new Reonauts on board and in the second place I wanted to get an iGo-BF from Reosmods! And here it is!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> With all this excitement of three new Reonauts being born I forgot about the reason for the REO order in the first place... well first place was to get three new Reonauts on board and in the second place I wanted to get an iGo-BF from Reosmods! And here it is!
> 
> View attachment 8127
> View attachment 8128
> View attachment 8129


Congrats Rob 

Let us know how she performs!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Let us know how she performs!


 
Will do! I actually have to find some time to play with a few new things... the iGo-BF, Flat Wire Kanthal, Ekowool and two new juices to test!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

What beauties oom!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> Wow! Another new Reo Vendor in SA


Or possibly owner of most Reos in the world perhaps ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Or possibly owner of most Reos in the world perhaps ...


 
None of those were mine...


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> None of those were mine...


 
awh shame mister Rob, must be very heartbreaking to let them go...  :hug:we're here for you :hug:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> awh shame mister Rob, must be very heartbreaking to let them go...  :hug:we're here for you :hug:


 
Thanks Lizzie... it was traumatic!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Open it up, open it up!


----------



## annemarievdh

stunning @shabbar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BillW

Dibs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats! She is indeed an absolute beauty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> View attachment 8218


A stunning combination that black and silver, rounded off with the black drip tip. Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us about it compared to the Grand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

That looks just like mine did, before I got my dirty paws on her 

Congrats @shabbar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Congrats @shabbar !!!! 

She looks amazing bro. Well worth the wait me thinks 

What's her name?


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> A stunning combination that black and silver, rounded off with the black drip tip. Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us about it compared to the Grand.




Will do once the time to break fast sets in .

Shew its small compared to the grand !!!


----------



## shabbar

Coiled !!! Wicking in progress !

Now to sit and stare at it till 5.30pm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new arrival @shabbar 
Wish you well with it!
The mini is such a nifty little powerhouse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

what a beaut @shabbar


----------



## shabbar

Think we will call her Mila ...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

shabbar said:


> Think we will call her Mila ...
> View attachment 8227


I love it  It Suits her! 

I'm sure you would be pretty chuffed if the sun magically exploded right now and the world fell into darkness so you could vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats on Mila! She rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Yiannaki said:


> I love it  It Suits her!
> 
> I'm sure you would be pretty chuffed if the sun magically exploded right now and the world fell into darkness so you could vape



Lol no , I would be kakking myself !!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> View attachment 8221
> Coiled !!! Wicking in progress !
> 
> Now to sit and stare at it till 5.30pm


Neat coiling. Do think, however, you should move the coil to the right. The left edge of the coil should be just to the right of the juice hole. Otherwise your coil will not align with the air hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Congrats @shabbar - looks stunning!


----------



## Andre

Now we are waiting on @Yiannaki and @Mornat to sign in with their Reos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

shabbar said:


> Think we will call her Mila ...
> View attachment 8227



So you getting reo mini soon? Cos as far as I know Mila is pregnant at the moment

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I soo want a Reo Grand  :Raw tumbled LP SL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

crack2483 said:


> So you getting reo mini soon? Cos as far as I know Mila is pregnant at the moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hahahahahaha that is so funny!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

crack2483 said:


> So you getting reo mini soon? Cos as far as I know Mila is pregnant at the moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Premature labour !!! Coz the mini arrived this morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Now we are waiting on @Yiannaki and @Mornat to sign in with their Reos!


I would have been spamming with pictures of my reo but alas, I'm at work and she's at home waiting for me 

Longest day..... ever!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I soo want a Reo Grand  :Raw tumbled LP SL


I am a raw tumbled fan. Checked out the SL this morning and checked and checked, but my purse is relentless!


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> I am a raw tumbled fan. Checked out the SL this morning and checked and checked, but my purse is relentless!


 
Me too , but I've really grown to like the look of @Rob Fisher's air vented mods. Can't wait to see what @Oupa has in store.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Me too , but I've really grown to like the look of @Rob Fisher's air vented mods. Can't wait to see what @Oupa has in store.


He said only standard profiles, no low profiles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Amazing howe when I started on the forum, you were the only one with a Reo. Now we all want them, except @RevnLucky7 . 
I love my Reo's! Thanks @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

TylerD said:


> Amazing howe when I started on the forum, you were the only one with a Reo. Now we all want them, except @RevnLucky7 .
> I love my Reo's! Thanks @Andre !


 

Don't start with me....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I soo want a Reo Grand  :Raw tumbled LP SL


 
There is one on my desk @Alex!

Problem is it's not mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Congrats @shabbar your wait wasn't too long!


----------



## capetocuba

TylerD said:


> Amazing howe when I started on the forum, you were the only one with a Reo. Now we all want them, except @RevnLucky7 .
> I love my Reo's! Thanks @Andre !


Has @RevnLucky7 tried a Reo yet and does he know they are bottom fed squonking drippers!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

capetocuba said:


> Has @RevnLucky7 tried a Reo yet and does he know they are bottom fed squonking drippers!?


 
The day Reomods come up with a new design, slightly more aesthetically pleasing... I'll be the FIRST one to buy it. Until then.... begone demons!


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> The day Reomods come up with a new design, slightly more aesthetically pleasing... I'll be the FIRST one to buy it. Until then.... begone demons!


 
An what may I ask is ugly about Evangeline?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> An what may I ask is ugly about Evangeline?
> View attachment 8248


 
Don't you start...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Don't you start...


 
Everyone else was laying in the boot I thought I would jump in.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> Everyone else was laying in the boot I thought I would jump in.


 
You know what I want.

That is one well finished mod by the way. I can see attention was giving to all the detail. Great choice on the DT too.

As beautiful as she is... just not my style....
Grandpa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Yeah I'm going to regret that


----------



## RevnLucky7

@Rob Fisher 

By the way... that mod we were looking at... the connection seems exactly like the one on that woody... so I guess it will take atties the size of the cyclone! And that to me is very exciting. I wonder if I'll be able to find that site again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

it "just doesn't do it for me."

_slightly_ more aesthetically pleasing?  
the one with the slots looks better. ...slightly. Like a bit more "industrial"...instead of agricultural.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Yeah I'm going to regret that


 
You are indeed! You are going to pay for sometime to come!


----------



## steve

Cmon Rev . You know it makes sense . Look how cool cvs reo looks . Just customize it


----------



## shabbar

Where is @Yiannaki with his reo ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> Where is @Yiannaki with his reo ?


Playing, forgot all about his family on this side.
And you, have you taken a few toots on that new little pleasure?


----------



## shabbar

Yes I have indeed !!!
Flavour and power wise no difference at all , as expected from a reo 

Fits nicely in the hand , very stealthy 

Just waiting for my nicoticket goodies and im rolling in vape heaven

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

shabbar said:


> Yes I have indeed !!!
> Flavour and power wise no difference at all , as expected from a reo
> 
> Fits nicely in the hand , very stealthy
> 
> Just waiting for my nicoticket goodies and im rolling in vape heaven


 
Glad you like the mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reo mail!!!! So excited 

So many bits and pieces!! 








And here she is in all her splendor! 







Reos Rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Alex

I'm feeling green with envy right now, big congrats on your baby, and may she be the first of many

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Congrats Reonaut. And most welcome to Reoville. And do not forget to tell us about it. Love that Kawasaki Green.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Beautiful @Yiannaki - that Kava Green looks awesome and here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I'm feeling green with envy right now, big congrats on your baby, and may she be the first of many


Thanks Alex  we need to setup that lesson soon 


Andre said:


> Congrats Reonaut. And most welcome to Reoville. And do not forget to tell us about it. Love that Kawasaki Green.


I am in heaven! 

First off, I love the draw. I think it's just perfect!

And the flavour is through the roof! Frenilla in the tanks doesn't come anywhere close to the taste in the reo 


johan said:


> Beautiful @Yiannaki - that Kava Green looks awesome and here's your badge:
> 
> View attachment 8266


Thank you Johan! I always wanted one of these

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Glad you like it @Yiannaki, I anyhow did not expect a negative comment and BTW you've done an excellent first coil on that Green Machine of yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

She needs a name guys!!!


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> She needs a name guys!!!


Not my territory. Where is @Rob Fisher when you need him! And, yes, Frenilla is a good juice to taste the difference between commercial tanks and the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Not my territory. Where is @Rob Fisher when you need him!


Agreed! Calling @Rob Fisher!


----------



## johan

What about Avril (like Avril Levigne) - she's sexy and she's got green hair!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Already got one for my new mini. 
Marla as in Marla Singer of Fightclub.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

How about Katara

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Guys thank you so much for the name suggestions! 

I think I've settled on one.

Seeing as my reo is an exotic beauty, she deserves to be named after an exotic hottie.

Say hi to Eva

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## crack2483

Oh so not Eva "Green" then? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

crack2483 said:


> Oh so not Eva "Green" then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Would have been very fitting but she's not my cup of tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

ahhh u guys r killing me here  see all these nice new reos and im still waiting!! But on a positive note grates all!


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> ahhh u guys r killing me here  see all these nice new reos and im still waiting!! But on a positive note grates all!


Have you ordered one? How did I miss that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

lol its a long story and was meant to be a surprise hahhaha but yeah hopefully early next week ill get it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> lol its a long story and was meant to be a surprise hahhaha but yeah hopefully early next week ill get it


Awesome, congrats.....hang in there with the waiting. Shall add you to the Reonauts in the making in the Roll Call thread immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Congrats @Yiannaki and welcome to Reoville!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@capetocuba - Many Thanks bro 

Reoville rocks. So glad to be here!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sorry boys and girls... been out at my favorite restaurant eating and drinking some good red wine! I love the name Eva and am glad Avril hasn't been taken because that's on my list for my next REO! 

Congrats John! Glad you love her already!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry boys and girls... been out at my favorite restaurant eating and drinking some good red wine! I love the name Eva and am glad Avril hasn't been taken because that's on my list for my next REO!
> 
> Congrats John! Glad you love her already!


Thank you Rob  for the wishes and for the all the assistance


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you Rob  for the wishes and for the all the assistance


 
Only an absolute pleasure! Really glad to be a part of you REOnisation process!

PS IT's actually ALL @Andre's fault from start to finish!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Only an absolute pleasure! Really glad to be a part of you REOnisation process!
> 
> PS IT's actually ALL @Andre's fault from start to finish!


Agreed! 

Thanks for spreading the love @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Congrats to all the new Reonauts! Your money saving on gear starts now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> Congrats to all the new Reonauts! Your money saving on gear starts now!


Agreed. I feel completely satisfied now in terms of gear  

Now that I've got my ideal device, let the flavour journey begin.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed. I feel completely satisfied now in terms of gear
> 
> Now that I've got my ideal device, let the flavour journey begin.


Exactly what I'm doing now. Juice juice juice!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Yiannaki on the arrival of Eva!
Wishing you all the best with her
Hope she brings you lots and lots of vaping pleasure

Eva does look really beautiful. That green and black combination works extremely well 
Looking forward to seeing her in the flesh at the next vape meet and you can give me a toot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Agreed. I feel completely satisfied now in terms of gear
> 
> Now that I've got my ideal device, let the flavour journey begin.


You have made a good start with your Nicoticket order. My current favourites in order of volume consumed:

Bowden's Mate (5Pawns), choc mint vanilla. Available at Vapeking, eCiggies, VapeMob.
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil, sugar coated citrus with a controlled anise kick. Friendly import from http://tmax-juices.co.uk/
H1N1 (The Virus), sweet NET tobacco with maple. Friendly import from Nicoticket.
Frenilla, sweetish French vanilla. Friendly import from Nicoticket.
Tark's Select Reserve Rasputin, sweetish NET tobacco with subtle fruit notes. SubOhmVapor.
Tark's Select Reserve Poison Elite, chameleon, light NET tobacco with refreshing fruity notes. SubOhmVapor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Congrats @Yiannaki on the arrival of Eva!
> Wishing you all the best with her
> Hope she brings you lots and lots of vaping pleasure
> 
> Eva does look really beautiful. That green and black combination works extremely well
> Looking forward to seeing her in the flesh at the next vape meet and you can give me a toot



Thank you so much @Silver 

Everyone in the office is so fascinated with her.

the least I can do is let you toot on Eva


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> You have made a good start with your Nicoticket order. My current favourites in order of volume consumed:
> 
> Bowden's Mate (5Pawns), choc mint vanilla. Available at Vapeking, eCiggies, VapeMob.
> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil, sugar coated citrus with a controlled anise kick. Friendly import from http://tmax-juices.co.uk/
> H1N1 (The Virus), sweet NET tobacco with maple. Friendly import from Nicoticket.
> Frenilla, sweetish French vanilla. Friendly import from Nicoticket.
> Tark's Select Reserve Rasputin, sweetish NET tobacco with subtle fruit notes. SubOhmVapor.
> Tark's Select Reserve Poison Elite, chameleon, light NET tobacco with refreshing fruity notes. SubOhmVapor.


Bowdens Mate is definitely on my list!

I regret not ordering any H1N1 from Nicoticket.  twice! 

Will also order some whirling dervish on payday as the reo put strain on the wallet this month. Lol


----------



## johan

Square bottles for Os arrived

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Square bottles for Os arrived
> 
> View attachment 8394


Ooh, how much juice will it take? Pics when installed please. Now all we need is a square battery.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> Ooh, how much juice will it take? Pics when installed please. Now all we need is a square battery.


Need a REO first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> Need a REO first


Not too long now.......hang in there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> Not too long now.......hang in there.


Yip - package left NY on Saturday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Ooh, how much juice will it take? Pics when installed please. Now all we need is a square battery.


 
I can't remember how much extra juice (was mentioned on ecf's forum), will do pics & measurement later today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Wow - been out of the loop for a while. Congrats to all the new Reonauts!!


----------



## Paulie

Super excited to finally get my reo!

I received it 2 hours ago and am already rocking a 1 ohm coil and loving it!!!

here are all the pics 







all my different rda I ordered from reo on her (yes I need a name)






















finally with a sony vtc5 battery in complete and ready to run!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> Super excited to finally get my reo!
> 
> I received it 2 hours ago and am already rocking a 1 ohm coil and loving it!!!
> 
> here are all the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my different rda I ordered from reo on her (yes I need a name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally with a sony vtc5 battery in complete and ready to run!


Awesome @paulph201 ! See you took all the atomizer options! Awesome. Let us know which ones you prefer!
Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I want complete brushed stainless steel one.... with a big Ω engraved on it. If reomods will do this for me, I'll buy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

looks sweet bud , do enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

RevnLucky7 said:


> I want complete brushed stainless steel one.... with a big Ω engraved on it. If reomods will do this for me, I'll buy one.


 
definitely can be done !!!! do it !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

The Reo looks good in that blue colour. Congrats Reonaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

thanks guys

its all thanks to you all for al the great information on here!

ill give feedback soon im only trying one now and am loving the flavour!!

my poor other mods r crying at me now lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

congrats @paulph201 

that reo surely looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Awesome . Looks amazing . Welcome !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@paulph201 I like that BLUE Reo, here's your badge mate:




PS. which of the RDA's do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Super excited to finally get my reo!
> I received it 2 hours ago and am already rocking a 1 ohm coil and loving it!!!


 
Awesome! Welcome to the REO club! She looks a beaut! Seem to me she could well be called Avril?

Now if only my picture upload it would be kewl... will try again now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> its all thanks to you all for al the great information on here!
> 
> ill give feedback soon im only trying one now and am loving the flavour!!
> 
> my poor other mods r crying at me now lol


 
Congrats on the REO @paulph201 
Wishing you many many happy vapes on it!
LOL, I like the way you say your other mods are "crying at me". 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Thanks all I caint put this thing down! Know I understand the whole reo craze!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev

SOUVLAKI CONGRATULATIONS!

BREAK OUT THE TARAMA!

Congrats @paulph201 so happy your baby arrived, she looks awesome 

Glad we now have 2 Reos in our neck of the woods. You must be spritzing your Tsatsikiki all over the place.

Now we need a nice greek name for her.

Helen of Troye? Athena? Nymph? Paulina?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

I have some one in mind I'll post a pic soon


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Thanks all I caint put this thing down! Know I understand the whole reo craze!


 
Yip it has to be experienced!

Tell us about all the different atty's you got and which you prefer? I got the iGo-BF from Rob the other day and have to say I'm impressed! I still think the Cyclone wins but am eager to hear first hand!


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> I have some one in mind I'll post a pic soon


 
Some inspiration

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie

Hahaha that's so funny!!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it has to be experienced!
> 
> Tell us about all the different atty's you got and which you prefer? I got the iGo-BF from Rob the other day and have to say I'm impressed! I still think the Cyclone wins but am eager to hear first hand!


I'll be testing tnight and will give a full detail on them! 

I would have got the reomiser 4 or 5 but they were sold out lol

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RIEFY

congrats young reonaught!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Congrats @paulph201, most welcome to Reoville. You will be added to our Reo Roll Call as soon as @thekeeperza reports for duty with his Reo (you have both been added at ECF). Glad your initial impressions are good. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Thanks andre!

Will do!

Im busy going through my rdas and building coils and testing so ill give some initial feedback soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

Okay so as far as I have tested the following:

Reomizer lp and the Reomizer 3 single coil.

Reomizer lp -
Pros - Really great flavour and easy to build a coil (plus I know how to thanks to u guys lol) I can see why so many loved this.
Cons- have to squonk every 3-5 hits (gotta get used to it I guess)
not as pretty as the others or I think so.


Reomizer 3 single coil
Pros - Really great flavour and easy to build a coil as the liquid comes through the centre so u can wick all around.
I feel that I can get about 7-9 hits before I need to squonk and I think the flavour might be better but I need to play around with some more coils.
looks great!!
Cons- none yet I love it lol

This is a quick review and I have only had this device shortly so don't hold me to this haha.
ill post my quick reviews of the igos shortly tnight.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Okay so as far as I have tested the following:
> 
> Reomizer lp and the Reomizer 3 single coil.
> 
> Reomizer lp -
> Pros - Really great flavour and easy to build a coil (plus I know how to thanks to u guys lol) I can see why so many loved this.
> Cons- have to squonk every 3-5 hits (gotta get used to it I guess)
> not as pretty as the others or I think so.
> 
> 
> Reomizer 3 single coil
> Pros - Really great flavour and easy to build a coil as the liquid comes through the centre so u can wick all around.
> I feel that I can get about 7-9 hits before I need to squonk and I think the flavour might be better but I need to play around with some more coils.
> looks great!!
> Cons- none yet I love it lol
> 
> This is a quick review and I have only had this device shortly so don't hold me to this haha.
> ill post my quick reviews of the igos shortly tnight.


Take your time....most important now it to get used to and enjoy the magic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

paulph201 said:


> Okay so as far as I have tested the following:
> 
> Reomizer lp and the Reomizer 3 single coil.
> 
> Reomizer lp -
> Pros - Really great flavour and easy to build a coil (plus I know how to thanks to u guys lol) I can see why so many loved this.
> Cons- have to squonk every 3-5 hits (gotta get used to it I guess)
> not as pretty as the others or I think so.
> 
> 
> Reomizer 3 single coil
> Pros - Really great flavour and easy to build a coil as the liquid comes through the centre so u can wick all around.
> I feel that I can get about 7-9 hits before I need to squonk and I think the flavour might be better but I need to play around with some more coils.
> looks great!!
> Cons- none yet I love it lol
> 
> This is a quick review and I have only had this device shortly so don't hold me to this haha.
> ill post my quick reviews of the igos shortly tnight.



It's quite important that you give your RM2 to an established Reonaught to confirm that it is a genuine item, and is in good working order. It may be possible it will not be returned to you if it is believed that it is not a genuine one, which has a small, remote chance of happening. I am quite happy to volunteer to do this thankless task for you in light of our friendship, and to promote good relations between Greece and Ireland....

I can be there in 15 to pick it up. Just let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> Congrats @paulph201, most welcome to Reoville. You will be added to our Reo Roll Call as soon as @thekeeperza reports for duty with his Reo (you have both been added at ECF). Glad your initial impressions are good. Enjoy and tell us about it.


Thanks @Andre. Hopefully tomorrow or Thursday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

oki Danny -
So since its blue and im greek I agree it should be called Lena (Lena Paparigopoulou). Miss Greece haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev

Excellent choice Paulie!

I bet she makes a great souvlaki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

devdev said:


> Excellent choice Paulie!
> 
> I bet she makes a great souvlaki



I bet that's not all!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

crack2483 said:


> I bet that's not all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Mousakka as well!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> oki Danny -
> So since its blue and im greek I agree it should be called Lena (Lena Paparigopoulou). Miss Greece haha


Congrats bro 

And welcome to reoville, reonaut 

Excellent choice on the name!

Να την χαίρεσαι!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

devdev said:


> Mousakka as well!



Ummmmm ja, that stuff.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza

HRH collected a certain package just now and decided to send me a pic.



The rest of my work day is going to be a long week now.
@TylerD @MurderDoll 

Will get some decent photos up later this evening.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> HRH collected a certain package just now and decided to send me a pic.
> View attachment 8572
> 
> 
> The rest of my work day is going to be a long week now.
> @TylerD @MurderDoll
> 
> Will get some decent photos up later this evening.


Awesome, you MUST leave early.


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> HRH collected a certain package just now and decided to send me a pic.
> View attachment 8572
> 
> 
> The rest of my work day is going to be a long week now.
> @TylerD @MurderDoll
> 
> Will get some decent photos up later this evening.


 
Ah! CONGRATULAIONS! Here's your badge (I will have a peak next week):





I don't know if you would like this ava (can't get something nice football related, will keep trying though):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

@thekeeperza !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## thekeeperza

Andre said:


> Awesome, you MUST leave early.


Will be out of here soonest for sure.


----------



## capetocuba

Congrats @thekeeperza !!! Wishing you zillions of happy vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> Ah! CONGRATULAIONS! Here's your badge (I will have a peak next week):
> 
> View attachment 8573
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you would like this ava (can't get something nice football related, will keep trying though):
> 
> View attachment 8574


Thanks @johan. Will use the ava cos I dig it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza

TylerD said:


> @thekeeperza !
> View attachment 8575


That mini better be out of my hands asap @TylerD before it finds a permanent home

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Eish I missed this, congrats @paulph201 !!! Wishing you many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Congrates @thekeeperza !! those look very nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Now you guys need to get some awesome plume veil clones so we can make them bottom fed


----------



## Paulie

I ordered one but I wont know how to lol


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> I ordered one but I wont know how to lol


Send it to @JakesSA to mod it for you.


----------



## Paulie

cool great idea!


----------



## thekeeperza

All the goods

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> All the goods
> View attachment 8584


 
That SL Brass door looks stunning, should match very well with the black anodized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

johan said:


> That SL Brass door looks stunning, should match very well with the black anodized.


It definitely would - if @MurderDoll gives you any more rash it is yours

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


> It definitely would - if @MurderDoll gives you any more rash it is yours


 
Bring it ON @MurderDoll, a "snotklap" for a Brass door?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

thekeeperza said:


> It definitely would - if @MurderDoll gives you any more rash it is yours


I think that brass SL door will look very good on the raw tumbled with the brass Reomizer and button cover @thekeeperza posted in the All Things Reo thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

thekeeperza said:


> All the goods
> View attachment 8584


Woohoo!!



johan said:


> That SL Brass door looks stunning, should match very well with the black anodized.


Or on a silver REO with brass Reomiser and button.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow I'm away from the forums for a day and we come back to a heap of new Reonauts! Congrats guys!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Had I known there was a parcel from Reosmods delivered today I would have been home a lot sooner... was out in Umhlanga with our best mates from PTA eating and being generally merry! So when I got home there was a little excitement when I sat down at the PC to catch up on the days messages on ecigssa and there was a large envelope over my mouse! Whoooo!

May I present to you the yet un-named REO Super Light Low Profile Tumbled!



And here is a shot with her two sisters Erica and Amanda!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Had I known there was a parcel from Reosmods delivered today I would have been home a lot sooner... was out in Umhlanga with our best mates from PTA eating and being generally merry! So when I got home there was a little excitement when I sat down at the PC to catch up on the days messages on ecigssa and there was a large envelope over my mouse! Whoooo!
> 
> May I present to you the yet un-named REO Super Light Low Profile Tumbled!
> View attachment 8597
> 
> 
> And here is a shot with her two sisters Erica and Amanda!
> 
> View attachment 8598


Lovely Rob. I think my Os must get a SL bull friend


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Lovely Rob. I think my Os must get a SL bull friend


 
Big time @johan! I have rebuilt the coil on the Cyclone with AFC and she is performing perfectly on the LP SL... I am just waiting for the new batch of drip tips because Avril needs a fancy one... it's funny... the SL I didn't like initially but it has grown on me.


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time @johan! I have rebuilt the coil on the Cyclone with AFC and she is performing perfectly on the LP SL... I am just waiting for the new batch of drip tips because Avril needs a fancy one... it's funny... the SL I didn't like initially but it has grown on me.


Why initialy, is it the "feel" in hand or looks?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Why initialy, is it the "feel" in hand or looks?


 
When they first came out... I couldn't quite get them... then I got the SL doors and the SL style grew on me... now I love them!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> When they first came out... I couldn't quite get them... then I got the SL doors and the SL style grew on me... now I love them!


Tx, I actually liked them the very 1'st time I saw one on ecf. Funny the Reos are like cars; some models looks better than other models in different colours.


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Tx, I actually liked them the very 1'st time I saw one on ecf. Funny the Reos are like cars; some models looks better than other models in different colours.


 
Agreed! I didn't like the White SL but the more I look at it the more I want one!


----------



## Silver

Congrats @thekeeperza on the new REO
She is a classic!
Wishing you all the best and hope to see her in your hand soon giving you lots of vaping pleasure! 
Great you got it in time for the weekend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @TylerD on the new Mini
She looks like a tough little monster indeed!


----------



## Silver

And wow @Rob Fisher 
Your new SL looks amazing
Glad u getting the AFc cyclone to work well. 
Bravo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Glad u getting the AFc cyclone to work well.


 
Actually I'm battling a bit with it...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cyclone-bf-and-afc.3878/page-2


----------



## RIEFY

congrats to all new reo owners!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oupa

Just because we stock them doesn't mean we don't get excited by Reo mail 

Chrystel is now the proud owner of this super glittery and glossy little red number... now just to get her to join the forum

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> Chrystel is now the proud owner of this super glittery and glossy little red number... now just to get her to join the forum


 
Nice one Chrystel! Happy days! And I agree with Benji! It's time we got you on the forum!


----------



## capetocuba

Oupa said:


> Just because we stock them doesn't mean we don't get excited by Reo mail
> 
> Chrystel is now the proud owner of this super glittery and glossy little red number... now just to get her to join the forum
> 
> View attachment 8611


Hope you gave her a good deal @Oupa !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> Just because we stock them doesn't mean we don't get excited by Reo mail
> 
> Chrystel is now the proud owner of this super glittery and glossy little red number... now just to get her to join the forum
> 
> View attachment 8611


That is a beauty, Chrystel. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats Chrystel, that little red number is gonna rock.


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby! First run Woodvil having gone through a make over... new contacts and wood finish redone! She is a beauty!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Stunning Rob


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby! First run Woodvil having gone through a make over... new contacts and wood finish redone! She is a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 8612


I shall have to see them together again, but that one is the most stunning of your collection I think. And the drip tip is a 100 % fit.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I shall have to see them together again, but that one is the most stunning of your collection I think. And the drip tip is a 100 % fit.


 
Here is the Woodvil family! You will notice that Kiera and Olivia are missing... they both went to new homes! One in SA and one in the USA.


----------



## Alex

She's a beaut. Love the squonk hole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

capetocuba said:


> Hope you gave her a good deal @Oupa !!!



Staff discount

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is the Woodvil family! You will notice that Kiera and Olivia are missing... they both went to new homes! One in SA and one in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 8614


Thx, yip Cheryl is my favourite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

@Chrissy care to comment on your new little red number?


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> @Chrissy care to comment on your new little red number?


Yes, how does she vape?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby! First run Woodvil having gone through a make over... new contacts and wood finish redone! She is a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 8612


 
I agree with @Alex, beauty with a nice looking squonk hole.


----------



## Silver

@Oupa congrats on Chrystel's new REO 

@Chrissy , wishing you all the best with it. Hope you have many happy vapes!!!!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher the new Woodvil looks amazing
The round squonk hole makes it look like a ship porthole. Classy!

And your Woodvil family is incredible. Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Chrissy, here's your badge and looking forward to your Reo comments.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> @Chrissy care to comment on your new little red number?


 
YAY! Welcome on board finally @Chrissy!


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome to all the new Reonauts.


----------



## Yiannaki

Congratulations to @Chrissy and @thekeeperza  Welcome to Reoville! 

Vape strong!

@Rob Fisher , loving the wood make over as well as your latest lady, Avril  Simply beautiful... Congrats!

I think we need to make a Reonut badge for Rob

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Congratulations to @Chrissy and @thekeeperza  Welcome to Reoville!
> 
> Vape strong!
> 
> @Rob Fisher , loving the wood make over as well as your latest lady, Avril  Simply beautiful... Congrats!
> 
> I think we need to make a Reonut badge for Rob


Yes, yes, yes......how many Reos to qualify for a Reonut badge??!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Andre, I think @Alex would have the answer to this 

I remember him posting something some time ago, about the different types of Reo people


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Yes, yes, yes......how many Reos to qualify for a Reonut badge??!!!


 
I suggest 5 and more should qualify.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> I suggest 5 and more should qualify.


That is a high bar. What about 3 maybe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> That is a high bar. What about 3 maybe?


 
No then you qualify as well  - it should be as exclusive as a NUT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

So what about this as a potential badge? Minus the bad spelling of course

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar

Welcome to all the new reonauts !!!


Reos Rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I've arrived 
Promise to take some more pics when I get home 







I've decided on a name for her, fellow vapers meet Amy Lee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## thekeeperza

Congrats @Metal Liz welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> I've arrived
> Promise to take some more pics when I get home


 
Congratulations Yster Bessie, here's your badge:




Looking forward to your Reo comments

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tooooo AWESOME Lizzie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Congratulations @Metal Liz, may your Reo journey be filled with joyous clouds  Awesome combo you have there Liz, i love the mini's for their stealthiness.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

wow  Congrats @Metal Liz, Amy Lee looks amazing!

She also has a super cool name to boot.

Some pics and your initial impressions are a MUST when you get the chance 

Welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

congrats lizzy. shout if you need help

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> I've arrived
> Promise to take some more pics when I get home
> 
> I've decided on a name for her, fellow vapers meet Amy Lee


What a pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. She is a beauty. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Andre said:


> What a pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. She is a beauty. Enjoy and tell us about it.


Thank you so much, I'm in absolute heaven! This is such an amazing vaping experience

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Thank you so much, I'm in absolute heaven! This is such an amazing vaping experience


Did you build your own coil? And wicked with what?


----------



## Zodiac

@Metal Liz built her own coil with Rayon


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> @Metal Liz built her own coil with Rayon


Awesome, thx.


----------



## Metal Liz

Andre said:


> Did you build your own coil? And wicked with what?


Yup I did, my first one  came out at 1ohm and wicked with rayon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zodiac

Metal Liz said:


> Yup I did, my first one  came out at 1ohm and wicked with rayon


Show us @Metal Liz, or it did not happen


----------



## Metal Liz

See  it did happen hahaha

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> See  it did happen hahaha


Well done. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chrissy

Hi guys, Thank you for the welcome. I absolutely LOVE my Reo!!! Happy to join the Forum at last!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Chrissy said:


> Hi guys, Thank you for the welcome. I absolutely LOVE my Reo!!! Happy to join the Forum at last!


And very happy to see you on the forum. More happy that you also come as a Reonaut. Last you told me your Mini was on the cards for after the birth....took your sweet time about it hey. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Chrissy said:


> Hi guys, Thank you for the welcome. I absolutely LOVE my Reo!!! Happy to join the Forum at last!


welcome crissy awesome choice you made

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to forum at last @Chrissy


----------



## Silver

Welcome @Chrissy 
Well it's about time!
And hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Chef Guest

Reo Mail mofos!!!!

She has finally arrived, and in person is much prettier than the pictures show.








Ladies and gentlemen. I give you, Nthabiseng...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nthabiseng is a beauty! Congrats!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> Reo Mail mofos!!!!
> 
> She has finally arrived, and in person is much prettier than the pictures show.
> View attachment 8737
> View attachment 8738
> View attachment 8740
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen. I give you, Nthabiseng...


She is beautiful. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. And, of course, we need a picture of the real Nthabiseng.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Chef Guest said:


> Reo Mail mofos!!!!
> 
> She has finally arrived, and in person is much prettier than the pictures show.
> 
> View attachment 8737
> 
> View attachment 8738
> 
> View attachment 8740
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen. I give you, Nthabiseng...
> 
> View attachment 8741
> View attachment 8739


 
Congratulations! here's your badge mate and looking forward to your Reo vape experience:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Chef Guest 
Nice juice to start off with


----------



## RIEFY

congrats guy. that is a awesome entry in to reoville and you arw one of 2 Woodville owners! well done

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chef Guest

Silver said:


> Congrats @Chef Guest
> Nice juice to start off with


Some Grandmaster I think...


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks everyone!

Awesome to be here!


----------



## Silver

Chef Guest said:


> Some Grandmaster I think...


 
I saw the Melon on the Rocks bottle - was that just for show?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @Chef Guest


----------



## Paulie

@Chef Guest congrates!

I'm sure you going to have many happy vapes on your new addition


----------



## PeterHarris

well done chef - most welcome, you certainly made a grand entrance into reoville


----------



## RIEFY

@PeterHarris where are you hiding?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @PeterHarris where are you hiding?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


work has got me tied down man 

plus since i got the reo - i have lost that feeling to chase new mods / tanks setups - i think i have found my bliss with the reo and ekowool

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Silver said:


> I saw the Melon on the Rocks bottle - was that just for show?


Fraid so.

Rob sent me some pics cos I'm at work and don't have a decent camera. But I really wanted to share!


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> She is beautiful. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. And, of course, we need a picture of the real Nthabiseng .


 
Nthabiseng ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Chef Guest

shabbar said:


> Nthabiseng ??
> 
> View attachment 8746


Um, no...

Shame on you @shabbar! Teasing the unfortunates of this world...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Nthabiseng:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I thought it appropriate since as far as I know we don't have a Reo with an African name.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> I thought it appropriate since as far as I know we don't have a Reo with an African name.


And how do you find the vape on Nthabiseng? Squonking takes a bit of time to get used to.


----------



## Chef Guest

Andre said:


> And how do you find the vape on Nthabiseng? Squonking takes a bit of time to get used to.


 
Couldn't tell you man. Haven't gotten home yet.

But she's sitting in front of me, staring longingly into my eyes...

Seductively begging to be coiled, wicked and sucked on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Andre said:


> And how do you find the vape on Nthabiseng? Squonking takes a bit of time to get used to.


 
getting used to the name Nthabiseng takes a bit of time to get used to !!!


----------



## shabbar

Chef Guest said:


> Couldn't tell you man. Haven't gotten home yet.
> 
> But she's sitting in front of me, staring longingly into my eyes...
> 
> Seductively begging to be coiled, wicked and sucked on...


 
aaah i see how you roll


----------



## Chef Guest

shabbar said:


> getting used to the name Nthabiseng takes a bit of time to get used to !!!


You can call her Nthabi for short


----------



## Alex

Good luck with Nthabiseng, @Chef Guest


----------



## Rob Fisher

Are you home yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I am indeed! Vaping some 5 pawns Grandmaster. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chef Guest

Busy doing a @Silver on her!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beaut! And how is the Vape?


----------



## Gizmo

Looking grand sir. Looking grand.. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

@Chef Guest , Most Welcome to Reoville fellow Reonaut, and what a grand entrance to it you have made! That is some spectacular wood you have right there 

Say goodbye to all other mods


----------



## Silver

Chef Guest said:


> Busy doing a @Silver on her!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



Congrats on firing her up @Chef Guest 
And with such a fine juice!
Must be great, tell us how it vapes, don't pass out


----------



## Chef Guest

Silver said:


> Congrats on firing her up @Chef Guest
> And with such a fine juice!
> Must be great, tell us how it vapes, don't pass out


Started sweating, then wrote a very long review which I know you (@Silver) have already read.

Vapes well but I think that I may be doing it wrong. Very tight draw. Dry hits all the time (like every 2 pulls).

Is it a sin to drill a reomiser to 1.5mm? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## capetocuba

@Chef Guest welcome to Reoville! Wishing you many years of abundant vaping joy!!!


----------



## johan

Chef Guest said:


> Started sweating, then wrote a very long review which I know you (@Silver) have already read.
> 
> Vapes well but I think that I may be doing it wrong. Very tight draw. Dry hits all the time (like every 2 pulls).
> 
> Is it a sin to drill a reomiser to 1.5mm?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Dry hits; can only be wicking problems if you squonk correctly.
1.5mm Drill Air hole; many people do it, no sin in that and some go as high as 2mm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Silver said:


> Congrats on firing her up @Chef Guest
> And with such a fine juice!
> Must be great, tell us how it vapes, don't pass out


Started sweating, then wrote a very long review which I know you (@Silver) have already read.

Vapes well but I think that I may be doing it wrong. Very tight draw. Dry hits all the time (like every 2 pulls).

Is it a sin to drill a reomiser to 1.5mm? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## capetocuba

Chef Guest said:


> Started sweating, then wrote a very long review which I know you (@Silver) have already read.
> 
> Vapes well but I think that I may be doing it wrong. Very tight draw. Dry hits all the time (like every 2 pulls).
> 
> Is it a sin to drill a reomiser to 1.5mm?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


I bored out both mine to 1.5mm. Much better draw. Squonking is an art . Took me a few days to master it. For me the secret is to squeeze bottle nearer the bottom for at least 5 seconds.


----------



## shabbar

Some reonauts also boil their bottles to make squonking easier . 

Also pull the drip tip off until you are used to squonking


----------



## Zodiac

Say hello to the new mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Zodiac said:


> Say hello to the new mini


 
Oh! that's a beauty! Have you received an official Reonaut badge yet? (edit now after reading other members posts). You received one already.


----------



## Metal Liz

Zodiac said:


> Say hello to the new mini


Hellooooo new mini  a real beauty!!!


----------



## shabbar

shes beautiful , congrats !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Zodiac said:


> Say hello to the new mini


 
Congratulations @Zodiac !!!! Stunning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

That is stunning!!! Love the colour !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Chef Guest said:


> Started sweating, then wrote a very long review which I know you (@Silver) have already read.
> 
> Vapes well but I think that I may be doing it wrong. Very tight draw. Dry hits all the time (like every 2 pulls).
> 
> Is it a sin to drill a reomiser to 1.5mm?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



Word of caution, I drilled mine out to 1.5mm. The flavour is not as good with a bigger hole. Try it out for a week before you decide to do it. Because going smaller involves a lot more work, ask me how I know.




Sent from my Reo


----------



## Alex

capetocuba said:


> Congratulations @Zodiac !!!! Stunning


Simply awe.

That's not a standard finish right?

And welcome to Reoville.


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Say hello to the new mini


Congrats, enjoy the tinkering. What happened to your first Reo - still around?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks guys, i'm super stoked. This is a standard colour @Alex, copper vein.

I had a Grand before, and loved the colour, but wanted the size of the mini. Also, always wanted the sub-ohm kit, so now i have it all  Edit : And LP too

@Andre, CVS twisted my arm for my other mini, he sure has a way of acquiring Reo's

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zodiac said:


> Say hello to the new mini


 
Stunning! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

Congrats @Zodiac Eid prezzies.....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BillW said:


> Congrats @Zodiac Eid prezzies.....lol


We are waiting in anticipation of yours!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

BillW said:


> Congrats @Zodiac Eid prezzies.....lol


Lol, it feels like Eid every day this week @BillW. One more coming, then i'm sorted.....and as always, for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

For now....lol
Told my wife this would be my last mod purchase......she laughed at me
Me too @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BillW said:


> For now....lol
> Told my wife this would be my last mod purchase......she laughed at me
> Me too @Andre


Lol, did not work for me too. Now I just buy the same Reo and she does not notice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Chef Guest

She's a stunner. Name?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## BillW



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BillW

Bling


----------



## Andre

BillW said:


>


A beaut...think that is a first for SA. And have you had time to have a vape yet? Congrats, most welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BillW

Thanks mate
Gonna setup now


----------



## Andre

BillW said:


> Thanks mate
> Gonna setup now


Great, enjoy....and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Ok peeps. So Nthabiseng and I have been spending a bit of time together. Figuring each other out.

Think I have the wick finally set up correctly. She's vaping nicely. 

But my grandmaster doesn't taste like grandmaster. It's more subtle. Completely different notes coming through. 

Is this normal? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

That red door looks absolutely stunning. Congrats on adopting that baby

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> Ok peeps. So Nthabiseng and I have been spending a bit of time together. Figuring each other out.
> 
> Think I have the wick finally set up correctly. She's vaping nicely.
> 
> But my grandmaster doesn't taste like grandmaster. It's more subtle. Completely different notes coming through.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Have you tasted it in a dripper before? If so, at what resistance and wicking material? What wicking material are you using in the Reo and the resistance of your coils?


----------



## Alex

Zodiac said:


> Thanks guys, i'm super stoked. This is a standard colour @Alex, copper vein.
> 
> I had a Grand before, and loved the colour, but wanted the size of the mini. Also, always wanted the sub-ohm kit, so now i have it all  Edit : And LP too
> 
> @Andre, CVS twisted my arm for my other mini, he sure has a way of acquiring Reo's


 
Ah I see now, was on my phone earlier and didn't see the picture very well


----------



## johan

BillW said:


>


 
Congratulations on a beautiful Reo - here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

It has finally arrived 
My first setup is 1Ω coil, 28g, on a 1.4mm id.
Vapes great!
Have to get used to squonking after 2nd/3rd vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> It has finally arrived
> My first setup is 1Ω coil, 28g, on a 1.4mm id.
> Vapes great!
> Have to get used to squonking after 2nd/3rd vape.


 
Another Great Reo! - here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> It has finally arrived
> My first setup is 1Ω coil, 28g, on a 1.4mm id.
> Vapes great!
> Have to get used to squonking after 2nd/3rd vape.


Most welcome to Reoville. Great coiling there. Enjoy. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Andre said:


> Have you tasted it in a dripper before? If so, at what resistance and wicking material? What wicking material are you using in the Reo and the resistance of your coils?


Yeah, have dripped on it plenty. 

Currently 1 ohm wicking with cotton. 

Previously btwn 0.6 and 1.8 ohm using cotton too.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @Andre!
Will do


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> Yeah, have dripped on it plenty.
> 
> Currently 1 ohm wicking with cotton.
> 
> Previously btwn 0.6 and 1.8 ohm using cotton too.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Should not be much of a difference. Do show us a picture of your coil and wick on the Reomizer. Needs much less cotton on the Reomizer than on a dripper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Imthiaz Khan said:


> It has finally arrived
> My first setup is 1Ω coil, 28g, on a 1.4mm id.
> Vapes great!
> Have to get used to squonking after 2nd/3rd vape.



Glad to see you made the jump to Reoville bud 

Welcome fellow Reonaut!! 

In regard to squonking, when in doubt, remove the drip tip and take a peak inside


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @Yiannaki 
Yeah i keep forgetting to squonk and end up getting dry hits...will get used to it eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

her sister has arrived !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

steve said:


> her sister has arrived !


Congrats!

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

congrates on all the new reos guys!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre I hope you are keeping track of all these new Reonauts and getting them added to the World Register? We must be getting close to be passing Canada!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> her sister has arrived !


Stunning, now you are rocking Reonaut! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre I hope you are keeping track of all these new Reonauts and getting them added to the World Register? We must be getting close to be passing Canada!


Oh, yes check our Reo Roll Call - I am even a bit ahead of the game!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

This thread just brings out the jealousy in me :giggles: 

No seriously, CONGRATULATIONS on all the new REO owners !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Oh, yes check our Reo Roll Call - I am even a bit ahead of the game!


 
Good man! I have another group buy on the go and we will have another few REO's on their way but only one new household and the rest just current lunatics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Congrats to al the new reo owners, they're absolute beauties

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Good man! I have another group buy on the go and we will have another few REO's on their way but only one new household and the rest just current lunatics!


Madness I tell you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

had a hectic week forgot to show my mini reo





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

shes a beaut sharief


----------



## ET

i guess i'll post it here. thanks to a bunch of awesome peeps here on the forum i am now officially a reonaut. got the living daylights piffed out of me this afternoon, so thanks so very much guys from the bottom of my heart.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## steve

This is absolutely amazing . Love it . Congrats like so so much !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

She is a beauty @ET and she still needs a name and I hope she is named after a really hot chick because I saw this afternoon how she can produce more clouds than a cyclone! 

And I know you appreciate her... and you will care for her and love her long time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and welcome fellow Reonaut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Well deserved @ET, that's the most awesome thing ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fantastic @ET
You deserve it! 
Sure does look gorgeous in the silver and blue combo. 

Thanks for being such a great moderator and part of this community 
You rock big time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

very nice reo!! congrates


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> i guess i'll post it here. thanks to a bunch of awesome peeps here on the forum i am now officially a reonaut. got the living daylights piffed out of me this afternoon, so thanks so very much guys from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> View attachment 9060
> View attachment 9061
> View attachment 9062
> View attachment 9063


Wow, wow....awesome. Congrats friend and Reonaut. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## johan

Congratulations @E T - now that's a beaut of a Reo; here's your badge and looking forward to your Reo comments:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

congrats and welcome to reoville


----------



## TylerD

Congrats Et! You rock dude
Thanks for being such an awesome Moderator and asset to Ecigssa!

Thanks you very much to @Stroodlepuff , @Mauritz , @Tristan and @Melinda for the juice donations.
Thanks to eveyone that helped with Pif donations!
Thanks to everyone that made this happen! You know who you are!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Its a pleasure  Someone very deserving Enjoy her bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

awesome little device. just have to keep on fighting the urge to drill the reomisers airhole bigger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> awesome little device. just have to keep on fighting the urge to drill the reomisers airhole bigger


If that is you style, do it. Just go slowly until you find your sweet spot. No drilling required (brass inside), one of the pointed files will do the job by hand and give you more control on size.


----------



## shabbar

easy to drill out , not so easy to fix up if you mess up


----------



## RIEFY

congrats et. well deserved you rock!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

ET said:


> awesome little device. just have to keep on fighting the urge to drill the reomisers airhole bigger


The one I bought from @TylerD was drilled out to 1.5mm 

When j got my brass one. I was confused at first. Then realised what it was. 

Drilled it to 1.5 as well, I'm in my happy place now.


----------



## TylerD

ET said:


> awesome little device. just have to keep on fighting the urge to drill the reomisers airhole bigger


Drill all mine to 1.5mm. Perfect for me!


----------



## ET

how much flavour loss you think a bigger hole will give though? been warned about losing some flavour if i go bigger


----------



## TylerD

ET said:


> how much flavour loss you think a bigger hole will give though? been warned about losing some flavour if i go bigger


There was a little bit of a difference, but still more than enough.
I think for it was just a given to make the hole 1.5. 
If you're comfortable at the 1.2 leave it there.


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> how much flavour loss you think a bigger hole will give though? been warned about losing some flavour if i go bigger


I only use the standard air hole so have no first hand experience, but hundreds of Reonauts on ECF have gone to 1.5 and are satisfied. So, do not think flavour loss, if at all, should be too much of a worry.


----------



## shabbar

for me the draw is perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I've drilled out my RM2's air hole to 1.5mm and could not taste any drop in flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

awesome thanks, yeah i need a slightly airier draw


----------



## Paulie

I have a 2 x1.5s on my igo cap and it makes very big clouds but the flavor drops a lot


----------



## Alex

I found a big drop off in flavour with 1.5mm. It was fine when using the RY4 @18mg from CV, but for many others there was a difference for me at least.

Taking it back to 1.2mm involves soldering the hole with lead free solder, and re-drilling. But believe me, things can go pear shaped fast.  the other option is just using tape, but I don't like that idea.


----------



## Alex

May I present Blue Steel for your viewing pleasure

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Super photo of the two REOs @Alex !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Blue steel is awesome. Congrats on you second Reo. Way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

@Alex I defiantly think u got the best colour haha (biased) and love the name!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

awesome dude


----------



## RIEFY

nice one alex

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kevkev

Thank you @Chop007 for organizing me the very last lp Copper Vein that you had in stock. I cannot wait to build her a coil. I am yet to name her. I will post some more pics after I have done a build on her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Alex

Fantastic @kevkev


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @kevkev


----------



## johan

Awesome @kevkev and congratulations, here's your badge mate:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

kevkev said:


> Thank you @Chop007 for organizing me the very last lp Copper Vein that you had in stock. I cannot wait to build her a coil. I am yet to name her. I will post some more pics after I have done a build on her.


 
Awesome @kevkev that is brilliant. You were the one that took us past Canada. Excellent and thanks for your epic support. Legendary. Please enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Thank you @Chop007 for organizing me the very last lp Copper Vein that you had in stock. I cannot wait to build her a coil. I am yet to name her. I will post some more pics after I have done a build on her.


Most welcome to Reoville. That is a beauty. Enjoy and tell us about it. Shout loud if you have any questions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

big congrats to @kevkev, i know she will bring you loads of vaping pleasure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

congrates @kevkev on your new reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Congratulations @kevkev !! Another SA household filled with reo awesomeness. Wish you all the best with her.

and most importantly.... 

Welcome to Reoville, Reonaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

No new Reos for today? Was out most part today and was looking forward seeing new ones  - what a shame!

At least I saw 2 new ones in the flesh lunch time, and must say the finishing on them are awesome, and one particular member's new red lipstick look-a-like drip tip .... well, no comment .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> No new Reos for today? Was out most part today and was looking forward seeing new ones  - what a shame!
> 
> At least I saw 2 new ones in the flesh lunch time, and must say the finishing on them are awesome, and one particular member's new red lipstick look-a-like drip tip .... well, no comment .



Today I learnt that photos don't tell half of the awesomeness of the reo.

The metallic blue that @Alex has is simply awesome. Looks even better in person!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dv8

Reo mail baby

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Keyaam

Dv8 said:


> Reo mail baby


Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Dv8 said:


> Reo mail baby


 
Not well as bosums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Dv8 said:


> Reo mail baby


Ah, saw that in the other thread. Even more of a stunner here. Great to officially welcome another Reonaut. Am sure your badge will be issued shortly. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Need to move to this thread. I was so exited to see a new Reo and posted in the wrong thread: "Oh! at last a beautiful brand spanking new green Reo LP. Congratulations @Dv8 and here is your badge! May you have many happy vapes".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dv8

johan said:


> Need to move to this thread. I was so exited to see a new Reo and posted in the wrong thread: "Oh! at last a beautiful brand spanking new green Reo LP. Congratulations @Dv8 and here is your badge! May you have many happy vapes".
> View attachment 9437


Thanks and i will wear this badge proudly

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kevkev

Stunner, congrats Dv8. You are going to enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Awesome Reo @Alex !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Dv8 said:


> Reo mail baby


Awesome Reoman! Sure the extra wait was worth it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Dv8 Congrats bud!!  and welcome to Reoville!!

Kawasaki green ftw!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

I have been playing around with the reomizer 5 and have found my favourite build for flavour.

dual 0.5 ohm build with 26g.

I definitely get much better flavour from her know!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> I have been playing around with the reomizer 5 and have found my favourite build for flavour.
> 
> dual 0.5 ohm build with 26g.
> 
> I definitely get much better flavour from her know!!


 
Nice man. what atty is the 5.0?


----------



## Paulie

@Yiannaki I have no idea lol


----------



## Paulie

Just received her from cpt and its my second!!

Meet the new mini in my family!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Morne

Nice one @paulph201 and Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Just received her from cpt and its my second!!
> 
> Meet the new mini in my family!


She is a beaut, congrats and enjoy. Presume the LP Reomizer on there is just to complete the picture? You need a standard profile Reomizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> She is a beaut, congrats and enjoy. Presume the LP Reomizer on there is just to complete the picture? You need a standard profile Reomizer.


 
well spotted @Andre


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> She is a beaut, congrats and enjoy. Presume the LP Reomizer on there is just to complete the picture? You need a standard profile Reomizer.


 

lol yes it was for the pic and yup i know i thought i had one lol


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> lol yes it was for the pic and yup i know i thought i had one lol


The atomizer on your blue Reo, which I just saw in the Vapemail thread - does it not fit on the Mini?


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> The atomizer on your blue Reo, which I just saw in the Vapemail thread - does it not fit on the Mini?


 

the reomizer 2 nd 3 fit but dont screw in all the way but the reomiser 5 doesnt at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Morne

Awesome!!! Congrats!
Now I want one toooo...


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9596


Wow that looks so nice


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9596


Oh yes, that is ridiculously awesome. That thing must be very light in the hand. Enjoy and tell us about it, Skipper.


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9596


 
That white looks so beautiful - like a brand spanking new Addington Ambulance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Oh yes, that is ridiculously awesome. That thing must be very light in the hand. Enjoy and tell us about it, Skipper.


 
Will do @Andre! Just need to wait for my cyclones coming from the USA... I managed to nail a couple from the ECF classies... and that Mickey Mouse BF-iGo that's has the Red Cyclops on it needs something... not sure what is wrong with it but it's not producing the flavour. Actually that not may not be exactly true... I'm trying a coffee and it's not kewl... OK will wash it out and put it on the mini shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9596


 
Wow! That is a stunner @Rob Fisher !! and that cyclone is gorgeous! 

Congrats!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9596


 
unwell breasts indeed  Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Congrats oom rob she looks SEXY !!!

Ps if you don't like it for whatever reason I call dibbs !!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> She is a beaut, congrats and enjoy. Presume the LP Reomizer on there is just to complete the picture? You need a standard profile Reomizer.


 

Oki im just confused now lol!

one of my friends showed me and am using that reomizer lp on my mini 2.1 standard and just droped the screw down and it works perfectly on my mini???


vapes great and squonks great lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

congrats @Rob Fisher thats super sexy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Oki im just confused now lol!
> 
> one of my friends showed me and am using that reomizer lp on my mini 2.1 standard and just droped the screw down and it works perfectly on my mini???
> 
> 
> vapes great and squonks great lol


Ah, mine does not have a screw to drop down. Maybe all the newer ones have a screw. Great news then.


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Ah, mine does not have a screw to drop down. Maybe all the newer ones have a screw. Great news then.


 

I just did some research i have a reomizer 1 on there not 2 so the reomizer 1 only has the screw .


----------



## johan

You almost got me there (didn't realize you refer to the atty), according to Rob himself at ECF, the new adjustable centre pin on the Reo is only due for release Dec 2014


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> I just did some research i have a reomizer 1 on there not 2 so the reomizer 1 only has the screw .


The Reomizer 1 has not been made for a very long time. The Reomizer you have is definitely a Reomizer 2. With an adjustable pin. Just checked a brass one I got the other day from VM as a spare - and it has the adjustable screw as well. But my one in use, does not have an adjustable screw.


johan said:


> You almost got me there (didn't realize you refer to the atty), according to Rob himself at ECF, the new adjustable centre pin on the Reo is only due for release Dec 2014


Maybe they have started to phase them in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> The Reomizer 1 has not been made for a very long time. The Reomizer you have is definitely a Reomizer 2. With an adjustable pin. Just checked a brass one I got the other day from VM as a spare - and it has the adjustable screw as well. But my one in use, does not have an adjustable screw.
> 
> Maybe they have started to phase them in.


 
ahhhh oki it was just reomizer so i made a mistake lol cool tnks for the info man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 9596



@Rob Fisher , that looks so amazing and funky!!
Awesome. 
This is your first Metal Mini, right? How do you like it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that looks so amazing and funky!!
> Awesome.
> This is your first Metal Mini, right? How do you like it?


 
Yip it is my first Metal Mini... I haven't set it up yet because I do't have an atty for it... I'm waiting for my Cyclones to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is my first Metal Mini... I haven't set it up yet because I do't have an atty for it... I'm waiting for my Cyclones to arrive.


How many cyclones are coming in @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> How many cyclones are coming in @Rob Fisher ?


 
10 AFC's etc on the group buy.
3 from a sale on ECF.
2 from Airborne.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> 10 AFC's etc on the group buy.
> 3 from a sale on ECF.
> 2 from Airborne.


That's a ton of AFC 's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

and a ton of cash that was spent


----------



## Rob Fisher

And just where are the pictures of the REO's that should have arrived by courier today?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> And just where are the pictures of the REO's that should have arrived by courier today?
> 
> View attachment 9661


 
Wait! Please don't issue any fines 

Im at work and the package is at home 

Which means @Grayz cant get it till i get home

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Wait! Please don't issue any fines
> 
> Im at work and the package is at home
> 
> Which means @Grayz cant get it till i get home


 
*Time is running out!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> *Time is running out!*
> 
> View attachment 9667


I promise the wait will be worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael

my sexy REO

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @Michael. Enjoy and looking forward to your Reo comments. PS. Here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

I thought Reo in black looks cool, but the more I see it in white, the more I want one in white.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michael

johan said:


> Many congratulations @Michael. Enjoy and looking forward to your Reo comments. PS. Here's your badge:
> 
> View attachment 9671


Thanks Johan, so far all i can say is amazinngggggg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Michael said:


> Thanks Johan, so far all i can say is amazinngggggg


 
Yip, never ever heard one negative comment from a new Reo owner, only amazement.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## andro

I will get my package tmrw because they will bring it to me from my work. Cant wait .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> I will get my package tmrw because they will bring it to me from my work. Cant wait .


 
OK you have a valid excuse @andro you won't be fined... but the other 2... MMMmm not so sure about that! 

I'm not sure I buy this whole "work" excuse.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Michael said:


> my sexy REO


 
Congrats @Michael 
Enjoy the REO!
Yours looks stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome and congrats @Michael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Michael said:


> my sexy REO


Agree with @johan, that white Reo is special. Congrats @Michael and most welcome to Reoville. If you have any questions please shout. Enjoy, glad you find it amazing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

That same courier company that has been delivering Reo magic around the country from @Rob Fisher in Durban stopped in front of our house late this afternoon. Was not expecting anything, so that was a surprise in itself. But the biggest surprise ever was in that parcel!

A black anodized LP/SL Mini compliments of Robert O'Neil, the modmaster of Reosmods himself. And my all day, all year vape, a bottle of 5P Bowden's Mate compliments of @Rob Fisher, the Skipper, Finesmaster, Reonut, Administrator, Menthol Master, friend, etcetera himself. My thanks and gratitude to both Robs. In the words of G.K Chesterton, _I would maintain that thanks are the highest form of thought, and that gratitude is happiness doubled by wonder._







Is she not a beaty! I need a "well ventilated" name for her.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## johan

Now that is AWESOMENESS from everybody involved including the well deserved receiver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

Andre said:


> That same courier company that has been delivering Reo magic around the country from @Rob Fisher in Durban stopped in front of our house late this afternoon. Was not expecting anything, so that was a surprise in itself. But the biggest surprise ever was in that parcel!
> 
> A black anodized LP/SL Mini compliments of Robert O'Neil, the modmaster of Reosmods himself. And my all day, all year vape, a bottle of 5P Bowden's Mate compliments of @Rob Fisher, the Skipper, Finesmaster, Reonut, Administrator, Menthol Master, friend, etcetera himself. My thanks and gratitude to both Robs. In the words of G.K Chesterton, _I would maintain that thanks are the highest form of thought, and that gratitude is happiness doubled by wonder._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she not a beaty! I need a "well ventilated" name for her.


WOW!! Congrats.... Well deserved!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Simply awesome stuff @Andre. And I think you definitely deserve it for almost single handedly showing us all just how amazing these little devices are. 

PS, don't hesitate to ask for tips on converting her to a raw aluminium look

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

This forum is the most awesome thing I have ever came across!
You deserve it 100% @Andre ! You are king of the Reo!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow - what a wonderful surprise!

A super gift from the modmaster himself. Isn't that just fantastic!!

@Andre - well deserved a million times over. None of us Reonauts would be this happy with our vaping if it wasnt for you and your pioneering work in the "early days" which still amazes me.

And @Rob Fisher - that is what I call a class act! You are a star. I am so grateful for the role you played in this. Well done! Champion stuff.

And to Rob from Reosmods, who created the magic for us all - thanks for recognising our chief SA Reonaut! What a fabulous gesture. 

Enjoy the REO @Andre!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## steve

Well bloody deserved @Andre , this is really cool !! and what an awesome sentiment from rob and @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Wow well deserved @Andre you truly do help alot of people on here and keep the reo name going and maintain the high standards of knowledge and expertise! Well done also for Rob and @Rob Fisher for also identifying and showing your appreciation!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

Couldn't have happened to a more deserving person. Your patience, kindness and support is something we rarely see in this day and age.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

That is a well ventilated beauty @Andre 

I couldn't think of anyone more deserving!!! 

Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Congrats @Andre . U deserve it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grayz

A big thanks to @Rob Fisher ...my REO GRAND has arrived !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grayz said:


> A big thanks to @Rob Fisher ...my REO GRAND has arrived !!!!


 
The REO is a beauty... not so sure about the drip tip and that could easily be a fine! 

I hope you get thousands of hours of pleasure from your REO! Keep us posted once you have coiled and wicked her up and you take your first vape!

PS I fixed your picture size for you... it was huge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Grayz said:


> A big thanks to @Rob Fisher ...my REO GRAND has arrived !!!!
> 
> View attachment 9713


Many congratulations, with a funky drip tip nogal. Will post your badge tomorrow. Enjoy and we all look forward to your Reo comments.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Grayz said:


> A big thanks to @Rob Fisher ...my REO GRAND has arrived !!!!
> 
> View attachment 9713


Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Your Reo is stunning, drip tip and all. Enjoy and please do tell us about it. Shout if you have questions - sounds if @Yiannaki is just around the corner from you. Great to have a fellow Reonaut nearby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grayz

hahaha sorry @Rob Fisher about the size its my first pic uploaded on the forum.. coiled and vaping already (26g, 2mm id .86Ω) juiced her up with some nicoticket strawnilla .... thanks @Yiannaki for helping me with coil building !!  


PS, Reo's Rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grayz said:


> hahaha sorry @Rob Fisher about the size its my first pic uploaded on the forum.. coiled and vaping already (26g, 2mm id .86Ω) juiced her up with some nicoticket strawnilla .... thanks @Yiannaki for helping me with coil building !!
> 
> 
> PS, Reo's Rock


 
So glad you are happy! I think this is a record upgrade! From a Twisp to a REO! Whoooo! 

PS REO's do indeed rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> So glad you are happy! I think this is a record upgrade! From a Twisp to a REO! Whoooo!
> 
> PS REO's do indeed rock!


Yes, think your are correct! Here is a guy with a lot of grey matter and/or a very good friend!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yes, think your are correct! Here is a guy with a lot of grey matter and/or a very good friend!!!


 
Both I think!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grayz

@Andre Thanks so much for the warm welcome  Its such a pleasure to finally be in Reoville  A massive congratulations to you on your new Reo. Its gorgeous!!! I am told by @Yiannaki that you are the Reo Guru 

@johan - many thanks  Looking forward to the badge 

@Rob Fisher, I am under strict instruction to stay clear of you now, or I am going to end up with a Reo mini  PS Thank you again!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grayz said:


> @Rob Fisher, I am under strict instruction to stay clear of you now, or I am going to end up with a Reo mini  PS Thank you again!!


 
This is very true and only a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

congrats @Grayz on your new Reo!! Now comes the fun part building new coils using different wicks and most importantly trying your old juices again plus all future new 1's with extra flavour!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Now, where else did that courier go to @Rob Fisher or are we done for now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So I guess it's my turn to post 

Here is my brand spanking new SL LP mini 

Thanks @Rob Fisher for influencing me and making it possible  and to @Andre the reo guru for infecting us with the Reo virus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Now, where else did that courier go to @Rob Fisher or are we done for now?


 
No we are all done till the order placed and paid for today arrives in a weeks time!


----------



## Rob Fisher

No we not quite done... @andro's delivery went to his office so he will only get them tomorrow!


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Now, where else did that courier go to @Rob Fisher or are we done for now?


 

Please come to me hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> So I guess it's my turn to post
> 
> Here is my brand spanking new SL LP mini
> 
> Thanks @Rob Fisher for influencing me and making it possible  and to @Andre the reo guru for infecting us with the Reo virus


 
Phew the post was just in time! 

Only a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So I guess it's my turn to post
> 
> Here is my brand spanking new SL LP mini
> 
> Thanks @Rob Fisher for influencing me and making it possible  and to @Andre the reo guru for infecting us with the Reo virus


Now we are talking! Congrats. The SL Mini is amazing in hand, feels like a feather compared to the Grand. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

wow congrats to all new reo owners and @Andre. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> No we not quite done... @andro's delivery went to his office so he will only get them tomorrow!


Ah, of course. Surely will be that amazing orange again? Will hopefully see tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> So I guess it's my turn to post
> 
> Here is my brand spanking new SL LP mini
> 
> Thanks @Rob Fisher for influencing me and making it possible  and to @Andre the reo guru for infecting us with the Reo virus
> 
> View attachment 9715


Jealous... she is beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats @Grayz and @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Jealous... she is beautiful


Thanks Nat  

Felt like going whacky with the colour! I've fitted my pink drip tip now too 


Alex said:


> Congrats @Grayz and @Yiannaki


Many thanks bud 

P.S I have your bottles etc.. will PM you 

Can't get over how light and small this mini is!


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Yiannaki 
Enjoy the Mini!
One of each. Great choice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Congrats @Yiannaki
> Enjoy the Mini!
> One of each. Great choice!


Thank you @Silver 

Hard to believe that a month ago I was a Reonaught and now I have 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

@Grayz here's your badge mate (apologies for the delay):

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Congrats @Yiannaki & @Grayz !!! May you make a zillion clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks Nat
> 
> Felt like going whacky with the colour! I've fitted my pink drip tip now too
> 
> Many thanks bud
> 
> P.S I have your bottles etc.. will PM you
> 
> Can't get over how light and small this mini is!


I love it. Go wild. 
It's strange... I sort feel like you are my Reo sibling seeing that we were from the same batch initially.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> I love it. Go wild.
> It's strange... I sort feel like you are my Reo sibling seeing that we were from the same batch initially.


 
I feel the Reo sibling bond too


----------



## andro

Best mail ever . Thanks @Rob Fisher to organize it and thanks @Andre to introduce me to the wonderful reo .


Lp reo grand in orange ( off course ) plus extra sl door and mini lp white and extra sl door . Amazing

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Amazing @andro! 
What a stunning pair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grayz

johan said:


> @Grayz here's your badge mate (apologies for the delay):
> 
> View attachment 9731


wow awesome stuff !!! not a problem at all @johan thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @andro that white colour entices me more and more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

johan said:


> Congratulations @andro that white colour entices me more and more.


When i was looking at a mini i start look at the color and i think white look so stylish ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

nice andro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan

andro said:


> When i was looking at a mini i start look at the color and i think white look so stylish ....


 
I agree, is it white powder coated or spray painted?


----------



## andro

johan said:


> I agree, is it white powder coated or spray painted?


When i asked rob ( from reosmod ) he told me powder coated for the orange so i suppose the white is the same

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Awesome mail @andro !!! Enjoy them beauties

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh happy days @andro! Glad you are back in Reoland with a vengeance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Best mail ever . Thanks @Rob Fisher to organize it and thanks @Andre to introduce me to the wonderful reo .
> View attachment 9739
> 
> Lp reo grand in orange ( off course ) plus extra sl door and mini lp white and extra sl door . Amazing


 
Wow, you mean to be back with a vengeance! A stunning pair, with extra doors - very clever. Enjoy, friend, and thanks for the kind words.
Is that the Cyclone with AFC? Tell us how you find it.


----------



## andro

Andre said:


> Wow, you mean to be back with a vengeance! A stunning pair, with extra doors - very clever. Enjoy, friend, and thanks for the kind words.
> Is that the Cyclone with AFC? Tell us how you find it.


Is the cyclone but no afc . I like it is a bit thigth on the draw but really good . I have the afc as well but doesnt fit on the bf base and i was busy modifing it before the accident . Will finish when im back at home and post back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Firstly, Wow congrats @Andre that definitely is very well deserved, you are awesome and i'm glad that you've been recognised for it in such an amazing way 

Then secondly, congrats to @Grayz , @Yiannaki and @andro for the beautiful new additions to your families, they are truly stunning and i hope they will bring you many, many happy vaping hours

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alex

Wow @andro, They make a stunning pair.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@andro congratulations on the two new beauties  What an awesome entrance back to Reoville they are!

@Metal Liz thanks for the wishes. Loving the mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Andre said:


> That same courier company that has been delivering Reo magic around the country from @Rob Fisher in Durban stopped in front of our house late this afternoon. Was not expecting anything, so that was a surprise in itself. But the biggest surprise ever was in that parcel!
> 
> A black anodized LP/SL Mini compliments of Robert O'Neil, the modmaster of Reosmods himself. And my all day, all year vape, a bottle of 5P Bowden's Mate compliments of @Rob Fisher, the Skipper, Finesmaster, Reonut, Administrator, Menthol Master, friend, etcetera himself. My thanks and gratitude to both Robs. In the words of G.K Chesterton, _I would maintain that thanks are the highest form of thought, and that gratitude is happiness doubled by wonder._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she not a beaty! I need a "well ventilated" name for her.


 

So happy to see that this arrived! Well deserved @Andre you have done so much for Reo in SA, and for the community by getting us on to Reos!

Well done @Rob Fisher for talking to Rob at Reo's mods and arranging this!

The community is amazing

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## steve

awesome thread , congrats all new reonauts !!


----------



## capetocuba

steve said:


> awesome thread , congrats all new reonauts !!


Glad you found this thread mate!


----------



## steve

capetocuba said:


> Glad you found this thread mate! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> capetocuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found this thread mate!
> 
> 
> 
> lol , ive posted here before , what i really meant is it always feels nice and warm and fuzzy here in reoville . its a wicked part of the forum !
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reonat

Thank you @Andre. Hugh shall be getting a full Spa treatment today


----------



## Rob Fisher

There will be three new Reonauts this week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Nooby

Grow them house holds


----------



## TylerD

Good golly but the Reo's are killing it in SA! Well done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Nice one @Rob Fisher  

You're torturing them with this pic!  Ahh, the nail biting wait for your first reo is PAINFULL! Mind you the wait for the second isnt fun either 

So.. is it safe to say that there are no more incoming packages from Reosmods? (for now)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> So.. is it safe to say that there are no more incoming packages from Reosmods? (for now)


 
Yip! For the first time in months there is no inbound stock from Reosmods...

Well that's not exactly true... there is a Woodvil in the REO Spa having a makeover and going to someone special... I managed to nail it when it came up for sale!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip! For the first time in months there is no inbound stock from Reosmods...
> 
> Well that's not exactly true... there is a Woodvil in the REO Spa having a makeover and going to someone special... I managed to nail it when it came up for sale!
> 
> View attachment 10170


Ah Rob you shouldn't have. Thank you thank you!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nooby

Rob, got wood? Lol... Tell me something, if 1 day you should be stuck somewhere and it's freezing cold, no heat source, nothing. And the only way to start a fire to save your life is your woodern reos... What would you do? Also, this fire would allow you to have some nice fish braai..


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nooby said:


> Rob, got wood? Lol... Tell me something, if 1 day you should be stuck somewhere and it's freezing cold, no heat source, nothing. And the only way to start a fire to save your life is your woodern reos... What would you do? Also, this fire would allow you to have some nice fish braai..


 
Would rather lift the Cyclone cap off and fire up the coil to warm and cook a fish!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Limbo

I might soon be able to post here......

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Limbo said:


> I might soon be able to post here......


Awesome stuff bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome stuff bud


Just waiting for Oupa.


----------



## Yiannaki

Limbo said:


> Just waiting for Oupa.


Keep us posted on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Would rather lift the Cyclone cap off and fire up the coil to warm and cook a fish!


 
spoken like a true reonaut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckers

My first attempt at a coil for my new Reo.
Reads at 1.5 ohms, so should be safe on my 5A batteries.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip! For the first time in months there is no inbound stock from Reosmods...
> 
> Well that's not exactly true... there is a Woodvil in the REO Spa having a makeover and going to someone special... I managed to nail it when it came up for sale!
> 
> View attachment 10170


What kind of wood is that Rob? Looks awesome. Almost like an ostrich leather look.


----------



## Heckers

WOW flavour is amazing and smooth!
I better go down in nicotine strength else i will be in a permanent silver coma from constant vaping!
Now to master the squonk...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> What kind of wood is that Rob? Looks awesome. Almost like an ostrich leather look.


 
It's called Lace Wood!


----------



## TylerD

Heckers said:


> WOW flavour is amazing and smooth!
> I better go down in nicotine strength else i will be in a permanent silver coma from constant vaping!
> Now to master the squonk...


The Reo is a different ball game. I'm actually thinking of going down on my nic strength myself.
Touching on a silver constantly.
Awesome coiling dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> It's called Lace Wood!


Awesome! Looks damn good!


----------



## Heckers

TylerD said:


> The Reo is a different ball game. I'm actually thinking of going down on my nic strength myself.
> Touching on a silver constantly.
> Awesome coiling dude!


 
For sure, i think 3mg or 6mg will be perfect.

Thanks for the compliment, yes it very easy to build a coil on this atty.
And @Al3x gave me a good tutorial on coild building so it was really quick and easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Heckers

Im sitting here with a stupid smile on my face.
This thing is amazing coming from a commercial clearomizer.
Consider my mind officially blown!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> The Reo is a different ball game. I'm actually thinking of going down on my nic strength myself.
> Touching on a silver constantly.
> Awesome coiling dude!


Is there something wrong with me 

I stayed on 18 mg when. I jumped to the reo and it still feels like the perfect nic level.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Heckers said:


> Im sitting here with a stupid smile on my face.
> This thing is amazing coming from a commercial clearomizer.
> Consider my mind officially blown!



So happy for you @Heckers
Love the way you described it!
Top class. Enjoy the REO!


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Is there something wrong with me
> 
> I stayed on 18 mg when. I jumped to the reo and it still feels like the perfect nic level.



Don't worry @Yiannaki , I am with you 
So too is @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Don't worry @Yiannaki , I am with you
> So too is @Andre


 
Good to know im not alone!

We should start an 18mg club

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> Good to know im not alone!
> 
> We should start an 18mg club


I'm getting some 6mg in because I want to vape with lung hits on the Reo.
If I do that on 12mg, I will have to stop my car and sleep a while on the backseat like Jack. 
I started out with 18mg and it was good for the Kanger tanks.
That's also why there were Gunston plain and B&H infinite lights.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jimbo

@Yiannaki 
Thanks mate, I received the BF Magma yesterday and it fits both Reos. Got a simple 1.2 Ohm single coil in and it's producing nice flavor.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jimbo

Fastway couriers also just pulled in and delivered some goodies from VM. Thanks for the SL doors @Oupa I think they look great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Jimbo said:


> @Yiannaki
> Thanks mate, I received the BF Magma yesterday and it fits both Reos. Got a simple 1.2 Ohm single coil in and it's producing nice flavor.


 
Looks great on the black bud!

Loving the drip tip 

Glad it fits and that you're enjoying it


----------



## Jimbo

Just need to adjust the "Squonking" as I think the BF Magma "Squonks" juice easier than the Reomizer 2.0 or it might not drain as well as the Reomizer 2.0, because I find myself ending up with alot of juice in the chamber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Got my reo today. Loving her so far. Vaping on 1.2 ohm micro coil from 28g kanthal on 2mm ID. so far I'm loving this. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

DoC said:


> Got my reo today. Loving her so far. Vaping on 1.2 ohm micro coil from 28g kanthal on 2mm ID. so far I'm loving this.
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


Congrats bud! 

Most welcome to Reoville   

Don't forget to post pics or else the fines master will come for u 

And be sure to give her a name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Say hello to Scarlett  

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## VapeSnow

New Reonaut in the building. Guys meet Hailie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Morne

Black Betty is getting some new Bling!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoC

Morne said:


> Black Betty is getting some new Bling!!
> View attachment 10229


That's going to look sick... 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

My Reo! Also eventually got my Fasttech mail with this driptip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DoC

Already looking to get another reo  

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Im sitting here with a stupid smile on my face.
> This thing is amazing coming from a commercial clearomizer.
> Consider my mind officially blown!


Most welcome to the magic of the Reo, Reonaut. Enjoy. 


DoC said:


> Got my reo today. Loving her so far. Vaping on 1.2 ohm micro coil from 28g kanthal on 2mm ID. so far I'm loving this.
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


A warm welcome to Reoville. Amazing simplicity. Another one is the way to go! Enjoy, Reonaut.


VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 10225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Reonaut in the building. Guys meet Hailie.


Ah, most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the magic of the Reo, Reonaut. Enjoy.
> 
> A warm welcome to Reoville. Amazing simplicity. Another one is the way to go! Enjoy, Reonaut.
> 
> Ah, most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy. Shout if you have any questions.


Only one question... When are we doing another group buy lol 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

DoC said:


> Only one question... When are we doing another group buy lol
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


 
It's that good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Limbo said:


> My Reo! Also eventually got my Fasttech mail with this driptip.


Welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DoC said:


> Only one question... When are we doing another group buy lol
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


Lol, we shall have to twist @Rob Fisher's arm!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Limbo said:


> My Reo! Also eventually got my Fasttech mail with this driptip.


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. That drip tip looks stunning on the Reo.


----------



## Limbo

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. That drip tip looks stunning on the Reo.


And have 2 of them


----------



## Andre

Limbo said:


> And have 2 of them


That is very wise!


----------



## Limbo

Andre said:


> That is very wise!


Didn't even see I took two. 
On a different note, is it supposed to have a gap between the Reo and reomizer?


----------



## Andre

Limbo said:


> Didn't even see I took two.
> On a different note, is it supposed to have a gap between the Reo and reomizer?


Yip, some have those little gaps. Put a o-ring on there - hides the gap very well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

Andre said:


> Yip, some have those little gaps. Put a o-ring on there - hides the gap very well.


Thanks, I just put in one of the bottle of rings in.


----------



## Yiannaki

@Limbo Congratulations on your Reo! She's a beauty  

Welcome to Reoville fellow Reonaut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

My Reo. Got it on wednesday and i cant seem to put it down. Loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Yiannaki

IMMIE said:


> My Reo. Got it on wednesday and i cant seem to put it down. Loving it.


 
Congrats @IMMIE and most welcome to Reoville 

Loving the copper vein, with brass finishes!


----------



## Oupa

Limbo said:


> Thanks, I just put in one of the bottle of rings in.


 
@Limbo there were 2 o-rings in the bag with the Reomizer. The 1mm one you lay over the 510 connector like so:




The 1.5mm one you slip over the bottom collar of your Reomizer like so:




End result:




The o-rings form a great seal and help you position the airhole exactly where you want it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Limbo

Oupa said:


> @Limbo there were 2 o-rings in the bag with the Reomizer. The 1mm one you lay over the 510 connector like so:
> 
> View attachment 10261
> 
> 
> The 1.5mm one you slip over the bottom collar of your Reomizer like so:
> 
> View attachment 10262
> 
> 
> End result:
> 
> View attachment 10263
> 
> 
> The o-rings form a great seal and help you position the airhole exactly where you want it!


Got it sorted, thanks Benji. Great service from you guys. Wished I took some more bottles though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the new Reonauts!
Wishing you plenty of happy flavour filled and throat hitting vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

So while I'm overseas my parcel from @Oupa arrived. 

Thank you very much once again for the fantastic service. 

You sir are a gentleman! 

I saw what you wrote on the package. When I saw the photos, I thought the same thing. 

So tempted to go with that name. 

REO mini. 

My collection us complete!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee

Awesome looks like ironman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> I saw what you wrote on the package. When I saw the photos, I thought the same thing.
> 
> So tempted to go with that name.


 
She looks awesome! Now it's time to share what was written on the parcel!


----------



## MurderDoll

Zegee said:


> Awesome looks like ironman


Spot on. Ha ha 


Rob Fisher said:


> She looks awesome! Now it's time to share what was written on the parcel!


I didn't get a photo of it. 

But he said the combo reminded him of Ironman. 

First thing it thought when I saw it too. 

Don't know if its because I read the parcel before seeing the REO. But it sure does. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> Spot on. Ha ha
> 
> I didn't get a photo of it.
> 
> But he said the combo reminded him of Ironman.
> 
> First thing it thought when I saw it too.
> 
> Don't know if its because I read the parcel before seeing the REO. But it sure does. lol


 
It sure does but you will have to reword it as IronwoMan rather because I'm sure you don't want to.... well you get my drift!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure does but you will have to reword it as IronwoMan rather because I'm sure you don't want to.... well you get my drift!


Ha ha ha ha. 
Well I'm currently sucking on Woody. 

Think a name change is in order. Ha ha!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Stroodlepuff said:


> If you wanna know the contents head on over to the REO mail thread


We are here and waiting @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

There was another one in the packet buuuut I'll leave it for its owner to post

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris

F5 F5 F5


----------



## Marzuq

Stroodlepuff said:


> There was another one in the packet buuuut I'll leave it for its owner to post


awesome stuff. beautiful reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Stroodlepuff said:


> There was another one in the packet buuuut I'll leave it for its owner to post


 

Congratulations!!

Welcome to Reoville!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> There was another one in the packet buuuut I'll leave it for its owner to post


Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please do tell us about it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Andre said:


> Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please do tell us about it.


 
I haven't had a chance to play yet  Too many customers  will let you know soon as I get a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

congrats Stroods, that's a real beauty!!!!  welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Stroodlepuff said:


> I haven't had a chance to play yet  Too many customers  will let you know soon as I get a chance


 

They all must have turned green with envy when they saw you opening that parcel up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My precious's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> There was another one in the packet buuuut I'll leave it for its owner to post


 
Oh goodie-goodie! now you can remove the "rude" T-shirt! Congratulations and looking forward to your Reo comments.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Stroodlepuff said:


> There was another one in the packet buuuut I'll leave it for its owner to post


 

Very nice! hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

absolute beauty!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

is it normal for a reomiser to be this hard to open?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oh yes  thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Congratulations @Stroodlepuff that is one good looking reo!

Welcome to Reoville, Reonaut  Let us know your thoughts when u get a chance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> is it normal for a reomiser to be this hard to open?


 
Congrats on the REO @Stroodlepuff !
Amazing stuff - and lovely pic next to the other mod to show the size difference.

Its better to screw on the Reomizer base onto the Reo WITHOUT the cap. If you screw it onto the REO with the cap on, then the cap gets quite tight. You don't have to srew the cap on that tightly for normal use thereafter. Will show you what I mean at the vape meet if you need...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Congrats on the REO @Stroodlepuff !
> Amazing stuff - and lovely pic next to the other mod to show the size difference.
> 
> Its better to screw on the Reomizer base onto the Reo WITHOUT the cap. If you screw it onto the REO with the cap on, then the cap gets quite tight. You don't have to srew the cap on that tightly for normal use thereafter. Will show you what I mean at the vape meet if you need...


 
Thanks @Silver I eventually got it open  Will keep that in mind - it does get very tight lol building on it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks @Silver I eventually got it open  Will keep that in mind - it does get very tight lol building on it now


 
Maybe its just a bit new and should loosen up over time...
But when you screw on the cap after your build, you don't need to overtighten the cap at all. Just turn until it gets to the end of the thread...

I assume you have gotten the positioning of the Reomizer base correct by using one of the O-rings under the Reomizer base?


----------



## Alex

Stroodlepuff said:


> is it normal for a reomiser to be this hard to open?


 
I find it helpful to use an o-ring underneath the Reomizer. This serves a dual purpose of adjusting the orientation of the airhole position, and secondly, keeping the RM2 base firmly in position when you unscrew the top cap.

Oh and welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

To all the new Reo owners; I've been away for a while to attend to my Shenzhen office and accordingly could not keep up with new Reo mail. My sincere apologies for that . Many congratulations on the best vape purchase you've ever made. Please grab your official Reo badge here and use as you like:




Happy squonking

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> I assume you have gotten the positioning of the Reomizer base correct by using one of the O-rings under the Reomizer base?


 
Now I'm confused :/


----------



## Heckers

Stroodlepuff said:


> Now I'm confused :/


 
There are 2 o-rings. The one is fatter than the other which means the airhole will be in a different position when tightening the reomizer.
There are different way to hold your Reo and you usually want the airhole to point upwards.
I prefer the use my index finger to fire the device ie the airhole must point towards the button. You can also fire with your thumb.

Anyway, i think that is what @Silver meant.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Oupa

You are welcome @Stroodlepuff 

See here for o-ring placements: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/page-46#post-105663

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

thanks for the reos @Oupa :=) 












Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Gizmo said:


> thanks for the reos @Oupa :=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
Awesome colour combo Gizmo, hope you find your Nirvana 2'nd time round with the Reo.


----------



## Gizmo

Gee this thing is chucking. 24G 0 wraps ugly coil :+) 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

9 wraps

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Welcome back to Reoville @Gizmo 
Wishing you many happy vapes this time round!!


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @Gizmo


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## MurderDoll

Gizmo said:


> thanks for the reos @Oupa :=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Do you guys sell the drip tip on the silver RM2? Its nice. 

Would like to get one.


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> thanks for the reos @Oupa :=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


A real pleasure to welcome you back to Reoville. Enjoy. That is an awesome colour combination.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nicely done Stroods! Rock and Roll! Just in time for the REO Meet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome @Gizmo! Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Nicely done Stroods! Rock and Roll! Just in time for the REO Meet!


 
Lol REO Meet  I had to do something lol my Russian has been very mean to me and so has been sent off to the Vape Surgeon @Rowan Francis and he is currently trying to sort out her organs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol REO Meet  I had to do something lol my Russian has been very mean to me and so has been sent off to the Vape Surgeon @Rowan Francis and he is currently trying to sort out her organs


 
Shame that's not very nice... what is wrong with her? Sealed version 2 unit should have been absolutely perfect?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Shame that's not very nice... what is wrong with her? Sealed version 2 unit should have been absolutely perfect?


 
I know  She was very mean to me though  on my Hana it was telling me to check atomiser every 2 / 3 drags and then eventually it just kept saying shorted, Rowan discovered that there is something wrong with the bottom pin, it does not fit right - looks like a machining mistake. so she is in Vape Surgery


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I know  She was very mean to me though  on my Hana it was telling me to check atomiser every 2 / 3 drags and then eventually it just kept saying shorted, Rowan discovered that there is something wrong with the bottom pin, it does not fit right - looks like a machining mistake. so she is in Vape Surgery


 
Not nice when you buy an ORIGINAL that costs and arm and a leg and it gives you kak!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Not nice when you buy an ORIGINAL that costs and arm and a leg and it gives you kak!


 
Yip  Other than that its really awesome though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

congrats @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff i hope you both enjoy them!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Go on @paulph201 post a picture... I know you want to... or you gonna wait till she arrives?


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Go on @paulph201 post a picture... I know you want to... or you gonna wait till she arrives?


 

lol @Rob Fisher i wasnt sure if i must now or later


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> lol @Rob Fisher i wasnt sure if i must now or later


 
Hehehe she is yours now... paid! Your call!


----------



## Paulie

So after lots of Woodvil envy and @Rob Fisher reo family i managed to get the best news yesterday! Rob offered me Cheryl and at first i was thinking ahhh am i dreaming? After lots of excitement and Rob having to send me all the lovely pics and informing me "Just remember she is from the very first batch of Woodvil's ever made so she is an important part of history"

I am proud and privileged to announce that i will be taking ownership of Cheryl at the vapemeet on saturday!
Here is a pic of her and her beauty!!








I would like to thank @Rob Fisher for everything as you sir are a gentleman and have made my week! Also i will be looking forward to meeting you at the vapemeet this saturday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> I would like to thank @Rob Fisher for everything as you sir are a gentleman and have made my week! Also i will be looking forward to meeting you at the vapemeet this saturday!


 
Only a pleasure... you wanted her so bad and I know you will love and care for her! She is in good hands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

paulph201 said:


> So after lots of Woodvil envy and @Rob Fisher reo family i managed to get the best news yesterday! Rob offered me Cheryl and at first i was thinking ahhh am i dreaming? After lots of excitement and Rob having to send me all the lovely pics and informing me "Just remember she is from the very first batch of Woodvil's ever made so she is an important part of history"
> 
> I am proud and privileged to announce that i will be taking ownership of Cheryl at the vapemeet on saturday!
> Here is a pic of her and her beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank @Rob Fisher for everything as you sir are a gentleman and have made my week! Also i will be looking forward to meeting you at the vapemeet this saturday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure... you wanted her so bad and I know you will love and care for her! She is in good hands!


 
yes for sure! she will defiantly be!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Please help, need some info. Is there a big difference with the SL Reos with regards to the build quality/durability? Do you prefer the SL or normal or the normal REO Grand/Mini?


----------



## MurderDoll

paulph201 said:


> So after lots of Woodvil envy and @Rob Fisher reo family i managed to get the best news yesterday! Rob offered me Cheryl and at first i was thinking ahhh am i dreaming? After lots of excitement and Rob having to send me all the lovely pics and informing me "Just remember she is from the very first batch of Woodvil's ever made so she is an important part of history"
> 
> I am proud and privileged to announce that i will be taking ownership of Cheryl at the vapemeet on saturday!
> Here is a pic of her and her beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank @Rob Fisher for everything as you sir are a gentleman and have made my week! Also i will be looking forward to meeting you at the vapemeet this saturday!


Congrats on the beauty! 
You are indeed a very lucky man to be owning a very special piece of history!

May you have many happy vapes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Please help, need some info. Is there a big difference with the SL Reos with regards to the build quality/durability? Do you prefer the SL or normal or the normal REO Grand/Mini?


 
Both are manufactured to the same exacting standard. The SL is lighter obviously but it more just a personal preference thing... I didn't like the look of the SL when it first came out but now I love them and only buy SL's despite the price difference.

Grand or Mini depends on your juice usage... the mini is too small for me and 3ml's of juice is not really an option for me... the 6ml of the grand is perfect!


----------



## johan

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Please help, need some info. Is there a big difference with the SL Reos with regards to the build quality/durability? Do you prefer the SL or normal or the normal REO Grand/Mini?


 
No different in build quality and durability at all, all of them are of exceptional high standard as well as durability. Regarding LP, Grand and mini all revolves around personal taste. If you want to play with other attys as well, go for either LP Grand or LP Mini. The latter takes either 18490 or 18500 batteries whereas the Grand takes an 18650 battery.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for the infor @Rob Fisher! Appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

@paulph201 awesome stuff man!! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

I also got some Vapemail!! Thanks @VapeSnow
She is juiced up and already at home with her little sister

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Morne

Morne said:


> I also got some Vapemail!! Thanks @VapeSnow
> She is juiced up and already at home with her little sister
> View attachment 10445


These two baby's will also be going for a facelift soon..... I complete transformation

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

It wasn't me! :crying:


----------



## DoC

Just received this, this afternoon courtesy of @Robfisher for my wife. Say hello to marylin ... Reo white lp/sl mini.




Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

She looks awesome! Especially with her full bore drip tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> So after lots of Woodvil envy and @Rob Fisher reo family i managed to get the best news yesterday! Rob offered me Cheryl and at first i was thinking ahhh am i dreaming? After lots of excitement and Rob having to send me all the lovely pics and informing me "Just remember she is from the very first batch of Woodvil's ever made so she is an important part of history"
> 
> I am proud and privileged to announce that i will be taking ownership of Cheryl at the vapemeet on saturday!
> Here is a pic of her and her beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank @Rob Fisher for everything as you sir are a gentleman and have made my week! Also i will be looking forward to meeting you at the vapemeet this saturday!


You are indeed privileged to be the owner of that awesome piece of Reo history. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

DoC said:


> Just received this, this afternoon courtesy of @Robfisher for my wife. Say hello to marylin ... Reo white lp/sl mini.
> 
> View attachment 10452
> 
> 
> Sent from my DeLorean


Tell your wife congrats. That is a real stunner. Please report her impressions for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> So after lots of Woodvil envy and @Rob Fisher reo family i managed to get the best news yesterday! Rob offered me Cheryl and at first i was thinking ahhh am i dreaming? After lots of excitement and Rob having to send me all the lovely pics and informing me "Just remember she is from the very first batch of Woodvil's ever made so she is an important part of history"
> 
> I am proud and privileged to announce that i will be taking ownership of Cheryl at the vapemeet on saturday!
> Here is a pic of her and her beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank @Rob Fisher for everything as you sir are a gentleman and have made my week! Also i will be looking forward to meeting you at the vapemeet this saturday!



Congrats @paulph201 - she looks stunning!
Wishing you well. 
You are definitely now the proud owner of the oldest Woodvil in Africa!
A classic elegant lady

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoC

Congrats @paulph201 she is stunning. Enjoy... 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## DoC

Ok so my wife's first impressions.... The size of the mini she loves completely.. Portability etc. I did a similar ribbon setup on hers as on mine but she didn't like the throat hit so went back to normal micro coil. So far she's been loving it. She's been off stinkies for 6 months now and last night was the 1st time I saw her puffing away in bed... Couldn't get enough of the reo... Thanx again to Rob Fisher for allowing me to have her. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoC said:


> Thanx again to Rob Fisher for allowing me to have her.


 
Only a pleasure! Glad she is being well looked after and appreciated!


----------



## Paulie

Received at the meet with a big smile! This woodvil is very light and im loving the fire button!

Thanks again @Rob Fisher 

I can see why these are a hit!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Super @paulph201 
Was good to finally meet you at the Vape Meet.

Just so everyone knows, that Woodvil (with the rounded squonk hole) is one of the first batch of Woodvils made. So you have the oldest Woodvil in SA - probably in Africa.

I was astounded at how comfortable it is in the hand and at how light it was - when I had the honour of holding it this weekend. Really amazing.

Enjoy it @paulph201

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Super @paulph201
> Was good to finally meet you at the Vape Meet.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, that Woodvil (with the rounded squonk hole) is one of the first batch of Woodvils made. So you have the oldest Woodvil in SA - probably in Africa.
> 
> I was astounded at how comfortable it is in the hand and at how light it was - when I had the honour of holding it this weekend. Really amazing.
> 
> Enjoy it @paulph201


 

Thanks silver! i enjoyed our conversation and look forward to plenty more! btw what juice did you have in your reo it was tasty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

paulph201 said:


> Thanks silver! i enjoyed our conversation and look forward to plenty more! btw what juice did you have in your reo it was tasty?


 
LOL @paulph201 - which REO are you referring to?
I had the following:
- HHV Dragons Fire (tobacco) in the REO with the Black door
- 5P Bowdens Mate in the REO with the Blue door
- A mix of VM Choc Mint and VM Coffee concentrate in the REO Mini

I can't remember which one you tried...


----------



## johan

Many congratulations on owning a part of history as well as an awesome device @paulph201!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> LOL @paulph201 - which REO are you referring to?
> I had the following:
> - HHV Dragons Fire (tobacco) in the REO with the Black door
> - 5P Bowdens Mate in the REO with the Blue door
> - A mix of VM Choc Mint and VM Coffee concentrate in the REO Mini
> 
> I can't remember which one you tried...


 

Hmmm i think it was the 5p lol as i have tried the others. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> Many congratulations on owning a part of history as well as an awesome device @paulph201!


 

Thanks @johan and it was great talking and laughing alot with you! You are one fun guy to hang out with lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @johan and it was great talking and laughing alot with you! You are one fun guy to hang out with lol


 
Likewise Paul! I don't doubt for 1 second that you will be a great partner if we decide to go and do some "goose hunting" together

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> Likewise Paul! I don't doubt for 1 second that you will be a great partner if we decide to go and do some "goose hunting" together


lol 4 sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

i should have spent the bucks and got on a flight to the jhb meet. seems like cpt missed out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Congrats on the new wood @paulph201  

It makes an excellent addition to an already awesome family of reos!

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats on the new wood @paulph201
> 
> It makes an excellent addition to an already awesome family of reos!
> 
> Happy vaping!


 

Thanks @Yiannaki it was good meeting you and also was cool seeing we have the same minis lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki it was good meeting you and also was cool seeing we have the same minis lol


 
Was good to meet you too bud!
Agreed! I think we had to two most masculine looking reos out there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Angie

My Reo is home safe and sound

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Angie said:


> My Reo is home safe and sound
> 
> View attachment 10807


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, and do tell us about it.


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Angie! Welcome to Reoville. Looking forward to your Reo comments after you've squeezed and thanked @peterokzn in kindness  . Here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Angie congratulations on your reo!  and welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut 

Two things: 

A) Know that you carry a piece of history now. It's the first Reo @Rob Fisher owns and the one which started his reo craze 

B) You might think your reo was formerly know as Erica. However, if you do a little digging, you'll find out that Erica was once Eric. So your reo has had a sex change 

I'm assuming it might go back to being a man once you give it a name.

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Angie

I am still welcoming the REO home.


----------



## Angie

@ johan vape mail packaging inbound

Ps just love the awesome badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to Reoville @Angie 
Congrats and wishing you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Angie said:


> My Reo is home safe and sound
> 
> View attachment 10807


 

awesome another reonaut.. the community is jst getting bigger.
congrats @Angie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

Angie said:


> @ johan vape mail packaging inbound
> 
> Ps just love the awesome badge.


Welcome Angie. Nice to see more ladies and KZNers using Reo's 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

I want my Reo!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

zadiac said:


> I want my Reo!!


I know the feeling! 

What's the expected eta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

Spot the upgrade  just love my Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Angie said:


> Spot the upgrade  just love my Reo.
> 
> View attachment 10933


New battery?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Yiannaki said:


> I know the feeling!
> 
> What's the expected eta?


 
I have no idea!! That's what's eating me alive. Can't seem to find any update on that 

Maybe @Oupa will give me an answer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Angie said:


> Spot the upgrade  just love my Reo.
> 
> View attachment 10933


 vtc4 or 5?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angie

@Cape vaping supplies vtc4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Square bottle


----------



## annemarievdh

I'm so exited !! I just cant hide it !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Just because you asked @johan 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Now I can award you with an Official Reo Badge Annemarie, welcome to Reoville and we all look out for your Reo comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Now I can award you with an Official Reo Badge Annemarie, welcome to Reoville and we all look out for your Reo comments.
> 
> View attachment 11019


 
I am so honored !! Thank you and this little thingy rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat

annemarievdh said:


> Just because you asked @johan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


Yay for you!!! Finally 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

whoop whoop lady!!!!!!!!!!!!! sooooo stoked for you!!!!! welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

This squanking thing is something to get used to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

annemarievdh said:


> This squanking thing is something to get used to


 
don't worry, you get used to it quite quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

No feedback on ETA for the Reos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

zadiac said:


> No feedback on ETA for the Reos


 
Aawwww sorry, hope it will be here soon


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Just because you asked @johan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


Am so stoked you finally made it to Reoville. Most welcome. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Am so stoked you finally made it to Reoville. Most welcome. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Shout if you have any questions.



Thank you, and I will be asking questions. Allot of questions!! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## annemarievdh

Haha and I'm in trouble. Jaco just came home, so exited I show him my new Reo

And

He is disappointed in me spending so much  

But... Wait till I get him to take a toot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Congrats @annemarievdh  and most welcome to Reoville! 

It's about time you joined us, you spend more time in the Reoville section than any of us  

I hope it brings you countless hours of vaping joy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Morne

Congrats @annemarievdh enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Haha and I'm in trouble. Jaco just came home, so exited I show him my new Reo
> 
> And
> 
> He is disappointed in me spending so much
> 
> But... Wait till I get him to take a toot


Lol, nothing new in Reo households!


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Lol, nothing new in Reo households!


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Just because you asked @johan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3



Wow @annemarievdh !
Im off the forum for a day and i come back to this
What a great surprise. Congrats! Big time
Wishing you all the best with the Reo
Many happy vapes!!!

I that high voltage Tesla in there?
Looks so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Wow @annemarievdh !
> Im off the forum for a day and i come back to this
> What a great surprise. Congrats! Big time
> Wishing you all the best with the Reo
> Many happy vapes!!!
> 
> I that high voltage Tesla in there?
> Looks so cool



Ag thank you Silver, I'm loving this little thingy. But I'm hearing it from Jaco. And he refuses to take a toot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Ag thank you Silver, I'm loving this little thingy. But I'm hearing it from Jaco. And he refuses to take a toot



Glad you liking it
I think long after the cost has been forgotten the Reo will still be giving you an amazing vape!
Tell Jaco that the Reo lasts. Its not just a few week thing 

Enjoy it! And you deserve it hugely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Glad you liking it
> I think long after the cost has been forgotten the Reo will still be giving you an amazing vape!
> Tell Jaco that the Reo lasts. Its not just a few week thing
> 
> Enjoy it! And you deserve it hugely!



Haha that is exactly my argument, IT WILL LAST.


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Haha that is exactly my argument, IT WILL LAST.



And not just last, but when set up properly it will give you an amazing reliable and convenient vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

CVS send it with a 0,6 ohm coil so it has a lekker warm vape that kicks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, hard core!
Is that the Tesla juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Wow, hard core!
> Is that the Tesla juice?



Sorry its a 0,6 coil, fixed it now. Blond moment. Jip its Tesla

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

annemarievdh said:


> Sorry its a 0,6 coil, fixed it now. Blond moment. Jip its Tesla


 
That's how I roll, 0.45Ω - 0.65Ω is my goal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

annemarievdh said:


> CVS send it with a 0,6 ohm coil so it has a lekker warm vape that kicks


that coil in there is a thumper of note !

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Cape vaping supplies said:


> that coil in there is a thumper of note !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Jip it is !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I want my Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Unnamed as of now. Need to give it a think. 

Standard profile REO mini.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Angie

Someone is getting boob job 

Hope all goes well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Angie

She made it, she is saying choof me!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome. Gold contacts operational? Notice a big difference?


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angie

yup, upgrade kit installed.....Erica (as named for now) was awesome before, but after the added bling --> whoop whoop..there it is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar

annemarievdh said:


> Just because you asked @johan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
congrats @annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> congrats @annemarievdh


 
Ag thank you so very much @shabbar.


----------



## shabbar

annemarievdh said:


> Ag thank you so very much @shabbar.


 
cant believe i missed that , been busy at work not much on the forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

shabbar said:


> cant believe i missed that , been busy at work not much on the forums



Just goes to show... Don't neglect the forum, work can wait

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom

Bam! Reo mail incoming... first coil 0.8 ohm. Now getting the squonk right

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Bam! Reo mail incoming... first coil 0.8 ohm. Now getting the squonk right


 
Awesome @Tom! How is the vape? Now all you need is a new Avatar and you are all set!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tom said:


> View attachment 11230
> 
> 
> View attachment 11231
> 
> 
> Bam! Reo mail incoming... first coil 0.8 ohm. Now getting the squonk right


Nice one @Tom enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

getting too many dry hits....squonking does not transport juice....is there a trick?


----------



## shabbar

Too much wick . Also see that it does not block the hole on the deck


----------



## Tom

shabbar said:


> Too much wick . Also see that it does not block the hole on the deck


ah....let me open up the juice hole then


----------



## shabbar

You usually need to squonk every 4 toots


----------



## Tom

hmm...hole open, nothing coming to the top, have to say that I have just a little juice in the bottle, for testing. But I guess that one can finish a bottle? Or is there always some left?


----------



## shabbar

You can shorten the tail ends as well


----------



## shabbar

Fill the bottle up !!! Lol


----------



## TylerD

Check if the silicone tube is cut in a V at the bottom of the bottle.
It might be pushing against the bottom of the bottle. Is it hard to compress the bottle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Such good tips around here


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> View attachment 11230
> 
> 
> View attachment 11231
> 
> 
> Bam! Reo mail incoming... first coil 0.8 ohm. Now getting the squonk right


Most welcome to Reoville. If you take off the drip tip and look inside whilst squonking, you should see the juice come up and saturate the wick. If not, check if you have not over tightened the bottle or the tube inside the bottle is not sucked to the bottom of the bottle.
Please remember to register on the ECF thread : http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html?highlight=reo+roll+call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. If you take off the drip tip and look inside whilst squonking, you should see the juice come up and saturate the wick. If not, check if you have not over tightened the bottle or the tube inside the bottle is not sucked to the bottom of the bottle.
> Please remember to register on the ECF thread : http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html?highlight=reo roll call


i think it was the bottle too tight...although it was not, if u know what i mean  anyway, unscrewed and put it very loosely and seems to work now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> View attachment 11230
> 
> 
> View attachment 11231
> 
> 
> Bam! Reo mail incoming... first coil 0.8 ohm. Now getting the squonk right


 
Congratulations Tom! I still don't know why I haven't met you at the last JHB vape meet? Looking forward to your Reo comments, once you've sorted the squonking, ... and for fun here is your badge.


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> i think it was the bottle too tight...although it was not, if u know what i mean  anyway, unscrewed and put it very loosely and seems to work now


Should be well screwed in. Usually it is just ¼ turn too tight and one can feel it on the bottle - it feels hard and unwieldy when pressed. Could also be the o-ring in the bottle is not seated properly or is damaged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> Congratulations Tom! I still don't know why I haven't met you at the last JHB vape meet? Looking forward to your Reo comments, once you've sorted the squonking, ... and for fun here is your badge.
> 
> View attachment 11235


thank u! and we did meet there... i was the one accidentally calling you oom johan instead of ohm johan


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @Tom! How is the vape? Now all you need is a new Avatar and you are all set!


<<<< just for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> thank u! and we did meet there... i was the one accidentally calling you oom johan instead of ohm johan


 
Geez! I'm getting close to my expiry date  it seems! Ok now I recognize you on your avatar behind the cloud. The only excuse I can think of now is that I get so used to young girls saying "NEE OOM" to me, and then I forget about them .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> Geez! I'm getting close to my expiry date  it seems! Ok now I recognize you on your avatar behind the cloud. The only excuse I can think of now is that I get so used to young girls saying "NEE OOM" to me, and then I forget about them .


<<<< also for Ohm (!) Johan then

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

so... will test it for a few weeks and if I like the Reo Grand as much as everyone else here I would buy a Mini as well. Then I am actually complete (see signature).... I would have my travel devices, my home devices, a good dripper. What else would I need?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Tom - congrats on the Reo !
Never thought I would see the day.
Am thoroughly impressed.

Hope you got the squonking sorted out. The tips that Andre and TylerD gave are what I would also have thought.
I cut the little rubber tube at a slight angle on all my Reos so they don't get caught at the bottom sucking against the bottom of the bottle.

Also, when you squonk, you must press the bottle and then hold it pressed for a few seconds to let the juice get absorbed properly by the wick. That way the wick will be nice and saturated.

Hope its going well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Whoop whoop..... Check it out!!!
Thanks @TylerD 
Now just to get @JakesSA to do his magic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Never thought I would see the day.


 
Its your fault ?! U knew that I would if you let me try ALL of your Reo's, didn't u?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Its your fault ?! U knew that I would if you let me try ALL of your Reo's, didn't u?


 
Indeed I did @Tom 
And I made sure I had a good enough variety of juices loaded to get you interested.
I love it when a plan comes together....
Ha ha ha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Morne said:


> Whoop whoop..... Check it out!!!
> Thanks @TylerD
> Now just to get @JakesSA to do his magic
> View attachment 11239
> View attachment 11240


That was a bargain of note...and I missed out! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the new Avatar @Tom! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Does anyone have any news as to when the group order Reos will arrive?


----------



## Yiannaki

zadiac said:


> Does anyone have any news as to when the group order Reos will arrive?


 
I would say your best would be to contact VM directly or post in their pre order thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If I had to take a wild guess I would say that the stock may arrive by Friday... so it's likely that deliveries will start to happen on Tuesday or Wednesday... but that is a wild guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks. I'll ask Oupa.


----------



## huffnpuff

Well, here it is. My first. Been vaping it as ADV since I got it on Friday and I'm really impressed. Very comfortable in hand and really punches out big warm flavour from the start. The mod is a LP conversion with initial SL slots milled in the back (ie Look for Murderdolls posts on this). Got some ideas I want to try, so It's going to be fun completing this project mod.

Just realized I'm going to need another while I'm finishing this one off...maybe a mini (hint, hint, anyone?)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RIEFY

huffnpuff said:


> Well, here it is. My first. Been vaping it as ADV since I got it on Friday and I'm really impressed. Very comfortable in hand and really punches out big warm flavour from the start. The mod is a LP conversion with initial SL slots milled in the back (ie Look for Murderdolls posts on this). Got some ideas I want to try, so It's going to be fun completing this project mod.
> 
> Just realized I'm going to need another while I'm finishing this one off...maybe a mini (hint, hint, anyone?)
> 
> View attachment 11250


congrats dude you are now part of the legacy of that specific reo. it has changed many hands 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yiannaki

huffnpuff said:


> Well, here it is. My first. Been vaping it as ADV since I got it on Friday and I'm really impressed. Very comfortable in hand and really punches out big warm flavour from the start. The mod is a LP conversion with initial SL slots milled in the back (ie Look for Murderdolls posts on this). Got some ideas I want to try, so It's going to be fun completing this project mod.
> 
> Just realized I'm going to need another while I'm finishing this one off...maybe a mini (hint, hint, anyone?)
> 
> View attachment 11250



Congrats on your first reo bud!

Most welcome to Reoville, Reonaut 

I sense a reo addiction brewing here seeing as you already have your eye on a mini  ps if the reo bug bites, there's no cure. Not that one needs one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> Well, here it is. My first. Been vaping it as ADV since I got it on Friday and I'm really impressed. Very comfortable in hand and really punches out big warm flavour from the start. The mod is a LP conversion with initial SL slots milled in the back (ie Look for Murderdolls posts on this). Got some ideas I want to try, so It's going to be fun completing this project mod.
> 
> Just realized I'm going to need another while I'm finishing this one off...maybe a mini (hint, hint, anyone?)
> 
> View attachment 11250


 
Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Your badge should be issued soonest.


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @huffnpuff and we look forward to your Reo journey with us. Here is your badge:


----------



## Alex

Congrats on your awesome Reo @huffnpuff


----------



## Silver

huffnpuff said:


> Well, here it is. My first. Been vaping it as ADV since I got it on Friday and I'm really impressed. Very comfortable in hand and really punches out big warm flavour from the start. The mod is a LP conversion with initial SL slots milled in the back (ie Look for Murderdolls posts on this). Got some ideas I want to try, so It's going to be fun completing this project mod.
> 
> Just realized I'm going to need another while I'm finishing this one off...maybe a mini (hint, hint, anyone?)
> 
> View attachment 11250



Congrats on your Reo @huffnpuff 
Wishing you many, many happy vapes!


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the reonaut family @huffnpuff


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

Finally Brooklyn has arrived! And surprise surprise another Tumbled SL/LP Grand came at the same time!









Happy Days! We have a few REO's around the place again! Now to coil them up and give it horns!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally Brooklyn has arrived! And surprise surprise another Tumbled SL/LP Grand came at the same time!
> 
> View attachment 11464
> View attachment 11465
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11466
> 
> 
> Happy Days! We have a few REO's around the place again! Now to coil them up and give it horns!


Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Oh my but they are beautiful Rob! Congrats and hope they give you many happy cool ice and coconut pleasures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I thought I was loosing my mind when two arrived because I couldn't remember ordering two. So I checked with Rob at REOmods to let him know he sent me an extra one in error... but it turns out it was a *gift from him personally!* OMW I am speechless... he is a special man and he produces a special product! 

Here are my current three girls. Avril in front and Brooklyn back right... now I have to find a real special girl to name my gift REO after.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Metal Liz

wow Rob that's awesome!!!! congrats, it's definitely very well deserved

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought I was loosing my mind when two arrived because I couldn't remember ordering two. So I checked with Rob at REOmods to let him know he sent me an extra one in error... but it turns out it was a *gift from him personally!* OMW I am speechless... he is a special man and he produces a special product!
> 
> Here are my current three girls. Avril in front and Brooklyn back right... now I have to find a real special girl to name my gift REO after.
> View attachment 11467


 
Awesome. More than deserved, Reo ambassador extraordinaire!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought I was loosing my mind when two arrived because I couldn't remember ordering two. So I checked with Rob at REOmods to let him know he sent me an extra one in error... but it turns out it was a *gift from him personally!* OMW I am speechless... he is a special man and he produces a special product!
> 
> Here are my current three girls. Avril in front and Brooklyn back right... now I have to find a real special girl to name my gift REO after.
> View attachment 11467


Wow congrats man! They very nice! Well deserved!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Unboxing of Brooklyn and my surprise present from Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Unboxing of Brooklyn and my surprise present from Rob!



nice one rob

i like the wallpaper on the pc

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Those are absolute stunners @Rob Fisher ! 

Congrats and definitely well deserved


----------



## shabbar

Yiannaki said:


> Those are absolute stunners @Rob Fisher !
> 
> Congrats and definitely well deserved



The wallpaper or reos lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

shabbar said:


> The wallpaper or reos lol


Take your pick


----------



## johan

Well deserved Rob, had to wait till after 17H00 before I could get on line again due to my bad dsl connection courtesy of Helkom. Enjoy and looking forward to "see" the new namesake.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

haha, nice one uncle Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Super stuff @Rob Fisher 

I think the green one looks really good - at least on the photos it does. Stunning. 
Loved the video - so cool - 
And the surprise gift is awesome! You definitely deserve it.

Wishing you all the best with your growing Reo clan Rob !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne

Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher


----------



## Alex

Wow Rob, cool gear 

‎‎‎


----------



## kevkev

That Emerald Green S/L is a beaut. Lekke lekke!


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> Finally Brooklyn has arrived! And surprise surprise another Tumbled SL/LP Grand came at the same time!
> 
> View attachment 11464
> View attachment 11465
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11466
> 
> 
> Happy Days! We have a few REO's around the place again! Now to coil them up and give it horns!


 
congrats. another 2 stunners to your collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Off to the bush today. Calling all Reo owners to assist in dishing out Reo badges while I'm away. The pics should start flooding in as of today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Off to the bush today. Calling all Reo owners to assist in dishing out Reo badges while I'm away. The pics should start flooding in as of today.


Enjoy! 

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Off to the bush today. Calling all Reo owners to assist in dishing out Reo badges while I'm away. The pics should start flooding in as of today.


 
Have a great time in the bush @johan, it's my favourite place to spend time with family.


----------



## johan

Thanks will do.

via Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Thanks and yes, nothing like the bush.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Off to the bush today. Calling all Reo owners to assist in dishing out Reo badges while I'm away. The pics should start flooding in as of today.


 
Shall do. Of the pre-orders only one new Reonaut (@zadiac), but have just seen that 11 Reos of the additional stock have already been spoken for - so might see more new Reonauts from there.

Enjoy the bush, please remember to email me that précis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks @Andre, will email the abstract when back.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> Off to the bush today. Calling all Reo owners to assist in dishing out Reo badges while I'm away. The pics should start flooding in as of today.


Enjoy it !


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the bush @johan!
Take a photo of Os in front of the animals for us


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Off to the bush today. Calling all Reo owners to assist in dishing out Reo badges while I'm away. The pics should start flooding in as of today.


 
ill be collection my 2nd reo today so expecting a double badge @johan 
i may just award the badge myself


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> ill be collection my 2nd reo today so expecting a double badge @johan
> i may just award the badge myself


Awesome, looking forward to meet the new Reo. You may have as many badges as you can use.


----------



## capetocuba

Ok my new white LP/SL with Atomic on top. Need to build coil and decide what juice to christen HIM with. His name is Shark. As in Great White Shark! 
Thank you @Oupa you are a legend ... and so is Shark!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## capetocuba

OK swinging at 0.44 ohms! Lekker by die see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

congrats @capetocuba . what a beauty...


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> congrats @capetocuba . what a beauty...


Thanks mate, built in a rush before I went out. Will build a better ugly coil later


----------



## Silver

The great white is a beaut !
Enjoy the weekend and vape up a storm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

ok so heres my reo mail for today.
just a sneak preview. will be posting pics of her dressed up and giving her name this eve.





she was bought with a name in mind but now i am not so sure

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> ok so heres my reo mail for today.
> just a sneak preview. will be posting pics of her dressed up and giving her name this eve.
> View attachment 11692
> View attachment 11693
> View attachment 11694
> 
> 
> she was bought with a name in mind but now i am not so sure


Awesome bud! Build her quick and vape!!!


----------



## RIEFY

nice julle twee

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq

capetocuba said:


> Awesome bud! Build her quick and vape!!!


unfortunately her atomic is at home and batteries too. got all new goodies for her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Marzuq 
That is beautiful. Really stunning combination
Wishing you all the best!

Can't really tell from viewing the pics on my phone if it's a mini or a grand?
Either way, looks super

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Oh wow @Marzuq
> That is beautiful. Really stunning combination
> Wishing you all the best!
> 
> Can't really tell from viewing the pics on my phone if it's a mini or a grand?
> Either way, looks super


 

@Silver its a mini.. thanks for the kind words. really excited to start vaping on her. the atomic will be attached to her till @Rob Fisher group buy lands


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> @Silver its a mini.. thanks for the kind words. really excited to start vaping on her. the atomic will be attached to her till @Rob Fisher group buy lands



Ok cool. Really cute and good looking mini

Did you get a Rm2 for her?


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Ok cool. Really cute and good looking mini
> 
> Did you get a Rm2 for her?


 
no didnt get a rm2. i bought an atomic for Anna but then then decided to keep the rm2 on her and keep the atomic for the new Mini. but not i have a cyclone come for the new mini and the atomic will be for Anna and then have a spare rm2 i can use when necessary.


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> ok so heres my reo mail for today.
> just a sneak preview. will be posting pics of her dressed up and giving her name this eve.
> View attachment 11692
> View attachment 11693
> View attachment 11694
> 
> 
> she was bought with a name in mind but now i am not so sure


The blue and white looks awesome. Congrats. Now you have 2 minis to enjoy - double the pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> The blue and white looks awesome. Congrats. Now you have 2 minis to enjoy - double the pleasure!


thanks. yeah really cant wait to get home and do a dual coil build for her. a good start to the weekend. can only get better from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

capetocuba said:


> Ok my new white LP/SL with Atomic on top. Need to build coil and decide what juice to christen HIM with. His name is Shark. As in Great White Shark!
> Thank you @Oupa you are a legend ... and so is Shark!
> 
> View attachment 11682


 
heres you badge mate..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> ok so heres my reo mail for today.
> just a sneak preview. will be posting pics of her dressed up and giving her name this eve.
> View attachment 11692
> View attachment 11693
> View attachment 11694
> 
> 
> she was bought with a name in mind but now i am not so sure


 

and as promised i am going to double badge myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> and as promised i am going to double badge myself
> View attachment 11696
> View attachment 11696


Are you getting special treatment from yourself? This is my second one too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Marzuq said:


> ok so heres my reo mail for today.
> just a sneak preview. will be posting pics of her dressed up and giving her name this eve.
> View attachment 11692
> View attachment 11693
> View attachment 11694
> 
> 
> she was bought with a name in mind but now i am not so sure


 
Stunning Reo bro, I love the white door.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

capetocuba said:


> Ok my new white LP/SL with Atomic on top. Need to build coil and decide what juice to christen HIM with. His name is Shark. As in Great White Shark!
> Thank you @Oupa you are a legend ... and so is Shark!
> 
> View attachment 11682


 
Awesome in white  conrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

capetocuba said:


> Are you getting special treatment from yourself? This is my second one too


would you like another?
say the word and ill hook you up.


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> would you like another?
> say the word and ill hook you up.


Haha its cool mate. It's Friday afternoon and my cranky sense of humour just gets more warped


----------



## Marzuq

capetocuba said:


> Haha its cool mate. It's Friday afternoon and my cranky sense of humour just gets more warped


\have another bro. being the first to collect your reo from the per-order. me thinks you deserve it


----------



## Marzuq

Everyone say hello to Vexie 










Side note : the atomic screwed in smoothly. No forcing or tightness at all. *I shud jst add that last sentence to reading this forum as a non vaper myself *

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kevkev

WOW @capetocuba and @Marzuq beautiful REO's you guys got there. Gongrats guys! I cannot wait for mine now. 
Enjoy them!


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Got my Reo LP SL with a RM2 and RM5 today thanks to @Oupa. Bats charged, now to setup coil, then vape till the sun come up

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

imtiaaz.ganief said:


> Got my Reo LP SL with a RM2 and RM5 today thanks to @Oupa. Bats charged, now to setup coil, then vape till the sun come up
> View attachment 11719
> View attachment 11720



Wish you well with your Reo @imtiaaz.ganief !
Enjoy


----------



## Marzuq

Black wrinkle looks mad. That rm5 too. Enjoy it bud!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

imtiaaz.ganief said:


> Got my Reo LP SL with a RM2 and RM5 today thanks to @Oupa. Bats charged, now to setup coil, then vape till the sun come up
> View attachment 11719
> View attachment 11720



Here's your badge 





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice one, that shark.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @imtiaaz.ganief

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Thanks. I missed my reo after selling my SP. And just couldn't wait to collect my LP.


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats on your new Reo's guys!!!


----------



## Oupa

A closer look at Tigra, my stunning new Lacewood Woodvil REO! @Rob Fisher you know just how to pick them girls!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq

Oupa said:


> A closer look at Tigra, my stunning new Lacewood Woodvil REO! @Rob Fisher you know just how to pick them girls!
> 
> View attachment 11727
> 
> View attachment 11728



That's stunning. Congrats on the woodvil

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Oupa said:


> A closer look at Tigra, my stunning new Lacewood Woodvil REO! @Rob Fisher you know just how to pick them girls!
> 
> View attachment 11727
> 
> View attachment 11728









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Oupa said:


> A closer look at Tigra, my stunning new Lacewood Woodvil REO! @Rob Fisher you know just how to pick them girls!
> 
> View attachment 11727
> 
> View attachment 11728


 
Wow congrats man! She is a real beauty!!


----------



## Andre

imtiaaz.ganief said:


> Got my Reo LP SL with a RM2 and RM5 today thanks to @Oupa. Bats charged, now to setup coil, then vape till the sun come up
> View attachment 11719
> View attachment 11720


Congrats. Enjoy. That is a beauty.
Ok, think I have it figured. You are also @IMMIE on the forum? And are on the Reo Roll Call under that name.
Suggest you decide on which name to use on this forum and ask an administrator to delete the other profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> A closer look at Tigra, my stunning new Lacewood Woodvil REO! @Rob Fisher you know just how to pick them girls!
> 
> View attachment 11727
> 
> View attachment 11728


Stunning!


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Shit wat did i do.


----------



## Riaz

imtiaaz.ganief said:


> Shit wat did i do.


What happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Andre say i have 2 profiles. But i dont know how that could happen


----------



## Riaz

I'm using tapatalk now so I'm kinda limited to check. One of the other mods will check it out soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Hope i didin catch on k@k


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

Changed my display name on tapatalk. Hopefully that was the prob.


----------



## Alex

imtiaaz.ganief said:


> Changed my display name on tapatalk. Hopefully that was the prob.


 
I had a look at the two accounts, what I have done is merge the @IMMIE account into your current one.

Henceforth you shall be called @imtiaaz.ganief.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for spotting that @Andre - and for the merge @Alex

EDIT - my message got truncated

@imtiaaz.ganief , what I wanted to point out is that one of the forum rules is that members stick to one account.
Check out the following:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigs-sa-forum-posting-rules.5319/

Don't worry, from now on you can stick to your imtiaaz.ganief login.


----------



## imtiaaz.ganief

But i did not creat another 1


----------



## Andre

imtiaaz.ganief said:


> But i did not creat another 1


However it happened, it has been sorted. So, not to worry all is good and we shall not blame you - Tapatalk can get the blame. How are you enjoying the Reo is of much more importance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Been a bit under the radar for the last few day's and I see there's lots of new Reos around  

Congrats to all the happy owners!!

@imtiaaz.ganief - that black wrinkle with and rm5 is a beauty!

@Oupa - glad to have you back in Reoville and what a grand return it is with Tigra  Simply gorgeous. 

@Marzuq - congrats on your second reo bud  I simply love that metallic blue! Enjoy Vexie 

@capetocuba That is one awesome great white you have! The sl with white is a real stunner mate  hope she brings you loads of vaping happiness

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Seems i forgot to congratulate one of the new reo owners 

@ConradS Congratultions on your first reo bud! and most welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

this should be an exciting week. alot more reo deliveries coming and expect this thread to be filled with new reo mail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev

Thanks a lot to @Oupa for the beautiful REO mail. Here is my second REO a little Mini  

I shall name her in the appropriate thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Yiannaki

kevkev said:


> Thanks a lot to @Oupa for the beautiful REO mail. Here is my second REO a little Mini
> 
> I shall name her in the appropriate thread.


 
Awesome reo mail @kevkev !  

Loving the kawasaki green door!

Its interesting to see that many of these new reos are not ordered with an RM2 , it seems the ability to use other attys has resulted in the rm2 becoming less popular.


----------



## kevkev

The green is indeed gorgeous, I love the RM2. It is my most used atty on the Grand. Just got an Atomic from @JakesSA to use on the Grand, then the RM2 goes onto the mini. 

The mini is so tiny, it gets lost in my hand lol

EDIT:
Thanks @Yiannaki where is my manners

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Thanks a lot to @Oupa for the beautiful REO mail. Here is my second REO a little Mini
> 
> I shall name her in the appropriate thread.


She is a stunner, congrats. And she has a wardrobe already - flirting with a green dress today. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats on the mini Reo @kevkev, she's a winner for sure. So compact and yet just as powerful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely Mini @kevkev 
All the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

Hugh now finally has a baby brother. Need to think of a name.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## PeterHarris

I am back in Reoville.

Thanks oupa.

A bag? Also known as a cat-trap, ill get to that later.






A box wif my names on it....ooh so personal. The excitement is building in me...this box was meant for me...realy for me 





Ah yes. Some new juices to try VM4 and the famous menthol ICE! 





Ah. The Entire contents. Note the cyclone with driptip has been waiting for this moment for a week.





And here she is in all her glory.
When I ordered her I thought it would be a brighter metalic red, instead this is a very deep darkish red with glitter in it... I LOVE IT!





Oh yea... and of course. ...the cat-trap






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## kevkev

Reonat said:


> Hugh now finally has a baby brother. Need to think of a name.
> View attachment 11827
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Very very nice, I like the White!


----------



## kevkev

PeterHarris said:


> I am back in Reoville.
> 
> Thanks oupa.
> 
> A bag? Also known as a cat-trap, ill get to that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A box wif my names on it....ooh so personal. The excitement is building in me...this box was meant for me...realy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Some new juices to try VM4 and the famous menthol ICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. The Entire contents. Note the cyclone with driptip has been waiting for this moment for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is in all her glory.
> When I ordered her I thought it would be a brighter metalic red, instead this is a very deep darkish red with glitter in it... I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea... and of course. ...the cat-trap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Mooi REO Mr. Harris. Welcome back!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

kevkev said:


> Very very nice, I like the White!


Was supposed to be white but I was one of those "late sleepers" and snatched up a spare tumbled.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Awesome mail @Reonat and @PeterHarris, what a cool way to start the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Reonat said:


> Hugh now finally has a baby brother. Need to think of a name.
> View attachment 11827
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Splendid little brother - cradle snatching! Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us how you enjoy the Mini vs the Grand.


----------



## PeterHarris

holy MOTHER! i forgot the kick that this gives - silver in 3....2.....1......WHA-HO-WHEeeeeeeeee!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Reonat said:


> Was supposed to be white but I was one of those "late sleepers" and snatched up a spare tumbled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
I converted my mini to the raw tumbled look, and I love it.


----------



## kevkev

Reonat said:


> Was supposed to be white but I was one of those "late sleepers" and snatched up a spare tumbled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
Ooh wow, looks white in the pic. Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

kevkev said:


> Thanks a lot to @Oupa for the beautiful REO mail. Here is my second REO a little Mini
> 
> I shall name her in the appropriate thread.



Congrats @kevekev.looks beautiful 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Man! This gets me all jealous.... One day me too will have Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

kevkev said:


> The green is indeed gorgeous, I love the RM2. It is my most used atty on the Grand. Just got an Atomic from @JakesSA to use on the Grand, then the RM2 goes onto the mini.
> 
> The mini is so tiny, it gets lost in my hand lol
> 
> EDIT:
> Thanks @Yiannaki where is my manners


 
The portability of the mini is definitely a win as well as a pleasure to carry around!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

PeterHarris said:


> I am back in Reoville.
> 
> Thanks oupa.
> 
> A bag? Also known as a cat-trap, ill get to that later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A box wif my names on it....ooh so personal. The excitement is building in me...this box was meant for me...realy for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Some new juices to try VM4 and the famous menthol ICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. The Entire contents. Note the cyclone with driptip has been waiting for this moment for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is in all her glory.
> When I ordered her I thought it would be a brighter metalic red, instead this is a very deep darkish red with glitter in it... I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea... and of course. ...the cat-trap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


So great to welcome you back. Congrats. Enjoy. That last pic had me in stitches - such creativity will surely prevent any nappy rashes! Here is your badge back:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Reonat said:


> Hugh now finally has a baby brother. Need to think of a name.
> View attachment 11827
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
That is a winner @Reonat   

Congrats!! and enjoy Hugh Mini (placeholder name)


----------



## Silver

Lovely addition @Reonat!
Enjoy the Mini
Looks wonderful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Welcome back to Reoville @PeterHarris  

It looks awesome with your cyclone on there! Congrats mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Super vapemail post @PeterHarris !!
I loved the chirps and the humour.

A big welcome back to Reoville !
You got me worried a while back with that Nautilus mini. So much so that I had to get one 

And your setup looks so good with the Cyclone and the red drip tip. 
That metallic red is really nice - my mom has a metallic red door and it looks very classy.

All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

Andre said:


> Splendid little brother - cradle snatching! Congrats. Enjoy and do tell us how you enjoy the Mini vs the Grand.


Such a girlie thing to say but the Mini is soooo cute

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Received these beauties yesterday. Thank you so much @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## kevkev

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Received these beauties yesterday. Thank you so much @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 11897


Those are awesome. Gongrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Received these beauties yesterday. Thank you so much @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 11897


Congrats bud  those look super awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Received these beauties yesterday. Thank you so much @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 11897



Congrats @Imthiaz Khan. They beauties. Enjoy it buddy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Received these beauties yesterday. Thank you so much @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 11897


 
Sick as bosums bro

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks All! Really happy and enjoying them

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Received these beauties yesterday. Thank you so much @Oupa!
> 
> View attachment 11897


The twins in blue. Awesome. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

Very happy with the Reo Mini colour scheme. It looks awesome! Sorry, the pictures are a bit dark.
Thanks @Oupa.
Pity I bought another button, I think it looks better with the standard button.




Next to my Reo Grand

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## PeterHarris

Heckers said:


> Very happy with the Reo Mini colour scheme. It looks awesome! Sorry, the pictures are a bit dark.
> Thanks @Oupa.
> Pity I bought another button, I think it looks better with the standard button.
> View attachment 11924
> View attachment 11925
> 
> 
> Next to my Reo Grand
> View attachment 11926
> View attachment 11927


that looks very nice, i would try and get a button that matches the door;s colour - that would be sick!


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Very happy with the Reo Mini colour scheme. It looks awesome! Sorry, the pictures are a bit dark.
> Thanks @Oupa.
> Pity I bought another button, I think it looks better with the standard button.
> View attachment 11924
> View attachment 11925
> 
> 
> Next to my Reo Grand
> View attachment 11926
> View attachment 11927


That is a stunning Mini, congrats. With the silver atty on top, the button will look more "co-ordinated" (if that is the word). But, yes, on the black the standard button sort of disappears on the background. Enjoy.


----------



## Heckers

Oh and @Oupa, i saw a little container that has something that looks like grease in it and a small piece of tubing. What is this for?


----------



## PeterHarris

Heckers said:


> Oh and @Oupa, i saw a little container that has something that looks like grease in it and a small piece of tubing. What is this for?


this is noalax - when you see ur reo doesnt deliver that puch anymore, just put some of that on the contacts.

im not sure if the contacts should be filed or not, i know the old sliver ones needed to be filed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> this is noalax - when you see ur reo doesnt deliver that puch anymore, just put some of that on the contacts.
> 
> im not sure if the contacts should be filed or not, i know the old sliver ones needed to be filed


 
From my understanding based on what @Andre told me, the gold contacts don't need to be filed, only cleaned

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Oh and @Oupa, i saw a little container that has something that looks like grease in it and a small piece of tubing. What is this for?


That grease is Noalox, which you can apply a tiny bit to your firing pin to prevent sparkling. Do NOT file the firing pin as you will damage the gold coating - clean it with an eraser or any contact cleaner. You can also put a bit on the top of your battery. I have never used it on the gold contacts, probably only needed if you go very, very low in resistance, but it could do no damage to apply.
The small piece of tubing is for really thin juices, you insert it at the bottom of the juice tube - nobody uses it nowadays.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alex

PeterHarris said:


> this is noalax - when you see ur reo doesnt deliver that puch anymore, just put some of that on the contacts.
> 
> im not sure if the contacts should be filed or not, i know the old sliver ones needed to be filed


 
The noalax is a dielectric grease which perfoms a similar function to shielding gas used when mig or tig welding, to prevent contaminants from interfering in the arc. Don't file the contacts, just use a tiny coating on the contacts to prevent oxidation building up on the battery terminal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq

Heckers said:


> Very happy with the Reo Mini colour scheme. It looks awesome! Sorry, the pictures are a bit dark.
> Thanks @Oupa.
> Pity I bought another button, I think it looks better with the standard button.
> View attachment 11924
> View attachment 11925
> 
> 
> Next to my Reo Grand
> View attachment 11926
> View attachment 11927


 
wow!! i like the color combos. that white is stunning too. enjoy them


----------



## johan

Heckers said:


> Very happy with the Reo Mini colour scheme. It looks awesome! Sorry, the pictures are a bit dark.
> Thanks @Oupa.
> Pity I bought another button, I think it looks better with the standard button.
> View attachment 11924
> View attachment 11925
> 
> 
> Next to my Reo Grand
> View attachment 11926
> View attachment 11927


 
Awesome Heckers! Many vape pleasures, and here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> A closer look at Tigra, my stunning new Lacewood Woodvil REO! @Rob Fisher you know just how to pick them girls!



@Oupa she is an absolute beauty!


----------



## Rob Fisher

To all the new Reonauts and to the additional REO's to the family a big congrats! I go away for a week and all hell breaks loose! I hope @Andre is keeping count and adding everyone to the world register!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Got this beauty today. Will name her in the appropriate thread.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> Got this beauty today. Will name her in the appropriate thread.



Is this your 1'st one or 10'th one? Can't keep up with who is/are already in Reoville . If this is your first here's your badge, if not here's another badge:




Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Got this beauty today. Will name her in the appropriate thread.



At last. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Remember, to keep that Silver Vein from going all black, you need to apply a clear lacquer spray as soon as possible. Am sure your badge will be issued shortly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> Is this your 1'st one or 10'th one? Can't keep up with who is/are already in Reoville . If this is your first here's your badge, if not here's another badge:
> 
> View attachment 11980
> 
> 
> Happy vaping!


 


Andre said:


> At last. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Remember, to keep that Silver Vein from going all black, you need to apply a clear lacquer spray as soon as possible. Am sure your badge will be issued shortly.


 
@johan - Thanks for the badge. Glad to be in Reoville. This is my first.

@Andre - Thanks for the tip. I will do that asap. She will get a makeover soon, but not now as I just replaced all 4 tyres on my mercedes and that took a nice bite out of me pocket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Aaaand, I can't use my Reo! 

The feeding hole at the bottom of the atty I want to use on it is blocked and can't get the screw loose to unblock it!!


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> Aaaand, I can't use my Reo!
> 
> The feeding hole at the bottom of the atty I want to use on it is blocked and can't get the screw loose to unblock it!!


 
How is it blocked, do you have a compressor handy, you could try blowing it out.


----------



## zadiac

No I don't bro. I blocked it because it leaked juice into my mech when I was still using it. On the zenith I can remove the block easily, but the positive screw at the bottom of the atomic is too tight and I can't get it loose....sigh 
I sent a pm to Jaco for some advise. Will wait for him to respond. Until then, Selene is just sitting there looking beautiful and begging me to take her....lol
Unfortunately, the zenith and the plume veil looks too bulky on Selene, so don't wanna use them. Have to use the atomic. I'm so sad right now.


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> No I don't bro. I blocked it because it leaked juice into my mech when I was still using it. On the zenith I can remove the block easily, but the positive screw at the bottom of the atomic is too tight and I can't get it loose....sigh


 
I think Jaco may have drilled it straight through the entire length of the pin, have you tried removing the positive screw to push something down it.


----------



## zadiac

Didn't think of that. Will try that. Hold on...

Edit: You sir, are a genius!! Thanks for that tip. Lucky it was drilled right through!! Now the other thing, the Reo didn't come with the o ring that sits under the atty.


----------



## Alex

If I recall, that positive pin is pushed out. And it's not adjustable. I know I did mine at Jaco's place on the milling machine by pushing the positive pin out first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats @PeterHarris, @Heckers, @zadiac. Hope you get issue sorted out @zadiac and vaping on Selene ASAP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

*OH....MY....GOD!!!*

I just vaped on Selene and I'm IN LOVE!! I was always wondering what everyone is so on about the Reo and now I know.
I have a dual coil in the atomic at .39 ohm and she kicks ass!!
The squonking works perfectly. Already have the right squeeze of the bottle sorted out. Selene will be my driving and at work vape. She's awesome!! Thanks @Alex for convincing me to get her!! I owe you...lol

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> *OH....MY....GOD!!!*
> 
> I just vaped on Selene and I'm IN LOVE!! I was always wondering what everyone is so on about the Reo and now I know.
> I have a dual coil in the atomic at .39 ohm and she kicks ass!!
> The squonking works perfectly. Already have the right squeeze of the bottle sorted out. Selene will be my driving and at work vape. She's awesome!! Thanks @Alex for convincing me to get her!! I owe you...lol


Great guns, glad you like her! About that o-ring under the atty - many do not use that at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> *OH....MY....GOD!!!*
> 
> I just vaped on Selene and I'm IN LOVE!! I was always wondering what everyone is so on about the Reo and now I know.
> I have a dual coil in the atomic at .39 ohm and she kicks ass!!
> The squonking works perfectly. Already have the right squeeze of the bottle sorted out. Selene will be my driving and at work vape. She's awesome!! Thanks @Alex for convincing me to get her!! I owe you...lol


 
I take it that you cleared the blockage on the atomic then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Andre said:


> Great guns, glad you like her! About that o-ring under the atty - many do not use that at all.





Alex said:


> I take it that you cleared the blockage on the atomic then?



@Andre - Yes, Alex told me, but I found one that fits and using it just as a precaution. Don't want leakage. Haven't seen any yet. So, I'm all good 

@Alex - Yes sir, as per our conversation on the phone earlier...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some REO Mail from Vapour Mountain!

A couple of spare doors to play REO dress up!



And then the one I was really waiting for... and that's the NEW Lily! Grand SL/LP!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## yuganp

Got a new REO SL/LP mini and a new door for the reo grand. Still need to get used to the smaller size but it makes it a lot lighter to carry in the pocket when going out.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, to all the new Reonauts, welcome and hope you love your new vaping machines

@zadiac, glad you got sorted

@Rob Fisher , the white REO looks fabulous

@yuganp congrats on the mini. You are right. So much more pocketable. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

yuganp said:


> Got a new REO SL/LP mini and a new door for the reo grand. Still need to get used to the smaller size but it makes it a lot lighter to carry in the pocket when going out.
> 
> View attachment 12004



congrats bro. they looks great. and im sure you will adjust in no time.


----------



## Yiannaki

@zadiac congratulations on your first reo   and More importantly, welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut! Im glad that the wait is finally over for you  Enjoy it.

@Rob Fisher Lilly the Grand Reo is super gorgeous! I love her whole look. It rocks 

@yuganp Great choice on the mini. Congrats bud

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan

yuganp said:


> Got a new REO SL/LP mini and a new door for the reo grand. Still need to get used to the smaller size but it makes it a lot lighter to carry in the pocket when going out.
> 
> View attachment 12004



Oh! Beautiful


----------



## Andre

yuganp said:


> Got a new REO SL/LP mini and a new door for the reo grand. Still need to get used to the smaller size but it makes it a lot lighter to carry in the pocket when going out.
> 
> View attachment 12004


Congrats. A great looking pair. Enjoy.


----------



## Heckers

Well this is not cool.
There is a HUGE gap between my reomizer and the 510 connector.
It unusable as the o-ring doesnt even come close to making a seal.


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Well this is not cool.
> There is a HUGE gap between my reomizer and the 510 connector.
> It unusable as the o-ring doesnt even come close to making a seal.
> 
> View attachment 12019


That does not look right. Just check, the newer LP Reomizers have an adjustable 510 at the bottom - maybe it needs to be turned in?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am having the same issue with new Lily! Some of my atties fit OK but some don't... it would seem that the tolerances are a lot tighter... I was all ready to test a dual coil cyclops on Lily but it wouldn't screw in all the way! Will pay her some attention a bit later!


----------



## Heckers

There is also a bit sticking out the bottom of the reomizer.


----------



## Heckers

Andre said:


> That does not look right. Just check, the newer LP Reomizers have an adjustable 510 at the bottom - maybe it needs to be turned in?



I have already turned the 510, i turned it so much the white plastic seal around it is starting to bend a bit.
The problem is with the Reomizer, i tried my other Reomizer and it turns all the way down, but it is not a low profile Reomizer


----------



## Alex

Heckers said:


> There is also a bit sticking out the bottom of the reomizer.
> 
> View attachment 12020



The amount protruding seems normal, @Rob is correct about the tolerances being very tight on the new Reo's. This is obviously something that needs to be looked at from the manufacturers side. The only remedy is to use a bottoming tap, which you most likely do not have access to though. Damn..


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> I have already turned the 510, i turned it so much the white plastic seal around it is starting to bend a bit.
> The problem is with the Reomizer, i tried my other Reomizer and it turns all the way down, but it is not a low profile Reomizer


Yip, the tolerance on the threading of the Reos seems to be tighter nowadays. Maybe you will have to return it to @Oupa to see if he has a RM2 that fits or fix the problem otherwise. I know some have used force to turn it in without ill effect, but that could be risky. Or a bottoming tap as @Alex said - know @TylerD ordered some?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

If all else fails, you can send them to Benoni, and either myself or perhaps @JakesSA can easily correct this problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

Its very disappointing to spend almost R3000 and then still have to fix the device before you can use it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

Oh no! I will definitely send you another Reomizer to see if that helps. Will send it off today... so sorry for this!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Its very disappointing to spend almost R3000 and then still have to fix the device before you can use it.


I totally agree. Unacceptable. Suggest you contact @Oupa. Am sure both he and Reosmods will be eager to put it right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

Has anyone got some pics of the adjustable centre screw assembly in a disassembled state?


----------



## Alex

JakesSA said:


> Has anyone got some pics of the adjustable centre screw assembly in a disassembled state?



Are you referring to the rm2? @JakesSA ?


----------



## JakesSA

No sorry I mean Reo side, if I understand it correctly it now has an adjustable centre pin?


----------



## Alex

JakesSA said:


> No sorry I mean Reo side, if I understand it correctly it now has an adjustable centre pin?



No it's not adjustable, the two parts of the positive pin screw together, with the copper spring sandwiched in between.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

To be absolutely sure you have a REO that looks right and works right, we can send you a LP REO Mini Black anodized along with the Reomizer 2 that you can use, if the Reomizer we are sending does not fit right on your LP/SL REO Black anodized either. It's not a SL though, but you can use it until we can get you a replacement REO with the next REOSmods stock order if need be...

If the Reomizer fits right, you can just send the REO back with standard post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## JakesSA

Alex said:


> No it's not adjustable, the two parts of the positive pin screw together, with the copper spring sandwiched in between.



Ah yes sorry I misread one of the posts.


----------



## Heckers

Oupa said:


> Oh no! I will definitely send you another Reomizer to see if that helps. Will send it off today... so sorry for this!





Oupa said:


> To be absolutely sure you have a REO that looks right and works right, we can send you a LP REO Mini Black anodized along with the Reomizer 2 that you can use, if the Reomizer we are sending does not fit right on your LP/SL REO Black anodized either. It's not a SL though, but you can use it until we can get you a replacement REO with the next REOSmods stock order if need be...
> 
> If the Reomizer fits right, you can just send the REO back with standard post.



Thanks @Oupa, im pretty sure its the Reomizer though, my old Reomizer screws down all the way and would sit nice and flush except that it is not a LP Reomizer. Would it not be possible to just try them as the courier delivers and then send one back with the courier?
I appreciate the help.


----------



## Alex

Oupa said:


> To be absolutely sure you have a REO that looks right and works right, we can send you a LP REO Mini Black anodized along with the Reomizer 2 that you can use, if the Reomizer we are sending does not fit right on your LP/SL REO Black anodized either. It's not a SL though, but you can use it until we can get you a replacement REO with the next REOSmods stock order if need be...
> 
> If the Reomizer fits right, you can just send the REO back with standard post.



@Oupa, I have a strong suspicion that many of the new Reo's are going to have this same problem with the threading in the 510 connection. Either the RM2 will fit fine, but other atty's will not, or vice versa.


----------



## Andre

Oupa said:


> To be absolutely sure you have a REO that looks right and works right, we can send you a LP REO Mini Black anodized along with the Reomizer 2 that you can use, if the Reomizer we are sending does not fit right on your LP/SL REO Black anodized either. It's not a SL though, but you can use it until we can get you a replacement REO with the next REOSmods stock order if need be...
> 
> If the Reomizer fits right, you can just send the REO back with standard post.


Now, that is Reo Service at its best. Thank you, Sir.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Welcome to Reoville guys!

Sorry to hear about this guys but im sure with the great help of our Reo masters here and @Oupa you will be up and running soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapington

REO Grand LP ordered

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oupa said:


> To be absolutely sure you have a REO that looks right and works right, we can send you a LP REO Mini Black anodized along with the Reomizer 2 that you can use, if the Reomizer we are sending does not fit right on your LP/SL REO Black anodized either. It's not a SL though, but you can use it until we can get you a replacement REO with the next REOSmods stock order if need be...
> 
> If the Reomizer fits right, you can just send the REO back with standard post.



You are a class act @Oupa!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

a HUGE congrats to all the new Reo owners - they are all gorgeous


----------



## Rob Fisher

Heckers said:


> Its very disappointing to spend almost R3000 and then still have to fix the device before you can use it.



No argument there @Heckers! If you are in the Highway area and want to test a Cyclone or Cyclops in the mean time you are welcome to pop in and borrow one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> REO Grand LP ordered


Congrats. A great addition to your already impressive line up. Looking forward to seeing the Reo in our Reo Mail thread.
Did you order direct from Reosmods? If so, hope you have choses the expensive delivery option. The other option takes ages and ages to get here.
Would you mind if I register your Reo household on the ECF thread in due time?


----------



## Riaz

Oupa said:


> To be absolutely sure you have a REO that looks right and works right, we can send you a LP REO Mini Black anodized along with the Reomizer 2 that you can use, if the Reomizer we are sending does not fit right on your LP/SL REO Black anodized either. It's not a SL though, but you can use it until we can get you a replacement REO with the next REOSmods stock order if need be...
> 
> If the Reomizer fits right, you can just send the REO back with standard post.


now that is what you call customer service!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington

Andre said:


> Congrats. A great addition to your already impressive line up. Looking forward to seeing the Reo in our Reo Mail thread.
> Did you order direct from Reosmods? If so, hope you have choses the expensive delivery option. The other option takes ages and ages to get here.
> Would you mind if I register your Reo household on the ECF thread in due time?



Hi Andre, Sure! Ordered from Vapour Mountain so should be here soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Oupa said:


> To be absolutely sure you have a REO that looks right and works right, we can send you a LP REO Mini Black anodized along with the Reomizer 2 that you can use, if the Reomizer we are sending does not fit right on your LP/SL REO Black anodized either. It's not a SL though, but you can use it until we can get you a replacement REO with the next REOSmods stock order if need be...
> 
> If the Reomizer fits right, you can just send the REO back with standard post.




great service @Oupa. very consistent....


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> Hi Andre, Sure! Ordered from Vapour Mountain so should be here soon!


Awesome, thanks. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Heckers

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument there @Heckers! If you are in the Highway area and want to test a Cyclone or Cyclops in the mean time you are welcome to pop in and borrow one.



Thanks for the offer @Rob Fisher , luckily i still have my other Reo and the Reomizer fits perfectly on the new mini...it just looks a bit odd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

I just want to give a BIG thank you to @Oupa from Vapour Mountain who is going out of his way to help me.
Amazing service.

We have come to the conclusion that it might be the threading on the Reomizer, i took a closer after Oupa mentioned it and it does seem like the new Reomizer has a little less thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SuMi

Reo Grand LP with SL door, Aluminium Tumbled.

Thanks to @Oupa for the reo mail and for the great service when aramex decided to be a bit poopy, received it yesterday and loving every second. Also thanks to @Alex for getting me addicted to his Reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @SuMi! What an awesome LP Reo Grand, many happy vapes. here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SuMi

Thanks @johan !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

SuMi said:


> Reo Grand LP with SL door, Aluminium Tumbled.
> 
> Thanks to @Oupa for the reo mail and for the great service when aramex decided to be a bit poopy, received it yesterday and loving every second. Also thanks to @Alex for getting me addicted to his Reo


That is a stunner, and in my favourite colour mind you. Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about. Another one to add to the ECF roll call. Thanks for spreading the Reo Magic @Alex.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

@Andre
Please can you add Dave Britz to the REO Household. 

He isn't on the forums.


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> @Andre
> Please can you add Dave Britz to the REO Household.
> 
> He isn't on the forums.



Super @MurderDoll - 
Please ask Dave Britz to sign up on the forum and show us some pics of his Reo!


----------



## MurderDoll

Sure thing! Will ask him to register.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington

He is registered. His name is Dave lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> He is registered. His name is Dave lol


Thanks. Most congrats @Dave. If you have a little bit of spare time, please show us your Reo here.
And just to make sure we are all talking about the same person. Is this the "Dave" we are referring to:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapington

Thats him lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

Well thats a lot better!
Thanks @Oupa , the new Reomizer fits perfectly!




Now i can finally post a pic of the complete device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Heckers said:


> Well thats a lot better!
> Thanks @Oupa , the new Reomizer fits perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 12145
> 
> 
> Now i can finally post a pic of the complete device.
> View attachment 12147


That was fast - glad you are sorted. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## Paulie

Heckers said:


> Well thats a lot better!
> Thanks @Oupa , the new Reomizer fits perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 12145
> 
> 
> Now i can finally post a pic of the complete device.
> View attachment 12147


 

Great looking reo! hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Really nice colour combo! Now to wick her up and give her a name!


----------



## Heckers

Rob Fisher said:


> Really nice colour combo! Now to wick her up and give her a name!


 
Im really happy with the colour combo! It looks awesome!
Will build a coil tonight when i get home.
Im not really into the naming thing though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Glad you got sorted @Heckers 
Wishing you lots of happy vapes!


----------



## Vapington

So after Aramex buggered me around I finally got my Reo Mail!

My new Hammertone Grand LP with RM2 and aluminium button :

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> So after Aramex buggered me around I finally got my Reo Mail!
> 
> My new Hammertone Grand LP with RM2 and aluminium button :
> View attachment 12214


Congrats. A stunner. Just yesterday read on the Reosmods ECF forum that they reckon the Hammertone is the most durable finish on the Reo. 
Most welcome to Reoville, Your badge should be awarded shortly. Enjoy and please tell us about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Vapington! - many happy vapes and looking forward to your Reo comments. Here's your badge:


----------



## Vapington

Thank you Andre. First build in it was dreadful - too much resistance lol. Now I have a 0.9 Ω single coil in there thats working quite nicely. Just need to drill out the RM2 for more airflow so only downside so far besides my useless initial build is the tight draw on Reomizer. Hammertone finish is actually really cool and glad you say its pretty durable haha


----------



## Marzuq

Vapington said:


> So after Aramex buggered me around I finally got my Reo Mail!
> 
> My new Hammertone Grand LP with RM2 and aluminium button :
> View attachment 12214


what a beauty. congrats and welcome to reoville.
dont forget to update the thread list of reoville residents


----------



## Paulie

Vapington said:


> So after Aramex buggered me around I finally got my Reo Mail!
> 
> My new Hammertone Grand LP with RM2 and aluminium button :
> View attachment 12214


 

Welcome to reoville and i hope you have many happy vapes on your Reo!


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> Thank you Andre. First build in it was dreadful - too much resistance lol. Now I have a 0.9 Ω single coil in there thats working quite nicely. Just need to drill out the RM2 for more airflow so only downside so far besides my useless initial build is the tight draw on Reomizer. Hammertone finish is actually really cool and glad you say its pretty durable haha


Yip, many drill out the air hole. You can actually just use a small round file or similar to do it. Basically brass.


----------



## shabbar

congrats and welcome to reoville reonaut , enjoy her


----------



## Yiannaki

Vapington said:


> So after Aramex buggered me around I finally got my Reo Mail!
> 
> My new Hammertone Grand LP with RM2 and aluminium button :
> View attachment 12214


 
Wow! That is a stunner you have there 

Congrats @Vapington and welcome to reoville, reonaut 

Enjoy it!


----------



## Vapington

Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Nothing like Vapemail arriving at work before you do... 

Got a Brass SL door for the Skinwalker ( The shape shifting semi-SL now-LP Grand ) and my new tumbled Mini with brass bits.

No paint on these babies. Liking the "au naturel" spartan look of these. Just need to patina of the new stuff to catch up a bit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

huffnpuff said:


> Nothing like Vapemail arriving at work before you do...
> 
> Got a Brass SL door for the Skinwalker ( The shape shifting semi-SL now-LP Grand ) and my new tumbled Mini with brass bits.
> 
> No paint on these babies. Liking the "au naturel" spartan look of these. Just need to patina of the new stuff to catch up a bit


 
They look good! Congratulations and many happy vapes. I see your name is not yet on the list at: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/list-of-reoville-residents.4470/page-5#post-122292. Here is your badge:

​


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> Nothing like Vapemail arriving at work before you do...
> 
> Got a Brass SL door for the Skinwalker ( The shape shifting semi-SL now-LP Grand ) and my new tumbled Mini with brass bits.
> 
> No paint on these babies. Liking the "au naturel" spartan look of these. Just need to patina of the new stuff to catch up a bit


That new Mini looks great with the brass accents. Congrats. Enjoy.


----------



## Yiannaki

@huffnpuff congrats on the new Mini


----------



## Marzuq

huffnpuff said:


> Nothing like Vapemail arriving at work before you do...
> 
> Got a Brass SL door for the Skinwalker ( The shape shifting semi-SL now-LP Grand ) and my new tumbled Mini with brass bits.
> 
> No paint on these babies. Liking the "au naturel" spartan look of these. Just need to patina of the new stuff to catch up a bit


 
looks awesome 
colors blend nicely


----------



## Matt

I got my parcel today.
Black wringle reo
Reomizer 2
Atomic
Plum veil
Some Rayon and japanese organic cotton
Now lets find out what the hype is about.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looking forward to the report back @Matt! I just love the first report back of a new REO owner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Matt 
Enjoy!


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning @Matt!! Congrat!!


----------



## Marzuq

Matt said:


> I got my parcel today.
> Black wringle reo
> Reomizer 2
> Atomic
> Plum veil
> Some Rayon and japanese organic cotton
> Now lets find out what the hype is about.


congrats mate. looks good. enjoy the new gear


----------



## Yiannaki

Matt said:


> I got my parcel today.
> Black wringle reo
> Reomizer 2
> Atomic
> Plum veil
> Some Rayon and japanese organic cotton
> Now lets find out what the hype is about.



Congrats @Matt 

Reos Rock 

Don't forget to tell us about it


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> I got my parcel today.
> Black wringle reo
> Reomizer 2
> Atomic
> Plum veil
> Some Rayon and japanese organic cotton
> Now lets find out what the hype is about.


Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy.


----------



## johan

Matt said:


> I got my parcel today.
> Black wringle reo
> Reomizer 2
> Atomic
> Plum veil
> Some Rayon and japanese organic cotton
> Now lets find out what the hype is about.



Many Congratulations on an awesome Reo Matt. Looking forward to your Reo comments. Here's your badge:




Happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

So finally after the long agonising wait called the weekend my REO arrived all thanks to @Oupa .... Brilliant service received.



Can't wait to get home and set it up. Already got my wife to charge the batteries so long.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riddle said:


> So finally after the long agonising wait called the weekend my REO arrived all thanks to @Oupa .... Brilliant service received.



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Riddle said:


> So finally after the long agonising wait called the weekend my REO arrived all thanks to @Oupa .... Brilliant service received.
> View attachment 12732
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get home and set it up. Already got my wife to charge the batteries so long.


A stunner of a Reo, Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Yay! Congrats and welcome to Reoville @Riddle! Wishing you lots of happy squonking!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> So finally after the long agonising wait called the weekend my REO arrived all thanks to @Oupa .... Brilliant service received.
> View attachment 12732
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get home and set it up. Already got my wife to charge the batteries so long.



congrats. the best kind of mail is reo mail....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Thanks guys. Trying to get off early from work today so I can get vaping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

@Riddle CONGRATULATIONS - many happy vapes on your "Black-is-Beautiful" Reo and looking forward to your comments. Here's your badge:


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats @Riddle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome to all the new Reonauts - I'm looking forward to your experiences

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lee

Reporting for duty, sir @Andre !
Roe Grand (copper vein) & RM3

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie

Lee said:


> View attachment 13314
> Reporting for duty, sir @Andre !
> Roe Grand (copper vein) & RM3


ella ella congrats man and welcome to the Reo family!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome. So the one on the order from @Oupa is the second one? Wow! Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, and please give us your impressions as you go along. @johan should be along shortly with your badge, if he is not too braaid to do so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Lee 
Great stuff!
Hows the vape?


----------



## Silver

Riddle said:


> So finally after the long agonising wait called the weekend my REO arrived all thanks to @Oupa .... Brilliant service received.
> View attachment 12732
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get home and set it up. Already got my wife to charge the batteries so long.



Belated Congrats @Riddle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee

paulph201 said:


> ella ella congrats man and welcome to the Reo family!!


Thanks @paulph201


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> Awesome. So the one on the order from @Oupa is the second one? Wow! Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, and please give us your impressions as you go along. @johan should be along shortly with your badge, if he is not too braaid to do so.


Thank you @Andre .... 2nd, 3rd.... do reonauts ever keep count?


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> @Riddle CONGRATULATIONS - many happy vapes on your "Black-is-Beautiful" Reo and looking forward to your comments. Here's your badge:
> View attachment 12740
> ​


Hi Johan
Do Englishmen qualify for a badge because I never got one of those and I've had a REO for months


----------



## Lee

Silver said:


> Congrats @Lee
> Great stuff!
> Hows the vape?


Thanks @Silver . I'm enjoying the rm3 much more then the rm2! I'm very anxious to try the cyclones!
The way most people rave about them here on the forum, should be some great vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Thank you @Andre .... 2nd, 3rd.... do reonauts ever keep count?


Lol, some do - over here.http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/list-of-reoville-residents.4470/


----------



## johan

Lee said:


> View attachment 13314
> Reporting for duty, sir @Andre !
> Roe Grand (copper vein) & RM3



Awesome!!!! I just love the drip tip and its the 1'st time I see a RM3. Many happy vapes and looking forward to your Reo comments. Here's your badge to do with whatever you like:


----------



## Lee

Tha


johan said:


> Awesome!!!! I just love the drip tip and its the 1'st time I see a RM3. Many happy vapes and looking forward to your Reo comments. Here's your badge to do with whatever you like:
> 
> View attachment 13315


Thank you, kind sir.....


----------



## annemarievdh

Lee said:


> View attachment 13314
> Reporting for duty, sir @Andre !
> Roe Grand (copper vein) & RM3


Congrats!! Looks stunning


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Hi Johan
> Do Englishmen qualify for a badge because I never got one of those and I've had a REO for months



My sincere apologies, I thought I did give you one already. I've got a valid excuse as I am half Irish and you're a Brit  but in Reoville that doesn't count. I'll first apologize and then your badge will follow -I'll "sommer" give you 2 (only because I'm braaied as @Andre assume rightly) - hows that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Lee said:


> Tha
> 
> Thank you, kind sir.....



Thank you for the thanks, but please don't call me "sir" - that's reserved for the British aristocracy 

PS. you can make up for the "sir" slip-up by posting a pic of the RM3 deck, I'm very curious to see the deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> My sincere apologies, I thought I did give you one already. I've got a valid excuse as I am half Irish and you're a Brit  but in Reoville that doesn't count. I'll first apologize and then your badge will follow -I'll "sommer" give you 2 (only because I'm braaied as @Andre assume rightly) - hows that?
> 
> View attachment 13316
> 
> 
> View attachment 13317
> 
> 
> View attachment 13317


Thanks Johan,last time an Engelsman got two gold medals at the same time he must have stolen them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee

johan said:


> Thank you for the thanks, but please don't call me "sir" - that's reserved for the British aristocracy
> 
> PS. you can make up for the "sir" slip-up by posting a pic of the RM3 deck, I'm very curious to see the deck.


I hope this will do........& apologies for sounding british!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lee

annemarievdh said:


> Congrats!! Looks stunning
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


Thank you @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Thanks Johan,last time an Engelsman got two gold medals at the same time he must have stolen them



Enjoy and again my apologies for the oversight. Just out of interest, when did you receive your Reo (I might've been away when you posted)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Lee said:


> View attachment 13318
> 
> I hope this will do........& apologies for sounding british!



All in good humor "O'l Chap"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

johan said:


> All in good humor "O'l Chap"


Bloody marvelous

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Enjoy and again my apologies for the oversight. Just out of interest, when did you receive your Reo (I might've been away when you posted)?


Johan it was around April this Year and I possibly didn't follow the protocols,no apologies necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Johan it was around April this Year and I possibly didn't follow the protocols,no apologies necessary.



Then you're a true Brit to con me like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Then you're a true Brit to con me like this


Well if England play Bafana at football I support England,but if England play the Bokke I support the Bokke,I can't truly be English can I

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> View attachment 13318
> 
> I hope this will do........& apologies for sounding british!


Great coiling. A lot more wicking material that I am used to - no leaking or blocking of the juice holes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats @Lee,

SygkharytYrya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> Great coiling. A lot more wicking material that I am used to - no leaking or blocking of the juice holes?


Thanks @Andre .....admittedly a little too much cotton. But as long as the feed hole is open, no leaking whatsoever!
I do have to remove the cotton from the hole, every few hours, though. But its a great vape on my Lime/Menthol juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Thanks @Andre .....admittedly a little too much cotton. But as long as the feed hole is open, no leaking whatsoever!
> I do have to remove the cotton from the hole, every few hours, though. But its a great vape on my Lime/Menthol juice.


Thanks. Ah, another Menthol/Lime vaper....I have just recently discovered this combo and just love it. Do you make your own?


----------



## Lee

Alex said:


> Congrats @Lee,
> 
> SygkharytYrya


Efxaristo Aleco!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome @Lee! Congrats and many happy vapes!


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> Thanks. Ah, another Menthol/Lime vaper....I have just recently discovered this combo and just love it. Do you make your own?


Yes I do. I was making @Rob Fisher 's Tropical Ice. But I ran out of coconut concentrate, so i found some of the lime lying around! I must say, its even better than drinking lime cordial! 

I think my mix is a little too simple though..... would like a better recipe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @Lee! Congrats and many happy vapes!


Thanks @Rob Fisher


----------



## Lee

Lee said:


> Yes I do. I was making @Rob Fisher 's Tropical Ice. But I ran out of coconut concentrate, so i found some of the lime lying around! I must say, its even better than drinking lime cordial!
> 
> I think my mix is a little too simple though..... would like a better recipe!


Hint hint @Andre


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Hint hint @Andre


Hah, I hope to still experiment some. But I think menthol and lime together are very forgiving. Here is the recipe for my first try: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> Hah, I hope to still experiment some. But I think menthol and lime together are very forgiving. Here is the recipe for my first try: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285


Thanks... I'll give it a try. The mandarin sounds interesting, could be what I'm missing.


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Thanks... I'll give it a try. The mandarin sounds interesting, could be what I'm missing.


Lol, the mandarin I put in on a whim. The mint I think just takes a bit off the edge of the menthol, a very slight sweetness.


----------



## Lee

Andre said:


> Lol, the mandarin I put in on a whim. The mint I think just takes a bit off the edge of the menthol, a very slight sweetness.


It never occurred to me that the mint would be sweet! Off to do some online shopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Well if England play Bafana at football I support England,but if England play the Bokke I support the Bokke,I can't truly be English can I



All in good fun "O'l Sport"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Lee sorry for the late wishes  

But.. Congrats! and welcome to Reoville, Reonaut 

I hope that you're loving it!  So that now makes 3/3 greek reo owners

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee

Yiannaki said:


> @Lee sorry for the late wishes
> 
> But.. Congrats! and welcome to Reoville, Reonaut
> 
> I hope that you're loving it!  So that now makes 3/3 greek reo owners


Thanks @Yiannaki .
I am enjoying it, very much!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby! Finally my new Woodvil has arrived! Lace Wood Woodvil! WhoooO!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby! Finally my new Woodvil has arrived! Lace Wood Woodvil! WhoooO!
> 
> View attachment 13439


Very,very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby! Finally my new Woodvil has arrived! Lace Wood Woodvil! WhoooO!
> 
> View attachment 13439

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to our new Reoville citizens

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Here my new mini formally known as Lily along with a few extra goodies


And just for the Finesmaster a photo of the courier

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm phoning UPS now! I want her to deliver my stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm phoning UPS now! I want her to deliver my stuff!


No chance only does Knysna

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> No chance only does Knysna



Then I'm moving...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Beautiful booty of a Reo @Genosmate, enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Then I'm moving...


Ok but sell that bass fishing stuff,theres not much of that goes on here.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Ok but sell that bass fishing stuff,theres not much of that goes on here.



I can go to PE/EL... they have some bass dams!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

Reporting for duty  And introducing Mae!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yash said:


> Reporting for duty



And not a moment too soon number 100!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Yash said:


> Reporting for duty
> 
> View attachment 13644



No well fine! congratulations @Yash and may you have many happy vapes on that beauty of yours! Here's your badge and a Reo button nut just because you've brought the SA household to a magic 100!






​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yash

Thanks guys!

Wow, 100 households in SA is really an achievement.

I am loving my Reo, my regulated devices are collecting dust.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Yash said:


> Reporting for duty
> 
> View attachment 13644


Awesome, and a great pic too. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. How are you enjoying the Reo? What atty have you got on there?


----------



## Matt

Congrats!!
How is that magma preforming on the reo. Want to get one my self.


----------



## Yash

Thanks for the warm welcome Andre!

I am loving the Reo, the vape experience is second to none. 

It is a beautiful device, so simple but it does the job flawlessly, and it kicks hard!

I have a Magma on there, and it's become my daily driver. Right now there is Tarks Select Reserve: Aztec in there with a single 0.8ohm 28AWG Kanthal parallel coil and rayon for wicking. The flavour from the Magma on the Reo is unbelievable, you taste things you will never get to taste on other devices.

Running Sony VTC4s and Efest Purple 2100mah batteries. The experience is different for Sony and the Efest but still is amazing.

I also have an Atomic and an Eternity Vision which are my 2 bottom fed options.

The Eternity Vision is ok with the bottom feeding, but I've battled with the Atomic. The threading doesn't fit my Reo properly and I've battled to get a good coil build in there because of the limited space!

All in all I'm glad I got my hands on one

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @Yash!! It looks stunning! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Congrats on your new reo @Yash and welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut 

And what an entrance it is, being the 100th reo household


----------



## Yash

Matt said:


> Congrats!!
> How is that magma preforming on the reo. Want to get one my self.



Thanks @Matt 

Do yourself a favour, and get 2 Magmas! I seriously am going to order 2 more.

Once you get your coil build and your wicking correct, the Magma performs beautifully on the Reo.

I only build between 0.7 and 1.0 ohms and that works perfectly.

I haven't found the need to even try a dual coil build yet, this thing with a single coil chucks clouds and you get amazing flavour.


----------



## Yash

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats on your new reo @Yash and welcome to Reoville, fellow Reonaut
> 
> And what an entrance it is, being the 100th reo household



Thanks @Yiannaki , lucky number 100!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Congrats @Yash ... Welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

annemarievdh said:


> Congrats @Yash!! It looks stunning!
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



Thank you @annemarievdh, glad to be part of the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

Riddle said:


> Congrats @Yash ... Welcome to Reoville



Thanks @Riddle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yash said:


> Thanks @Matt
> 
> Do yourself a favour, and get 2 Magmas! I seriously am going to order 2 more.
> 
> Once you get your coil build and your wicking correct, the Magma performs beautifully on the Reo.
> 
> I only build between 0.7 and 1.0 ohms and that works perfectly.
> 
> I haven't found the need to even try a dual coil build yet, this thing with a single coil chucks clouds and you get amazing flavour.



I have always liked the look of the Magma for the Reo, but have seen reports on ECF of leaking through the air holes....and with me being a serial oversquonker. Have decided to go with the Odin from VapeClub, which have a similar design, but better situated air holes methinks....will see. Using the Cyclops (Cyclone with AFC) at the moment and am very happy with it too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> I have always liked the look of the Magma for the Reo, but have seen reports on ECF of leaking through the air holes....and with me being a serial oversquonker. Have decided to go with the Odin from VapeClub, which have a similar design, but better situated air holes methinks....will see. Using the Cyclops (Cyclone with AFC) at the moment and am very happy with it too.


I'm guilty of this myself! And I still manage to get the cyclone to leak out of the air holes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yash said:


> Reporting for duty  And introducing Mae!
> 
> View attachment 13644



welcome to reoville bud . and lucky number 100. she is a beauty


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> I'm guilty of this myself! And I still manage to get the cyclone to leak out of the air holes



this usually happens to me while driving. never really pay proper attention to how i squonk or how often when im driving
but still i wouldnt trade my cyclops for anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yash said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Wow, 100 households in SA is really an achievement.
> 
> I am loving my Reo, my regulated devices are collecting dust.



Congrats @Yash!
I wish you many joyful tanks and lots of pleasure!


----------



## Genosmate

The best and the worst Reomail I've ever received.
Best simply because it contains a beautiful lacewood woodvil.
Worst.........Because it isn't mine.The finesmaster himself has sent it away for a weekend holiday to Knysna.
Checkout my wood box mod in the background,uses a 12v car battery and hits like a train,not very practical though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Glad to see the Juice arrived ok!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Standing by for a Rayon review too!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad to see the Juice arrived ok!


Pity I,m too scared to put it in the woodvil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Standing by for a Rayon review too!


@Rob Fisher its either one of two words remember and one of them is good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Reomail!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

My goodness, my guinness but it looks awesome @Antonius Scheid. May you have many, many satisfying vapes. Welcome to Reoville and here's your badge:


​PS. now work on your avatar


----------



## Paulie

Antonius Scheid said:


> Reomail!!!
> View attachment 14526
> 
> View attachment 14527
> 
> View attachment 14529
> 
> View attachment 14530


congrats man and welcome to the reo family!


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Awesome!!! Thanks for the hint, I knew I forgot something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Antonius Scheid said:


> Reomail!!!
> View attachment 14526
> 
> View attachment 14527
> 
> View attachment 14529
> 
> View attachment 14530



awesome bud! welcome to reoville. i am certain you will enjoy your stay here.
please add your name to the thread 'list of revile residents'


----------



## RIEFY

congrats antonius

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VapeSnow

Reomail!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Reomail!!!
> 
> View attachment 14611
> 
> 
> View attachment 14612
> 
> 
> View attachment 14613


Congrats. Looks stunning, like the extra dress. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Waiting all morning to no avail  - new Reo proud owners post your pics here, WITHOUT unopened parcel pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rido

Here we go 
And my first coil coming in at 1.1 ohm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq

Rido said:


> Here we go
> And my first coil coming in at 1.1 ohm



nice one @Rido and welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Crap ... I also want one


----------



## Andre

Rido said:


> Here we go
> And my first coil coming in at 1.1 ohm


Most welcome to Reoville. Great coiling. And, how do you find the vape so far?
@johan is taking his afternoon nap, but should be along shortly with your badge.
Enjoy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Crap ... I also want one


Do it!


----------



## Rido

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Great coiling. And, how do you find the vape so far?
> @johan is taking his afternoon nap, but should be along shortly with your badge.
> Enjoy.



SOOOOOOOO much better than the emow or any other vape i had. SOOO smooth and the so much more flavor. i got a few questions, should i create a new thread or post here?


----------



## Andre

Rido said:


> SOOOOOOOO much better than the emow or any other vape i had. SOOO smooth and the so much more flavor. i got a few questions, should i create a new thread or post here?


Either create a new thread or post in the All things Reo one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/


----------



## Marzuq

Rido said:


> SOOOOOOOO much better than the emow or any other vape i had. SOOO smooth and the so much more flavor. i got a few questions, should i create a new thread or post here?



you can go to Hardware>Reoville
or use this link http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/reoville.67/
if there isnt a heading for what you want to talk about start your own


----------



## Silver

Rido said:


> SOOOOOOOO much better than the emow or any other vape i had. SOOO smooth and the so much more flavor. i got a few questions, should i create a new thread or post here?



Congrats @Rido

I think it's best if you rather make a new thread.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Do it!


Yeah, but there are no pre-orders currently running ... and it are pricey!


----------



## Marzuq

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, but there are no pre-orders currently running ... and it are pricey!



watch the vapour mountain website bro. there are a few extras that will be sold on the website shortly.


----------



## LandyMan

Marzuq said:


> watch the vapour mountain website bro. there are a few extras that will be sold on the website shortly.


I've been checking every day since they arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

LandyMan said:


> I've been checking every day since they arrived


i see the webiste is under construction. i assume to load the new devices


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> I've been checking every day since they arrived


Under construction right now....probably busy loading the new Reo stock! They will fly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frostbite

Tadaa !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Frostbite said:


> Tadaa !
> View attachment 14713


Love the green, stunning. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy, and do tell us about it.


----------



## Marzuq

awesome @Frostbite 
love that kawasaki
welcome to Reoville


----------



## Frostbite

Thanks a million to @Oupa and his team of minions. I almost thought it was a mini  hangover off note from my bachelors last nite but I survived and now I'm heavily vaping away at my last bottle of bound by the crown yeah buddy !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Congrats @Frostbite 

Yikes a bachelors on a week night - hectic


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Under construction right now....probably busy loading the new Reo stock! They will fly.



I love the message on the VapourMountain site :
"We are currently performing urgent maintenance and it is taking slightly longer than anticipated. We will be back at 16:00 today."

@Oupa, I think your webserver is going to crash at 4pm today


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> I love the message on the VapourMountain site :
> "We are currently performing urgent maintenance and it is taking slightly longer than anticipated. We will be back at 16:00 today."
> 
> @Oupa, I think your webserver is going to crash at 4pm today



its now 17:00
lol how many of us are sitting with our fingers on the trigger button??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Silver said:


> I love the message on the VapourMountain site :
> "We are currently performing urgent maintenance and it is taking slightly longer than anticipated. We will be back at 16:00 today."
> 
> @Oupa, I think your webserver is going to crash at 4pm today


Its now 17:00

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Great coiling. And, how do you find the vape so far?
> @johan is taking his afternoon nap, but should be along shortly with your badge.
> Enjoy.



He's getting 2 today!


----------



## johan

Rido said:


> Here we go
> And my first coil coming in at 1.1 ohm



Welcome Rido! best purchase you've made in your vaping life. Enjoy! 1.1 Ohm is a good start, you'll work yourself lower very soon. You will get *2* badges today; the 1'st will obviously be the *Reonaut badge*, and the second one will be my personal favorite for posting an unasked for *UNOPENED PARCEL PIC *





*


UNOPENED PARCEL PIC badge:*
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## pimcowboy

Its finally here RRRRRRRRRRRyeah!!!!! 2x Reo mini LP!Thanks Oupa!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

pimcowboy said:


> View attachment 14720
> 
> 
> Its finally here RRRRRRRRRRRyeah!!!!! 2x Reo mini LP!Thanks Oupa!!!!!!!!



Wow - all the best @pimcowboy !
Way to go
Two at once - great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

pimcowboy said:


> View attachment 14720
> 
> 
> Its finally here RRRRRRRRRRRyeah!!!!! 2x Reo mini LP!Thanks Oupa!!!!!!!!



Brilliant! Enjoy and love to hear your Reo comments later. Here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rido

johan said:


> Welcome Rido! best purchase you've made in your vaping life. Enjoy! 1.1 Ohm is a good start, you'll work yourself lower very soon. You will get *2* badges today; the 1'st will obviously be the *Reonaut badge*, and the second one will be my personal favorite for posting an unasked for *UNOPENED PARCEL PIC *
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> UNOPENED PARCEL PIC badge:*
> View attachment 14718​



Thanks much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rido

johan said:


> Welcome Rido! best purchase you've made in your vaping life. Enjoy! 1.1 Ohm is a good start, you'll work yourself lower very soon. You will get *2* badges today; the 1'st will obviously be the *Reonaut badge*, and the second one will be my personal favorite for posting an unasked for *UNOPENED PARCEL PIC *
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> UNOPENED PARCEL PIC badge:*
> View attachment 14718​



Thanks much appreciated  
Can't get enough of my Reo just the squanking need to work on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rido said:


> Thanks much appreciated
> Can't get enough of my Reo just the squanking need to work on



Squonking easy: squonk - count 101, 102, 103 - release and vape, and vape ... when you taste something off, you know you've skipped a squonk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Introducing HRH's Pinkie in all its glory. She is already vaping up a storm on WB Vape Elixr with a 1.2 ribbon double ecowool coil. Big thanks to @Oupa for excellent service yet again.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki

vaalboy said:


> Introducing HRH's Pienkie in all its glory. She is already vaping up a storm on WB Vape Elixr with a 1.2 ribbon double ecowool coil. Big thanks to @Oupa for excellent service yet again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14723



The pink is so awesome! Pictures don't even do it justice! 

Congrats to your Mrs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

pimcowboy said:


> View attachment 14720
> 
> 
> Its finally here RRRRRRRRRRRyeah!!!!! 2x Reo mini LP!Thanks Oupa!!!!!!!!



Stunners.like them drip tips too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

vaalboy said:


> Introducing HRH's Pienkie in all its glory. She is already vaping up a storm on WB Vape Elixr with a 1.2 ribbon double ecowool coil. Big thanks to @Oupa for excellent service yet again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14723


Congrats
Pink looks really good. Vaping will just get so much better now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rido said:


> Thanks much appreciated
> Can't get enough of my Reo just the squanking need to work on



When in doubt, remove the drip tip and watch the liquid fill the deck.  just watch out for that little droplet that falls off the bottom of the drip tip from time to time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@vaalboy getting lucky indeed tonight! Beautiful pink.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

pimcowboy said:


> View attachment 14720
> 
> 
> Its finally here RRRRRRRRRRRyeah!!!!! 2x Reo mini LP!Thanks Oupa!!!!!!!!


Most welcome to Reoville. Love the brass door with brass accents. Enjoy and please do give us your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Introducing HRH's Pinkie in all its glory. She is already vaping up a storm on WB Vape Elixr with a 1.2 ribbon double ecowool coil. Big thanks to @Oupa for excellent service yet again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14723


Ooh, that pink is stunning. And colour co-ordinated with the drip tip. Congrats to HRH.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So I finally have a trio of reos 

Say hello to my unamed Pink LP Grand 

Will post some more pics when I can 

Hope this will do for now.

I must say.. I love the colour

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> So I finally have a trio of reos
> 
> Say hello to my unamed Pink LP Grand
> 
> Will post some more pics when I can
> 
> Hope this will do for now.
> 
> I must say.. I love the colour



Beautiful as well, but you're not getting lucky as one of the other members tonight

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So I finally have a trio of reos
> 
> Say hello to my unamed Pink LP Grand
> 
> Will post some more pics when I can
> 
> Hope this will do for now.
> 
> I must say.. I love the colour


That is an out of this world colour combination. I am pink with envy! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> So I finally have a trio of reos
> 
> Say hello to my unamed Pink LP Grand
> 
> Will post some more pics when I can
> 
> Hope this will do for now.
> 
> I must say.. I love the colour


looks awesome man! i know how long u been wanting this and it was worth the wait!!


----------



## pimcowboy

Silver said:


> Wow - all the best @pimcowboy !
> Way to go
> Two at once - great


 Thanks bro,
1 is for my Dad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

@Yiannaki that color combo is hot.reo mail is the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> So I finally have a trio of reos
> 
> Say hello to my unamed Pink LP Grand
> 
> Will post some more pics when I can
> 
> Hope this will do for now.
> 
> I must say.. I love the colour


That colour is awesome!!! Congrats

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist

Oh my goodness this is glorious!!! Olive with black mini 

Thank you @Oupa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Moist said:


> Oh my goodness this is glorious!!! Olive with black mini
> 
> Thank you @Oupa


Beautiful. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please give us your impressions as you go along. Shout if you need help. Now time for a moist wick on that baby.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moist

Andre said:


> Beautiful. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please give us your impressions as you go along. Shout if you need help. Now time for a moist wick on that baby.



First coil on at 0.8ohm tested on my trusty MVP. Loaded up with some VM Lime^2 Mint Menthol 6mg 30PG/70VG.


...


I didn't know this was possible.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to Reoville @Moist 
beautiful olive green indeed.


----------



## Andre

Moist said:


> First coil on at 0.8ohm tested on my trusty MVP. Loaded up with some VM Lime^2 Mint Menthol 6mg 30PG/70VG.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I didn't know this was possible.


Ah, also recently been vaping that combination - awesome in a Reo. Must be hitting you hard if not used to it. Glad your first impressions are positive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Moist said:


> Oh my goodness this is glorious!!! Olive with black mini
> 
> Thank you @Oupa



Congratulations, my goodness my guinness it looks awesome! Enjoy and please give us some Reo comments. here's your badge:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Wow this thread was busy today congrats to all the new owners old and new to Reoville.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I come back from a days fishing and there are a gazillion new Reonauts! Congrats guys! You will love the REO and the rest is now history!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Beautiful as well, but you're not getting lucky as one of the other members tonight


Haha. Getting some was the least of my worries. HRH nearly claimed it as her own tonight! 



Andre said:


> That is an out of this world colour combination. I am pink with envy! Congrats and enjoy.




Thanks @Andre  now I just need another Odin!



paulph201 said:


> looks awesome man! i know how long u been wanting this and it was worth the wait!!


Dude, you have no idea how excited I am to finally have my pink one  wait till u see it in person

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Moist said:


> Oh my goodness this is glorious!!! Olive with black mini
> 
> Thank you @Oupa


That's a beauty bud!!

Congrats and welcome to Reoville 

May she bring you endless vaping joy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Congrats on all the new Reo Owners!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

pimcowboy said:


> View attachment 14720
> 
> 
> Its finally here RRRRRRRRRRRyeah!!!!! 2x Reo mini LP!Thanks Oupa!!!!!!!!


Those are awesome  

Congrats and a warm welcome to Reoville for you and your dad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well well well, ain't this grant... 

Congratulations to all the new Reo owners. 

Some beautiful Reo's, love the pink one and the pink and black one. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> Well well well, ain't this grant...
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Reo owners.
> 
> Some beautiful Reo's, love the pink one and the pink and black one.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Now I'm going to have to fend off both you and @Stroodlepuff at the vape meet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> Now I'm going to have to fend off both you and @Stroodlepuff at the vape meet



I realy realy like the pink and black one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

vaalboy said:


> Introducing HRH's Pinkie in all its glory. She is already vaping up a storm on WB Vape Elixr with a 1.2 ribbon double ecowool coil. Big thanks to @Oupa for excellent service yet again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14723



Super @vaalboy - wishing HRH all the best with the Pink Mini!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> So I finally have a trio of reos
> 
> Say hello to my unamed Pink LP Grand
> 
> Will post some more pics when I can
> 
> Hope this will do for now.
> 
> I must say.. I love the colour



Wow @Yiannaki 
You are the king of psychedelic colours with black doors!
Doesn't your green Reo also have a black door?

Looks great
Wishing you all the best
I look forward to seeing the pink at the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Wow @Yiannaki
> You are the king of psychedelic colours with black doors!
> Doesn't your green Reo also have a black door?
> 
> Looks great
> Wishing you all the best
> I look forward to seeing the pink at the vape meet



Thank you @Silver 

Having 3 is quite a handful! I never know which one to pick up now 

I like the look of the psychedelic colours with black doors. It's a nice contrast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you @Silver
> 
> Having 3 is quite a handful! I never know which one to pick up now
> 
> I like the look of the psychedelic colours with black doors. It's a nice contrast



That is the magic of having multiple devices
Multiple flavours on tap!
Way to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

watch this space [ ]
 nappy rash en route

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

congrats on the new hardware guys

these reos really look awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Marzuq said:


> watch this space [ ]
> nappy rash en route



*LOOKING FOR A BLOODY NOSE?*

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

ok guys here we go... just collected from vapour mountain and a big thanks to @Oupa for his as always superior service!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> ok guys here we go... just collected from vapour mountain and a big thanks to @Oupa for his as always superior service!!
> 
> View attachment 14758


lekker man @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

ok and here are some shots of her assembled. sporting a cyclops and loaded with vm4

please welcome Lima to the family. so named after the beautiful Adriana Lima








just a drip tip change in this one.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex

That a damn fine looking combination, congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wow, @Marzuq it looks stunning!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## exodus

Wow. That's real nice. I need a reo next. Just need the cash and my wife to not kill me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Marzuq said:


> ok guys here we go... just collected from vapour mountain and a big thanks to @Oupa for his as always superior service!!
> 
> View attachment 14758


Very nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

thanks guys she vapes up a storm too. 3ml gone 3 more to work through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Marzuq said:


> ok and here are some shots of her assembled. sporting a cyclops and loaded with vm4
> 
> please welcome Lima to the family. so named after the beautiful Adriana Lima
> 
> View attachment 14760
> 
> 
> View attachment 14761
> 
> 
> 
> just a drip tip change in this one.
> View attachment 14762



Now that looks GRAND, especially with the dark drip tip, enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> ok and here are some shots of her assembled. sporting a cyclops and loaded with vm4
> 
> please welcome Lima to the family. so named after the beautiful Adriana Lima
> 
> View attachment 14760
> 
> 
> View attachment 14761
> 
> 
> 
> just a drip tip change in this one.
> View attachment 14762



Awesome  

Congrats bro. I love the look with that door

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome
> 
> Congrats bro. I love the look with that door



was hoping for something different.. and Lima definitely is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally the long awaited box from Reosmods arrived today! And here (drum roll) was the contents! The two on the left are for other members who can show them off when they get them... the two on the right you have seen before and they are Missy and Evangeline just back from the Reo Spa and the Mini in the middle is the newest member of my Reo Family!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally the long awaited box from Reosmods arrived today! And here (drum roll) was the contents! The two on the left are for other members who can show them off when they get them... the two on the right you have seen before and they are Missy and Evangeline just back from the Reo Spa and the Mini in the middle is the newest member of my Reo Family!
> 
> View attachment 14794


They look amazing


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally the long awaited box from Reosmods arrived today! And here (drum roll) was the contents! The two on the left are for other members who can show them off when they get them... the two on the right you have seen before and they are Missy and Evangeline just back from the Reo Spa and the Mini in the middle is the newest member of my Reo Family!
> 
> View attachment 14794



Such a awesome pic of all the woodys!!


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally the long awaited box from Reosmods arrived today! And here (drum roll) was the contents! The two on the left are for other members who can show them off when they get them... the two on the right you have seen before and they are Missy and Evangeline just back from the Reo Spa and the Mini in the middle is the newest member of my Reo Family!
> 
> View attachment 14794


Look stunning @Rob Fisher . Are these devices capable of sub ohming?


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> Look stunning @Rob Fisher . Are these devices capable of sub ohming?


yes they are!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Look stunning @Rob Fisher . Are these devices capable of sub ohming?



Yebo Gogga!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## pimcowboy

First of all let me say thank you for the kind comments! After receiving my Reo yesterday these are my first impressions. I built a ugly coil, 7 wraps with 26g kanthal which came in at o.8ohms. I loaded the juice bottle with some Grandmaster and started vaping. I like taking really big lung hits as that's is what I enjoy. Taste and smoothness was fantastic and the feel of the Reo mini is just awesome. I'm new to drippers, as Ive always used a Kayfun RBA so I still need to mess around with the reomizer 2 to find the correct wick size and positioning. My only qaulm so far is that I am only getting 3 or 4 good size hits before I have to squonk again which doesn't seem normal. Probably something to do with my wick. Overall I'm loving the Reo and can see why they have such a following! Im sure that I will understand it better after a few days. Will try a different coil set up tonight!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> ok guys here we go... just collected from vapour mountain and a big thanks to @Oupa for his as always superior service!!
> 
> View attachment 14758


Congrats. I just love that door with the circles!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Congrats. I just love that door with the circles!



Thanks @Andre. I have to be honest I am loving the grand.i will be using it as my all day device going forward.and I use the mini when at home. Also it's awesome to have something different .


----------



## Andre

pimcowboy said:


> First of all let me say thank you for the kind comments! After receiving my Reo yesterday these are my first impressions. I built a ugly coil, 7 wraps with 26g kanthal which came in at o.8ohms. I loaded the juice bottle with some Grandmaster and started vaping. I like taking really big lung hits as that's is what I enjoy. Taste and smoothness was fantastic and the feel of the Reo mini is just awesome. I'm new to drippers, as Ive always used a Kayfun RBA so I still need to mess around with the reomizer 2 to find the correct wick size and positioning. My only qaulm so far is that I am only getting 3 or 4 good size hits before I have to squonk again which doesn't seem normal. Probably something to do with my wick. Overall I'm loving the Reo and can see why they have such a following! Im sure that I will understand it better after a few days. Will try a different coil set up tonight!


Glad you like it so far. Yes, takes a bit of time to get used to the squonking, but it becomes automatic after some time. Three to four hits are par for the course, especially with lung hits. The Reomizer2 is not really good at lung hits unless you make the air hole larger. For lung hits atomizers like the Atomic, Odin, and Cyclops are more suited.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pimcowboy

Thanks for the advice Andre I am getting the reomizer 6 . I think it has larger air-holes and will suit me better.


----------



## Andre

pimcowboy said:


> Tahnks for the advice Andre I am getting the reomizer 6 . I think it has larger air-holes and will suit me better.


Yip, that is the Stilare. Should be better. Do not think any of us here have used that, but not sure. You can get bottom fed atomics and Odins from @JakesSA at VapeClub. Odins have become very popular for the Reo on the ECF forum.


----------



## JakesSA

And there she is, Jane Doe for now but I'll think of a name for her soon! 

Soooo ... I've pressed the button five times but nothing happens as far I could see ... am I doing something wrong?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 14830
> 
> 
> And there she is, Jane Doe for now but I'll think of a name for her soon!
> 
> Soooo ... I've pressed the button five times but nothing happens as far I could see ... am I doing something wrong?


Your screen did not light up.....that is weird!! Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it in between your busy schedule.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 14830
> 
> 
> And there she is, Jane Doe for now but I'll think of a name for her soon!
> 
> Soooo ... I've pressed the button five times but nothing happens as far I could see ... am I doing something wrong?



Check: (1) Battery inserted, (2) coil inserted 

Awesome Hammertone finish Jakes - once you get her firing we would like to hear your Reo comments. Enjoy and here's your badge mate:

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Awesomesauce! 

Many thanks again to the REO Magic Group!

I think now I am going to pop a movie on the TV and just sit and fondle my Reo. Leave the first coil for tomorrow when I don't have to get to bed by 1:00!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 14830
> 
> 
> And there she is, Jane Doe for now but I'll think of a name for her soon!
> 
> Soooo ... I've pressed the button five times but nothing happens as far I could see ... am I doing something wrong?


Finally something you can test your bf modded attys on. Awesome dude enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi

Damn these Reo's are looking Nice!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> ok and here are some shots of her assembled. sporting a cyclops and loaded with vm4
> 
> please welcome Lima to the family. so named after the beautiful Adriana Lima
> 
> View attachment 14760
> 
> 
> View attachment 14761
> 
> 
> 
> just a drip tip change in this one.
> View attachment 14762



Awesome @Marzuq 
Lima looks stunning - she is even round in all the right places 

That round circle pattern breaks the harsh box-like shape very nicely.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

pimcowboy said:


> First of all let me say thank you for the kind comments! After receiving my Reo yesterday these are my first impressions. I built a ugly coil, 7 wraps with 26g kanthal which came in at o.8ohms. I loaded the juice bottle with some Grandmaster and started vaping. I like taking really big lung hits as that's is what I enjoy. Taste and smoothness was fantastic and the feel of the Reo mini is just awesome. I'm new to drippers, as Ive always used a Kayfun RBA so I still need to mess around with the reomizer 2 to find the correct wick size and positioning. My only qaulm so far is that I am only getting 3 or 4 good size hits before I have to squonk again which doesn't seem normal. Probably something to do with my wick. Overall I'm loving the Reo and can see why they have such a following! Im sure that I will understand it better after a few days. Will try a different coil set up tonight!



Great stuff @pimcowboy 
Not messing around with a 0.8 ohmer on your first coil!

I don't have much experience with the lung hitting atties for the Reo - I am still very happy mouth hitting with the RM2. 

I agree with all of @Andre's advice above.

I would recommend you try another lung hitting atty before enlarging the RM2 airhole. Many have reported flavour drop off after enlarging the airhole. Not easy to reverse that either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I don't think I've been so excited to welcome anyone to Reoville as i am to welcome you @JakesSA

That Hammer tone is a stunner! 

At least you can justify the purchase as "research" to @VapeGrrl for bottom fed atties! 
Now we just need some shots of it with the Odin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## pimcowboy

I got home yesterday and after taking my dogs for a run I sat down and built a new coil and refined my wick set up. After loading the bottle with a combination of CLS and Gambit I sat down for a vape. I must say that I am impressed beyond words. Im a flavour monger and love my custard flavours. This combination came out so flavourfull and smooth and complex I was amazed!I Definitely see why you are all so crazy about your Reo's and am already thinking about getting a grand as I vaped that full bottle in like 25 minutes , Mmmmmmm so good! Reo's are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sitting at work now with a coffee and some H1n1 on the reo and damn Im loving it!  Will definitely try it with other atties you guys suggested as I dont want to mess with the reomizer 2, the taste is off the chain!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

pimcowboy said:


> I got home yesterday and after taking my dogs for a run I sat down and built a new coil and refined my wick set up. After loading the bottle with a combination of CLS and Gambit I sat down for a vape. I must say that I am impressed beyond words. Im a flavour monger and love my custard flavours. This combination came out so flavourfull and smooth and complex I was amazed!I Definitely see why you are all so crazy about your Reo's and am already thinking about getting a grand as I vaped that full bottle in like 25 minutes , Mmmmmmm so good! Reo's are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sitting at work now with a coffee and some H1n1 on the reo and damn Im loving it!  Will definitely try it with other atties you guys suggested as I dont want to mess with the reomizer 2, the taste is off the chain!



really great that you are enjoying you reo. ive recently changed over to my grand as my all day device.and i have to be honest. the bigger battery and bigger juice bottle works for me. i wont get rid of my mini. its still my home device. but for work time the grand is perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

pimcowboy said:


> I got home yesterday and after taking my dogs for a run I sat down and built a new coil and refined my wick set up. After loading the bottle with a combination of CLS and Gambit I sat down for a vape. I must say that I am impressed beyond words. Im a flavour monger and love my custard flavours. This combination came out so flavourfull and smooth and complex I was amazed!I Definitely see why you are all so crazy about your Reo's and am already thinking about getting a grand as I vaped that full bottle in like 25 minutes , Mmmmmmm so good! Reo's are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sitting at work now with a coffee and some H1n1 on the reo and damn Im loving it!  Will definitely try it with other atties you guys suggested as I dont want to mess with the reomizer 2, the taste is off the chain!


Awesome, thanks for the update. Yip, a Grand is a must imo. We shall have to start hounding @Oupa again - all his Grands are sold out! I was eyeing that Free State orange one and the next moment it was gone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x

Reodin baby reODIN!!!! 



Thanx to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl awesome service
I know this is not the place but I tried out the New shipping method and it rocks awesome guys keep it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Here at last,an 18490 Woodvil in Wenge,with thanks to @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG! That's a hell of a drip tip! You need to change that to a Fusion sometime John!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! That's a hell of a drip tip! You need to change that to a Fusion sometime John!
> 
> View attachment 14910


No ways Rob,being longer it takes less time to reach my mouth so I can vape faster!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Genosmate said:


> Here at last,an 18490 Woodvil in Wenge,with thanks to @Rob Fisher.
> View attachment 14909


Congrats man! A woodvil is a special reo that you only appreciate once you use it!!


----------



## Cliff

Haven't seen anyone taunting @johan with a half a rash 




I decided I'd had enough of waiting for the post office and to try my luck. Took my tracking numbers along to the JIMC on Saturday morning and managed to end my painfully long wait... And a little over 7 weeks later, my Reo is home!   




Yesterday I grabbed an Atomic thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl which is a fantastic little atty, and a major thank you to @Alex for the guidance and advice while you were there. Thanks to all the other Reonauts here too for helpful posts about these great devices

And to complete the look a little home made button inspired by Avril's that a mate and I put together

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## kevkev

Cliff said:


> Haven't seen anyone taunting @johan with a half a rash
> 
> View attachment 15032
> 
> 
> I decided I'd had enough of waiting for the post office and to try my luck. Took my tracking numbers along to the JIMC on Saturday morning and managed to end my painfully long wait... And a little over 7 weeks later, my Reo is home!
> 
> View attachment 15033
> 
> 
> Yesterday I grabbed an Atomic thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl which is a fantastic little atty, and a major thank you to @Alex for the guidance and advice while you were there. Thanks to all the other Reonauts here too for helpful posts about these great devices
> 
> And to complete the look a little home made button inspired by Erica's that a mate and I put together



Awesome REO @Cliff , you are going to enjoy it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Cliff said:


> Haven't seen anyone taunting @johan with a half a rash
> 
> View attachment 15032
> 
> 
> I decided I'd had enough of waiting for the post office and to try my luck. Took my tracking numbers along to the JIMC on Saturday morning and managed to end my painfully long wait... And a little over 7 weeks later, my Reo is home!
> 
> View attachment 15033
> 
> 
> Yesterday I grabbed an Atomic thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl which is a fantastic little atty, and a major thank you to @Alex for the guidance and advice while you were there. Thanks to all the other Reonauts here too for helpful posts about these great devices
> 
> And to complete the look a little home made button inspired by Erica's that a mate and I put together



well done on taking matters into your own hands. 
good looking reo. especially like that firing button. awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Cliff said:


> Haven't seen anyone taunting @johan with a half a rash
> 
> View attachment 15032
> 
> 
> I decided I'd had enough of waiting for the post office and to try my luck. Took my tracking numbers along to the JIMC on Saturday morning and managed to end my painfully long wait... And a little over 7 weeks later, my Reo is home!
> 
> View attachment 15033
> 
> 
> Yesterday I grabbed an Atomic thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl which is a fantastic little atty, and a major thank you to @Alex for the guidance and advice while you were there. Thanks to all the other Reonauts here too for helpful posts about these great devices
> 
> And to complete the look a little home made button inspired by Erica's that a mate and I put together


Looking good man. Lovely colours and the button just looks perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Cliff said:


> Haven't seen anyone taunting @johan with a half a rash
> 
> View attachment 15032
> 
> 
> I decided I'd had enough of waiting for the post office and to try my luck. Took my tracking numbers along to the JIMC on Saturday morning and managed to end my painfully long wait... And a little over 7 weeks later, my Reo is home!
> 
> View attachment 15033
> 
> 
> Yesterday I grabbed an Atomic thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl which is a fantastic little atty, and a major thank you to @Alex for the guidance and advice while you were there. Thanks to all the other Reonauts here too for helpful posts about these great devices
> 
> And to complete the look a little home made button inspired by Erica's that a mate and I put together


Awesome post and Reo. That "half a rash" had me rolling - hope @johan can see the funny side and still give you your badge! Congrats, most welcome to Reoville. That home made button looks perfect with the atomic. Enjoy and please tell us about it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Cliff said:


> Haven't seen anyone taunting @johan with a half a rash
> 
> View attachment 15032
> 
> 
> I decided I'd had enough of waiting for the post office and to try my luck. Took my tracking numbers along to the JIMC on Saturday morning and managed to end my painfully long wait... And a little over 7 weeks later, my Reo is home!
> 
> View attachment 15033
> 
> 
> Yesterday I grabbed an Atomic thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl which is a fantastic little atty, and a major thank you to @Alex for the guidance and advice while you were there. Thanks to all the other Reonauts here too for helpful posts about these great devices
> 
> And to complete the look a little home made button inspired by Erica's that a mate and I put together


At last @Cliff - I know the wait was hell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Thanks @Rob Fisher ! I really appreciate the free juice and awesome Drip tip!!

These are very sexy Reos!! Looking forward to building them and using them!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Cliff

@thekeeperza indeed it was

@Andre I will thanks, already in the less than 48 hours I've had it it's been working pretty hard lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Cliff said:


> Haven't seen anyone taunting @johan with a half a rash
> 
> View attachment 15032
> 
> 
> I decided I'd had enough of waiting for the post office and to try my luck. Took my tracking numbers along to the JIMC on Saturday morning and managed to end my painfully long wait... And a little over 7 weeks later, my Reo is home!
> 
> View attachment 15033
> 
> 
> Yesterday I grabbed an Atomic thanks to @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl which is a fantastic little atty, and a major thank you to @Alex for the guidance and advice while you were there. Thanks to all the other Reonauts here too for helpful posts about these great devices
> 
> And to complete the look a little home made button inspired by Erica's that a mate and I put together



LOL - here's half a badge "tit-for-tat" 

​

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## johan

Glad you eventually got your awesome Reo and looking forward to your Reo-comments. Congratulations and many happy vapes.

@Cliff for your originality and just because half of my severe nappy rash subsided, here's the other half of your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher ! I really appreciate the free juice and awesome Drip tip!!
> 
> These are very sexy Reos!! Looking forward to building them and using them!!



Now thats some awesome woodies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher ! I really appreciate the free juice and awesome Drip tip!!
> 
> These are very sexy Reos!! Looking forward to building them and using them!!




now thats reomail i can envy. very nice looking reos. beauties indeed, enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> Glad you eventually got your awesome Reo and looking forward to your Reo-comments. Congratulations and many happy vapes.
> 
> @Cliff for your originality and just because half of my severe nappy rash subsided, here's the other half of your badge:
> 
> View attachment 15044​



thats brilliant @johan LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cliff

johan said:


> LOL - here's half a badge "tit-for-tat"
> 
> View attachment 15040​


 
Hahaha!

Thanks @johan


----------



## johan

Cliff said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Thanks @johan



Its only half a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Its only half a pleasure


What a great riposte with the halves - made my day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher ! I really appreciate the free juice and awesome Drip tip!!
> 
> These are very sexy Reos!! Looking forward to building them and using them!!


Beauties, both, but that very little one is special. Congrat. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Just some small vape mail 



Thank you @Oupa


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Just some small vape mail
> View attachment 15058
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


Small, but essential!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Small, but essential!


Size matters not, I've been told.... erm.... I've heard this mentioned before

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Wish you all the best with your new Reo @Cliff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Size matters not, I've been told.... erm.... I've heard this mentioned before


We bow to your superior knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

pimcowboy said:


> I got home yesterday and after taking my dogs for a run I sat down and built a new coil and refined my wick set up. After loading the bottle with a combination of CLS and Gambit I sat down for a vape. I must say that I am impressed beyond words. Im a flavour monger and love my custard flavours. This combination came out so flavourfull and smooth and complex I was amazed!I Definitely see why you are all so crazy about your Reo's and am already thinking about getting a grand as I vaped that full bottle in like 25 minutes , Mmmmmmm so good! Reo's are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sitting at work now with a coffee and some H1n1 on the reo and damn Im loving it!  Will definitely try it with other atties you guys suggested as I dont want to mess with the reomizer 2, the taste is off the chain!



Hi @pimcowboy , late response to your post from last week, but I had to respond
Your comments just made me smile!
Dont worry about all the talk about different atties for now 
That RM2 produces such beautiful flavour as is.
And if you are enjoying it, thats all that counts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

i now have the rights to post in this thread 

here is my Reo Grand, with bottom fed atomic.

also, an extra silver vein door

details of its journey can be found here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## johan

One awesome "Hoerranje"  Reo @Riaz - wish you many happy vapes. Looking forward to her name and your Reo comments. Here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

@Riaz that orange is stunning. Congrats and may she give you many pleasurable vapes.


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to Reoville @Riaz. I love that orange - just do not let @andro get near it. Enjoy and please do tell us about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Congratz @Riaz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Once again @Riaz - congrats - wishing you all the best with the new Orange machine!
Looks great


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Once again @Riaz - congrats - wishing you all the best with the new Orange machine!
> Looks great


thanks @Silver


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @Riaz. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Congratz @Riaz .....yes is the best color combo


----------



## Paulie

Riaz said:


> i now have the rights to post in this thread
> 
> here is my Reo Grand, with bottom fed atomic.
> 
> also, an extra silver vein door
> 
> details of its journey can be found here
> 
> View attachment 15135
> 
> 
> View attachment 15136
> 
> 
> View attachment 15137


Congrats man she awesome!!


----------



## Alex

Big congrats @Riaz


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> i now have the rights to post in this thread
> 
> here is my Reo Grand, with bottom fed atomic.
> 
> also, an extra silver vein door
> 
> details of its journey can be found here
> 
> View attachment 15135
> 
> 
> View attachment 15136
> 
> 
> View attachment 15137


Congrats @Riaz and a hardy welcome to Reoville. Give us your feedback and experience with your new reo once you have settled in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Riaz - congrats on your new orange reo!  it sure is a stunner! 

Most welcome to Reoville bud  You are very deserving of the honor! 

May she bring you endless vaping bliss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Hi guys. I'm pleased to introduce you to Brooke


Named after the stunningly beautiful Brooke Shields




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Gonzales said:


> Hi guys. I'm pleased to introduce you to Brooke
> View attachment 15191
> 
> Named after the stunningly beautiful Brooke Shields
> View attachment 15193
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both Brookes are stunning. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please give us your initial vape impressions. Shout if you have any questions. Your badge should be along shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @Gonzales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Gonzales said:


> Hi guys. I'm pleased to introduce you to Brooke
> View attachment 15191
> 
> Named after the stunningly beautiful Brooke Shields
> View attachment 15193
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome Blue Brooke! Looking forward to your Reo comments and here's your badge to wear well in Jan Kempdorp:

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

Gonzales said:


> Hi guys. I'm pleased to introduce you to Brooke
> View attachment 15191
> 
> Named after the stunningly beautiful Brooke Shields
> View attachment 15193
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome man! I have the same color and it rocks!!

Let us know how she vapes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Gonzales said:


> Hi guys. I'm pleased to introduce you to Brooke
> View attachment 15191
> 
> Named after the stunningly beautiful Brooke Shields
> View attachment 15193
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Brooke is a beauty!! that metallic blue is very stunning. a picture definitely does not do it justice. 
congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love both Brookes! Stunning. Congrats!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Thanks guys. I'm a bit busy at the moment so haven't had enough time for Brooke as of yet. Just slapped together a 2mm 28G coil with cotton, added some Kings C nd vaping away on this at the moment. I will test some more setups tonight but so far very chuffed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHITELABEL

Hey guys, picked up my newly shaven reo this morning from VK and it came out even better than expected. @Rowan Francis did a really amazing job! It's my pleasure to introduce you to storm, my cloud maker.







It's vaping like a dream, just like I knew she would. Running 26g on a 1.5ID, 10 wraps for 0.8ohms. Got her loaded up with cat's meow and the flavour is just popping! It feels like I'm drinking a coconut pie milkshake.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## rogue zombie

That looks beautiful!

Storm and Gambit... Nice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, picked up my newly shaven reo this morning from VK and it came out even better than expected. @Rowan Francis did a really amazing job! It's my pleasure to introduce you to storm, my cloud maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's vaping like a dream, just like I knew she would. Running 26g on a 1.5ID, 10 wraps for 0.8ohms. Got her loaded up with cat's meow and the flavour is just popping! It feels like I'm drinking a coconut pie milkshake.



Awesome man, been waiting for this great pic and 3 cheers to @Rowan Francis for another great job done. Here's your badge eventually Gambit, many happy vapes!

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That looks beautiful!
> 
> Storm and Gambit... Nice



Wrong couple, but hay it can work. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Gambit said:


> Hey guys, picked up my newly shaven reo this morning from VK and it came out even better than expected. @Rowan Francis did a really amazing job! It's my pleasure to introduce you to storm, my cloud maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's vaping like a dream, just like I knew she would. Running 26g on a 1.5ID, 10 wraps for 0.8ohms. Got her loaded up with cat's meow and the flavour is just popping! It feels like I'm drinking a coconut pie milkshake.


At last officially most welcome to Reoville. Glad you are enjoying the Reo. And great job @Rowan Francis, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Got my Reo LP Mini Tumbled Aluminium last week. I'm really impressed with this mod. Awesome flavour !!!
Meet, Mini Me

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Dr Evil said:


> Got my Reo LP Mini Tumbled Aluminium last week. I'm really impressed with this mod. Awesome flavour !!!
> Meet, Mini Me
> 
> View attachment 15989



Now I can properly congratulate you on the best vape buy you've ever made. Manny happy vapes, and here's your badge:


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Thank you @johan 
I'm truly honoured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Dr Evil said:


> Got my Reo LP Mini Tumbled Aluminium last week. I'm really impressed with this mod. Awesome flavour !!!
> Meet, Mini Me
> 
> View attachment 15989


Congrats bro! 

And most welcome to Reoville  you are now an official Reonaut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Dr Evil said:


> Got my Reo LP Mini Tumbled Aluminium last week. I'm really impressed with this mod. Awesome flavour !!!
> Meet, Mini Me
> 
> View attachment 15989



Congrats Bro. Looks really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Congrats bro!!! Looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Floating on a cloud,what a pretty woodvil...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! She is a beauty!


----------



## Riddle

Genosmate said:


> Floating on a cloud,what a pretty woodvil...
> View attachment 16009



Looking good. Enjoy man


----------



## vaalboy

Very nice Woody!!


----------



## Attie

Got her about 2 weeks ago and WOW thats all I can say.
Reo Grand LP with RM 2.0

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Attie said:


> Got her about 2 weeks ago and WOW thats all I can say.
> Reo Grand LP with RM 2.0


Most welcome to Reoville. Love that colour. Shout if you have any questions. @johan should be around shortly to award your badge.


----------



## LandyMan

Attie said:


> Got her about 2 weeks ago and WOW thats all I can say.
> Reo Grand LP with RM 2.0


Nice!! I like that tip!


----------



## johan

Attie said:


> Got her about 2 weeks ago and WOW thats all I can say.
> Reo Grand LP with RM 2.0



Just love that green! Many successful squonks and happy vapes, here's your badge:


​


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

My brother @Mo P wanted a reo and I got him one. Acquired from @eviltoy (if that's his forum name) 

Reo grand, shaven down to LP, with a cyclops and rm2. We both weren't happy with the rm2 so I drilled 2 extra holes the same size as the original.


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> My brother @Mo P wanted a reo and I got him one. Acquired from @eviltoy (if that's his forum name)
> 
> Reo grand, shaven down to LP, with a cyclops and rm2. We both weren't happy with the rm2 so I drilled 2 extra holes the same size as the original.


Thanks for posting @Yusuf Cape Vaper. Most welcome to Reoville @Mo P. Hope you enjoy the Reo - do share you impressions with us. Like those 3 holes - see the newest drippers coming out are done somewhat like that.


----------



## Marzuq

Welcome to Reoville @Mo P you vaping experience is about to take a radical change


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

The 3 holes improve the Vape by leaps and bounds from what it was. It cools it down awesomely even though he's running a 0.35ohm coil. The flavor isn't lost. Still getting into the whole hang of it but he's enjoying it thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Do you guys think it's better to drill more holes or just increase the size of the existing hole? I would like to do lung hits, but I'm a bit worried about messing with it.


----------



## Andre

Gambit said:


> Do you guys think it's better to drill more holes or just increase the size of the existing hole? I would like to do lung hits, but I'm a bit worried about messing with it.


Many Reonauts increase the size of the existing hole. Easy as it is brass, but go gradually for easy to go bigger, but not smaller. 
First time I have seen extra holes being done, so cannot comment of the effect. If you make it above the current hole leaking would be minimized and you would get more airflow over the top of the coil, but one could always position the coil higher to maximize airflow. If I had to do it, would keep all the holes to the standard size.
Would be a very interesting experiment. Seems @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @Mo P are more than satisfied, but I think they are cloud chasers too so enlarging the existing hole might be enough for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Gambit said:


> Do you guys think it's better to drill more holes or just increase the size of the existing hole? I would like to do lung hits, but I'm a bit worried about messing with it.


Start with 1.2mm then 1.4 until u happy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> Do you guys think it's better to drill more holes or just increase the size of the existing hole? I would like to do lung hits, but I'm a bit worried about messing with it.



Hi @Gambit, i have heard several folk report a loss of flavour when enlarging the stock hole on the RM2

My advice - leave the RM2 alone. It is a flavour master
For lung hits, get another BF atty

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i drilled my 1st RM2 out to 1.5ml and did the same with my cyclone - i prefer the looser draw - i personally don't notice a loss in flavor, but some people do

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

PeterHarris said:


> i drilled my 1st RM2 out to 1.5ml and did the same with my cyclone - i prefer the looser draw - i personally don't notice a loss in flavor, but some people do


 
I went way further than just drilling out. I punched several holes and in all honestly, I don't sense a flavor loss. But that could be coz I've always been a lung hitter and preferred my airy draws

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I went way further than just drilling out. I punched several holes and in all honestly, I don't sense a flavor loss. But that could be coz I've always been a lung hitter and preferred my airy draws


what tool did you use to punch?
i wanted to puch some holes in a patriot once, but ended up breaking 3 drill bits meh


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Yeah those top caps are quite tough. The rm2 topical is very soft actually. I used a cordless drill (that I use to twist wire) and a 1.5mm drill bit. It was super easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

PeterHarris said:


> what tool did you use to punch?
> i wanted to puch some holes in a patriot once, but ended up breaking 3 drill bits meh


On the ss caps you need a good drill bit and a drill press and you have to go slowly and lightly. I've lost many drill bits modding vapegear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

It depends totally on the style of vaping, for mouth to lung, the standard RM2 is perfect. Enlarging the hole for this style will not be good. There is a huge loss of flavour. (Again, this is for mouth to lung vaping)

For lung hitters drill away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

After seeing all the reo's at my first vape meet on saturday, I am definitely getting one soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

AndreFerreira said:


> After seeing all the reo's at my first vape meet on saturday, I am definitely getting one soon.


Awesome, if you want one before Xmas, go to this thread right now: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-round-3.7112/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I used a normal cordless drill that I use to twist and straighten my wire lmao. But as GazzaCpT said, as caps are tough and need some real strong drill bits and preferably a press. I enjoy drilling the crap out of my copper caps. I've got all sizes already.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I used a normal cordless drill that I use to twist and straighten my wire lmao. But as GazzaCpT said, as caps are tough and need some real strong drill bits and preferably a press. I enjoy drilling the crap out of my copper caps. I've got all sizes already.


Yeah copper and brass you can actually do by hand if you determined enough.


----------



## LandyMan

Gazzacpt said:


> Yeah copper and brass you can actually do by hand if you determined enough.



Yes, and you can also start a fire by rubbing two sticks together, if you are determined enough

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Capitan

I have Reo Mail! Going to place on order tonight for some more bottles and stuff and go buy a battery charger from Vape King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

El Capitan said:


> I have Reo Mail! Going to place on order tonight for some more bottles and stuff and go buy a battery charger from Vape King


Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. You should get your badge as soon as we see a picture of your Reo. Enjoy and let us know how you find it.


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> My brother @Mo P wanted a reo and I got him one. Acquired from @eviltoy (if that's his forum name)
> 
> Reo grand, shaven down to LP, with a cyclops and rm2. We both weren't happy with the rm2 so I drilled 2 extra holes the same size as the original.


@Mo P, sorry you have not received your badge yet - @johan is in the bush. Here it is - wear with pride.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Capitan

Andre said:


> Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. You should get your badge as soon as we see a picture of your Reo. Enjoy and let us know how you find it.



I have some plans to mod my mod, so I will post before and after photos once I'm ready


----------



## Marzuq

congrats @El Capitan 
welcome to reoville where the skies are always cloudy


----------



## Andre

El Capitan said:


> I have some plans to mod my mod, so I will post before and after photos once I'm ready


Great, looking forward to that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amber joins the family!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Vincent

Hey guys, 

This is months overdue but better late than never I suppose  




I've decided to name her Ksenia:




My best vaping purchase to date, love my reo 

P.S. First time posting with images, certainly hope I am not violating any imagine dimension rules... please go easy on me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Vincent said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is months overdue but better late than never I suppose
> 
> View attachment 17079
> 
> 
> I've decided to name her Ksenia:
> 
> View attachment 17080
> 
> 
> My best vaping purchase to date, love my reo
> 
> P.S. First time posting with images, certainly hope I am not violating any imagine dimension rules... please go easy on me


Nice one mate, gotta love Kensie and Bo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Vincent said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is months overdue but better late than never I suppose
> 
> View attachment 17079
> 
> 
> I've decided to name her Ksenia:
> 
> View attachment 17080
> 
> 
> My best vaping purchase to date, love my reo
> 
> P.S. First time posting with images, certainly hope I am not violating any imagine dimension rules... please go easy on me


Most welcome to Reoville. Love your combination of colours on there. Glad you think the Reo is worth it. @johan should be along shortly to award your badge - he has just gone for a quick liver transplant after his sojourn in the bush. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

congrats on all the new REOS all!! Fantastic stuff!!


----------



## LandyMan

paulph201 said:


> congrats on all the new REOS all!! Fantastic stuff!!


GGGRRRR, wish mine would arrive now


----------



## johan

Love your new "_Black Widow_" @Vincent, many happy squonks and satisfying vapes - here's your official badge:

APOLOGIES
I keep on getting the feckin annoying message:

"The following error occured:
there was a problem uploading your file."

*If any of the other Reonauts can upload successfully, please present @Vincent with a badge please.*

(tried a gazillian times and my patience is now fully consumed)​


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vincent said:


> My best vaping purchase to date, love my reo
> 
> P.S. First time posting with images, certainly hope I am not violating any imagine dimension rules... please go easy on me



Spot on with everything! And awesome pic and name!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome to Reoville @Vincent and here is your badge!


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Vincent. Welcome to Reoville. Lovely REO.


----------



## johan

Thanks for helping out @Rob Fisher 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Looks like I've got Amber's twin @Rob Fisher,just arrived courtesy of another forum member

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Looks like I've got Amber's twin @Rob Fisher,just arrived courtesy of another forum member



Sweet ride John!


----------



## Vincent

Thanks @johan and @Rob Fisher for the shiny badge, really stoked to see so many reos in circulation.

Thank you @Silver for the welcome, loving it here in Reoville

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Reonaut Baby! Welcome @Jos 

Reo and Coil training 101 complete!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> New Reonaut Baby! Welcome @Jos
> 
> Reo and Coil training 101 complete!
> 
> View attachment 17331
> View attachment 17332


Lucky bugger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos

Lilly is a thing of beauty...thanks Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

This Reo idea of mine is fast turning into a bigger milestone then reaching 6 months of no tobacco. 

And you Reo guys are making it harder for me to not take the step. 

But I am not going to make the same mistake as i did with my sub ohming... I am taking the time. Practicing coil builds taking it slowly and doing my homework. 

I set myself a target last night to build a 1.6 ohm coil. sat down and the end result... 





​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Where @Rob Fisher ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!

Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Arthster

That looks seriously awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351


Wow wow wow! Stunning @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Lilly is a thing of beauty...thanks Rob.


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351



now THAT is art .. wow @hands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> This Reo idea of mine is fast turning into a bigger milestone then reaching 6 months of no tobacco.
> 
> And you Reo guys are making it harder for me to not take the step.
> 
> But I am not going to make the same mistake as i did with my sub ohming... I am taking the time. Practicing coil builds taking it slowly and doing my homework.
> 
> I set myself a target last night to build a 1.6 ohm coil. sat down and the end result...
> 
> View attachment 17335
> View attachment 17334
> 
> 
> View attachment 17336​


That is as close as dammit to your target!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351


Perfectly done @hands. Enjoy @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Andre said:


> That is as close as dammit to your target!



I was pleasantly surprised by that reading... Actually retook it 3 or 4 times to make sure


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351


@Rob Fisher that is a jewel right there, look amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!


Holy moly that is stunning!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

@Rob Fisher now that's damn sexy man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome to the new Reonauts!!

Wow @Rob Fisher that door looks super schweeet!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now that the initial excitement has subsided a little I am having a close look at the door and the craftmanship is simply out of this world... I now know exactly what the craftsman name on the forum is @hands. He has a very special pair of them!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351



Awesome, suddenly the unidentifiable sickness left me  and @hands you're an excellent artist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Thx to RMG i can post here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Thx to RMG i can post here



Congratulations on Alexandria, may you have many intimate squonking and satisfying vape sessions together, here's your badge and welcome to Reoville!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Congrats @kimbo !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

the door looks nice fitted on the Reo. i think you need to replace that drip tip with something more classy  .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> the door looks nice fitted on the Reo. i think you need to replace that drip tip with something more classy  .



I'll send a stainless steel one for engraving!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

thats lovely RMG and congratulations kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351




Wow that it just amazing. I know I'm also going to want a Reo Door like that. 
Very well done @hands 

And Congrats and welcome to Reoville @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan

@hands, no pressure to answer my "nosiness", but how long did it take you to engrave that masterpiece?


----------



## hands

johan said:


> @hands, no pressure to answer my "nosiness", but how long did it take you to engrave that masterpiece?


3-4 days. i love hand engraving and don't mind any "nosiness"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

hands said:


> 3-4 days. i love hand engraving and don't mind any "nosiness"



Thanks, I guessed more like 2 weeks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Philip

Its been a long road of vaping in my opinion not the real deal now I have found the real McCoy. Say Hello to Paige my little friend.
Zodiac has been kind enough to introduce me to this amazing world of vaping and showing me the ropes big shout out to him for his help Shot man appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Philip said:


> Its been a long road of vaping in my opinion not the real deal now I have found the real McCoy. Say Hello to Paige my little friend.
> Zodiac has been kind enough to introduce me to this amazing world of vaping and showing me the ropes big shout out to him for his help Shot man appreciate it.


Most welcome to Reoville. Glad you found the real deal. Both (blue and black and the flesh coloured one) are beauts! Enjoy. And thanks to the long standing Reonaut, @Zodiac, for the assist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Philip said:


> Its been a long road of vaping in my opinion not the real deal now I have found the real McCoy. Say Hello to Paige my little friend.
> Zodiac has been kind enough to introduce me to this amazing world of vaping and showing me the ropes big shout out to him for his help Shot man appreciate it.



Awesome looking black / blue color combo Reo - may Paige provide you with many happy vapes, here's your badge and welcome to the real world of vape satisfaction.

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

I cant wait for my badge... I should stop reading the Reo threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> I cant wait for my badge... I should stop reading the Reo threads



​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

johan said:


> View attachment 17382​



As soon as I can...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome to Reoville @Phillip! Life will never be the same again and vaping rocks even more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome to Reoville @Phillip! Life will never be the same again and vaping rocks even more!


Thank you


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @Philip


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351


Man.... that is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

kimbo said:


> Thx to RMG i can post here


Wow, she looks killer in black. Welcome to Reoville @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip

Alex said:


> Welcome to Reoville @Philip


Its Philip not Phillip two different people


----------



## Alex

Philip said:


> Its Philip not Phillip two different people


fixed

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh

That is one stunning Reo door @Rob Fisher. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

As for that engraved Raw Tumbled Reo door:
@Rob Fisher and @hands 

Its beautiful!

I find myself looking back at it again and again - 
The engraving is so good it looks like a painting. 
I love the way the wreath overlaps the border occasionally. And the textured background. And the way "GRAND" looks - its all just too good!
Well done @hands - you have amazing talent!

Still can't believe that something like that is engraved by hand. The modmaster needs to see this Rob.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Philip said:


> Its been a long road of vaping in my opinion not the real deal now I have found the real McCoy. Say Hello to Paige my little friend.
> Zodiac has been kind enough to introduce me to this amazing world of vaping and showing me the ropes big shout out to him for his help Shot man appreciate it.



Welcome to Reoville @Philip !
Wishing you many happy vapes ahead. Your Reo looks stunning


----------



## Riddle

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> I have so been looking forward to this vape mail... we have a very talented member among us and he is a jeweler who does the most amazing engraving! I sent him a REO door and asked him to engrave it for me with a North American Porcupine on it as that for me represents REO and the reason my avatar is a Porcupine!
> 
> Drum Roll... and here is the door! To say I'm over the moon with the result is an understatement! So happy with my one of a kind REO Door!
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350
> View attachment 17351



This is really stunning. Well done @hands. Hope you loving that new door @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> As for that engraved Raw Tumbled Reo door:
> @Rob Fisher and @hands
> 
> Its beautiful!
> 
> I find myself looking back at it again and again -
> The engraving is so good it looks like a painting.
> I love the way the wreath overlaps the border occasionally. And the textured background. And the way "GRAND" looks - its all just too good!
> Well done @hands - you have amazing talent!
> 
> Still can't believe that something like that is engraved by hand. The modmaster needs to see this Rob.



The Modmaster has seen it... and he is in awe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

Group Buy finally arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> Group Buy finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 17438
> View attachment 17439
> View attachment 17440


Some excited members out there right now!
And @Rob Fisher stalking the mail man with his new phone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> 
> Group Buy finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 17438
> View attachment 17439
> View attachment 17440


WWWWWOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO. I can see her!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> WWWWWOOOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO. I can see her!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk



love the white, even the orange and black


----------



## LandyMan

abdul said:


> love the white, even the orange and black


The one far right is miiiinneeee, all mmmiiinnnneeeeeee I tell you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> The one far right is miiiinneeee, all mmmiiinnnneeeeeee I tell you!



That door is stunning! It has to be said!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> That door is stunning! It has to be said!


Awesome .... need to find a nice VA Red drip tip to add some more red to her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> The one far right is miiiinneeee, all mmmiiinnnneeeeeee I tell you!


was speaking of the one furthest away, in the middle. but the far right is also stunning. hope budget allows for a reo soon


----------



## jtgrey

abdul said:


> was speaking of the one furthest away, in the middle. but the far right is also stunning. hope budget allows for a reo soon


Guess what colour is mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## abdul

jtgrey said:


> Guess what colour is mine


whats her name? its really stunning. def my first choice when i order mine.


----------



## jtgrey

abdul said:


> whats her name? its really stunning. def my first choice when i order mine.


Name for the Reo I am still thinking about but my van is called Flash !


----------



## LandyMan

Am I allowed to post her name yet?

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> Guess what colour is mine


Grey? LOL

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

the white reo is really AMAzing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Am I allowed to post her name yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


Of course, but when in hand you have to do a Reo Mail post for yer badge and official welcomes.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Of course, but when in hand you have to do a Reo Mail post for yer badge and official welcomes.


For sure!
I name thee Jane Colburn Levy, and you will henceforth be known as Jane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> For sure!
> I name thee Jane Colburn Levy, and you will henceforth be known as Jane.


She is a beaty....those eyes again!


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> She is a beaty....those eyes again!


Chose her for the red hair, and the dark side of her in Suburgatory to match the black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliff

What a way to start the weekend!  Thanks for that awesome news @Rob Fisher ! 

My Reo was on Rob's desk, I'm honoured! 
How about a snap of it next to Avril with her flashy door

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cliff this was a group buy and not the VM order. This order was placed over a month ago. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Cliff

Whoops!  Just saw the orange and black and went all googly eyed 

Dammit, that counts my colour combo out as unique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

abdul said:


> love the white, even the orange and black


The orange and black lady is mine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Okay so I think that's enough nappy rash for one day 

Please welcome my third reo grand to the family  unamed LP orange reo grand 

A big thank you to @Rob Fisher for facilitating this group buy  and for my heart drawing on the rayon packet  

To the other soon to be Reonauts who were on this group buy, I don't know how or why this was delivered on a Saturday. I'm not complaining tho 







Here she is sporting an odin

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> Okay so I think that's enough nappy rash for one day
> 
> Please welcome my third reo grand to the family  unamed LP orange reo grand
> 
> A big thank you to @Rob Fisher for facilitating this group buy  and for my heart drawing on the rayon packet
> 
> To the other soon to be Reonauts who were on this group buy, I don't know how or why this was delivered on a Saturday. I'm not complaining tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is sporting an odin


Very nice you lucky bugger. Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> Okay so I think that's enough nappy rash for one day
> 
> Please welcome my third reo grand to the family  unamed LP orange reo grand
> 
> A big thank you to @Rob Fisher for facilitating this group buy  and for my heart drawing on the rayon packet
> 
> To the other soon to be Reonauts who were on this group buy, I don't know how or why this was delivered on a Saturday. I'm not complaining tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is sporting an odin



I love the orange/black combination - enjoy! (_my excitement is still a bit low due to the horrid picture in the other thread_).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> Very nice you lucky bugger. Congrats!!


Thanks man  can you imagine my surprise when I'm hanging out having a coffee and a vape in my pj's, when all of a sudden the courier appears 

Looking forward to when you get yours! There could maybe be some hope that it arrives today!


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> I love the orange/black combination - enjoy! (_my excitement is still a bit low due to the horrid picture in the other thread_).


Haha sorry @johan 

I promise that will be the last time I do that to you for the rest of the year!

Even nappy rashes deserve a end of year holiday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks man  can you imagine my surprise when I'm hanging out having a coffee and a vape in my pj's, when all of a sudden the courier appears
> 
> Looking forward to when you get yours! There could maybe be some hope that it arrives today!


LOL. I bet that was the best "opening your door in pjs" moment EVA 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> LOL. I bet that was the best "opening your door in pjs" moment EVA
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


Without a doubt


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Okay so I think that's enough nappy rash for one day
> 
> Please welcome my third reo grand to the family  unamed LP orange reo grand
> 
> A big thank you to @Rob Fisher for facilitating this group buy  and for my heart drawing on the rayon packet
> 
> To the other soon to be Reonauts who were on this group buy, I don't know how or why this was delivered on a Saturday. I'm not complaining tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is sporting an odin


Congrats. Love that colour combination. Enjoy, even more flavour alternation now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Congrats. Love that colour combination. Enjoy, even more flavour alternation now.


Thanks @Andre

Bright colours with black doors seem to be my forte in reoville

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

That's stunning @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely Reo @Yiannaki 
Wishing you all the best with it!

You are right, bright colour with Black door looks fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Reo mail and on a saturday. How much better can a weekend get @Yiannaki 
Love the orange and black combination. Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

It is Monday morning, cup of java in one hand, BEC Pro in the other, chatting to my wife.

The home phone rings. My mind goes into overdrive: Only two sets of people use that number - my parents (which I spoke to the day before) and estate security. Could it be? Really, could it?!

I race down the stairs, grab the phone and check the number. It's security ... but wait, my wife is expecting her new iPhone today as well. My heart is racing. I pick up: "Sir, this is security at the gate, we have the Courier Guy ...". I didn't even let him finish: "Let him in immediately my good man!"

BOOM, WHAT?! REO Mail baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## LandyMan

Jane's trip seems to have been a rough one though  Nick on the bottom right hand corner:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Congratulations @LandyMan - may you enjoy many intimate vapes with fiery Jane, and don't forget to squonk her when she gets "hot" - here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> Jane's trip seems to have been a rough one though  Nick on the bottom right hand corner:



So annoying! Bummer! She came all the way from the USA in perfect nick!


----------



## johan

Tip: that beauty spot on Jane can be quickly blotted out with a black permanent marker @LandyMan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

awesome reo mail guys!!!!

love the colors

@Yiannaki that odin is beautiful with that reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

johan said:


> Tip: that beauty spot on Jane can be quickly blotted out with a black permanent marker @LandyMan.


Exactly what I was thinking ... rumbling through the kid's drawer now to find one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> It is Monday morning, cup of java in one hand, BEC Pro in the other, chatting to my wife.
> 
> The home phone rings. My mind goes into overdrive: Only two sets of people use that number - my parents (which I spoke to the day before) and estate security. Could it be? Really, could it?!
> 
> I race down the stairs, grab the phone and check the number. It's security ... but wait, my wife is expecting her new iPhone today as well. My heart is racing. I pick up: "Sir, this is security at the gate, we have the Courier Guy ...". I didn't even let him finish: "Let him in immediately my good man!"
> 
> BOOM, WHAT?! REO Mail baby!


The wait is over, at last. Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it please.


----------



## Marzuq

love the little story leading up to the pics @LandyMan 
Your new lasy is beautful and will most definitely make you a happy man 
enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Great stuff @LandyMan, your excitement was so palpable that I found myself sharing in your joy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks Guys! Was really looking forward to her. So now she is sitting here on my desk at home, staring at me ... have damn conference calls from 11am to 2pm back to back before I can build her first coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vincent

Glad to see you finally got hold of your reo @LandyMan! 

That red and black looks awesome together, looks just like the cabby in your profile pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Vincent said:


> Glad to see you finally got hold of your reo @LandyMan!
> 
> That red and black looks awesome together, looks just like the cabby in your profile pic


Thanks @Vincent. Check the photo in the Out and about thread where I introduced the two


----------



## jtgrey

Gives me great pleasure to introduce to you .... Leanna Decker ... Thank you @Rob Fisher you are a true legend.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

I want one of dose


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Gives me great pleasure to introduce to you .... Leanna Decker ... Thank you @Rob Fisher you are a true legend.


She is a beaut. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please do tell us about it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> Gives me great pleasure to introduce to you .... Leanna Decker ... Thank you @Rob Fisher you are a true legend.


At last. Congrats man, she's a real looker!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

jtgrey said:


> Gives me great pleasure to introduce to you .... Leanna Decker ... Thank you @Rob Fisher you are a true legend.



Congrats @jtgrey 
Welcome to Reoville. Your Reo looks really amazing.
Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Thank you guys . I must say that after a toot on Leanna with the cyclone on , I will never look at a box mod again !! It is as good as you can get. Pity it took me such a long time to get one .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> Thank you guys . I must say that after a toot on Leanna with the cyclone on , I will never look at a box mod again !! It is as good as you can get. Pity it took me such a long time to get one .


I love that black Cyclone, and the drip tip looks awesome. Well done @jtgrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jtgrey said:


> Thank you guys . I must say that after a toot on Leanna with the cyclone on , I will never look at a box mod again !! It is as good as you can get. Pity it took me such a long time to get one .



And if you want an even better taste then try get a Cyclone (You have the Cyclone AFC or Cyclops). The cyclone is for mouth to lung and max flavour... the Cyclops for lung hitters.

I smaak your drip tip stukkend!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Will see if I can get hold of 20mm aluminum round bar and then I will make a couple of them for you all . I also want to try and make the cap piece of the drip tip , then you will be able to put any drip tip on it and still have the fusion drip tip effect . But at the moment I only have 50mm aluminum round bar and that makes the machining to much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

jtgrey said:


> Will see if I can get hold of 20mm aluminum round bar and then I will make a couple of them for you all . I also want to try and make the cap piece of the drip tip , then you will be able to put any drip tip on it and still have the fusion drip tip effect . But at the moment I only have 50mm aluminum round bar and that makes the machining to much.



That's a brilliant idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

jtgrey said:


> Gives me great pleasure to introduce to you .... Leanna Decker ... Thank you @Rob Fisher you are a true legend.



Congratulations on a beautiful "hoerranje" Leanna Reo! May you turn many drip tips for her atties and more importantly receive true vape satisfaction from her. Here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Thank you @johan !


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome to Reoville @jtgrey. Enjoy


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Yiannaki

Congratulations on the new beauties @LandyMan and @jtgrey :R they are absolutely gorgeous! 

Welcome to Reoville gentlemen  I know you'll enjoy your stay here very much

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey

proper noob question coming up....anybody care to explain the whole REO thing to me, pros, cons.....what they are and what they do well and not so well? read alot about them seen pics but still have a cloudy picture of what they really involve.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

jtgrey said:


> Gives me great pleasure to introduce to you .... Leanna Decker ... Thank you @Rob Fisher you are a true legend.


Welcome to reoville @jtgrey 
thats a beautiful reo.
Love the color

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Smokey said:


> proper noob question coming up....anybody care to explain the whole REO thing to me, pros, cons.....what they are and what they do well and not so well? read alot about them seen pics but still have a cloudy picture of what they really involve.


Am sure I saw a post by @johan referring you to the Reo Basics thread? And I see you have been there. Please shout if you have any questions. Best thread for questions is probably this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey

Andre said:


> Am sure I saw a post by @johan referring you to the Reo Basics thread? And I see you have been there. Please shout if you have any questions. Best thread for questions is probably this one.




thanks @Andre this is exactly the kinda info i was looking for , also saw a post from @johan which seems to have gone missing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Congrats to the new Reo owners. Looking good guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Smokey said:


> proper noob question coming up....anybody care to explain the whole REO thing to me, pros, cons.....what they are and what they do well and not so well? read alot about them seen pics but still have a cloudy picture of what they really involve.



Short version: Supreme leader in authentic (not fake) bottom feeding mechanical mod, providing the ultimate in flavor, full stop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Smokey said:


> thanks @Andre this is exactly the kinda info i was looking for , also saw a post from @johan which seems to have gone missing



Apologies, deleted my first post as it read a bit sarcastic, which wasn't meant to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

I got my first Reo from @Morne and I'm loving it. Been vaping this little beauty exclusively for the last 5 days, and I reckon it'll be a while before my other mods see the light of day.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> I got my first Reo from @Morne and I'm loving it. Been vaping this little beauty exclusively for the last 5 days, and I reckon it'll be a while before my other mods see the light of day.
> View attachment 18064
> View attachment 18065


A very warm welcome to Reoville. Glad you are enjoying the Reo. @johan should be around in due course to award your badge. Enjoy, and do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Stephen said:


> I got my first Reo from @Morne and I'm loving it. Been vaping this little beauty exclusively for the last 5 days, and I reckon it'll be a while before my other mods see the light of day.
> View attachment 18064
> View attachment 18065



Congratulations bud and welcome to Reoville 

There's a good chance your other mods won't see the light of day ever again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Stephen said:


> I got my first Reo from @Morne and I'm loving it. Been vaping this little beauty exclusively for the last 5 days, and I reckon it'll be a while before my other mods see the light of day.
> View attachment 18064
> View attachment 18065



Congratulations Stephen - the rest of the gang in Reoville wish you many happy vapes - here's your badge (PS: you can start selling your other mods as they're only going to collect dust).

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Congrats @Stephan

And welcome to the dark side  - where no other mods see the light of day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stephen

Andre said:


> A very warm welcome to Reoville. Glad you are enjoying the Reo. @johan should be around in due course to award your badge. Enjoy, and do shout if you have any questions.


 
Thanks Andre, the learning curve is significantly shortened by using this forum. If I have any questions I'll definitely give you a shout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Congrats @Stephen, welcome to the f&=^$% freak club

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to reoville @Stephen 
your reo is a beauty indeed.
Enjoy the new vape experience

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Belated welcome to Reoville @Stephen 
Your Reo does look awesome
Hope you still enjoying it - let us know how its going

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Glad to welcome you here @Stephen.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jean

I am proud to say that I got this from my wife as n christmas gift! Tumbled aluminium, Atomic, 26g 6/5, 0.5 ohm, DIY berry, litchi and menthol 3mg 60vg ratio. Awesome device! At last I have the ultimate mod! Love the atomic also, mostly set for cloud chasing! Got allot to read up on this forum. My mind is like a Reo sponge now! Ill leave some pics here.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Awesome Reo (PS. and wife) @Jean. Many happy vapes and welcome to vape heaven - here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Very nice @Jean, congrats.
@Andre, that Atomic just looks the bomb without the overhang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely pics and congrats on the Reo @Jean !
Wish you well with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

Congrats @Jean, and welcome to a whole new vaping experience!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

johan said:


> Awesome Reo (PS. and wife) @Jean. Many happy vapes and welcome to vape heaven - here's your badge:
> 
> View attachment 18771​



Thanks allot. All of you! Your all a great groop to vape with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Stephen said:


> Congrats @Jean, and welcome to a whole new vaping experience!!!!


I like to call it a vaperience! New word for 2015!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Congrats @Jean. That reo is beautiful 

Hold on to your wife bro, she's a real keeper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nice one @Jean and Mrs Jean. Thats an awesome xmas pressie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jean said:


> I am proud to say that I got this from my wife as n christmas gift! Tumbled aluminium, Atomic, 26g 6/5, 0.5 ohm, DIY berry, litchi and menthol 3mg 60vg ratio. Awesome device! At last I have the ultimate mod! Love the atomic also, mostly set for cloud chasing! Got allot to read up on this forum. My mind is like a Reo sponge now! Ill leave some pics here.
> View attachment 18764
> View attachment 18763
> View attachment 18768
> View attachment 18768


Wow, what a gift. Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville @Jean. Enjoy. And tell us about it. Love the red light clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

LandyMan said:


> Very nice @Jean, congrats.
> @Andre, that Atomic just looks the bomb without the overhang


Yes, it does. If your are OCD about an overhang like @Rob Fisher, go for the Atomic. A good atty, but not as good as the Odin imo though. I got rid of mine after the Odin.


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Yes, it does. If your are OCD about an overhang like @Rob Fisher, go for the Atomic. A good atty, but not as good as the Odin imo though. I got rid of mine after the Odin.


I am not too phased about it, I have the Stillare with quite some overhang, but looking for a RM2 sized atty, with better capability.


----------



## Snape of Vape

And so it's my turn at last! 
End of this month marks a year free of cigarettes, and as that was my milestone for getting a Reo, I treated myself a bit earlier. 

Thanks @MurderDoll for meeting up with me to make the exchange.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Congrats on the 1 year, and on your new toy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Snape of Vape said:


> And so it's my turn at last!
> End of this month marks a year free of cigarettes, and as that was my milestone for getting a Reo, I treated myself a bit earlier.
> 
> Thanks @MurderDoll for meeting up with me to make the exchange.


Congrats. Great buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Awesome Reo @Jean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Snape of Vape said:


> And so it's my turn at last!
> End of this month marks a year free of cigarettes, and as that was my milestone for getting a Reo, I treated myself a bit earlier.
> 
> Thanks @MurderDoll for meeting up with me to make the exchange.



Congratulations!
Very clever to set a milestone for getting a Reo - I might steal that idea 
And that Taifun driptip looks brilliant on there 
Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks everyone! 
@free3dom thank you, I also think the driptip looks pretty good on there, it's been my favourite driptip up to date, so it works for me! 

Haha, I had to set a goal, at the rate I was upgrading I was heading for it before my first bottle was done!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Snape of Vape said:


> And so it's my turn at last!
> End of this month marks a year free of cigarettes, and as that was my milestone for getting a Reo, I treated myself a bit earlier.
> 
> Thanks @MurderDoll for meeting up with me to make the exchange.



Congrats @Snape of Vape and most welcome to Reoville 

As @Andre would say, enjoy and do tell us about it 

I'm sure our resident badge master @johan will award your official Reonaut badge in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new REO @Snape of Vape. Wishing you the very best. Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Wow thanks guys! Glad I could finally join the "cult"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> And so it's my turn at last!
> End of this month marks a year free of cigarettes, and as that was my milestone for getting a Reo, I treated myself a bit earlier.
> 
> Thanks @MurderDoll for meeting up with me to make the exchange.


Most welcome to Reoville. That hammertone looks great. Enjoy, and please give as your impressions after a week or so. Do shout if you have any questions. Remember, the air hole should be facing away from you as you draw - otherwise you might get some gurgling.


----------



## johan

Snape of Vape said:


> Wow thanks guys! Glad I could finally join the "cult"



Eventually you've done it  - would love to hear your experience in due time and here's your badge bud:

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

PS. I'm off on an unscheduled business trip later today - if one of the old-timers will be so kind to award the badges for the new incoming Reonauts. Should be back early next week, thanks.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> PS. I'm off on an unscheduled business trip later today - if one of the old-timers will be so kind to award the badges for the new incoming Reonauts. Should be back early next week, thanks.


Shall do. All the best with the business.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Congrats on the awesome new REOS guys. Looking good.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jean

Andre said:


> Wow, what a gift. Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville @Jean. Enjoy. And tell us about it. Love the red light clouds.


 
Thanks @Andre, loving the Reo. Still getting used to it. Knowing when to hit the juice and not. But didn't get a dry hit for 2 days now! So guess I'm sorted. About the pics, me and a friend was having a braai and I used my headlamp and always loved the vape under the light. Down drop lights or pendants are the best to vape under!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Welcome to all the new Reonauts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Thanks to @Rob Fisher Alexandra is whole again. Thank you 

For new Reo owners, that little magnets, if they fall on the floor they run away and hide, get some extra

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Hi Guys

I have always dreamed of being able to post in this thread and today I have the true pleasure of doing so.

Please welcome the newest addition to my vape gear family




5 pulls on 6mg Heavenly T and I am already on a silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to Reoville @BhavZ 
and may i add what a beautiful lady you have there
@Andre will be badging you soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

kimbo said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher Alexandra is whole again. Thank you
> 
> For new Reo owners, that little magnets, if they fall on the floor they run away and hide, get some extra
> 
> View attachment 18911


ok worry = super glue that little magnet the wrong way in.

After about a hour soak in acetone (nail polish remover) and a light tap on the side of the table it came out *sigh*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have always dreamed of being able to post in this thread and today I have the true pleasure of doing so.
> 
> Please welcome the newest addition to my vape gear family
> 
> View attachment 18920
> 
> 
> 5 pulls on 6mg Heavenly T and I am already on a silver


What an absolute pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. Your Reo is stunning. Enjoy and tell us about it. Here is your badge, making you officially a Reonaut. Happy vaping days.


----------



## BhavZ

Andre said:


> What an absolute pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. Your Reo is stunning. Enjoy and tell us about it. Here is your badge, making you officially a Reonaut. Happy vaping days.



Thank you so much @Andre 

I definitely will be giving updates as time passes, I already have grown to love Night Fury and I find it very difficult to put her down

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riddle

BhavZ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have always dreamed of being able to post in this thread and today I have the true pleasure of doing so.
> 
> Please welcome the newest addition to my vape gear family
> 
> View attachment 18920
> 
> 
> 5 pulls on 6mg Heavenly T and I am already on a silver



Good looking REO ...

CONGRATS

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have always dreamed of being able to post in this thread and today I have the true pleasure of doing so.
> 
> Please welcome the newest addition to my vape gear family
> 
> View attachment 18920
> 
> 
> 5 pulls on 6mg Heavenly T and I am already on a silver



Wow @BhavZ 
This is AMAZING!!!

We've come a long way from the mpT2 days 

Wishing you all the very best! 
Happy vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Wow @BhavZ
> This is AMAZING!!!
> 
> We've come a long way from the mpT2 days
> 
> Wishing you all the very best!
> Happy vaping!


Thanks @Silver 

Indeed we have, feels good to be part of the Reo family


----------



## Silver

Its great to have you as part of the Reo family!
We can compare notes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

well done @BhavZ 

How does she vape?


----------



## BhavZ

Oliver Barry said:


> well done @BhavZ
> 
> How does she vape?


Thanks man

How does she vape? In a word, AWESOME!

Well worth every penny spent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

BhavZ said:


> Thanks man
> 
> How does she vape? In a word, AWESOME!
> 
> Well worth every penny spent



Ill join you soon enough in that town called "Vaping Nirvana"...

Birthday in 10 days... lets see what it brings!


----------



## BhavZ

Oliver Barry said:


> Ill join you soon enough in that town called "Vaping Nirvana"...
> 
> Birthday in 10 days... lets see what it brings!


Lekker man, you wont regret it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Reo mail!!!

Finally arrived, what an awesome mod!!!!

Great to join this elite group.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville @Justin Pattrick . Enjoy and do tell us about it. And shout if you have any questions. A pleasure to award your official Reonaut badge:


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Andre said:


> Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville @Justin Pattrick . Enjoy and do tell us about it. And shout if you have any questions. A pleasure to award your official Reonaut badge:



Thanks@Andre, love the badge!

I am really enjoying the reo, I just find myself battling with such a tight pull, usually vape on the plume veil, and Atlantis so I find the draw on the reo super tight. 

Flavour is amazing though.


----------



## LandyMan

Justin Pattrick said:


> Thanks@Andre, love the badge!
> 
> I am really enjoying the reo, I just find myself battling with such a tight pull, usually vape on the plume veil, and Atlantis so I find the draw on the reo super tight.
> 
> Flavour is amazing though.


Welcome and congrats. Yes, the RM2 does have a very tight draw, sometimes I use it when I want to contain the clouds  but mostly I use the Stillare


----------



## Andre

Justin Pattrick said:


> Thanks@Andre, love the badge!
> 
> I am really enjoying the reo, I just find myself battling with such a tight pull, usually vape on the plume veil, and Atlantis so I find the draw on the reo super tight.
> 
> Flavour is amazing though.


Many open up the air hole on the RM2. If you do, just go gradually - easy to make bigger, but going smaller is a problem. Otherwise consider the Odin from VapeClub - @JakesSA mods them to bf for free for us bottom feeders. Reserve one here - think he is in the process of making a new batch bf. Here is a thread on the Odin: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-odin-thread.t4934/. Probably the most popular atomizer for the Reo nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Andre said:


> Many open up the air hole on the RM2. If you do, just go gradually - easy to make bigger, but going smaller is a problem. Otherwise consider the Odin from VapeClub - @JakesSA mods them to bf for free for us bottom feeders. Reserve one here - think he is in the process of making a new batch bf. Here is a thread on the Odin: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-odin-thread.t4934/. Probably the most popular atomizer for the Reo nowadays.



Awesome, thank you, I will look into that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats @Justin Pattrick and BhavZ. Welcome to Reoville.


via iphone


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Reo @Justin Pattrick 
Wish you well with it!

The RM2 has outstanding flavour for mouth to lung vaping with a tightish draw
There are other atomisers that can be converted into bottom feeding that several Reonauts use for excellent lung hitting with much more airflow.


----------



## DaRoach

My first Reo!!! Thanks @Marzuq I'll take good care of her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

DaRoach said:


> My first Reo!!! Thanks @Marzuq I'll take good care of her.


Congrats. That is a beautiful combination from a great Reonaut. Enjoy and do give us your impressions. Here is your badge making you officially a Reonaut!


----------



## DaRoach

Andre said:


> Congrats. That is a beautiful combination from a great Reonaut. Enjoy and do give us your impressions. Here is your badge making you officially a Reonaut!


Thanks my very first impression is its alot smaller than i thought. Vapes great good flavor and vapour a couple of dry hits LOL just need to get used to sqwonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

DaRoach said:


> Thanks my very first impression is its alot smaller than i thought. Vapes great good flavor and vapour a couple of dry hits LOL just need to get used to sqwonking.


Yip, squonking takes some time to get used to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

DaRoach said:


> My first Reo!!! Thanks @Marzuq I'll take good care of her.


 She will definitely treat you as well as she treated me.
Enjoy bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean

Welcome to all the new Reonauts! Hope you guys enjoy it as I have been enjoying it!

So it's Friday night coil building night! FNCBN! ... OMG,right?

Gonna smack a duel coil in my Atomic! 0.6Ohm is the Mark. Will have pix this time!

Vape you later!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Some Reo mail for me 

Me living in the States i must be prepared for anything, so i pinched the review budget a bit and bought some for-in-case spares for Alexandra

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Some Reo mail for me
> 
> Me living in the States i must be prepared for anything, so i pinched the review budget a bit and bought some for-in-case spares for Alexandra
> 
> View attachment 19042


Ah, now that you have it, you are never going to need it.....Murphy's Law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Ah, no that you have it, you are never going to need it.....Murphy's Law.



Like cellphone insurance lol, I had 3 phones stolen in 2 years with no cover, and for the last 4 years nothing since I took out the insurance. Just can't win.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean

Okay, so this is not my best. Came to 0.5 ohm. Very hot vape. 28g. Ill have to rebuild tomorrow!


----------



## Riaz

Hi @Jean

Do u wrap around a drill bit? 

If so, before removing the coil from the bit (or whichever tool you use to wrap around) take a pliers and pull the tension out of the coil. This will straighten out them coils and make em all even. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Hello Reoville Im Back. running ..28ohm dual 24g coils in the atomic whooooooop



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Riaz

RIEFY said:


> Hello Reoville Im Back. running ..28ohm dual 24g coils in the atomic whooooooop
> View attachment 19056
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Good to have you back Rief 

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Riaz said:


> Hi @Jean
> 
> Do u wrap around a drill bit?
> 
> If so, before removing the coil from the bit (or whichever tool you use to wrap around) take a pliers and pull the tension out of the coil. This will straighten out them coils and make em all even.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Riaz
Im using allen keys, sad to say. But I get what you mean. Its also easier with more wraps. But I will try again. Allot out of practice after my Trident died. My kayfun is still running a teisted coil witch are easy to wrap. Thanks fir the help.


----------



## Zodiac

Welcome back @RIEFY, i think you should have time shares in Reoville by now, looking good bro, welcome back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


> Hello Reoville Im Back. running ..28ohm dual 24g coils in the atomic whooooooop
> View attachment 19056
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome to have you back. Enjoy and do stay a little bit longer this time.


Zodiac said:


> Welcome back @RIEFY, i think you should have time shares in Reoville by now, looking good bro, welcome back


He never stays long enough to accumulate shares.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LandyMan

RIEFY said:


> Hello Reoville Im Back. running ..28ohm dual 24g coils in the atomic whooooooop
> View attachment 19056
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Ddddooodddddd, welcome back!! Where do I get a drip tip lika that?


----------



## Dr Evil

RIEFY said:


> Hello Reoville Im Back. running ..28ohm dual 24g coils in the atomic whooooooop
> View attachment 19056
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



You must couldn't stay away bwahahaha 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome back @RIEFY ! Not that I have been here that long but good to see you in the land of REOville man.


----------



## RIEFY

thanks guys good to be back

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba

Nice one @RIEFY happy to see you hold Shariefa


----------



## RIEFY

capetocuba said:


> Nice one @RIEFY happy to see you hold Shariefa


Thanks duncan.... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba

RIEFY said:


> Thanks duncan....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


A well know source cited the following 
" Shariefa was by the dressmaker already taking measurements for a new outfit"

Is this true? And its a pleasure BTW


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> A well know source cited the following
> " Shariefa was by the dressmaker already taking measurements for a new outfit"
> 
> Is this true? And its a pleasure BTW


Very probable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> thanks guys good to be back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Welcome back @RIEFY 
Your Reo looks stunning
I notice each time you come back, your coils get more vicious!
What juice have you got in that Atomic ?


----------



## Lee

Say hello to.... Svetlana!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yiannaki

Lee said:


> Say hello to.... Svetlana!


Congrats @Lee ! She is a stunner!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lee said:


> Say hello to.... Svetlana!



So beautiful!


----------



## Yiannaki

RIEFY said:


> Hello Reoville Im Back. running ..28ohm dual 24g coils in the atomic whooooooop
> View attachment 19056
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Glad to have you back in Reoville @RIEFY 

Wow! Dual 24g in the atomic must be quite a snug fit. I'm sure it makes for a super hot vape.

Welcome home


----------



## LandyMan

Lee said:


> Say hello to.... Svetlana!


Very nice ... that white looks stunning!


----------



## Alex

Lee said:


> Say hello to.... Svetlana!
> 
> View attachment 19183



Awesome, especially your atty.


----------



## Lee

Thanks @Yiannaki , @Rob Fisher , @Alex & @LandyMan !


----------



## Cliff

Congrats @Lee 

Here you go @Andre  




Thank you again @Rob Fisher and @Oupa, delivery was perfectly timed for my 6 months of vaping on the 7th of January  and even sent to the holiday address on the South Coast!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a beauty @Cliff! Is that one of your own bullet buttons? Are you ready to produce them for resale yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher lol i am making some as well but @Cliff is doing a better job


----------



## Alex

@Cliff ...buddy You do those buttons We need to talk, I have a good coffee machine here


----------



## Andre

Lee said:


> Say hello to.... Svetlana!
> 
> View attachment 19183


Congrats @Lee, Svetlana is a beauty. And I like her hairdo. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Cliff said:


> Congrats @Lee
> 
> Here you go @Andre
> 
> View attachment 19187
> 
> 
> Thank you again @Rob Fisher and @Oupa, delivery was perfectly timed for my 6 months of vaping on the 7th of January  and even sent to the holiday address on the South Coast!


Congrats @Cliff, like that colour combination and the bullet button. Enjoy. A huge congrats on the 6 months - a great achievement.


----------



## Cliff

Yep Uncle Rob it is indeed another one  

I'm not far off from making them, still looking for a few things to iron out some kinks in the process and refine them a little, this month has 2 trips to the coast hampering my efforts but I hope to have them going soon.



Alex said:


> @Cliff ...buddy You do those buttons We need to talk, I have a good coffee machine here



@Alex we'll talk soon if that's the case

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great news @Cliff. Let the world know when you are ready because there are a few boys who missed out on my group buy!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> Great news @Cliff. Let the world know when you are ready because there are a few boys who missed out on my group buy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Yeah, like me


----------



## Cliff

Will do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

I am counting the days. Soon... Soon the world will be in my hands....


----------



## RIEFY

capetocuba said:


> A well know source cited the following
> " Shariefa was by the dressmaker already taking measurements for a new outfit"
> 
> Is this true? And its a pleasure BTW


you guys know me tooo well... make over will be done tomorrow after a visit to @Oupa

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver said:


> Welcome back @RIEFY
> Your Reo looks stunning
> I notice each time you come back, your coils get more vicious!
> What juice have you got in that Atomic ?


currently vaping 6mg a variety of nicoticket and some from an anonymous mixer in vape town whos joooses are awesome

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Cliff said:


> Yep Uncle Rob it is indeed another one
> 
> I'm not far off from making them, still looking for a few things to iron out some kinks in the process and refine them a little, this month has 2 trips to the coast hampering my efforts but I hope to have them going soon.
> 
> 
> 
> @Alex we'll talk soon if that's the case


Hi @Cliff i will need one of those buttons to complete my reo too let me know when they available

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

@Cliff put me down for one as well please


----------



## capetocuba

@Cliff please could you put me down for 2


----------



## Riaz

@Cliff one for me as well please


----------



## Cliff

No problem guys, sadly time isn't on my side at the moment... Then again I know you're all patient since you each waited for a Reo  

Taken names down and I'll get in contact with each of you closer to the time for colour/size combo's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

Cliff said:


> No problem guys, sadly time isn't on my side at the moment... Then again I know you're all patient since you each waited for a Reo
> 
> Taken names down and I'll get in contact with each of you closer to the time for colour/size combo's


I didn't explicitly indicate, but I would also like one  please sir, when the time is right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have always dreamed of being able to post in this thread and today I have the true pleasure of doing so.
> 
> Please welcome the newest addition to my vape gear family
> 
> View attachment 18920
> 
> 
> 5 pulls on 6mg Heavenly T and I am already on a silver



Congratulations! I was waiting a very long time for this post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations to the following guys, definitely the best vape investment you've ever made:
@Justin Pattrick
@DaRoach 
@Lee
@Cliff 

And I'm pleased to make your acquaintance @RIEFY

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Jean

Hi again.
So this is a second take on the Atomic dual coil. 26g, 7/6 at 0.6 ohm. Not as hot as I like. The vapour is also not as much as I thought it would be. Is it maybe too much wick?


----------



## Riaz

Jean said:


> Hi again.
> So this is a second take on the Atomic dual coil. 26g, 7/6 at 0.6 ohm. Not as hot as I like. The vapour is also not as much as I thought it would be. Is it maybe too much wick?


definitely too much wick

remember, with the reo, less wick is always better

one shouldnt wick it like a normal dripper- this results in flavor loss (and sometimes vaper production loss as well)




also, check out this thread 

tons of builds herein

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Jean said:


> Hi again.
> So this is a second take on the Atomic dual coil. 26g, 7/6 at 0.6 ohm. Not as hot as I like. The vapour is also not as much as I thought it would be. Is it maybe too much wick?



@Jean - What is the inner diameter of the coils?

It seems to be 2.0mm or is it 2.5mm?


----------



## jtgrey

Really Big , no HUGE thanks to @Andre for the blue Reo . She is really lovely . Now that I have 2 they can keep each other company ! Andre thanks for saying nothing  Always a pleasure to visit you .

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

jtgrey said:


> Really Big , no HUGE thanks to @Andre for the blue Reo . She is really lovely . Now that I have 2 they can keep each other company ! Andre thanks for saying nothing  Always a pleasure to visit you .
> View attachment 19470
> View attachment 19471



Good looking Blue Baby! enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Next would be a mini reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Ok so, now that i am on the waiting end of Reo Mail, i am going Bonkers with anticipation .... Somehow the voices of reason on the forum tried to convince me into what would have happened at any given rate.

@Andre, thank you for the immense trust, this is not something that happens in very many places. But this is the second time its happened here.

A big Kudo's to you my good man. And thank you.

PS. Did you have a name for her? Or do i need to re-christen her ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Really Big , no HUGE thanks to @Andre for the blue Reo . She is really lovely . Now that I have 2 they can keep each other company ! Andre thanks for saying nothing  Always a pleasure to visit you .
> View attachment 19470
> View attachment 19471


Always a pleasure to deal and receive a visit from you. Enjoy, I know the Reo is in the best of hands.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ok so, now that i am on the waiting end of Reo Mail, i am going Bonkers with anticipation .... Somehow the voices of reason on the forum tried to convince me into what would have happened at any given rate.
> 
> @Andre, thank you for the immense trust, this is not something that happens in very many places. But this is the second time its happened here.
> 
> A big Kudo's to you my good man. And thank you.
> 
> PS. Did you have a name for her? Or do i need to re-christen her ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Pleasure is all mine. No, she was never named so you will have the privilege.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

They can even swap clothing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean

Riaz said:


> definitely too much wick
> 
> remember, with the reo, less wick is always better
> 
> one shouldnt wick it like a normal dripper- this results in flavor loss (and sometimes vaper production loss as well)
> 
> View attachment 19466
> 
> 
> also, check out this thread
> 
> tons of builds herein


@Riaz i've lessen the wick and airflow is better, now to wait for the spare battery to charge. Then we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Yiannaki said:


> @Jean - What is the inner diameter of the coils?
> 
> It seems to be 2.0mm or is it 2.5mm?


It's 1.5mm. @Riaz what is your build on that pic?


----------



## Riaz

Jean said:


> It's 1.5mm. @Riaz what is your build on that pic?


It's around 0.4/ 0.5 ohms

2mm id
9 wraps
26g kanthal

Vaping like a beast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Jean said:


> It's 1.5mm. @Riaz what is your build on that pic?


The resistance you mentioned doesn't seem right for the build. 

Off of a 2.0mm ID, 6/7 wrap build you should be sitting around 0.3/0.4. So on a 1.5mm ID it would be even less.

The resistance you mentioned is almost as if it's not reading the other coil. This could maybe be the reason that the vape is not to your liking. 

I'm thinking it could be one of the following:

- your kanthal is not actually 26g as has been labelled or 

- your post screws are not making a good connection.


My guess is that it would be the latter which would explain the sub par vaping experience. Maybe have a look for the following:

- Check that your post screws are tightened correctly and that they haven't backed out somewhat.

- or Check to see that you have not maybe snapped one of the coil legs while tightening down. Hence why it would read only the one coil.


Hope you come right man and that this info was of use to you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean

Yiannaki said:


> The resistance you mentioned doesn't seem right for the build.
> 
> Off of a 2.0mm ID, 6/7 wrap build you should be sitting around 0.3/0.4. So on a 1.5mm ID it would be even less.
> 
> The resistance you mentioned is almost as if it's not reading the other coil. This could maybe be the reason that the vape is not to your liking.
> 
> I'm thinking it could be one of the following:
> 
> - your kanthal is not actually 26g as has been labelled or
> 
> - your post screws are not making a good connection.
> 
> 
> My guess is that it would be the latter which would explain the sub par vaping experience. Maybe have a look for the following:
> 
> - Check that your post screws are tightened correctly and that they haven't backed out somewhat.
> 
> - or Check to see that you have not maybe snapped one of the coil legs while tightening down. Hence why it would read only the one coil.
> 
> 
> Hope you come right man and that this info was of use to you


Both fired up nicely, maybe the gauge. I did battle getting a reading of my ohm meter. If i over tighten it doesnt read so i have turn till i get a not so weird reading. I use Vapours Toolbox app for a guide also. But after adjusting the wick it vapes better. But thanks for the info. Ill keep it in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

I Got Reo Mail !!!!!!! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

@Andre , thank you. I really have no words right now.. It is beyond amazing, the kindness in your heart.

Guys Andre sent a complete setup which included an Efest 2100 mah battery. 

I am sitting down now with a double spiced gold and she who has yet to be named and it is incredible

Andre, you indeed sir are a gentleman

Thank you from the bottom of my heart

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## kimbo

Rotten_Bunny said:


> I Got Reo Mail !!!!!!!
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


 Pics or it did not happpen


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Awesome @Rotten_Bunny - looking forward to your vape experience on the Reo. Here's your badge:

​


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Thank you kindly Oom Johan, I will wear it with pride 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Thank you kindly Oom Johan, I will wear it with pride
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Geez Rotten Bunny! I only tolerate young girls shouting at me: Nee *Oom*!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Great looking Reo Grand, if I may say so myself. Enjoy and do tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Gratz @Rotten_Bunny Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats on the awesome Reo @Rotten_Bunny, and welcome to the Reo Clubhouse..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Great looking Reo Grand, if I may say so myself. Enjoy and do tell us about it.


Thank you Kindly for the warm welcome, she is beautifull, she has a little scar on her door but i like that, as i too am scarred. 

Right from when i unwrapped her from her bubble wrap cocoon after removing the sarcophagus that was encasing her. I was greeted by a friendly sight, oh wow just pure magnificence. I filled her up with her life force and dropped in her heart. I was nervous, nervous enough to approach with apprenension and not being versed enough in who she is and what she is capable of. I caress every millimeter of the fine glistening body, touching ever so softly, i begin to push her button, she lights up with joy, expressing the goodness of her life force, warm and sweet. Upon exhaling i close my eyes and savour the unholy synergy that has been created between us. For that first moment we had become one, creating a bond that will never be severed.

I have arrived in Reoville where the Mistresses are temptresses

Thank you for.reading 



Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I really love the raw aluminum, one of these days I'll be stripping my blue Reo Grand to her birthday suit.


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Thank you Kindly for the warm welcome, she is beautifull, she has a little scar on her door but i like that, as i too am scarred.
> 
> Right from when i unwrapped her from her bubble wrap cocoon after removing the sarcophagus that was encasing her. I was greeted by a friendly sight, oh wow just pure magnificence. I filled her up with her life force and dropped in her heart. I was nervous, nervous enough to approach with apprenension and not being versed enough in who she is and what she is capable of. I caress every millimeter of the fine glistening body, touching ever so softly, i begin to push her button, she lights up with joy, expressing the goodness of her life force, warm and sweet. Upon exhaling i close my eyes and savour the unholy synergy that has been created between us. For that first moment we had become one, creating a bond that will never be severed.
> 
> I have arrived in Reoville where the Mistresses are temptresses
> 
> Thank you for.reading
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Geez you've got the "gift of the gab" big time - I had a good LOL, thanks .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

johan said:


> Geez you've got the "gift of the gab" big time - I had a good LOL, thanks .


Just writing what i feel ,You are welcome Oom Johan, 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> I really love the raw aluminum, one of these days I'll be stripping my blue Reo Grand to her birthday suit.




Noooooooo! That blue is super awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Just writing what i feel ,You are welcome Oom Johan,
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Call me feckin oom one more time and I'm within 15min in Cullinan at your front door!

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Thank you Kindly for the warm welcome, she is beautifull, she has a little scar on her door but i like that, as i too am scarred.
> 
> Right from when i unwrapped her from her bubble wrap cocoon after removing the sarcophagus that was encasing her. I was greeted by a friendly sight, oh wow just pure magnificence. I filled her up with her life force and dropped in her heart. I was nervous, nervous enough to approach with apprenension and not being versed enough in who she is and what she is capable of. I caress every millimeter of the fine glistening body, touching ever so softly, i begin to push her button, she lights up with joy, expressing the goodness of her life force, warm and sweet. Upon exhaling i close my eyes and savour the unholy synergy that has been created between us. For that first moment we had become one, creating a bond that will never be severed.
> 
> I have arrived in Reoville where the Mistresses are temptresses
> 
> Thank you for.reading
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Great play with words - glad you are enjoying the Reo so far. That little scar can easily be sanded away should you wish - that is the beauty of raw aluminium - just go in one direction.
BTW - we should have warned you about the grumpy young man active in this forum.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> Great play with words - glad you are enjoying the Reo so far. That little scar can easily be sanded away should you wish - that is the beauty of raw aluminium - just go in one direction.
> BTW - we should have warned you about the grumpy young man active in this forum.


Thank you - im in love never mind enjoying lol - would never remove the scar, im in love as it is. 

Hahahaha cool a heads up yeah, but me thinks we been introduced now lol

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

johan said:


> Call me feckin oom one more time and I'm within 15min in Cullinan at your front door!
> 
> View attachment 19636​


Could work for juice deliveries  .. Duly noted Johan 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Thank you Kindly for the warm welcome, she is beautifull, she has a little scar on her door but i like that, as i too am scarred.
> 
> Right from when i unwrapped her from her bubble wrap cocoon after removing the sarcophagus that was encasing her. I was greeted by a friendly sight, oh wow just pure magnificence. I filled her up with her life force and dropped in her heart. I was nervous, nervous enough to approach with apprenension and not being versed enough in who she is and what she is capable of. I caress every millimeter of the fine glistening body, touching ever so softly, i begin to push her button, she lights up with joy, expressing the goodness of her life force, warm and sweet. Upon exhaling i close my eyes and savour the unholy synergy that has been created between us. For that first moment we had become one, creating a bond that will never be severed.
> 
> I have arrived in Reoville where the Mistresses are temptresses
> 
> Thank you for.reading
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


 Reo meet Mills & Boon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

kimbo said:


> Reo meet Mills & Boon


Haha thanks Kimbo  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Guys i have had 3 different juices running through the Reo, and they all taste insanely good. I mean really insanely good. @ Andre im running it like you sent it.. Juices are 2 im not permitted to name just yet- refer to the free lunch thread, and then happy holidays. They just taste so much different. Produce decent clouds but OMG the taste ! I the Efest is recovering! And now im pushing a VTC4 to the point of it vloeking me, why i never listened to the Vets is a complete whole nother story..

Im afraid if it carries on like this im gonna pay Uncle Silver a visit verrrry soon ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

@Rotten_Bunny wait till you have two atty's to test which has the best flavour. Small toot small toot .. change atty .. small toot small toot change atty. Huge lunge hit change atty, Huge lunge hit, then you start to feel light headed and you remember the juice in the little bottle is 18mg, and you think it is better if you go lie down for a wile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Reo @Rotten_Bunny 
Really enjoyed reading your unwrapping story and your description of your first vape
I assume it came precoiled and prewicked from Andre?

Nevertheless, so glad for you 
Enjoy it and enjoy the taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

congrats @Rotten_Bunny , hope she serves you well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Silver said:


> Congrats on the Reo @Rotten_Bunny
> Really enjoyed reading your unwrapping story and your description of your first vape
> I assume it came precoiled and prewicked from Andre?
> 
> Nevertheless, so glad for you
> Enjoy it and enjoy the taste


Thank you Silver, yes indeed it did come precoiled and prewicked from Andre 26g ID 8 wraps coming in @ 0.8 Ohms 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

kimbo said:


> @Rotten_Bunny wait till you have two atty's to test which has the best flavour. Small toot small toot .. change atty .. small toot small toot change atty. Huge lunge hit change atty, Huge lunge hit, then you start to feel light headed and you remember the juice in the little bottle is 18mg, and you think it is better if you go lie down for a wile.


LMFAO @kimbo im currently at doing the 6mg thing. I know its bound to happen sooner or later 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Riaz

congrats @Rotten_Bunny and welcome to reoville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Thank you Silver, yes indeed it did come precoiled and prewicked from Andre 26g ID 8 wraps coming in @ 0.8 Ohms
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


The ID is 2.5 mm, spaced coils and wicked with 3 mm ceramic, @Silver. As I said, @Rotten_Bunny, with a dry burn every few days that setup can last many months, but if you get the itch to do your own coil and wicking, please feel free - I will not be offended at all because I know I would have had the itch by now were it my first Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Yeah something got lost in typing out a response lol.

@Andre i tinker about on my Patriot and Kayfun and right now i have no need to fix what aint broke.
This coil and wick is serving me well thank you kind sir. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Yeah something got lost in typing out a response lol.
> 
> @Andre i tinker about on my Patriot and Kayfun and right now i have no need to fix what aint broke.
> This coil and wick is serving me well thank you kind sir.
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



That is a special coil and more importantly, a very special wick @Rotten_Bunny 
Enjoy


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Silver said:


> That is a special coil and more importantly, a very special wick @Rotten_Bunny
> Enjoy


This is indeed true, i have never tasted flavours in this way before, and it comes from a special person 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rotten_Bunny said:


> This is indeed true, i have never tasted flavours in this way before, and it comes from a special person
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



If I may ask - what were you vaping on mostly before the Reo?


----------



## exodus

Congrats Rotten Bunny. I have to go to the Usa for work during march and I really hope I can find a Reo in the shops there. I have Always wanted one. Yours all look so brilliant.


----------



## Rob Fisher

exodus said:


> Congrats Rotten Bunny. I have to go to the Usa for work during march and I really hope I can find a Reo in the shops there. I have Always wanted one. Yours all look so brilliant.



You won't find them in the shops I'm afraid. They can only be purchased online at http://www.reosmods.com/


----------



## exodus

Thanks Rob. Such a pitty. Would love to walk in a shop a choose it with all the trimmings. But guess I will have to save up and order it online, or wait till there is another big order again. I must just take it easy at the vape shops till then.


----------



## Rob Fisher

exodus said:


> Thanks Rob. Such a pitty. Would love to walk in a shop a choose it with all the trimmings. But guess I will have to save up and order it online, or wait till there is another big order again. I must just take it easy at the vape shops till then.



You will get to see a whole lot of REO's at VapeCon and then you can choose your perfect REO.

Personally for me if I could only have one REO it would be the Grand SL/LP Tumbled with an RM2 or Cyclone on top!


----------



## exodus

Thanks for the advise. You have such a great collection, I will definitely take you you up on your advise. I will start with the one and take it from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Silver said:


> If I may ask - what were you vaping on mostly before the Reo?


Ok.where do i start ! 

Evod with an air intake drilled to 1.5mm for during the day at work, nice and stealthy and good clouds. 

After work i have a choice,

Hana mods clone 50w or Nemesis Mech Mod with a Sony VTC4
Running either a Kayfun 3.1 @ about 1 ohm or Patriot Dripper at 0.8 or my Naughty Mini.

I did have a Vision Spinner 2 with mini Protank 3 but that i gave to @TheLongTwitch

Now my senses are telling me all that is going to change








Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ok.where do i start !
> 
> Evod with an air intake drilled to 1.5mm for during the day at work, nice and stealthy and good clouds.
> 
> After work i have a choice,
> 
> Hana mods clone 50w or Nemesis Mech Mod with a Sony VTC4
> Running either a Kayfun 3.1 @ about 1 ohm or Patriot Dripper at 0.8 or my Naughty Mini.
> 
> I did have a Vision Spinner 2 with mini Protank 3 but that i gave to @TheLongTwitch
> 
> Now my senses are telling me all that is going to change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



One "neat" Bunny - "soort-by-soort-en-in-reguit-rye"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

johan said:


> One "neat" Bunny - "soort-by-soort-en-in-reguit-rye"


Thanks Johan. One needs to take pride in ones vape gear 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

Andre said:


> The ID is 2.5 mm, spaced coils and wicked with 3 mm ceramic, @Silver. As I said, @Rotten_Bunny, with a dry burn every few days that setup can last many months, but if you get the itch to do your own coil and wicking, please feel free - I will not be offended at all because I know I would have had the itch by now were it my first Reo!



the really great thing about nice solid builds in the reomiser and many other atties is when you do want to change the coil, some carefull tweezer work will remove the coil to easily be slotted back in again at a later time if you so wish. one of those plastic 18650 battery cases work nice as a coil graveyard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ET said:


> the really great thing about nice solid builds in the reomiser and many other atties is when you do want to change the coil, some carefull tweezer work will remove the coil to easily be slotted back in again at a later time if you so wish. one of those plastic 18650 battery cases work nice as a coil graveyard


Yip, some peeps leave quite a length of coil tail sticking out on the backside of the post and bended up - with that in mind and should they wish to reposition.


----------



## GadgetFreak

Hi @Andre, my first post in this section. Finally after experimenting and reading since Sunday I put together a dual coil that comes out at 0.8ohm on 28G Kanthal with Jap cotton. I tried all sorts of other builds even using a single coil build. This one is mouth watering!
Nevertheless during all experimenting I have only been using my Reo all week.
Thanks @Yiannaki for getting me started at an affordable price.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

GadgetFreak said:


> Hi @Andre, my first post in this section. Finally after experimenting and reading since Sunday I put together a dual coil that comes out at 0.8ohm on 28G Kanthal with Jap cotton. I tried all sorts of other builds even using a single coil build. This one is mouth watering!
> Nevertheless during all experimenting I have only been using my Reo all week.
> Thanks @Yiannaki for getting me started at an affordable price.
> 
> View attachment 19857



Ahh! Congrats bud and welcome to Reoville  

I was wondering where you had disappeared to 

Dual coil is definitely the way to go on the Odin. So glad to hear that you're enjoying it  

So was i right about the answer i gave you with in repsonse to the question you asked me over PM?


----------



## Silver

Congrats @GadgetFreak 
Awesome and glad you are liking it. 
I have still not experienced dual coils on the Odin, so you are ahead of me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

Yiannaki said:


> Ahh! Congrats bud and welcome to Reoville
> 
> I was wondering where you had disappeared to
> 
> Dual coil is definitely the way to go on the Odin. So glad to hear that you're enjoying it
> 
> So was i right about the answer i gave you with in repsonse to the question you asked me over PM?



Lets say you got a 100% pass in your PM response  I am loving it. 
One question though, is it normal to press the fire button so hard before it fires?


----------



## GadgetFreak

Silver said:


> Congrats @GadgetFreak
> Awesome and glad you are liking it.
> I have still not experienced dual coils on the Odin, so you are ahead of me



Thanks @Silver. If you have a chance could you explain how you built your single coil on the Odin?


----------



## Yiannaki

GadgetFreak said:


> Lets say you got a 100% pass in your PM response  I am loving it.
> One question though, is it normal to press the fire button so hard before it fires?



I dont think it's a matter of how hard the button is pressed but rather that you are pressing it down low enough to make contact. It could perhaps be an adjustment, coming from other devices. 

I generally prefer the flat tops, but if you want, the nipple top batteries will require you to depress the button a little less. I personally did not like this about the nipple top buttons and stuck with flat top ones.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

Many Congratulations @GadgetFreak - glad you enjoy your awesome Reo, here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Yiannaki said:


> I dont think it's a matter of how hard the button is pressed but rather that you are pressing it down low enough to make contact. It could perhaps be an adjustment, coming from other devices.
> 
> I generally prefer the flat tops, but if you want, the nipple top batteries will require you to depress the button a little less. I personally did not like this about the nipple top buttons and stuck with flat top ones.



I guess this is old habits on VV/VW mods that I got so used to. Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

johan said:


> Many Congratulations @GadgetFreak - glad you enjoy your awesome Reo, here's your badge:
> 
> View attachment 19865​


Thanks @johan AWSOME badge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GadgetFreak said:


> Hi @Andre, my first post in this section. Finally after experimenting and reading since Sunday I put together a dual coil that comes out at 0.8ohm on 28G Kanthal with Jap cotton. I tried all sorts of other builds even using a single coil build. This one is mouth watering!
> Nevertheless during all experimenting I have only been using my Reo all week.
> Thanks @Yiannaki for getting me started at an affordable price.
> 
> View attachment 19857


Most welcome to Reoville. Glad you like it thus far. Keep us posted. Must say, that is a great combination of colours on a Reo. Enjoy.


GadgetFreak said:


> Lets say you got a 100% pass in your PM response  I am loving it.
> One question though, is it normal to press the fire button so hard before it fires?


No, you should not press it too hard, just until it makes contact. Best is to put it near your ear and press gently until you hear the coils working. Then you know more or less what pressure is required. Also try to situate your finger such that only downward (and no sideways) pressure is required. The firing lever inside is quite hardy, but we have had 2 button mashers on this forum who broke the firing pin! The button top can sometimes cause a problem if too deep onto the button. Take it off (lock first by turning clockwise) and see how the firing goes without the button. If better, seat a very small piece of silicone or similar into the button hole and re-attach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

GadgetFreak said:


> Thanks @Silver. If you have a chance could you explain how you built your single coil on the Odin?



Hi @GadgetFreak 
I have not built any coils on the Odin yet! My last Odin didn't work and the new one I got (thanks to @JakesSA ) I am embarrassed to say is sitting nicely in its box and I haven't put it on the Reo yet. I got sidetracked by the Nuppin 
I am sure the other Odin vapers can help you out.

Regarding button pressing - I saw @Andre's post - couldn't agree more. Don't press it too hard.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hi @GadgetFreak
> I have not built any coils on the Odin yet! My last Odin didn't work and the new one I got (thanks to @JakesSA ) I am embarrassed to say is sitting nicely in its box and I haven't put it on the Reo yet. I got sidetracked by the Nuppin
> I am sure the other Odin vapers can help you out.
> 
> Regarding button pressing - I saw @Andre's post - couldn't agree more. Don't press it too hard.


@GadgetFreak, here is the Reoville thread on the Odin. Do not remember seeing any single coils on there. My favourite is dual vertical coils as shown here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

First woodvill I ever saw and held and not the first time this woodvill has been delivered to me but this time I get to keep it thanks to @paulph201,and I think its called a gazzalion rand Chalice.



Fits in nicely with the others

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stephen

Just picked up @paulph201 other woodvil, the mini. Was never really interested in adding this to my collection until I saw it in the flesh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stephen said:


> Just picked up @paulph201 other woodvil, the mini. Was never really interested in adding this to my collection until I saw it in the flesh!



That one is a real beauty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Here's a pic of both my mini's

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> First woodvill I ever saw and held and not the first time this woodvill has been delivered to me but this time I get to keep it thanks to @paulph201,and I think its called a gazzalion rand Chalice.
> View attachment 19876
> 
> 
> Fits in nicely with the others
> View attachment 19878


Great collection. A very unique and stunning Woodvil. That Chalice - I am green - a piece of art.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> Just picked up @paulph201 other woodvil, the mini. Was never really interested in adding this to my collection until I saw it in the flesh!
> View attachment 19887


Beautiful and a collector's item for sure.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Both of those are beauts, but that mini is my cuppa tea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Great collection. A very unique and stunning Woodvil. That Chalice - I am green - a piece of art.


Andre,don't feel green,I'm probably a bit like @Rob Fisher in that the first thing I do is throw away the instruction book and get the spanners out!
I've put my usual ugly coil in the chalice,fresh battery and arrrrrrrrgh!! gurgle gurgle and juice in the mouth.Coil up high and in the middle ( what a performance) just put some holes in the posts for ****** sake! Now where are the instructions?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Coil up high and in the middle ( what a performance) just put some holes in the posts for ****** sake! Now where are the instructions?



A man after my own heart. Hehehe 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> A man after my own heart. Hehehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Any tips / instructions would be greatly appreciated Rob.


----------



## PuffingCrow

Vape Mail Baby, OMG yeah, one more vape, I now get it, May I introduce as per custom, to you guys my new girl "T'Pol"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

@PuffingCrow many congratulations on the best vape investment you've ever made! I especially like the drip tip, brass atty combination with the silver color - looks stunning for sure. Here's your badge and welcome to vape heaven.

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome name and an awesome chick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PuffingCrow said:


> Vape Mail Baby, OMG yeah, one more vape, I now get it, May I introduce as per custom, to you guys my new girl "T'Pol"
> 
> View attachment 19897


Stunning. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do let us know if she suits your style of vaping once you have squonked her hole some.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

@johan thank you so much, really means alot that you approve and for all your reo posts and builds.
@Rob Fisher thank u, glad you like her, after all you started that tradition of naming Reo after hot babes which rocks.
@Andre thank you for all the help and advise choosing the Reo, your right up on the basics for getting a Reo, Man that stuff is golden,

Already squonked her hole and O YEAH now i get what you guys meat with "dude just get a reo" that post: "will the reo suit my vape style" should have been: "REO - vape in style"

I LOVE IT

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Andre said:


> @GadgetFreak, here is the Reoville thread on the Odin. Do not remember seeing any single coils on there. My favourite is dual vertical coils as shown here.


Thanks @Andre found lots of useful information there. Looks like I will be experimenting for the rest of the year
Yes an I found out that in my stupidity to "press hard" I broke a piece of the firing button on the inside, this has resulted in a inconsistent contact every
time the button is pressed. Have ordered a new one! For the moment she is firing on all 6 cylinders 
About the single coil...someone else mentioned that they were running on a single coil. I was running duals until I seen his post and gave it a try.
Not bad at all considering that I am still an 18mg/24mg Vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

GadgetFreak said:


> Thanks @Andre found lots of useful information there. Looks like I will be experimenting for the rest of the year
> Yes an I found out that in my stupidity to "press hard" I broke a piece of the firing button on the inside, this has resulted in a inconsistent contact every
> time the button is pressed. Have ordered a new one! For the moment she is firing on all 6 cylinders
> About the single coil...someone else mentioned that they were running on a single coil. I was running duals until I seen his post and gave it a try.
> Not bad at all considering that I am still an 18mg/24mg Vaper.


 @GadgetFreak try a 28guage parallel coil. I am also 90% 18mg 10% 24mg and that coil is the best i have tried


----------



## GadgetFreak

kimbo said:


> @GadgetFreak try a 28guage parallel coil. I am also 90% 18mg 10% 24mg and that coil is the best i have tried


@kimbo advice taken, thanks will try just now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!


That's the bargain buy, correct?


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> That's the bargain buy, correct?



Huge Bargain indeed! R1,500 for an LP REO, Atomic and RM2! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Ok so im expecting more Reo Mail thanks to @capetocuba who is also super helpfull.. Thanks bro

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Here's a pic of both my mini's
> View attachment 19888



Wow @Stephen, missed the woodvil addition
Congrats - enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ok so im expecting more Reo Mail thanks to @capetocuba who is also super helpfull.. Thanks bro
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Where there is a will, there is a way. Congrats, looking forward to meet the new addition in this thread.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> Where there is a will, there is a way. Congrats, looking forward to meet the new addition in this thread.


Thank You,This is indeed true @Andre.did not want to modify my SP so i got hold of an LP. Same procedure as with you, starting after we are done. Then i will be looking for a Reo Mini. Thats my will 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

I got Maaaiiiiiiil Reo mail to be exact, 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Alex

Pics or it never happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Alex said:


> Pics or it never happened.


Todays arrival







And the pair together sporting RM2






The Magma is having a Bath so not in the shot 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Wow @Stephen, missed the woodvil addition
> Congrats - enjoy!


Thanks @Silver really happy to have one of these in my collection. Currently vaping it @1.2ohms, which has taught me you don't necessarily need to sub-ohm to have an excellent vape

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Todays arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pair together sporting RM2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Magma is having a Bath so not in the shot
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Congrats, great pair. Enjoy.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Andre said:


> Congrats, great pair. Enjoy.


Thank you @Andre, busy trying to wrap my head around the Magma.. 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Todays arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pair together sporting RM2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Magma is having a Bath so not in the shot
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Glad it arrived safe and sound mate!


----------



## Silver

Nice @Rotten_Bunny 
The RM2 on the LP is a standard RM2, not a low profile one
But i assume you will be using the LP Reo mainly for other atties. 
Enjoy!


----------



## johan

Once again I reunite with Os - what a happy day in my little vape life. Thanks @JakesSA for a super professional job. Every RDA I have, fits like it should!

My new "borselkop" Reo:





With a *Nuppin* RDA:





With *Odin* RDA (courtesy of @VapeGrrl)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner @johan! Happy Days are back again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Once again I reunite with Os - what a happy day in my little vape life. Thanks @JakesSA for a super professional job. Every RDA I have, fits like it should!
> 
> My new "borselkop" Reo:
> 
> View attachment 20740
> 
> 
> 
> With a *Nuppin* RDA:
> 
> View attachment 20743
> 
> 
> 
> With *Odin* RDA (courtesy of @VapeGrrl)
> 
> View attachment 20744​


Ah, just asked the question in another thread. Enjoy, and do tell us about it.


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> Once again I reunite with Os - what a happy day in my little vape life. Thanks @JakesSA for a super professional job. Every RDA I have, fits like it should!
> 
> My new "borselkop" Reo:
> 
> View attachment 20740
> 
> 
> 
> With a *Nuppin* RDA:
> 
> View attachment 20743
> 
> 
> 
> With *Odin* RDA (courtesy of @VapeGrrl)
> 
> View attachment 20744​


Good stuff @johan seems like all us young men have been shaving our devices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> Good stuff @johan seems like all us young men have been shaving our devices



Agree "all us young men" - only old "ballies" that will rate your post funny like @Andre

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Agree "all us young men" - only old "ballies" that will rate your post funny like @Andre


What, what....where....never.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> What, what....where....never.



He-he, quick to do an "undo rating"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

capetocuba said:


> Good stuff @johan seems like all us young men have been shaving our devices


Ha, i see what you did there !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Alex

That looks really good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

I just got this. excited for days.

Now to browse reo threads

EDIT: Mods please assist in rotating. somehow it wont




Edit: Resized and enhanced!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## LandyMan

abdul said:


> just got this. excited for days.
> 
> Now to browse reo threads
> 
> EDIT: Mods please assist in rotating. somehow it wont


Congrats man, and welcome!!


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> Congrats man, and welcome!!


Dankie Mnr


----------



## Andre

abdul said:


> just got this. excited for days.
> 
> Now to browse reo threads
> 
> EDIT: Mods please assist in rotating. somehow it wont


Ah, you kept that secret very well! Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Please do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. In @johan's absence I have been duly authorized to issue your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Andre said:


> Ah, you kept that secret very well! Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Please do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions. In @johan's absence I have been duly authorized to issue your official Reonaut badge.


thank you @Andre , will Definatly shout if i have any. But first il go through all Reo threads.


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @abdul

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

johan said:


> Many congratulations @abdul


thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats @abdul

Welcome to Reoville!
I wish you many happy Vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

woot woot, grats dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

abdul said:


> I just got this. excited for days.
> 
> Now to browse reo threads
> 
> EDIT: Mods please assist in rotating. somehow it wont
> 
> View attachment 21250
> 
> 
> Edit: Resized and enhanced!


Nice LP, rm2 standard. Welcome to Reoville brother. 

Side note ! .... There is a certain myth about the ladies bogs, some mystical entrance that leads to all sorts of wonderous things. sadly that is just what it is, a Myth... For gods sake.dont ask me how i inow this, ... You will need a shrink to sort your shit out once i have told you the truth.

However, Now that you have moved to Reoville where there are legends of Vape Nirvana being found around every turn. 

I, on behalf of the other Residents of Reoville welcome you to the place where those stories you have heard are not Myths or Legends, ...... But Reality!

Enjoy your journey


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Thank 


Rotten_Bunny said:


> Nice LP, rm2 standard. Welcome to Reoville brother.
> 
> Side note ! .... There is a certain myth about the ladies bogs, some mystical entrance that leads to all sorts of wonderous things. sadly that is just what it is, a Myth... For gods sake.dont ask me how i inow this, ... You will need a shrink to sort your shit out once i have told you the truth.
> 
> However, Now that you have moved to Reoville where there are legends of Vape Nirvana being found around every turn.
> 
> I, on behalf of the other Residents of Reoville welcome you to the place where those stories you have heard are not Myths or Legends, ...... But Reality!
> 
> Enjoy your journey
> 
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


thabk you!!!! Most awesome post! I am definatly seeing the shrink tomoro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Welcome @abdul bro to Reoville!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

I love these things,no Chinglish instruction manuals required

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I love these things,no Chinglish instruction manuals required
> View attachment 21891


True. Congrats on your latest acquisition. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Vape mail from VapourMountain 

New driptip
Repair Kit
Extra magnet
and Extra O-rings

Time to fix my beloved Thor


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Vape mail from VapourMountain
> 
> New driptip
> Repair Kit
> Extra magnet
> and Extra O-rings
> 
> Time to fix my beloved Thor


Here is a rebuild video:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> Here is a rebuild video:




Thank you @Andre!! Almost done adn dusted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

Reomail - Reo Grand Copper Vein






This thing is rugged and rough - not pretty and petit like Lili jnr so I don't think a girl name is going to be apt.

Still deciding tho........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Reomail - Reo Grand Copper Vein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is rugged and rough - not pretty and petit like Lili jnr so I don't think a girl name is going to be apt.
> 
> Still deciding tho........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on growing the family. You could spruce him up by polishing the brass parts, but will still be a manly number, like Sylvester maybe.


----------



## Jos

That's the plan - literally got it 2 seconds before the pic was taken #excitedmuch

S/he is currently taking a soak so will put some brasso on the door and atty when she is nice and clean.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Jos clean her up and give her a polish... but you cannot give her a boys name... just remember you have to put the drip tip to your mouth. Enough said! 

If you are not going to clear coat the door after it's all shiny I suggest getting a new door for her because trying to keep brass clean is an exercise in futility!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jos

Rob Fisher said:


> @Jos clean her up and give her a polish... but you cannot give her a boys name... just remember you have to put the drip tip to your mouth. Enough said!
> 
> If you are not going to clear coat the door after it's all shiny I suggest getting a new door for her because trying to keep brass clean is an exercise in futility!



Ha-ha - how about Tina (Tina Turner) was a bit ruff around the edges  

It came with the coppervein door so not really a train smash.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Ha-ha - how about Tina (Tina Turner) was a bit ruff around the edges



Yes that will work!


----------



## Kaizer

Jos said:


> Reomail - Reo Grand Copper Vein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is rugged and rough - not pretty and petit like Lili jnr so I don't think a girl name is going to be apt.
> 
> Still deciding tho........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That copper setup is exactly the same look I am going for. Looks good


----------



## Jos

After......






Some serious spit and polish. Although not very practical - the shiny bits do look nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> After......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some serious spit and polish. Although not very practical - the shiny bits do look nice.


Ah, Tina is ready for the stage and to provide some entertainment.


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> That copper setup is exactly the same look I am going for. Looks good


The Copper Vein Reo is stunning, but to prevent it going black one has to apply a clear coating. 
Are you ordering via Vapour Mountain or direct?


----------



## Alex

Looks good @Jos


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow new mod @Jos! Nice!


----------



## Kaizer

Finally got one. Enjoying it so far. The brass Reomiser looked awesome on the mod with a brass door, but I seem to enjoy a wider air flow. I guess I will have to buy extras to match the Atomic.




Dual 29g 2mm ID at 9 wraps coming out to 1.1 ohms. Sir Vape number 5 going down well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> Finally got one. Enjoying it so far. The brass Reomiser looked awesome on the mod with a brass door, but I seem to enjoy a wider air flow. I guess I will have to buy extras to match the Atomic.
> 
> View attachment 22046
> 
> 
> Dual 29g 2mm ID at 9 wraps coming out to 1.1 ohms. Sir Vape number 5 going down well.


Congrats and welcome to Reoville. 
Of course you could always strip the Reo to raw aluminium to match the Atomic (and many other atomizers). Many have done so.
First time I have seen 29g used in SA - very popular among Reonauts in the US of A.
Do shout if you have any questions.
Here is your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

Andre said:


> Congrats and welcome to Reoville.
> Of course you could always strip the Reo to raw aluminium to match the Atomic (and many other atomizers). Many have done so.
> First time I have seen 29g used in SA - very popular among Reonauts in the US of A.




Thanks so much.
I seem to be enjoying the videos by SXMXDrifter and he swears by 29 gauge.
Managed to get some from @LandyMan - and got to see his Land Rover. WOW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Welcome @Kaizer ! i know you going to love your new Reo! Shout if you have any questions and let us know how she vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @Kaizer, just shout if you need any advice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Kaizer said:


> Thanks so much.
> I seem to be enjoying the videos by SXMXDrifter and he swears by 29 gauge.
> Managed to get some from @LandyMan - and got to see his Land Rover. WOW!


Shot @Kaizer ... thanks bud


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> Thanks so much.
> I seem to be enjoying the videos by SXMXDrifter and he swears by 29 gauge.
> Managed to get some from @LandyMan - and got to see his Land Rover. WOW!


Yip, on my list to get some 29g, but the wallet...have mostly been using 27g and, lately, 26g. So many choices.
Thing about landies....did it start or just looked great.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Andre said:


> Yip, on my list to get some 29g, but the wallet...have mostly been using 27g and, lately, 26g. So many choices.
> Thing about landies....did it start or just looked great.


The only reason why mine isn't leaking oil is because there's no oil in it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to Reoville @Kaizer! Life won't be the same again!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

welcome welcome @Kaizer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee

Kaizer said:


> Finally got one. Enjoying it so far. The brass Reomiser looked awesome on the mod with a brass door, but I seem to enjoy a wider air flow. I guess I will have to buy extras to match the Atomic.
> 
> View attachment 22046
> 
> 
> Dual 29g 2mm ID at 9 wraps coming out to 1.1 ohms. Sir Vape number 5 going down well.


Congrats @Kaizer ! I know you'll have many happy vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Kaizer said:


> Finally got one. Enjoying it so far. The brass Reomiser looked awesome on the mod with a brass door, but I seem to enjoy a wider air flow. I guess I will have to buy extras to match the Atomic.
> 
> View attachment 22046
> 
> 
> Dual 29g 2mm ID at 9 wraps coming out to 1.1 ohms. Sir Vape number 5 going down well.


Most welcome to Reoville @Kaizer and congratulations.

It's a superb device as I'm sure you have figured out already. I think the atomic is a great fit on the reo and one of my favourite for it.

The atomic performs exceptionally well with a dual coil setup and the airflow can easily be customised to suit your style.

If you're feeling adventurous, our atomic thread is packed with info and build advice which might come in handy.

And when a reo is seen sporting an atomic, it is referred to as the reotomic, a term coined by @Al3x some months ago 

Happy vaping! Reos Rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K-No

View attachment 22129
Hi all hope u well! Thanks for all the enthusiasm! Here's a pic of my Reo's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

K-No said:


> View attachment 22129
> Hi all hope u well! Thanks for all the enthusiasm! Here's a pic of my Reo's


Identical twins - awesome. Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

K-No said:


> View attachment 22129
> Hi all hope u well! Thanks for all the enthusiasm! Here's a pic of my Reo's



@K-No a very warm welcome to the forum and to Reoville!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @K-No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Welcome to Reoville!! Hope you have a great vaping experience with your new Reo and shout if you need any help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

K-No said:


> View attachment 22129
> Hi all hope u well! Thanks for all the enthusiasm! Here's a pic of my Reo's


Double barrel! The only way to go..... welcome @K-No !
Many happy REO vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

2 post and already 2 REO's,thats quick.enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome @K-No 
You have a superb set of devices and dont be afraid to ask questions. The reo army is here to help


----------



## K-No

Thanks guys! Really appreciate all the warmth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Congrats.on the best decision that you will ever make.and have ever made in your vaping journey.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

@K-No I edited your pic slightly, mainly just to rotate. Hope you don't mind, but I was getting a sore neck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## K-No

Lol! Tried doing myself to no avail so thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K-No

Is there a general consensus with regards to diameter of the standard bore of the airflow on the RM2. And does anyone know whether making it bigger has an impact on the flavor it delivers? Any thoughts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Making the hole bigger reduces the flavour but if you are a lung hitter then opening the hole will work better for you. Personally I'm a flavour junkie and predominantly a mouth to lung vaper so the standard hole is perfect for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

K-No said:


> Is there a general consensus with regards to diameter of the standard bore of the airflow on the RM2. And does anyone know whether making it bigger has an impact on the flavor it delivers? Any thoughts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Reonauts have opened it up. It is totally up to your preference. You can do it by hand using a round file. Go slow....easy to make it larger, not easy to try it make it smaller again. Personally, I have left mine standard - many other atomizers you can use with air flow control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

K-No said:


> Is there a general consensus with regards to diameter of the standard bore of the airflow on the RM2. And does anyone know whether making it bigger has an impact on the flavor it delivers? Any thoughts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @K-No

I use my RM2 atties with the standard airhole. As Andre pointed out, several Reonauts have enlarged their airflow but I know a few that have reported a drop off in flavour.

Personally, I think the RM2 is a flavour and throat hit master for mouth to lung vaping. I have not tried any other mouth to lung device that rivals it in those two departments.

It appears you have a standard profile and a low profile Reo. Thats awesome.

My suggestion would be to keep your Rm2 standard for the standard profile Reo and to rather get a lung hitting atty for the Low Profile Reo when you want to do lung hits. Although i havent tried enlarging the airhole myself, i highly doubt an enlarged airhole on the RM2 is going to be as good as an Odin or Cyclops or Nuppin for lung hitting.

Of course, this depends on whether you are a mouth to lung vaper or a lung hitter exclusively. I do both and find i enjoy both at different times.

Another comment - i see you have what appears to be wide bore drip tips. For the standard mouth to lung vaping on the RM2 i dont think that is necessarily optimal. You should also try the "normal" drip tips that have a narrower opening to see if you prefer the flavour on that. Of course, the wide bore drip tips are better for lung hits with bigger airflow atties.

Let us know how it goes and enjoy your Reos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K-No

Thanks Reonaughts! Changed drip tips on the twins and instantly found the flavor to be more crisp! Excellent advice thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

K-No said:


> Thanks Reonaughts! Changed drip tips on the twins and instantly found the flavor to be more crisp! Excellent advice thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just one slight correction - someone who has a Reo is a Reonaut

A Reonaught is someone who doesn't have a Reo

Lol...

Glad the drip tip change made a difference. Something I have observed is that a drip tip can change the vape quite a lot on some atties.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## K-No

Silver said:


> Welcome @K-No
> You have a superb set of devices and dont be afraid to ask questions. The reo army is here to help





Silver said:


> Just one slight correction - someone who has a Reo is a Reonaut
> 
> A Reonaught is someone who doesn't have a Reo
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Glad the drip tip change made a difference. Something I have observed is that a drip tip can change the vape quite a lot on some atties.


lol
Being Noob is so much fun. Apologies Reonaut's

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

K-No said:


> lol
> Being Noob is so much fun. Apologies Reonaut's


Lol, you are not the first, nor will you be the last. You can always change your title. Go to your name top right. Click on "Personal Details", fill in what you want (e.g. Reonaut) under "Custom Title" and save changes at the bottom of the page.


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @Kaizer & @K-No - the best vape investment you've made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## K-No

Hi all. Can anyone comment on the differences between the regular Reo mini and the SL besides the weight. I really like the look of the SL. And are they available in copper vein?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

K-No said:


> Hi all. Can anyone comment on the differences between the regular Reo mini and the SL besides the weight. I really like the look of the SL. And are they available in copper vein?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Besides the obvious weight difference, they are identical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K-No

Think I really want one!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

K-No said:


> Think I really want one!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VM has a pre-order list going right here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-pre-order-round-4-now-open-upgraded-510-connector.t8963/

I have an SL Mini in black anodized. Love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

K-No said:


> Hi all. Can anyone comment on the differences between the regular Reo mini and the SL besides the weight. I really like the look of the SL. And are they available in copper vein?



Just a heads up on the Copper Vein... after a while the copper vein darkens and can go almost black in colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K-No

Hi it's sort of what's happening to my standard profile mini. Not sure I'm that fond of it anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-No

@Andre that black anodized Reo rocks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

K-No said:


> Hi all. Can anyone comment on the differences between the regular Reo mini and the SL besides the weight. I really like the look of the SL. And are they available in copper vein?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @K-No

As the others have said, the SL is identical from a functional point of view.

I do not have a SL but when I hold the SL of others I have noticed it is a bit more "grippy" in the hand. The cutouts lead to more friction.

That said, I personally don't like the internals being visible and so just because of that I prefer the normal non SL.

Just a personal preference thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Oh - and one more thing in case it hasnt been said before - if you want to experiment with other bottom fed atomisers (particularly for a great lung hit setup), you should go for the low profile Reo (LP) - irrespective of whether it's SL or not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

K-No said:


> Hi it's sort of what's happening to my standard profile mini. Not sure I'm that fond of it anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yip, you have to immediately give it some sort of clear coat to prevent it going dark.


----------



## K-No

That's very interesting! Noted. I have one of each and may consider flogging the standard profile copper vein to get the SL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

K-No said:


> That's very interesting! Noted. I have one of each and may consider flogging the standard profile copper vein to get the SL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You might enjoy this thread. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-naked-reo.t4312/


----------



## Rob Fisher

New Avril just landed... and now she is packed up and going for engraving!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> New Avril just landed... and now she is packed up and going for engraving!
> 
> View attachment 22333


Congrats. Looking forward to see her in special edition format.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## K-No

Wow awesome. When do we see the end product??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

K-No said:


> Wow awesome. When do we see the end product??



Not sure... depends how busy my master craftsman is... but I know he is chomping at the bit top get to it!


----------



## K-No

Lol. *ps nice catch where was that? 6kg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

K-No said:


> Lol. *ps nice catch where was that? 6kg?



If it was 6+kg it would be an SA record. 

Not sure which catch you are referring to but it's probably a 3kg or thereabouts because those are pretty much the only catches I show!


----------



## K-No

Saw one of your profile pics. Beautiful catch anyway! Don't see a lot of big fresh water fish around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

My new white Reo.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## K-No

That looks great Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

And after having to twice do the trip over the seas, my new black anodized Reo Grand with the new ss adjustable 510 connection has arrived at last. Thank you @Rob Fisher for all your trouble in this regard, really appreciated. Just love the anodized finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## K-No

Andre said:


> And after having to twice do the trip over the seas, my new black anodized Reo Grand with the new ss adjustable 510 connection has arrived at last. Thank you @Rob Fisher for all your trouble in this regard, really appreciated. Just love the anodized finish.


@Andre very very good looking!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> My new white Reo.


white looks stunning. congrats mate

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> And after having to twice do the trip over the seas, my new black anodized Reo Grand with the new ss adjustable 510 connection has arrived at last. Thank you @Rob Fisher for all your trouble in this regard, really appreciated. Just love the anodized finish.


beautiful finish with the black and to top it off with the gold cyclops. looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

So i know i posted this on the Vape mail thread (Please dont fine me lol) Thanks @Rob Fisher for this again! I am just loving the feel of the SL/LP and the new 510! Plus it was a great reminder just how great this atty is!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jos

The newest member of the family.

Meet Amber - not quite sure which Amber struck @Rob Fisher's fancy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## K-No

Welcome Amber. Congrats @Jos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Andre said:


> Here is a rebuild video:




Hee hee, nipple tightening

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Meet Amber - not quite sure which Amber struck @Rob Fisher's fancy



It's Amber Heard @Jos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## K-No

Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey

@capetocuba 
Thank you so much for the white lady . She looks stunning .

Then for all the diy juice !!!!!! Can not thank you enough . The juice you made tastes awesome !!!! Was nice meeting you in person

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Thank you for kind words sir! Enjoy the Reo & hope you can make some fantastic juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

So . it finally happened ! It arrived from Cape Town  Thanks to @K-No for making it the most pleasurable experience.


He even threw in a bottle of tarks elite poison and H1N1 ... What a legend !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Tyron Sale said:


> So . it finally happened ! It arrived from Cape Town  Thanks to @K-No for making it the most pleasurable experience.
> View attachment 22780
> View attachment 22783
> He even threw in a bottle of tarks elite poison and H1N1 ... What a legend !


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Great presentation by @K-No. As soon as @johan wakes up you should receive your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Yay! Welcome to Reoville @Tyron Sale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K-No

Many happy vapes!@Tyron welcome to Reoville


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Tyron Sale said:


> So . it finally happened ! It arrived from Cape Town  Thanks to @K-No for making it the most pleasurable experience.
> View attachment 22780
> View attachment 22783
> He even threw in a bottle of tarks elite poison and H1N1 ... What a legend !



Most welcome to vape heaven! Here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jos

New Reonaut Pem Reyneke taking delivery of Tina and the Brasso

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Jos said:


> New Reonaut Pem Reyneke taking delivery of Tina and the Brasso



Awesome, just .. you know that door

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jos

Luckily my OCD is not at dangerous levels


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> New Reonaut Pem Reyneke taking delivery of Tina and the Brasso


Great stuff. Say congrats to Pem. Thanks for taking the pic and posting. Presume he is not a member here yet?


----------



## Jos

He is a member but unfortunately I don't know his handle - he will have to come and claim his badge.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to Reoville @Tyron Sale 
Wishing you all the best with your Reo - and you have some stunning juices to try out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philip

Are there Any airflow control rbas that i can use on a standard profile reo


----------



## Andre

Philip said:


> Are there Any airflow rba that i can use on a standard profile reo


Not that I know of, Philip. You could, of course, make the air hole on the RM2 larger to accommodate more air flow.


----------



## Philip

Andre said:


> Not that I know of, Philip. You could, of course, make the air hole on the RM2 larger to accommodate more air flow.


Just did that now thanks


----------



## Silver

Philip said:


> Just did that now thanks



How do you like it with the enlarged airhole?
Do you notice any loss in flavour @Philip?


----------



## Philip

No loss just lots more clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

The turnaround time for this sale must be a record. I was truly expecting delivery next week. What an awesome surprise.


The extra's blew me away.

@Rob Fisher How did you know I was running low on Rayon? (Scary )
I havent tried Polar Express yet, so I cant wait to get home - probably have to drop the wife off at the inlaws so I can have some me-time with the Nuppin.

Thanks so much @Rob Fisher. You totally rock.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> The turnaround time for this sale must be a record. I was truly expecting delivery next week. What an awesome surprise.
> View attachment 22908
> 
> The extra's blew me away.
> 
> @Rob Fisher How did you know I was running low on Rayon? (Scary
> I havent tried Polar Express yet, so I cant wait to get home - probably have to drop the wife off at the inlaws so I can have some me-time with the Nuppin.
> 
> Thanks so much @Rob Fisher. You totally rock.


Ain't he just the best! Enjoy the Nuppin and do tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats on the new Nuppin @Kaizer 
Enjoy bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> The extra's blew me away.
> 
> @Rob Fisher How did you know I was running low on Rayon? (Scary )
> I havent tried Polar Express yet, so I cant wait to get home - probably have to drop the wife off at the inlaws so I can have some me-time with the Nuppin.
> 
> Thanks so much @Rob Fisher. You totally rock.



Only a pleasure! Surprises are always good and everyone always needs extra Rayon!  And I guess you realised the allen key and extra screws are in the REO bottle.


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure! Surprises are always good and everyone always needs extra Rayon!  And I guess you realised the allen key and extra screws are in the REO bottle.



Yup. I saw that. Forgot to say that everything is SOOO CLEAN. Im doubting whether I should use it and dirty it up...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Kaizer said:


> Yup. I saw that. Forgot to say that everything is SOOO CLEAN. Im doubting whether I should use it and dirty it up...


Dooooo eeeeeet !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Please help! My magnet in the door popped out and like a noob I pressed it in the wrong way. Any tips on getting it out?


----------



## Alex

Jean said:


> Please help! My magnet in the door popped out and like a noob I pressed it in the wrong way. Any tips on getting it out?



You didn't glue it in did you?


----------



## kimbo

Jean said:


> Please help! My magnet in the door popped out and like a noob I pressed it in the wrong way. Any tips on getting it out?


 I tapped mine on the side of the table and it came out again


----------



## Jean

Alex said:


> You didn't glue it in did you?


No, luckily not.


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> You didn't glue it in did you?


@Alex i glued mine the wrong way in the second time, so i read on ECF that nail polish remover will dissolve the glue, so I put a drop on the magnet and left it over night, the next morning when i tapped it on the table it came out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Jean said:


> No, luckily not.



Phew, if you're going to tap it out, then try doing it in the kitchen sink, with the plug in obviously. That way it should attach to the metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

kimbo said:


> I tapped mine on the side of the table and it came out again


I did try it, but no use. Ill try again.


----------



## Jean

Ill try the kitchen sink. Sounds like I tried everything except the kitchen sink!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Perhaps a really strong magnet will help to persuade it as well.


----------



## Andre

Jean said:


> Ill try the kitchen sink. Sounds like I tried everything except the kitchen sink!


Try getting it out with another magnet, e.g. fridge magnet.


----------



## Jean

I tried Bucky Balls. Didnt work. Thats like earth magnets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Hazaa! The kitchen sink worked! Thanks @Alex . This forum is awesome! Knew you guys would help! Im so stoked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean

Now Im enjoying my Atomic with dual 26g @ 0.4 ohm on my diy berry and litchi with a hint of menthol. And the door that stays where it should.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Jean said:


> Hazaa! The kitchen sink worked! Thanks @Alex . This forum is awesome! Knew you guys would help! Im so stoked!


Awesome man @Jean 

I've just had a good laugh reading this thread
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/393500-my-reo-grand-now-retarded.html
*




My Reo Grand is now retarded *
*Retarded*: _To be hindered or held back...
I have made my Reo Grand retarded. I had a magnet come loose from the door. I thought that I could fix it without any second thought as to how it could be fixed in a way that would render my reo retarded.

I applied some super glue to the door and added the magnet to the super glue. At this point I felt pretty smug and proceeded to ponder how crafty I am. I then thanked the lord for making me smart enough to fix a simple problem. Then I thought how quickly it took me to realize my problem with the disengaged magnet to the point of fixing it. I was feeling quite smug...

...ten minutes passed and the the super glue was dry. I slipped the door into my reo grand without any resistance and I felt pretty smug. I had completed a mechanical task that would have baffled simple mortals.

Something was wrong...it didn't have the click it once did. I slid the door up and down. It felt slippery.

I am a simple man, a dullard or dolt. After a very long time that could only be explained by a man with a very simple intellect, I realized that I had super glued the magnet backwards...

I had retarded/hindered the ability of the door to stay stationary.

I've done some googling and it seems that acetone will free the magnet from its position. I also understand that acetone is pretty awesome at removing color.

What should I do? How may I restore my reo to it's previous state? 
_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo

Jean said:


> Now Im enjoying my Atomic with dual 26g @ 0.4 ohm on my diy berry and litchi with a hint of menthol. And the door that stays where it should.



@Jean try single parallel coil, 28g 8 wraps 2mm ID


----------



## Jean

@Alex i almost wet myself.


----------



## Jean

kimbo said:


> @Jean try single parallel coil, 28g 8 wraps 2mm ID


Ill make a note to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## Silver

@Alex, that was hilarious

My one magnet on my Reo mini fell out, so the door is working but not holding as tightly. 

I want to epoxy glue it back - i think thats the glue @johan recommended. He said its better than superglue because it doesnt set as hard. Should i get the epoxy glue or should i just press it in. Lol, i hope i do it the correct way or else i will also have a retarded Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

@Silver if you have an extra magnet, put the two on to each other so you know the side that is facing up once you have one in the hole will be right side up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Alex, that was hilarious
> 
> My one magnet on my Reo mini fell out, so the door is working but not holding as tightly.
> 
> I want to epoxy glue it back - i think thats the glue @johan recommended. He said its better than superglue because it doesnt set as hard. Should i get the epoxy glue or should i just press it in. Lol, i hope i do it the correct way or else i will also have a retarded Mini


Just test the loose magnet against the one still attached with which it will make contact. Then mark the side not to be glued with a marker. I have used superglue (but a reputable brand) to good effect, first cleaning out the hole with a sharpish object. @johan's advice in this regard is, however, always good. Do not just press it in without any glue - it will not hold for long.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Just test the loose magnet against the one still attached with which it will make contact. Then mark the side not to be glued with a marker. I have used superglue (but a reputable brand) to good effect, first cleaning out the hole with a sharpish object. @johan's advice in this regard is, however, always good. Do not just press it in without any glue - it will not hold for long.



Thanks @Andre, i will use the marker trick! That will save me. 

Quite amazing, this Mini started service in May last year and has not had one problem since. Just the magnet now which came out. I am so excited because i can use my spare magnets - finally. 

In fact, the record on the other Reos is also exceptional. 2 Grands without a hitch for 10 months of daily use. 

My LP had issues with the threading but I think that was from screwing on other atties. 

So all in all its a great track record so far. 10 out of 10 for the Reos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

A tip from me @Silver on using glue, just a tiny drop. Otherwise the magnet won't sit flush, and that's even worse.

see this thread for ref: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/655549-removing-magnet-reo-door-3.html

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre, i will use the marker trick! That will save me.
> 
> Quite amazing, this Mini started service in May last year and has not had one problem since. Just the magnet now which came out. I am so excited because i can use my spare magnets - finally.
> 
> In fact, the record on the other Reos is also exceptional. 2 Grands without a hitch for 10 months of daily use.
> 
> My LP had issues with the threading but I think that was from screwing on other atties.
> 
> So all in all its a great track record so far. 10 out of 10 for the Reos.


@Silver if you join the two magnets like this it is impossible to accidentally glue it wrong side up

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Solid White REO Grand Std joined the family today! 




Also in the box for Reoville was some Cyclones and Hornet's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Solid White REO Grand Std joined the family today!
> 
> View attachment 23095
> 
> 
> Also in the box for Reoville was some Cyclones and Hornet's!
> 
> View attachment 23093
> View attachment 23094


Congrats. The solid white is a beauty. Those Hornets look right up your alley. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> Solid White REO Grand Std joined the family today!
> 
> View attachment 23095
> 
> 
> Also in the box for Reoville was some Cyclones and Hornet's!
> 
> View attachment 23093
> View attachment 23094


Love the neon door

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Another one,that shiny door has got to go though,and the button,then I'm going to sculpt it,well try to!
Bits for some non functioning REO's,an atty stand for me to look at and some fancy gadget all from the Gadget Master himself.Wait theres no screwdriver in here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

@Rob Fisher you polygamist ! 

Wait that sounded funnier in my head !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The day I have been waiting for for weeks now has finally arrived! I will do a separate thread just now with a lot of pictures from start to finish but here is Camila. I need to just say now that John (@Genosmate) is one of those master craftsman of note and the quality and finish of this modded REO is amazing... so beyond my wildest dreams!

Vape Mail Baby! 




She travelled really safe and here she is... the most stunning REO ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> The day I have been waiting for for weeks now has finally arrived! I will do a separate thread just now with a lot of pictures from start to finish but here is Camila. I need to just say now that John (@Genosmate) is one of those master craftsman of note and the quality and finish of this modded REO is amazing... so beyond my wildest dreams!
> 
> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 23544
> 
> 
> She travelled really safe and here she is... the most stunning REO ever!
> 
> View attachment 23545
> View attachment 23546
> View attachment 23547
> View attachment 23548
> View attachment 23549
> View attachment 23550
> View attachment 23551
> View attachment 23552


A work of art. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Wow. That really is something special!! Well done guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that looks marvellous!
Looking forward to seeing and hearing more.

Congrats and a big well done to @Genosmate ! Your work looks stunning.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

wow is she beautiful!!!!! 
lets hope we see a rob ramble a little later after this vape mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Oupa

This is feckin awesome @Rob Fisher ! And well done @Genosmate ... stunning piece of art!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> The day I have been waiting for for weeks now has finally arrived! I will do a separate thread just now with a lot of pictures from start to finish but here is Camila. I need to just say now that John (@Genosmate) is one of those master craftsman of note and the quality and finish of this modded REO is amazing... so beyond my wildest dreams!
> 
> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> View attachment 23544
> 
> 
> She travelled really safe and here she is... the most stunning REO ever!
> 
> View attachment 23545
> View attachment 23546
> View attachment 23547
> View attachment 23548
> View attachment 23549
> View attachment 23550
> View attachment 23551
> View attachment 23552



Thats one stunning REO!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

dang it i am soo jelly. congrats @Rob Fisher and well done @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Mail Baby!  Another REO (New 510 brand new out the box) but with a small detour to @hands in Kokstad!

I would have to say this is rather EPIC Vape Mail.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Another REO (New 510 brand new out the box) but with a small detour to @hands in Kokstad!
> 
> I would have to say this is rather EPIC Vape Mail.
> 
> View attachment 23735
> View attachment 23736
> View attachment 23737
> View attachment 23738
> View attachment 23739
> View attachment 23740


Thats amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Another REO (New 510 brand new out the box) but with a small detour to @hands in Kokstad!
> 
> I would have to say this is rather EPIC Vape Mail.
> 
> View attachment 23735
> View attachment 23736
> View attachment 23737
> View attachment 23738
> View attachment 23739
> View attachment 23740


That is beyond epic. Congrats. Beautiful work @hands.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Another REO (New 510 brand new out the box) but with a small detour to @hands in Kokstad!
> 
> I would have to say this is rather EPIC Vape Mail.
> 
> View attachment 23735
> View attachment 23736
> View attachment 23737
> View attachment 23738
> View attachment 23739
> View attachment 23740



That is absolutely mind bending. Amazing work @hands!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Another REO (New 510 brand new out the box) but with a small detour to @hands in Kokstad!
> 
> I would have to say this is rather EPIC Vape Mail.
> 
> View attachment 23735
> View attachment 23736
> View attachment 23737
> View attachment 23738
> View attachment 23739
> View attachment 23740




Wow man! Came out great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

That's beautiful beyond words! Wow...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

WOW, just simply WOW @Rob Fisher 
and @hands your work is really good

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby!  Another REO (New 510 brand new out the box) but with a small detour to @hands in Kokstad!
> 
> I would have to say this is rather EPIC Vape Mail.
> 
> View attachment 23735
> View attachment 23736
> View attachment 23737
> View attachment 23738
> View attachment 23739
> View attachment 23740



@hands .. your work is amazing, the work of a master craftsman
@Rob Fisher you are a privileged man to own a piece of art like this.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jos

Wow - that @hands is an absolute artist.

How do you decide which Reo is your favourite..........Avril or Camilla or Avril or Camilla or Lily or Avril or Avril or Avril.........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

i am glad she made it back safely.sorry man the phone was breaking up so badly and i had a tough time hearing you. take care of her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## kimbo

hands said:


> View attachment 23749


Love the fish hook in the "Fisher"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> Love the fish hook in the "Fisher"


Yes, that is a WOW too, the attention to detail is just amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> How do you decide which Reo is your favourite..........Avril or Camilla or Avril or Camilla or Lily or Avril or Avril or Avril.........



I love both of them equally...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> Love the fish hook in the "Fisher"



You are on the ball @kimbo! It took me awhile to spot it... and the truth is Jacques (@hands) had to point it out to me during the design phase.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Even the custom button is awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that is breathtaking!
Just so classy and marvellous!
I was going to say that you now can only sell that Reo to someone called Rob Fisher  but I assume that Avril will never be sold...

@hands - you are a master - your work is so beautiful!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Oh yes, I forgot about the button 
Simply brilliant

@Rob Fisher - how does Avril feel in the hand with all the engravings? More grippy I presume? Compared to the feel of the SL?


----------



## Riaz

That is absolutely beautiful!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about the button
> Simply brilliant
> 
> @Rob Fisher - how does Avril feel in the hand with all the engravings? More grippy I presume? Compared to the feel of the SL?



The SL is almost rough compared to the smooth but grippyness of Avril!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

This is just awesome! and I thought I was amazed by my late great grandfather's engraved pocket watch. I dig it big time @Rob Fisher, and lovely master craftsmanship @hands.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> You are on the ball @kimbo! It took me awhile to spot it... and the truth is Jacques (@hands) had to point it out to me during the design phase.


lol @Rob Fisher that is why he put up the bigger pics, he had to guide my viewing as well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Holy crap man @hands, that's insanely fantastic work. You are without a doubt a master engraver of note.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Wow thats pretty.Proper craftsmanship @hands.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning @Rob Fisher !! You have a true talent @hands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD

Dude! @hands ! Just wow man!  


Congrats Mr @Rob Fisher , she looks stunning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro

@hands that is extremely classy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

@hands exquisite craftsmanship. I would buy a reo just to have that done

@Rob Fisher congratulations on Avril. Its going to get to the point that you will have to start insuring all your beauties  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> @hands exquisite craftsmanship. I would buy a reo just to have that done
> 
> @Rob Fisher congratulations on Avril. Its going to get to the point that you will have to start insuring all your beauties
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



Avril is insured on all risks. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean

kimbo said:


> @Jean try single parallel coil, 28g 8 wraps 2mm ID


Done, the juice tastes better. Slower burn. @Oupa knows I like a hot build and dual for double the fun! But for now it will do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapourshark

Here is my new toy! And it awesome!
Sorry for bad pic and being on it side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats @Vapourshark 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Andre

Vapourshark said:


> Here is my new toy! And it awesome!
> Sorry for bad pic and being on it side.
> View attachment 24213


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. @johan should be along in the near future to award your official Reonaut badge.


----------



## johan

Congratulations on your new "toy" may you enjoy many satisfying vapes! Here's your badge and welcome to Reoville:

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapourshark said:


> Here is my new toy! And it awesome!
> Sorry for bad pic and being on it side.



Fixed the pic for you and congrats and welcome to Reoville!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Vapourshark said:


> Here is my new toy! And it awesome!
> Sorry for bad pic and being on it side.
> 
> View attachment 24216


Very nice colour scheme you have there  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Silver

Great looking Reo @Vapourshark 
Wishing you all the very best with it!
Let us know how it goes after you've settled in with her


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

The feeling of being handed a Reonaut badge by OOM @johan comes second only to the pure bliss that a Reo gives.

Well done @Vapourshark

Enjoy and Shout to any other Reonaut if you need a hand

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos

Rotten_Bunny said:


> The feeling of being handed a Reonaut badge by OOM @johan comes second only to the pure bliss that a Reo gives.



That feeling might be overshadowed by the PK @johan is going to dish out for the 'oom' comment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan

Rotten_Bunny said:


> The feeling of being handed a Reonaut badge by OOM @johan comes second only to the pure bliss that a Reo gives.
> 
> Well done @Vapourshark
> 
> Enjoy and Shout to any other Reonaut if you need a hand
> 
> Rotten Bunny
> 
> Vape The Planet !





Jos said:


> That feeling might be overshadowed by the PK @johan is going to dish out for the 'oom' comment



Looks like the *Rotten* Bunny does not want to enjoy a pain free long weekend .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby! 

Surprise package that wasn't on the order schedule? @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA 




Oh what an awesome Easter Egg! A hand made Porcupine Easter Egg! Lindsay that's the best easter egg EVER! You guys really rock my World!  Thank you! I appreciate the gesture big time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeGrrl

Thank you so much, I made a few for easter and when he was created I just thought of you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Another Grand arrived (thanks Andre) so I thought I'd take a picture of all my vaping devices.
You may have guessed Iam a Reo only zone.
Oh,the wooden atty stand is not mine but the prestik ones are

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

VapeGrrl said:


> Thank you so much, I made a few for easter and when he was created I just thought of you



That porcupine easter egg is AMAZING @VapeGrrl - well done!!
So awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Another Grand arrived (thanks Andre) so I thought I'd take a picture of all my vaping devices.
> You may have guessed Iam a Reo only zone.
> Oh,the wooden atty stand is not mine but the prestik ones are
> View attachment 24404



I would like to see an atty on Camila's sister real soon!


----------



## JW Flynn

lol, what do you do with all the reo's? hehe Think you have bank rolled roes start up production line, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Another Grand arrived (thanks Andre) so I thought I'd take a picture of all my vaping devices.
> You may have guessed Iam a Reo only zone.
> Oh,the wooden atty stand is not mine but the prestik ones are
> View attachment 24404


Great family! With pride of place to your favourite Chalice III, of course!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to see an atty on Camila's sister real soon!


Was going to take a pic with the Odin on her just to see if there was a reactionBut TBH the only time an atty has been near is when I test fired the twins after rebuilding them,promise I'll vape her soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Great family! With pride of place to your favourite Chalice III, of course!


Just didn't seem right to put the Chalice in Prestik Andre (thought I'd use Rob's atty stand),but then again it doesn't find it's way onto a Reo that often either


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Just didn't seem right to put the Chalice in Prestik Andre (thought I'd use Rob's atty stand),but then again it doesn't find it's way onto a Reo that often either


Lol, mine has earned a permanent place on my Mini at this stage. For me the flavour on the Chalice is without compare.


----------



## VapeSnow

The Chalice looks like a awesome rda. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> The Chalice looks like a awesome rda.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is for me, but not for cloud seekers.


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> It is for me, but not for cloud seekers.


Is the air holes smaller than the Cyclops?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Lol, mine has earned a permanent place on my Mini at this stage. For me the flavour on the Chalice is without compare.


I will use it again for sure as I also started to like it after a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Is the air holes smaller than the Cyclops?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the air hole is inside and is bigger than that of the RM2. Think 2mm. Then there are air channels to the top with a ring with 3 holes, which is the AFC. But, it is single coil only. Reasonable clouds, but will never be a real cloud making machine. A flavour machine for sure. More info here: http://markbugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=61
Currently on sale at Reosmods for $150: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> No, the air hole is inside and is bigger than that of the RM2. Think 2mm. Then there are air channels to the top with a ring with 3 holes, which is the AFC. But, it is single coil only. Reasonable clouds, but will never be a real cloud making machine. A flavour machine for sure. More info here: http://markbugs.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=61
> Currently on sale at Reosmods for $150: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


Dankie @Andre wardeer dit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Reo mail baby 

Collected my mini on Thursday evening 

Here she is

With the Odin:



With kui atty- actually a beautiful fit for the mini in my opinion:




She needs some attention- lots of scratches and the door magnets are kaput so need to get that sorted. But all in all im glad I bought it

My two reos:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Wishing you all the best with the new Mini @Riaz!

I am sure you will discover what a marvellous fit in the hand it is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Wishing you all the best with the new Mini @Riaz!
> 
> I am sure you will discover what a marvellous fit in the hand it is...


Thanks @Silver

After using the mini exclusively since Thursday evening, the grand feels ginormous in the hand LOL

I'm just a bit worried about the battery life. My purchase did come with 3 batteries in total, are all 18500 only 1000mah or are there higher mah ones available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> After using the mini exclusively since Thursday evening, the grand feels ginormous in the hand LOL
> 
> I'm just a bit worried about the battery life. My purchase did come with 3 batteries in total, are all 18500 only 1000mah or are there higher mah ones available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Riaz

I generally build fairly "tame" coils on the Mini, not lower than 0.8 ohms. Not because of anything other than that it usually has my Choc Mint Coffee mix in it - and that I find best at about 1 ohm.

I am using the little red Efest 18490 - I think they are 1100 mah. But they are quite old now - Lol

Nevertheless, I get a full tank's worth (about 2.6ml - not too full) on one battery. I don't notice a power reduction through the tank and when I pull the battery out it measures about 3.8 V.

So a spare juice bottle and a spare battery should provide for quite a bit of vaping. 

All the above may change if you build lower ohm coils and dual coils. Have never tried that on my Mini because its a SP with the RM2 on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Thanks for the reply @Silver

This is the build I'm running on the mini now:



Dual 28g
0.6 ohms

My juice bottle is about half now and the battery is measuring in at 3.82v

I did however use the same battery last night when pulsing the coils- which definitely adds to its reduced reading now 

I wish they made 2500mah batteries in 18500/ 18490, or atleast something close to that mah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nice coiling @Riaz 
Ya, the duals and lower ohms chow the juice and battery much much faster.

So less vaping time but arguably more pleasurable 

You must remember though that you can always double the battery life of the Mini by using 18mg - he he

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Enjoy the Mini @Riaz. I use mine for dessert jooses and to taste new juices. Sporting the Chalice, single coil at 0.61 ohms. Running AW 18490s 1200mAh 18A, which gives me about 2.6 ml of juice down to around 3.8 V.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Nice reo mini @Riaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

She is a beauty!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Benjamin Cripps said:


> She is a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome photography! ... and must say she's a beauty of note. Looking forward to your Reo comments. I believe you will experience the same vape satisfying nirvana we do here in Reoville. Here's your badge, enjoy!

​


----------



## Andre

Benjamin Cripps said:


> She is a beauty!


That she is. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Thanks @johan! I have been waiting to get one for a really long time! I have already tried one of my favourite juices in it and it tastes better than my tanks!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Apovic

Thanks @Oupa . Enjoying every monent with her.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Apovic said:


> Thanks @Oupa . Enjoying every monent with her.
> View attachment 24757


Ah, the first of VM's Reo order coming through. Lucky you - presume you collected?
She is a beauty. And you were clearly prepared with an Odin at hand.
Most welcome to Reovile. Enjoy!


----------



## Jos

That's not fair.......we all sitting her chomping at the bit for Reo Mail and you are already vaping up a storm with yours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Apovic said:


> Thanks @Oupa . Enjoying every monent with her.
> View attachment 24757



Wow! Stunning color combination, enjoy! Welcome to vape nirvana and Reoville, here's your badge:

​
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

argh! also brough my kit to work hoping Lagertha would arrive ....


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Daniel said:


> argh! also brough my kit to work hoping Lagertha would arrive ....


Lagertha from Vikings? Great name!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Lagertha from Vikings? Great name!



Yup , already have the color scheme ordered same as her shield  might do some engraving as well ... @Rob Fisher 's Avril masterpiece inspired me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Here is my two beauty's 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Here is my two beauty's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look stunning. Back in Reoville with a bang. Enjoy.


----------



## DoubleD

Apovic said:


> Thanks @Oupa . Enjoying every monent with her.
> View attachment 24757



Ohh I love the blue and white combo you got going there  Fantastic stuff bro


----------



## Silver

@Apovic - congrats on your new blue and white Reo
It looks absolutely stunning - love the colour combo!


----------



## Keyaam

VapeSnow said:


> Here is my two beauty's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice reos @VapeSnow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Keyaam said:


> Nice reos @VapeSnow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> They look stunning. Back in Reoville with a bang. Enjoy.


Definitely with a bang. Really enjoying both of them. What do you think of a black wrinkle door on the red one as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Definitely with a bang. Really enjoying both of them. What do you think of a black wrinkle door on the red one as well?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would look great too I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My Reo family almost back to full strength - hopefully a Woodvil to complete the family. Raw Tumbled Aluminium Reo Grand and joose from Vapour Mountain. Thank you @Oupa.
Showing the guts in the insert for those who have not yet seen how the new 510 connector exits there. No more silicone gaskets - almost idiot (that's me) proof.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Daniel

@Andre ag nee sies man , hoe maak jy nou ....


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> @Andre ag nee sies man , hoe maak jy nou ....


??? Meaning?


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> ??? Meaning?



meaning I'm still waiting for my Reo


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> meaning I'm still waiting for my Reo


Vasbyt, boetman. Think this thread is going to be quite busy shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zaVaper

Here's my first Reo, haven't name her yet:




_I can tell that she's been around the block, still delivers like a champ _
In case you noticed: I built a tiny little ramp to ease the transition from LP to the RM2.

And here she is with the rest of the family:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

zaVaper said:


> Here's my first Reo, haven't name her yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I can tell that she's been around the block, still delivers like a champ _
> In case you noticed: I built a tiny little ramp to ease the transition from LP to the RM2.
> 
> And here she is with the rest of the family:


Most welcome to Reoville. That little ramp looks extremely good! How did you do it?
@johan should be around shortly from his afternoon nap to award your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## Jos

Looks like gaffer tape?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

zaVaper said:


> Here's my first Reo, haven't name her yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I can tell that she's been around the block, still delivers like a champ _
> In case you noticed: I built a tiny little ramp to ease the transition from LP to the RM2.
> 
> And here she is with the rest of the family:



*Black is Beautiful*! Welcome to vape heaven a.k.a Reoville . Here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zaVaper

@Andre & @Jos : I 3D printed it out of pla.

here's a close up:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jos

Nice - thought afterwards that it looked too neat to be gaffer tape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer

New addition on the left and old faithful on the right.




Thanks again @Oupa for the Reo, and to @Rob Fisher for the Nuppin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Kaizer said:


> New addition on the left and old faithful on the right.
> 
> View attachment 24829
> 
> 
> Thanks again @Oupa for the Reo, and to @Rob Fisher for the Nuppin.


Congrats. Enjoy. I like that white Router Bit drip tip - from VapeClub?


----------



## Kaizer

Andre said:


> Congrats. Enjoy. I like that white Router Bit drip tip - from VapeClub?



Yup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

Apovic said:


> Thanks @Oupa . Enjoying every monent with her.
> View attachment 24757



@Apovic Lovely colour combo. looks good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Just for completeness I better post a pic of REO Red in Reomail. 

She was delivered today from Vapour Mountain. And that's the Nuppin v2 on top.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Just for completeness I better post a pic of REO Red in Reomail.
> 
> She was delivered today from Vapour Mountain. And that's the Nuppin v2 on top.
> 
> View attachment 24838


And she is a beauty, @Silver. Continuing with the theme - Reo Blue, Reo Red, Reo Woodvil, etc! Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Just for completeness I better post a pic of REO Red in Reomail.
> 
> She was delivered today from Vapour Mountain. And that's the Nuppin v2 on top.
> 
> View attachment 24838


What a Beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning "Lady in Red" @Silver. Congrats!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

The more I see the red the more I like it.Maybe I was a bit hasty in stripping mine the other day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> And she is a beauty, @Silver. Continuing with the theme - Reo Blue, Reo Red, Reo Woodvil, etc! Congrats. Enjoy.



Thanks @Andre - 
Indeed, the theme continues....


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Stunning "Lady in Red" @Silver. Congrats!!



Thanks @annemarievdh 
That metallic red is very special. It has those little shiny sparkles in it. Not too much, just the right amount.
Indeed a Lady in Red - lol - quite right

Hopefully we can do our first "dance" soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Thanks @annemarievdh
> That metallic red is very special. It has those little shiny sparkles in it. Not too much, just the right amount.
> Indeed a Lady in Red - lol - quite right
> 
> Hopefully we can do our first "dance" soon


I have the real lady in red LOL : just joking 







@Silver your new baby is very beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@VapeSnow 

Your lady is dressed in a full red dress with gold jewels 
Mine has a dual tone dress - silverish on the back and down the sides with Red in the front.

Both are beautiful! Both glitter in the evening under the light.

At least both have a low cut dress - enough to tantalise us with many options!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @VapeSnow
> 
> Your lady is dressed in a full red dress with gold jewels
> Mine has a dual tone dress - silverish on the back and down the sides with Red in the front.
> 
> Both are beautiful! Both glitter in the evening under the light.
> 
> At least both have a low cut dress - enough to tantalise us with many options!


Do not fool yourself - your lady is naked back and sides, just as you like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Do not fool yourself - your lady is naked back and sides, just as you like it.



Thanks @Andre 
I knew that very well 

I just didnt want to tell @VapeSnow in case he thought I was suggesting mine was better than his
LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> @VapeSnow
> 
> Your lady is dressed in a full red dress with gold jewels
> Mine has a dual tone dress - silverish on the back and down the sides with Red in the front.
> 
> Both are beautiful! Both glitter in the evening under the light.
> 
> At least both have a low cut dress - enough to tantalise us with many options!


Haha what a awesome description. Just love the glitter in it. So beautiful in the sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> I knew that very well
> 
> I just didnt want to tell @VapeSnow in case he thought I was suggesting mine was better than his
> LOL


Naked is always better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> Naked is always better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I suppose you can undress your lady and make her naked when the time is right...

Seriously, I just like the feeling of the raw aluminium in my hand. 
If I had my way I would get all my Reos in tumbled with tumbled doors - only problem is I would not then know which one has which flavour - hence the different coloured doors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> I suppose you can undress your lady and make her naked when the time is right...
> 
> Seriously, I just like the feeling of the raw aluminium in my hand.
> If I had my way I would get all my Reos in tumbled with tumbled doors - only problem is I would not then know which one has which flavour - hence the different coloured doors


Yes the raw tumbled is just amazing. If i know what i do now after i stripped the mini i would have order a tumbled one. 

So my next Reo will be a tumbled one with a Green door and black cyclops if i still can get hold of one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

All said and done - I have to give @Andre big credit for advising me wisely on my first Reo purchase.
We spent quite some time deliberating the different finishes and he had the experience.
All I could see was the pictures on the Reosmods.com website

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD

Still in shock....I never thought I would be posting here this year....the thought never even crossed my mind. I'm confused. I probably only told one person that I love the look of the raw tumbled aluminium but I cannot remember who the person was. Some people went to great lengths to get me the perfect Reo. I cannot believe the effort you guys put in. As if that was not enough you guys then hatched the perfect plan to catch me by complete surprise. When I saw the smug look on Benjis face and looked at the envelope I still did not believe it. Only when I had the Reo in my hand and saw Benjis face did it hit home.....unbelievable feeling. The RMG group do make magic in peoples lives....Thank you again and again and again and again and again..





Say hello to Nicole .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silver said:


> All said and done - I have to give @Andre big credit for advising me wisely on my first Reo purchase.
> We spent quite some time deliberating the different finishes and he had the experience.
> All I could see was the pictures on the Reosmods.com website


Yes and the picture on the site is bad. You cant really decide on pictures like that. He needs nice big full HD pics. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Awesome photo @RezaD, looking forward to see her name here soon. Welcome to Reoville, and here is your official Reo Badge:

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD

johan said:


> Awesome photo @RezaD, looking forward to see her name here soon. Welcome to Reoville, and here is your official Reo Badge:
> 
> View attachment 24848​


Thanks @johan.... I have named her Nicole after the Pussy Cat Dolls...super hot.


----------



## johan

Nice choice @RezaD and a hot doll Nicole Sherzinger is. This is one of her best photos in my book:

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Still in shock....I never thought I would be posting here this year....the thought never even crossed my mind. I'm confused. I probably only told one person that I love the look of the raw tumbled aluminium but I cannot remember who the person was. Some people went to great lengths to get me the perfect Reo. I cannot believe the effort you guys put in. As if that was not enough you guys then hatched the perfect plan to catch me by complete surprise. When I saw the smug look on Benjis face and looked at the envelope I still did not believe it. Only when I had the Reo in my hand and saw Benjis face did it hit home.....unbelievable feeling. The RMG group do make magic in peoples lives....Thank you again and again and again and again and again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hello to Nicole .....


It is so great to welcome you to Reoville, @RezaD. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Stunning picture. I love Bonzais, but do not have the patience to look after them properly. No wonder you excel at DIY jooses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Nice @RezaD, What a beautiful Reo, and of course, welcome to Reoville. 
If you get even half the pleasure I have had out of my babies, you are in for the ride of your life.
Vaping has only just begun for you.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

Andre said:


> It is so great to welcome you to Reoville, @RezaD. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Stunning picture. I love Bonzais, but do not have the patience to look after them properly. No wonder you excel at DIY jooses.


Thanks @Andre. If you haven't noticed by now I have the same taste in devices as you.....so I pay close attention to your reviews on devices. As it stands now after vaping Nicole for all of 30 min non stop my favourite devices are the Reo with RM2 followed by the Aqua v1.... I don't need anything else nor do I have to pay school fees thanks to you. I have an Aqua v2 and a Lemo but neither do it for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RezaD

Philip Dunkley said:


> Nice @RezaD, What a beautiful Reo, and of course, welcome to Reoville.
> If you get even half the pleasure I have had out of my babies, you are in for the ride of your life.
> Vaping has only just begun for you.............


Thanks Philip. I knew I would like a Reo from the first time I tried it. I am a flavour junkie first....all other aspects are secondary. The Reo just ticks all the boxes for me. There are no cons whatsoever for me. The only thing I will maybe change is make the RM2'S airholes slightly bigger. I prefer single coils over duals even in my Aqua.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

johan said:


> Nice choice @RezaD and a hot doll Nicole Sherzinger is. This is one of her best photos in my book:
> 
> View attachment 24849​


OMG. ...the hottest female on the planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

VapeSnow said:


> Yes and the picture on the site is bad. You cant really decide on pictures like that. He needs nice big full HD pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@VapeSnow - i fully agree with you
Especially the pic of the raw tumbled. Doesnt look very nice. Looks rather harsh
Some of the other finishes and doors have reasonable pics.
I have most of the pics of various colours and finishes saved in a folder on my computer. For side by side on screen comparison. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

RezaD said:


> Still in shock....I never thought I would be posting here this year....the thought never even crossed my mind. I'm confused. I probably only told one person that I love the look of the raw tumbled aluminium but I cannot remember who the person was. Some people went to great lengths to get me the perfect Reo. I cannot believe the effort you guys put in. As if that was not enough you guys then hatched the perfect plan to catch me by complete surprise. When I saw the smug look on Benjis face and looked at the envelope I still did not believe it. Only when I had the Reo in my hand and saw Benjis face did it hit home.....unbelievable feeling. The RMG group do make magic in peoples lives....Thank you again and again and again and again and again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say hello to Nicole .....



Marvellous @RezaD !
Great photo
Welcome to Reoville and wishing you many mls of vaping happiness with Nicole
She is a beaut!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Both Reos up and running  



Thanks @Andre and @Zeki Hilmi 

Still battling to bond with the Derringer, even at 3mg (0.5 ohm) it makes me cough. Just need to play with a few different builds. 
Loving the Reos! 

Not sure if Sam is gonna get the 2nd one

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

ShaneW said:


> Both Reos up and running
> 
> View attachment 24867
> 
> Thanks @Andre and @Zeki Hilmi
> 
> Still battling to bond with the Derringer, even at 3mg (0.5 ohm) it makes me cough. Just need to play with a few different builds.
> Loving the Reos!
> 
> Not sure if Sam is gonna get the 2nd one


Try lifting the coil in the Derringer in line with the air hole

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

ShaneW said:


> Both Reos up and running
> 
> View attachment 24867
> 
> Thanks @Andre and @Zeki Hilmi
> 
> Still battling to bond with the Derringer, even at 3mg (0.5 ohm) it makes me cough. Just need to play with a few different builds.
> Loving the Reos!
> 
> Not sure if Sam is gonna get the 2nd one


Most welcome to Reoville at long last Shane. Glad you are liking them so far. @johan is not up yet, but as soon as he is, he will present you with your official Reonaut badge. 
And if Sam gets the second Reo, please say congrats and welcome to her on our behalf.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

ShaneW said:


> Both Reos up and running
> 
> View attachment 24867
> 
> Thanks @Andre and @Zeki Hilmi
> 
> Still battling to bond with the Derringer, even at 3mg (0.5 ohm) it makes me cough. Just need to play with a few different builds.
> Loving the Reos!
> 
> Not sure if Sam is gonna get the 2nd one



Welcome tho Reoville, hope you sort out that Derringer. (_I personally don't know the workings of that particular RDA_). It took you very long , but we are glad to present you with the official Reo badge (and one for Sam as well):




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was out fishing yesterday when this all happened! All the best @RezaD and welcome to Reoville! Rock and Roll!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

kimbo said:


> Try lifting the coil in the Derringer in line with the air hole


 
@kimbo you are the man... recoiled and put the coil right in front of the Airhole... what a difference, wow! Thanks for this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

ShaneW said:


> @kimbo you are the man... recoiled and put the coil right in front of the Airhole... what a difference, wow! Thanks for this


It is a pleasure mate, i found to smooth the vape even more try flat kanthal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @ShaneW 
Wishing you all the best with the Reo(s) !!
Superb

Now you have to try all your awesome juices in them and we want to hear how they taste!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Vape Mail Baby! 


Lagertha : 




Cat & Lagertha 




Thanks again to all parties involved , I am now officially a Reonaut whohooo!

P.S First thing I did was hook up the Cyclone , put my favourite juice in (MVC from Skyblue) and ... heaven ...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## gman211991

Daniel said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 
> Lagertha :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat & Lagertha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all parties involved , I am now officially a Reonaut whohooo!
> 
> P.S First thing I did was hook up the Cyclone , put my favourite juice in (MVC from Skyblue) and ... heaven ...


Reonaut 2 times lol enjoy


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 
> Lagertha :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat & Lagertha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all parties involved , I am now officially a Reonaut whohooo!
> 
> P.S First thing I did was hook up the Cyclone , put my favourite juice in (MVC from Skyblue) and ... heaven ...


Lagertha is a beauty too. Most welcome to Reoville, @Daniel. Enjoy and tell us about it. @johan should be around shortly to award your official Reonaut badge.


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> Lagertha is a beauty too. Most welcome to Reoville, @Daniel. Enjoy and tell us about it. @johan should be around shortly to award your official Reonaut badge.



Thanks @Andre , again if it wasn't for you I would not have been introduced to the Reo experience .... 

So far , I do not think I will use a tank ever again , ok well maybe not NEVER (The Lemo II comes to mind) but other than the Lemo I do not think there is anything else I need. Much like my knife collecting I have come to appreciate quality and well to know when you are satisfied .... I am satisfied for now  

The RM2 is still my flavor chaser for now , but I am slowly but surely opening the Cyclone further and further , not at full lung hitting yet but WOW the flavor on this is amazing .... @Rob Fisher the Rayon for fruity juices works excellent thanks! 

Been trying some darker juice in the RM2 (compliments to @huffnpuff for the sample) , it absolutely destroys wicks and coils seems I have to finally rebuild my coil on the RM2 (which I got from @Philip Dunkley dankie pellie! , still with the same coil he had in LOL).

I have been reading up on coil builds for the Cyclone , but seems best way to learn is JUST DO IT! Which I did , dual coil 0.7Ohm 8 wraps per 28g kanthral works lekker .... now to fugure out a good build for fruit juices (again thanks to @huffnpuff who gave me a sample of Looper , which I will try when i get the build right as I am a Fruit Loops fanatic back in the day I used to hound my mother to buy it every time we visited the shop and it's kind of special so I want to experience that first taste again like a child).

Anyway enough rambling .... thank you for the kind words , this is for sure the best community

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Daniel said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 
> Lagertha :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat & Lagertha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all parties involved , I am now officially a Reonaut whohooo!
> 
> P.S First thing I did was hook up the Cyclone , put my favourite juice in (MVC from Skyblue) and ... heaven ...



Oh! Happy Days indeed - just finished downloading Vikings Series 3 Episode 8. Enjoy Lagertha (I also like them rough and tough ). Here's your official badge and welcome to Reoville:

​


----------



## johan

PS. @Daniel, Lagertha marching on to attack Paris in the latest episode :


----------



## Daniel

That shield I want to incorporate into my Reo , saw an exact color Grand solid door on the FB Reonauts thread argh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

Ebony and Ivory






New Lily has arrived.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

I held Lagertha today. Very nice @Daniel

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD

Jos said:


> Ebony and Ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Lily has arrived.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that looks stunning! Congrats


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jos said:


> Ebony and Ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Lily has arrived.



Real Smart Drip Tips! Nice to see some top of the range drip tips on a top of the range mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

You wouldnt put hubcaps on a Ferrari 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Vape Mail Baby!
> 
> 
> Lagertha :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat & Lagertha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all parties involved , I am now officially a Reonaut whohooo!
> 
> P.S First thing I did was hook up the Cyclone , put my favourite juice in (MVC from Skyblue) and ... heaven ...



Congrats @Daniel 
Fabulous pair you have!
Wishing you all the best and lots of vaping pleasure
Enjoy!


----------



## Silver

Jos said:


> Ebony and Ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Lily has arrived.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Marvellous @Jos 
I love the contrast!
Enjoy them!


----------



## Daniel

@Silver thanks brother , been some time coming and within two weeks I have not one but two ! 

Like my knife collecting I poise myself now to only enjoy the finest in craftsmanship , watch this space will be doing some custom work on both my babies soon ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> @Silver thanks brother , been some time coming and within two weeks I have not one but two !
> 
> Like my knife collecting I poise myself now to only enjoy the finest in craftsmanship , watch this space will be doing some custom work on both my babies soon ....



That is awesome. Am looking forward to seeing what comes of your work. Always great to see people with that kind of skill personalising their gear. Makes it very special.


----------



## free3dom

Magic Reo Mail 

I dub thee Florence 




And for those who don't know, it's quite a challenge photographing white - might have to take a few HDR shots to show her off properly 

What a pleasure... vaped her most of the day and it was perfection, not a single hiccup - unsquonked hits excluded; still acclimating here . 

Doubts officially laid to rest, Reos do rock - preaching to the choir, I know 

A massive big thanks again to the awesome RMG

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> Magic Reo Mail
> 
> I dub thee Florence
> 
> View attachment 24950
> 
> 
> And for those who don't know, it's quite a challenge photographing white - might have to take a few HDR shots to show her off properly
> 
> What a pleasure... vaped her most of the day and it was perfection, not a single hiccup - unsquonked hits excluded; still acclimating here .
> 
> Doubts officially laid to rest, Reos do rock - preaching to the choir, I know
> 
> A massive big thanks again to the awesome RMG



There's something about the solid body that screams 'class' to me, I think I might need a solid body mini in my life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> There's something about the solid body that screams 'class' to me, I think I might need a solid body mini in my life



She is indeed very elegant - a real lady 

A solid body mini sounds like a great idea - unless you are referring to a type of skirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

free3dom said:


> Magic Reo Mail
> 
> I dub thee Florence
> 
> View attachment 24950
> 
> 
> And for those who don't know, it's quite a challenge photographing white - might have to take a few HDR shots to show her off properly
> 
> What a pleasure... vaped her most of the day and it was perfection, not a single hiccup - unsquonked hits excluded; still acclimating here .
> 
> Doubts officially laid to rest, Reos do rock - preaching to the choir, I know
> 
> A massive big thanks again to the awesome RMG


So stoked for you bud 

Glad to hear that she is living up to the hype. Reos don't have such a cult following for nothing 

Welcome to reoville, Reonaut  

Now you need to start getting active In the out and about with your reo thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## cfm78910

My Reo arrived yesterday, black and beautiful! Meeting with @Andre next week to teach me the coil building side of things. Will post pictures when she is up and running and has a name. Happy days!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> That is awesome. Am looking forward to seeing what comes of your work. Always great to see people with that kind of skill personalising their gear. Makes it very special.



Oh gosh no I'm as handy as hammer in an electronics shop lol , will be sending them to a good friend of mine to do some work on the mini first to see how it turns out , Lagertha will stay as is for now (or until I find a turquoise sold door)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> Magic Reo Mail
> 
> I dub thee Florence
> 
> View attachment 24950
> 
> 
> And for those who don't know, it's quite a challenge photographing white - might have to take a few HDR shots to show her off properly
> 
> What a pleasure... vaped her most of the day and it was perfection, not a single hiccup - unsquonked hits excluded; still acclimating here .
> 
> Doubts officially laid to rest, Reos do rock - preaching to the choir, I know
> 
> A massive big thanks again to the awesome RMG



Welcome to Reoville, and may miss Nightingale provide you with endless satisfying vapes. Here is your official Reo Badge:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Magic Reo Mail
> 
> I dub thee Florence
> 
> View attachment 24950
> 
> 
> And for those who don't know, it's quite a challenge photographing white - might have to take a few HDR shots to show her off properly
> 
> What a pleasure... vaped her most of the day and it was perfection, not a single hiccup - unsquonked hits excluded; still acclimating here .
> 
> Doubts officially laid to rest, Reos do rock - preaching to the choir, I know
> 
> A massive big thanks again to the awesome RMG



Awesome @free3dom 
Great choice of background for the photo!
She looks so good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> Magic Reo Mail
> 
> I dub thee Florence
> 
> View attachment 24950
> 
> 
> And for those who don't know, it's quite a challenge photographing white - might have to take a few HDR shots to show her off properly
> 
> What a pleasure... vaped her most of the day and it was perfection, not a single hiccup - unsquonked hits excluded; still acclimating here .
> 
> Doubts officially laid to rest, Reos do rock - preaching to the choir, I know
> 
> A massive big thanks again to the awesome RMG



She looks awesome! Oh Happy Days Peter!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910

cfm78910 said:


> My Reo arrived yesterday, black and beautiful! Meeting with @Andre next week to teach me the coil building side of things. Will post pictures when she is up and running and has a name. Happy days![/QUOTE
> 
> Had a proper look at my baby and I think it's a boy. It's a good looking little thing but it's a bit too rough around the edges to be a girl. So the name is Spyker, will post a picture when he is up and making clouds.


----------



## free3dom

Thanks fellow (I can say that now) Reonauts...she is indeed an awesome beauty 



Yiannaki said:


> So stoked for you bud
> 
> Glad to hear that she is living up to the hype. Reos don't have such a cult following for nothing
> 
> Now you need to start getting active In the out and about with your reo thread



Hahaha, the hype is indeed quite justified 

And I did go out and about this morning 



Silver said:


> Awesome @free3dom
> Great choice of background for the photo!
> She looks so good!



Thanks @Silver, haven't taken this many pictures of any of my other mods before - the Reo just loves to pose it seems 



Rob Fisher said:


> She looks awesome! Oh Happy Days Peter!



Thanks @Rob - very happy days indeed 



johan said:


> Welcome to Reoville, and may miss Nightingale provide you with endless satisfying vapes. Here is your official Reo Badge



Thanks @johan ...my very own badge, does that make me a sheriff around these parts? 

Nightingale is an awesome fit, she'd just need a red cross on her door - which is actually a great idea (my little life saver) 
But I was thinking more along these lines... 

Florence Welch

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DoubleD

Say hello to Alessandra aka Alley 













First off.....What a device! I am so impressed with her. 
Yesterday when I received her, my buddy Carl came around to see Alley, he then decided he needs a bottom feeder as well (coming from a MVP), so I piff'ed my KUI to him. He then went on to say but why the hell is the Reo so expensive. 
I naturally laughed and demonstrated very confidently. 
All I did was open the package, put an o'ring and the aluminum button on the firing switch, dabbed a tiny speck of nolax on the anode, then filled the bottle up with some RY4, inserted a fully charged battery, screwed in my Atomic, and vaped like a boss! 
No mess, no fuzz, just pure enjoyment all the way. 
In fact, I didn't even need to set my 510 connector, my Atomic sat in the perfect spot, hows that for perfect  






Thank you @Oupa and Chrystel for the extra gift, it's perfect and most of all thank you for considering me for one of the extra Reos, I truly appreciate the thought, gesture and effort that was put in.  You guys rock  

I'd also like to thank @Andre and @Rob Fisher for the late nights of answering my questions. Both of you were absolutely right, I do love my Reo   







I think I need 3 more for shits and giggles

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Say hello to Alessandra aka Alley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off.....What a device! I am so impressed with her.
> Yesterday when I received her, my buddy Carl came around to see Alley, he then decided he needs a bottom feeder as well (coming from a MVP), so I piff'ed my KUI to him. He then went on to say but why the hell is the Reo so expensive.
> I naturally laughed and demonstrated very confidently.
> All I did was open the package, put an o'ring and the aluminum button on the firing switch, dabbed a tiny speck of nolax on the anode, then filled the bottle up with some RY4, inserted a fully charged battery, screwed in my Atomic, and vaped like a boss!
> No mess, no fuzz, just pure enjoyment all the way.
> In fact, I didn't even need to set my 510 connector, my Atomic sat in the perfect spot, hows that for perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa and Chrystel for the extra gift, it's perfect and most of all thank you for considering me for one of the extra Reos, I truly appreciate the thought, gesture and effort that was put in.  You guys rock
> 
> I'd also like to thank @Andre and @Rob Fisher for the late nights of answering my questions. Both of you were absolutely right, I do love my Reo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need 3 more for shits and giggles



I get Goosebumps when someone get's a REO and finds Nirvana!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

@DoubleD congratulations on a super sexy looking Alley! May she provide you 24/7 with ultimate satisfying vapes. Welcome to Reoville and here's your official Reonaut badge (in case you haven't received one yet ):

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> @DoubleD congratulations on a super sexy looking Alley! May she provide you 24/7 with ultimate satisfying vapes. Welcome to Reoville and here's your official Reonaut badge (in case you haven't received one yet ):
> 
> View attachment 24995​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Okay boys and girls... meet Rowdy Ronda the Reo!
(Kathy Bates was a close second, and you can all thank me that I didn't post the pic I was going to post  )

Thank you so much Benji, Chrystel and all involved in the VM group order. My first Reo, and also my first 100ml bottle of _any _juice! So nice to finally be able to post in this thread.

I got it on Thursday but haven't had much time so I only did a build today and loving it so far. Here are a couple of pics...




With the rest of the roster...




And Rowdy Ronda Rousey...







@Rob Fisher - please help rotate my pics (as a matter of urgency  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

@KB_314 thats one horny ass kicking Ronda you've got yourself . Many happy fulfilling vapes and welcome to Reoville. Here's your official Reonaut Badge:


​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

johan said:


> @KB_314 thats one horny ass kicking Ronda you've got yourself . Many happy fulfilling vapes and welcome to Reoville. Here's your official Reonaut Badge:
> 
> View attachment 25011
> ​


Thanks @johan I shall wear it with pride!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> Say hello to Alessandra aka Alley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off.....What a device! I am so impressed with her.
> Yesterday when I received her, my buddy Carl came around to see Alley, he then decided he needs a bottom feeder as well (coming from a MVP), so I piff'ed my KUI to him. He then went on to say but why the hell is the Reo so expensive.
> I naturally laughed and demonstrated very confidently.
> All I did was open the package, put an o'ring and the aluminum button on the firing switch, dabbed a tiny speck of nolax on the anode, then filled the bottle up with some RY4, inserted a fully charged battery, screwed in my Atomic, and vaped like a boss!
> No mess, no fuzz, just pure enjoyment all the way.
> In fact, I didn't even need to set my 510 connector, my Atomic sat in the perfect spot, hows that for perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa and Chrystel for the extra gift, it's perfect and most of all thank you for considering me for one of the extra Reos, I truly appreciate the thought, gesture and effort that was put in.  You guys rock
> 
> I'd also like to thank @Andre and @Rob Fisher for the late nights of answering my questions. Both of you were absolutely right, I do love my Reo
> 
> I think I need 3 more for shits and giggles



That was a great post @DoubleD 
So glad for you
Alley looks stunning
Wishing you all the very best with her!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Okay boys and girls... meet Rowdy Ronda the Reo!
> (Kathy Bates was a close second, and you can all thank me that I didn't post the pic I was going to post  )
> 
> Thank you so much Benji, Chrystel and all involved in the VM group order. My first Reo, and also my first 100ml bottle of _any _juice! So nice to finally be able to post in this thread.
> 
> I got it on Thursday but haven't had much time so I only did a build today and loving it so far. Here are a couple of pics...
> 
> View attachment 25007
> 
> 
> With the rest of the roster...
> 
> View attachment 25008
> 
> 
> And Rowdy Ronda Rousey...
> 
> View attachment 25009
> 
> 
> View attachment 25003
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher - please help rotate my pics (as a matter of urgency  )



Wecome to Reoville @KB_314 !
Rowdy Ronda looks sizzling and looks like she packs a big punch!
I like!
Al the best and wishing you many happy satisfying Peach Rooibos vapes...


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Wecome to Reoville @KB_314 !
> Rowdy Ronda looks sizzling and looks like she packs a big punch!
> I like!
> Al the best and wishing you many happy satisfying Peach Rooibos vapes...


Thank you @Silver I'm already starting to wonder why I didn't get one months ago. Flavour on the RM2 is super (my Kayfuns are good but this is definitely better flavour, and dripping is just an agg). The airflow is tight but I like mouth-lung and may not even drill out the hole. Can't wait to try the Cyclops (in a few days, thanks to @Andre for parting with one after hearing my sop story!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Thank you @Silver I'm already starting to wonder why I didn't get one months ago. Flavour on the RM2 is super (my Kayfuns are good but this is definitely better flavour, and dripping is just an agg). The airflow is tight but I like mouth-lung and may not even drill out the hole. Can't wait to try the Cyclops (in a few days, thanks to @Andre for parting with one after hearing my sop story!)



Awesome @KB_314 
The RM2 is a mouth to lung flavour master!
And such a pleasure to use
Glad you are enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

KB_314 said:


> Okay boys and girls... meet Rowdy Ronda the Reo!
> (Kathy Bates was a close second, and you can all thank me that I didn't post the pic I was going to post  )
> 
> Thank you so much Benji, Chrystel and all involved in the VM group order. My first Reo, and also my first 100ml bottle of _any _juice! So nice to finally be able to post in this thread.
> 
> I got it on Thursday but haven't had much time so I only did a build today and loving it so far. Here are a couple of pics...
> 
> View attachment 25007
> 
> 
> With the rest of the roster...
> 
> View attachment 25008
> 
> 
> And Rowdy Ronda Rousey...
> 
> View attachment 25009
> 
> 
> View attachment 25003
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher - please help rotate my pics (as a matter of urgency  )


Probably my favourite Reo,Ronda ain't too shabby either,but I wouldn't like to upset her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Genosmate said:


> Probably my favourite Reo,Ronda ain't too shabby either,but I wouldn't like to upset her.


hehe - yeah she may just collapse a spring


----------



## Genosmate

KB_314 said:


> hehe - yeah she may just collapse a spring


Mine's already collapsed

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

My new Reo's 
The 2 on the right jand side are my older ones.
I only setup one of the new ones so far.
Thank you so much @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Imthiaz Khan said:


> My new Reo's
> The 2 on the right jand side are my older ones.
> I only setup one of the new ones so far.
> Thank you so much @Oupa
> 
> View attachment 25051


Interested in hearing the reason for having 6 reos all exactly the same color  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Interested in hearing the reason for having 6 reos all exactly the same color



So you dont have to feel guilty when you forget her name

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> My new Reo's
> The 2 on the right jand side are my older ones.
> I only setup one of the new ones so far.
> Thank you so much @Oupa
> 
> View attachment 25051



Wow @Imthiaz Khan !!
Absolutely amazing
The blue does look stunning. I like the one with the blue 2puffs tip and the Odin. Looks so cool
Wishing you all the best with the new ladies - quadruplets


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Yusuf Cape Vaper, blue is just my favorite color  No other reason 
Thank you so much @Silver  I also just love the setup and the vape itself on that specific one, guess it's the Odin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Just mentioned to a really top man on the forum that I'd really like to get hold of a tumbled SL to carve/sculpt (one of the old 510's) and just like that one arrives with a funky yellow door. (White one is not mine its here for a makeover).

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Ebony and Ivory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Lily has arrived.


A stunning pair, congrats @Jos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> Magic Reo Mail
> 
> I dub thee Florence
> 
> View attachment 24950
> 
> 
> And for those who don't know, it's quite a challenge photographing white - might have to take a few HDR shots to show her off properly
> 
> What a pleasure... vaped her most of the day and it was perfection, not a single hiccup - unsquonked hits excluded; still acclimating here .
> 
> Doubts officially laid to rest, Reos do rock - preaching to the choir, I know
> 
> A massive big thanks again to the awesome RMG


A great pleasure to welcome you to Reoville. Great picture, love the matching drip tip. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Say hello to Alessandra aka Alley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off.....What a device! I am so impressed with her.
> Yesterday when I received her, my buddy Carl came around to see Alley, he then decided he needs a bottom feeder as well (coming from a MVP), so I piff'ed my KUI to him. He then went on to say but why the hell is the Reo so expensive.
> I naturally laughed and demonstrated very confidently.
> All I did was open the package, put an o'ring and the aluminum button on the firing switch, dabbed a tiny speck of nolax on the anode, then filled the bottle up with some RY4, inserted a fully charged battery, screwed in my Atomic, and vaped like a boss!
> No mess, no fuzz, just pure enjoyment all the way.
> In fact, I didn't even need to set my 510 connector, my Atomic sat in the perfect spot, hows that for perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa and Chrystel for the extra gift, it's perfect and most of all thank you for considering me for one of the extra Reos, I truly appreciate the thought, gesture and effort that was put in.  You guys rock
> 
> I'd also like to thank @Andre and @Rob Fisher for the late nights of answering my questions. Both of you were absolutely right, I do love my Reo
> I think I need 3 more for shits and giggles


Most welcome to Reoville. She is a beaut - both are. Enjoy, and come and show her to me when you are in the vicinity please.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Okay boys and girls... meet Rowdy Ronda the Reo!
> (Kathy Bates was a close second, and you can all thank me that I didn't post the pic I was going to post  )
> 
> Thank you so much Benji, Chrystel and all involved in the VM group order. My first Reo, and also my first 100ml bottle of _any _juice! So nice to finally be able to post in this thread.
> 
> I got it on Thursday but haven't had much time so I only did a build today and loving it so far. Here are a couple of pics...
> 
> View attachment 25007
> 
> 
> With the rest of the roster...
> 
> View attachment 25008
> 
> 
> And Rowdy Ronda Rousey...
> 
> View attachment 25009
> 
> 
> View attachment 25003
> 
> 
> @Rob Fisher - please help rotate my pics (as a matter of urgency  )


Ronda is stunning. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> My new Reo's
> The 2 on the right jand side are my older ones.
> I only setup one of the new ones so far.
> Thank you so much @Oupa
> 
> View attachment 25051


Wow, did not realize you already had two blues. Now you have an army of blues. Absolutely stunning! So many flavours you can carry Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Just mentioned to a really top man on the forum that I'd really like to get hold of a tumbled SL to carve/sculpt (one of the old 510's) and just like that one arrives with a funky yellow door. (White one is not mine its here for a makeover).
> View attachment 25096


I just love that carved/sculpted Reo from ECF. Looking forward to your creation. That door on the flat head Reo is stunning - tell us more about it please.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @Andre 
Lol, I don't have enough pockets to carry them all around 
But I definitely have a variety of flavors to vape on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. She is a beaut - both are. Enjoy, and come and show her to me when you are in the vicinity please.



I definitely will do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Just mentioned to a really top man on the forum that I'd really like to get hold of a tumbled SL to carve/sculpt (one of the old 510's) and just like that one arrives with a funky yellow door. (White one is not mine its here for a makeover).
> View attachment 25096



Amazing! I can just imagine what sculpting will be happening. All the best with it
PS - i love that yellow door - quite unusual yellow - i think i know where that came from


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Amazing! I can just imagine what sculpting will be happening. All the best with it
> PS - i love that yellow door - quite unusual yellow - i think i know where that came from


I recently stripped a red door like your new one (should have kept it) but this yellow one might have to stay,its very funky.
You probably guessed correctly as to its origin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> I recently stripped a red door like your new one (should have kept it) but this yellow one might have to stay,its very funky.
> You probably guessed correctly as to its origin



Ooh, i love that red door! Its enchanting! Just the right amount of red and the right amount of sparkle

About that yellow, i am convinced that is not the normal Reosmods yellow. This one looks quite neon. I suspect its another type of yellow. Is it really quite neon or is it a normal flat yellow but just appears neon/bright in the photo?


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Ooh, i love that red door! Its enchanting! Just the right amount of red and the right amount of sparkle
> 
> About that yellow, i am convinced that is not the normal Reosmods yellow. This one looks quite neon. I suspect its another type of yellow. Is it really quite neon or is it a normal flat yellow but just appears neon/bright in the photo?


I'm really not sure,at some angles it appears a normal flat yellow and at others it looks fluorescent,I really don't want to strip this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tchwank247

Soooooo......I've been Reofied!

Meet Nancy...sophisticated, elegant with her black cocktail dress. The SL slits on her dress shows off some of her skin, giving her that little bit of a naughty appeal. Not slutty at al lol!

Let me just say THANKS @Oupa ! Sad that I didn't know about Reo's before! I just cant get enough of it and already want a Grand!

Anyway, I have some questions, as this is my first Reo and I don't want to damage it.


Can I use a flat top batteries?
Where and when do I apply the nolax?
What are the o'rings for? I have 1mm and 1.5mm? I'm thinking I only use it when I need to "service" it and will only see it once I have taken it apart?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## abdul

more experienced reonauts can correct me, but to try and answer



Can I use a flat top batteries? YES

Where and when do I apply the nolax? on the firing switch

What are the o'rings for? I have 1mm and 1.5mm? I'm thinking I only use it when I need to "service" it and will only see it once I have taken it apart? one ring between atty and 510 and other im not too sure


----------



## Andre

Tchwank247 said:


> View attachment 25139
> Soooooo......I've been Reofied!
> 
> Meet Nancy...sophisticated, elegant with her black cocktail dress. The SL slits on her dress shows off some of her skin, giving her that little bit of a naughty appeal. Not slutty at al lol!
> 
> Let me just say THANKS @Oupa ! Sad that I didn't know about Reo's before! I just cant get enough of it and already want a Grand!
> 
> Anyway, I have some questions, as this is my first Reo and I don't want to damage it.
> 
> 
> Can I use a flat top batteries?
> Where and when do I apply the nolax?
> What are the o'rings for? I have 1mm and 1.5mm? I'm thinking I only use it when I need to "service" it and will only see it once I have taken it apart?


Most welcome to Reoville. Glad to see you are already enjoying her. 

Flat top batteries are fine to use.
Apply the noalox to the positive contact (the curly bit of the firing pin), and if you want, to the top of the spring. Clean those parts with an eraser or alcohol about once a month and apply the noalox thereafter. More frequently if you go low ohms. 
The o-rings are for between the RM2 and the catch cup. To prevent juice leaking from there and to position the RM2, but with the new 510 connections not really required.
Feel free to shout if you have any more questions. Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tchwank247

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Glad to see you are already enjoying her.
> 
> Flat top batteries are fine to use.
> Apply the noalox to the positive contact (the curly bit of the firing pin), and if you want, to the top of the spring. Clean those parts with an eraser or alcohol about once a month and apply the noalox thereafter. More frequently if you go low ohms.
> The o-rings are for between the RM2 and the catch cup. To prevent juice leaking from there and to position the RM2, but with the new 510 connections not really required.
> Feel free to shout if you have any more questions. Enjoy and tell us about it.


Great...thanks! Will most definitely share my Reo journey!


----------



## Tchwank247

abdul said:


> more experienced reonauts can correct me, but to try and answer
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use a flat top batteries? YES
> 
> Where and when do I apply the nolax? on the firing switch
> 
> What are the o'rings for? I have 1mm and 1.5mm? I'm thinking I only use it when I need to "service" it and will only see it once I have taken it apart? one ring between atty and 510 and other im not too sure


Thanks for the help...really appreciate it!


----------



## johan

Tchwank247 said:


> View attachment 25139
> Soooooo......I've been Reofied!
> 
> Meet Nancy...sophisticated, elegant with her black cocktail dress. The SL slits on her dress shows off some of her skin, giving her that little bit of a naughty appeal. Not slutty at al lol!
> 
> Let me just say THANKS @Oupa ! Sad that I didn't know about Reo's before! I just cant get enough of it and already want a Grand!
> 
> Anyway, I have some questions, as this is my first Reo and I don't want to damage it.
> 
> 
> Can I use a flat top batteries?
> Where and when do I apply the nolax?
> What are the o'rings for? I have 1mm and 1.5mm? I'm thinking I only use it when I need to "service" it and will only see it once I have taken it apart?



Welcome to Reoville with your sexy Nancy and I see your questions had been answered already. Here's your official Reonaut badge:

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats!

OP picture rotated, exposure fixed, cropped and put back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tchwank247

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats!
> 
> OP picture rotated, exposure fixed, cropped and put back!


Hahaha, Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Stunning Reo @Tchwank247 
Congrats and welcome to Reoville


----------



## cfm78910

Guys, meet Spyker. Spyker, meet the guys.

Where's my badge? I want my badge!!!

@Andre, thanks for your help today. I've got lots to learn but it vapes like a champion.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey

cfm78910 said:


> Guys, meet Spyker. Spyker, meet the guys.
> 
> Where's my badge?  I want my badge!!!
> 
> @Andre, thanks for your help today. I've got lots to learn but it vapes like a champion.
> 
> Cheers.
> View attachment 25400



Spyker .... indeed


----------



## johan

I don't respond very well to unsolicited demands , but seeing that Spyker is an awesome Reo and you've posted in the correct thread, here is your official Reonaut badge: Congratulations BTW and may you enjoy many satisfying vapes and not get "spykered" 

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

cfm78910 said:


> Guys, meet Spyker. Spyker, meet the guys.
> 
> Where's my badge? I want my badge!!!
> 
> @Andre, thanks for your help today. I've got lots to learn but it vapes like a champion.
> 
> Cheers.
> View attachment 25400


Officially welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Shout if you have any questions. 
Lol, for that new avatar!


----------



## Keyaam

cfm78910 said:


> Guys, meet Spyker. Spyker, meet the guys.
> 
> Where's my badge? I want my badge!!!
> 
> @Andre, thanks for your help today. I've got lots to learn but it vapes like a champion.
> 
> Cheers.
> View attachment 25400


Congrats @cfm78910


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats @cfm78910 and welcome to Reoville


----------



## Silver

Tchwank247 said:


> View attachment 25146
> 
> 
> Soooooo......I've been Reofied!
> 
> Meet Nancy...sophisticated, elegant with her black cocktail dress. The SL slits on her dress shows off some of her skin, giving her that little bit of a naughty appeal. Not slutty at al lol!
> 
> Let me just say THANKS @Oupa ! Sad that I didn't know about Reo's before! I just cant get enough of it and already want a Grand!
> 
> Anyway, I have some questions, as this is my first Reo and I don't want to damage it.
> 
> 
> Can I use a flat top batteries?
> Where and when do I apply the nolax?
> What are the o'rings for? I have 1mm and 1.5mm? I'm thinking I only use it when I need to "service" it and will only see it once I have taken it apart?



Awesome Reo @Tchwank247 
Wishing you all the best with it!
Enjoy! 
I love the Mini - just fits so nicely in the hand


----------



## Silver

cfm78910 said:


> Guys, meet Spyker. Spyker, meet the guys.
> 
> Where's my badge? I want my badge!!!
> 
> @Andre, thanks for your help today. I've got lots to learn but it vapes like a champion.
> 
> Cheers.
> View attachment 25400



Congrats @cfm78910 !
Awesome looking Reo - 
Wishing you all the best and many litres of happy vapes!


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

So I adopted Ivy from @Philip Dunkley
I have come to realise that I have a favorite colour without actually knowing it...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> So I adopted Ivy from @Philip Dunkley
> I have come to realise that I have a favorite colour without actually knowing it...
> View attachment 25464


That looks stunning. Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please tell us about it. Your badge shall be awarded as soon as @johan comes online again.


----------



## johan

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> So I adopted Ivy from @Philip Dunkley
> I have come to realise that I have a favorite colour without actually knowing it...
> View attachment 25464



Oi-vey its Friday Afternoon and I'm a wee bit slow but hey what a great looker; Ivy in toxic green colors! Welcome to Reoville and may she provide you with 24/7 satisfying vapes, and before I start to waffle .... here's your badge:

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> So I adopted Ivy from @Philip Dunkley
> I have come to realise that I have a favorite colour without actually knowing it...
> View attachment 25464



Congrats on the Reo @CYB3R N1NJ4 
Wishing you many happy vapes!
At least with those colours she will be easy to find in low light conditions!


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Silver said:


> Congrats on the Reo @CYB3R N1NJ4
> Wishing you many happy vapes!
> At least with those colours she will be easy to find in low light conditions!


It is truly the first "odd" colour device I own. Everything else was either black or silver. Every time I pick it up, it's like... oh yes, it's green! 
Really am loving it at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

This is my new addition her name Wakizashi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## K-No

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Lyle Abrahams said:


> This is my new addition her name Wakizashi



Lovely @Lyle Abrahams !
Nice to hear from you again
Enjoy the new addition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Silver said:


> Lovely @Lyle Abrahams !
> Nice to hear from you again
> Enjoy the new addition


Thanks @Silver. Just been so busy haven't had time for anything but I'll def be logged on more often now and keeping myself updated on everything that's happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Lyle Abrahams said:


> This is my new addition her name Wakizashi



Great looking Reo Lyle. Does the name "Wakizashi" have a specific meaning or does it refer to a female?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Great looking Reo Lyle. Does the name "Wakizashi" have a specific meaning or does it refer to a female?





Wakizashi Girl

But the word Wakizashi is a type of sword like a Katana

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Lyle Abrahams said:


> This is my new addition her name Wakizashi


Wakizashi looks in perfect condition. Congrats on the new member of the family. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

johan said:


> Great looking Reo Lyle. Does the name "Wakizashi" have a specific meaning or does it refer to a female?



Wakizashi actually means companion sword. Samurai carry 2 swords the larger katana the a smaller one. So the Reo Mini is the companion in a sense to the larger one lol

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Andre said:


> Wakizashi looks in perfect condition. Congrats on the new member of the family. Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre she will be staying indoors in the desert to keep her that way. Way to much sand and dust for her to be outdoors lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer

And.... Picked it up/ had itdelivered by @Jakey today! Awesome doing business Sir, will be picking up batteries etc tomorrow, then she will be fully up and running

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Redeemer said:


> And.... Picked it up/ had itdelivered by @Jakey today! Awesome doing business Sir, will be picking up batteries etc tomorrow, then she will be fully up and running


Most welcome to Reoville. Your Reo looks in great nick. Enjoy and please tell us about it. @johan should be along in the not too distant future to award your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Will be learning all I can about the mod, and then start adding DIY touches to personalise it to me... Colour change will be my first point to start on, something different...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Beautiful @Redeemer, can't wait to hear your comments. Welcome to Reoville and here's your official Reonaut badge:

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer

Thank you kind Sir
Can't wait to have it completely built tomorrow, and start my REO-Ville vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Redeemer said:


> Thank you kind Sir
> Can't wait to have it completely built tomorrow, and start my REO-Ville vaping journey!



I know you meant well, but I beg you, *never*, *ever*, call me "sir".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redeemer

Just a token of respect....
Being brought up Afrikaans, I should say Oom 
Hope the use of s... didn't conflict with another lifestyle I'm accustomed to, in which case, I'm very sorry for using it indeed


----------



## johan

Redeemer said:


> Just a token of respect....
> Being brought up Afrikaans, I should say Oom
> Hope the use of s... didn't conflict with another lifestyle I'm accustomed to, in which case, I'm very sorry for using it indeed



Ok, I see you are fairly new here - "oom" is equally worse! ... and before you end up in "k@k straat" let me explain quickly:


The title "_sir_" is a derogatory title reserved for the British, descended from so called aristocracy.
The title "_oom_" I only tolerate from young beautiful girls that yell at me: "_yes! oom_"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jakey

johan said:


> I know you meant well, but I beg you, *never*, *ever*, call me "sir".


I made the mistake of calling @johan a sir recently. Will NEVER be doing it again! Thats for sure haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

johan said:


> Ok, I see you are fairly new here - "oom" is equally worse! let me explain quickly:
> 
> 
> The title "_sir_" is a derogatory title reserved for the British, descended from so called aristocracy.
> The title "_oom_" I only tolerate from young beautiful girls that yell at me: "_yes! oom_"


@johan there can be only two reasons why anyone would call you "Oom" or "Sir", both of these originate from you avatar pic.
You have have your hand on your hat and you are posing like a gentleman in a greeting mode like "Sir..." and your profile pic depicts a picture of a respectable gentleman in his late 50's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Redeemer said:


> Just a token of respect....
> Being brought up Afrikaans, I should say Oom
> Hope the use of s... didn't conflict with another lifestyle I'm accustomed to, in which case, I'm very sorry for using it indeed


Don't stress...we all learnt the hard way. I did post a thread somewhere on how to approach that person...will have to search for it. But load shedding first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Andre said:


> Don't stress...we all learnt the hard way. I did post a thread somewhere on how to approach that person...will have to search for it. But load shedding first!


I'm so grateful I don't have have that issue on this side of the world. Bought so much fun dyes batteries while i was home just to compensate for the load shedding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

GadgetFreak said:


> @johan there can be only two reasons why anyone would call you "Oom" or "Sir", both of these originate from you avatar pic.
> You have have your hand on your hat and you are posing like a gentleman in a greeting mode like "Sir..." and your profile pic depicts a picture of a respectable gentleman in his late 50's.



There are a huge differences between "sir", "gentleman" and "oom"  - never let an avatar fool you . If I have to make that kind of derivation of some the member's avatars on this forum, I will be taken to the cleaners for defamation. (My avatar is a photo of Leonard Cohen taken in his late 70's).

Interesting the general 2 accepted definitions of the word: "avatar":

Hinduism: a manifestation of a deity or released soul in bodily form on earth; an incarnate divine teacher.
Computing: an icon or figure representing a particular person in computer games, Internet forums, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Reo @Redeemer 
She looks stunning
Wishing you all the best with it - and many many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

johan said:


> There are a huge differences between "sir", "gentleman" and "oom"  - never let an avatar fool you . If I have to make that kind of derivation of some the member's avatars on this forum, I will be taken to the cleaners for defamation. (My avatar is a photo of Leonard Cohen taken in his late 70's).
> 
> Interesting the general 2 accepted definitions of the word: "avatar":
> 
> Hinduism: a manifestation of a deity or released soul in bodily form on earth; an incarnate divine teacher.
> Computing: an icon or figure representing a particular person in computer games, Internet forums, etc.


Thanks @johan! I get get it now not "AVATAR PIC" but "AVATAR"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Andre said:


> Don't stress...we all learnt the hard way. I did post a thread somewhere on how to approach that person...will have to search for it. But load shedding first!


Here is the link @Redeemer : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rules-of-engagement-johan.t8286/


----------



## Jakey

@Andre disliked your post due to the fact that you could have given me a heads up and pm'd me this link when @Silver asked me to do a 'who do you think you talking to' for @johan .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Ok undid the rating, dnt have the heart to outright dislike something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

Hi All,

Well previously I had a nice long post typed out re my intro to Reo, will see how far this goes. I got the Kui with the group buy to see how it might go. It was fair enough save for the reliability but after putting it down and taking up the IPV mini and Kayfuns and Russians again, well, I just couldn't.

I am not a master coiler or wicker of any sort and never quite got the hang of wicking on the RBA's for 90% VG, regardless of how big the juice channels were. I always had a dry hit. The first thing with the reo I thus had to do was get used to the flavour of juice without the burnt wick flavour (true story ).

I am also a fan of VV / VW due to the consistent vape given by PWM regardless of voltage drain / capacity (can't seem to get the right term right now ). While I still miss this, having a few drippers coiled at different ohms has more or less given a work around to this issue.

This has however been a small trade off for the benefits of the ultra reliable vape given by the Reo and while I have seen some say that 'X' BF RDA needs to be coiled in 'Y' way, and the same for wicking, I have not experienced any real or perceived issue with this. I attribute this to my poor building technique and experiences which has left me unspoilt. Everything just tastes great or greater with any of the 2x odins, darang or RM2 in my daily rotation. Recently though, I have found that I am less inclined to fault even this and happily vape at .6ohms on the Darang all day down to 3.5V sometimes even 3.4V.

I have it for just over a month and I was in doubt right up until 30min before I had to meet @Gambit to pay and collect. Not being one to hide my fears I told him I was nervous about the purchase. He was really cool and great about it. He said no issues, come around to the mini vape meet and have a toot anyway. Funny thing is the minute he handed it to me and I touched it, I had to have it, it just felt great in the hand and everything else has been the same.

The vape meet was great too as I finally got to taste some other juices besides my 24/7/365 VM DIY chocolate for like 8 months. So with due respect I'd like to give a shout out to the other members there that day that opened my vaping world a bit more which was, in no particular order; @shaunnadan ; @BigAnt ; @dr phil and of course @Gambit.

I also would like to say thank you to @Andre , Reo's biggest advocate (Rob should give you a freaking commission! ) and @shabbar who's pestering to buy a Reo I resisted for over a year (gaan k@? in elk geval ).

I think I still need a VW device though but having read how others struggle with high VG (ok in fairness they don't all say 'struggle'), there isn't much drive or urgency to run out there save for some variation.

Thanks to all other many great people in the forum and community, many occasions I wish I had more time for it. But for sure I am glad now that a good vape doesn't have to take up a big part of my day anymore.

Regards,
Rafiq

Oh, btw, here is a picture of my favourite shirt and some might notice a Reo Grand (Custom LP) in my hand . It doesn't have a name but mostly I refer to it as "where the F*&$ is my vape?" LOL.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Redeemer

Got REO # 2!
Thanx @Benjamin Cripps for the great buy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Pleasure mate!! I hope you enjoy it as much as I did!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well previously I had a nice long post typed out re my intro to Reo, will see how far this goes. I got the Kui with the group buy to see how it might go. It was fair enough save for the reliability but after putting it down and taking up the IPV mini and Kayfuns and Russians again, well, I just couldn't.
> 
> I am not a master coiler or wicker of any sort and never quite got the hang of wicking on the RBA's for 90% VG, regardless of how big the juice channels were. I always had a dry hit. The first thing with the reo I thus had to do was get used to the flavour of juice without the burnt wick flavour (true story ).
> 
> I am also a fan of VV / VW due to the consistent vape given by PWM regardless of voltage drain / capacity (can't seem to get the right term right now ). While I still miss this, having a few drippers coiled at different ohms has more or less given a work around to this issue.
> 
> This has however been a small trade off for the benefits of the ultra reliable vape given by the Reo and while I have seen some say that 'X' BF RDA needs to be coiled in 'Y' way, and the same for wicking, I have not experienced any real or perceived issue with this. I attribute this to my poor building technique and experiences which has left me unspoilt. Everything just tastes great or greater with any of the 2x odins, darang or RM2 in my daily rotation. Recently though, I have found that I am less inclined to fault even this and happily vape at .6ohms on the Darang all day down to 3.5V sometimes even 3.4V.
> 
> I have it for just over a month and I was in doubt right up until 30min before I had to meet @Gambit to pay and collect. Not being one to hide my fears I told him I was nervous about the purchase. He was really cool and great about it. He said no issues, come around to the mini vape meet and have a toot anyway. Funny thing is the minute he handed it to me and I touched it, I had to have it, it just felt great in the hand and everything else has been the same.
> 
> The vape meet was great too as I finally got to taste some other juices besides my 24/7/365 VM DIY chocolate for like 8 months. So with due respect I'd like to give a shout out to the other members there that day that opened my vaping world a bit more which was, in no particular order; @shaunnadan ; @BigAnt ; @dr phil and of course @Gambit.
> 
> I also would like to say thank you to @Andre , Reo's biggest advocate (Rob should give you a freaking commission! ) and @shabbar who's pestering to buy a Reo I resisted for over a year (gaan k@? in elk geval ).
> 
> I think I still need a VW device though but having read how others struggle with high VG (ok in fairness they don't all say 'struggle'), there isn't much drive or urgency to run out there save for some variation.
> 
> Thanks to all other many great people in the forum and community, many occasions I wish I had more time for it. But for sure I am glad now that a good vape doesn't have to take up a big part of my day anymore.
> 
> Regards,
> Rafiq
> 
> Oh, btw, here is a picture of my favourite shirt and some might notice a Reo Grand (Custom LP) in my hand . It doesn't have a name but mostly I refer to it as "where the F*&$ is my vape?" LOL.


Most welcome to Reoville. Thank you for a great post and your kind words. Glad you are enjoying the Reo. @johan should be around in due time to award your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Redeemer said:


> Got REO # 2!
> Thanx @Benjamin Cripps for the great buy!


Looks great. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Fickie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well previously I had a nice long post typed out re my intro to Reo, will see how far this goes. I got the Kui with the group buy to see how it might go. It was fair enough save for the reliability but after putting it down and taking up the IPV mini and Kayfuns and Russians again, well, I just couldn't.
> 
> I am not a master coiler or wicker of any sort and never quite got the hang of wicking on the RBA's for 90% VG, regardless of how big the juice channels were. I always had a dry hit. The first thing with the reo I thus had to do was get used to the flavour of juice without the burnt wick flavour (true story ).
> 
> I am also a fan of VV / VW due to the consistent vape given by PWM regardless of voltage drain / capacity (can't seem to get the right term right now ). While I still miss this, having a few drippers coiled at different ohms has more or less given a work around to this issue.
> 
> This has however been a small trade off for the benefits of the ultra reliable vape given by the Reo and while I have seen some say that 'X' BF RDA needs to be coiled in 'Y' way, and the same for wicking, I have not experienced any real or perceived issue with this. I attribute this to my poor building technique and experiences which has left me unspoilt. Everything just tastes great or greater with any of the 2x odins, darang or RM2 in my daily rotation. Recently though, I have found that I am less inclined to fault even this and happily vape at .6ohms on the Darang all day down to 3.5V sometimes even 3.4V.
> 
> I have it for just over a month and I was in doubt right up until 30min before I had to meet @Gambit to pay and collect. Not being one to hide my fears I told him I was nervous about the purchase. He was really cool and great about it. He said no issues, come around to the mini vape meet and have a toot anyway. Funny thing is the minute he handed it to me and I touched it, I had to have it, it just felt great in the hand and everything else has been the same.
> 
> The vape meet was great too as I finally got to taste some other juices besides my 24/7/365 VM DIY chocolate for like 8 months. So with due respect I'd like to give a shout out to the other members there that day that opened my vaping world a bit more which was, in no particular order; @shaunnadan ; @BigAnt ; @dr phil and of course @Gambit.
> 
> I also would like to say thank you to @Andre , Reo's biggest advocate (Rob should give you a freaking commission! ) and @shabbar who's pestering to buy a Reo I resisted for over a year (gaan k@? in elk geval ).
> 
> I think I still need a VW device though but having read how others struggle with high VG (ok in fairness they don't all say 'struggle'), there isn't much drive or urgency to run out there save for some variation.
> 
> Thanks to all other many great people in the forum and community, many occasions I wish I had more time for it. But for sure I am glad now that a good vape doesn't have to take up a big part of my day anymore.
> 
> Regards,
> Rafiq
> 
> Oh, btw, here is a picture of my favourite shirt and some might notice a Reo Grand (Custom LP) in my hand . It doesn't have a name but mostly I refer to it as "where the F*&$ is my vape?" LOL.



Really enjoyed reading your post. Welcome to Reoville and may the unnamed Reo provide you with many more "F*&$" good vapes. Here's your Official Reonaut badge:

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Fickie

johan said:


> Really enjoyed reading your post. Welcome to Reoville and may the unnamed Reo provide you with many more "F*&$" good vapes. Here's your Official Reonaut badge:
> 
> View attachment 26238​



Never expected it to be so but getting the badge is pretty satisfying .

Now to find the  to layout the dosh for the stunning engraving a la @Rob Fisher. Beautiful work from @hands but I'm sure owning such a master piece is even better.

Please is there a combined thread showing Reo customisation? According to Google Images it seems SA is pretty much leading the pack.

Ciao for now everybody.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Fickie said:


> Never expected it to be so but getting the badge is pretty satisfying .
> 
> Now to find the  to layout the dosh for the stunning engraving a la @Rob Fisher. Beautiful work from @hands but I'm sure owning such a master piece is even better.
> 
> Please is there a combined thread showing Reo customisation? According to Google Images it seems SA is pretty much leading the pack.
> 
> Ciao for now everybody.



As is, stock, not much to customize apart from dolly her up by @hands - thats why a Reo is a winner .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fickie

johan said:


> As is, stock, not much to customize apart from dolly her up by @hands - thats why a Reo is a winner .


 
Yep that's what I meant . Then it can be an extension of your personality. So maybe something like a poodle with a bowfor me . Lol! JJ yeah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Renesh

New resident of ReoVille...checking in..



<Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!>

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Awesome @Renesh ! May he/she provide you 24/7 with outstanding satisfying vapes. Welcome to Reoville and here is your Official Reonaut badge - ENJOY! (Hope to read your Reo comments soon).

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh

johan said:


> Awesome @Renesh ! May he/she provide you 24/7 with outstanding satisfying vapes. Welcome to Reoville and here is your Official Reonaut badge - ENJOY! (Hope to read your Reo comments soon).
> 
> View attachment 26293​


Thanks Johan... love the badge... 
Will definitely post feedback on the reo experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly

Another Checking : Finaalllly

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Renesh

FireFly said:


> Another Checking : Finaalllly



@FireFly looks awesome...winner winner...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> New resident of ReoVille...checking in..
> 
> View attachment 26292
> 
> <Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!>


Officially congrats and welcome to Reoville. Looking forward to hear your impressions. Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Andre

FireFly said:


> Another Checking : Finaalllly



Congrats. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please tell us about it. Shout if you have any questions. @johan should be along in due course to award your official Reonaut badge.


----------



## johan

FireFly said:


> Another Checking : Finaalllly



Welcome to Reoville and may she never, ever give you the "blues". Looking forward to your Reo comments, and here is your Official Reonaut badge:

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly

johan said:


> Welcome to Reoville and may she never, ever give you the "blues".


Aaaah Thanks @johan 
Much Appreciated...!

Need to Learn to work this properly, as I get too many Dry Hits ... Damn Noob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abdul

FireFly said:


> Aaaah Thanks @johan
> Much Appreciated...!
> 
> Need to Learn to work this properly, as I get too many Dry Hits ... Damn Noob.



check out the reo threads, many vids to guide you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

FireFly said:


> Aaaah Thanks @johan
> Much Appreciated...!
> 
> Need to Learn to work this properly, as I get too many Dry Hits ... Damn Noob.



You'll get it quickly and the "after x-amount of toots" the squonking will become 2'nd nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats to the new Reonauts, @Fickie, @Renesh and @FireFly
Your Reos look great. 

@FireFly, it helps to remove the drip tip and look into the atty while squonking to see how long and how hard you need to press to wet the wicks. When the bottle is full, a light press for about 4 seconds and a slow release works for me. A bit more pressure on the bottle when it gets emptier. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Renesh

Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

A new addition to the Reo family waiting for me when I get home on Monday. Gold anodized.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> A new addition to the Reo family waiting for me when I get home on Monday. Gold anodized.



That gold anodized Reo looks just awesome Andre - congratulations and I'm a little .


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> A new addition to the Reo family waiting for me when I get home on Monday. Gold anodized.



Dit lyk awesome @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i dont like gold, but that looks very good in the pic - it has a yellow mustard color - i approve


----------



## Silver

Looks awesome @Andre
I assume this will be paired with a Gold coloured Cyclops?
Wishing you all the best with it. Nice coming home present

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morne

Nice one @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Andre said:


> A new addition to the Reo family waiting for me when I get home on Monday. Gold anodized.


Stunning reo there enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Awesome @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Started from the bottom feeding with the KUI and now I'm here 

Kawasaki green REO Grand LP with black SL door and Nuppin

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Jakey

Nice lookin reo u have there bro


----------



## Ashley A

Jakey said:


> Nice lookin reo u have there bro


Hehe, very nice indeed 

Thanks bro. I'm thoroughly enjoying it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy the REO @Ashley A and welcome to reoville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

So do I get taken off the roll now


----------



## Renesh

Ashley A said:


> Started from the bottom feeding with the KUI and now I'm here
> 
> Kawasaki green REO Grand LP with black SL door and Nuppin



Congrats @Ashley A . Reoville for the win....
Looks awesome in green.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> So do I get taken off the roll now



Yes, please return your badge without delay 

Or...you could always buy another Reo, and use it as a paperweight - they're very useful and pretty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

@Ashley A that Kawa Green looks great! Hope you experience many satisfying vapes and looking forward to your Reo comments. Welcome to Reoville and here is your brand new Official Reonaut badge (I promise its not the one confiscated from @Jakey - the confiscated ones get burned):

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Ashley A said:


> Started from the bottom feeding with the KUI and now I'm here
> 
> Kawasaki green REO Grand LP with black SL door and Nuppin




Ohhh that Nuppin 

Congrats bro, sick setup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Yessss, that Nuppin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ashley A said:


> Started from the bottom feeding with the KUI and now I'm here
> 
> Kawasaki green REO Grand LP with black SL door and Nuppin


Most welcome to Reoville. Love that combination. Enjoy and please tell us about it.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Got my Beautiful Baby

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Got my Beautiful Baby



Congratulations on your Baby! Vape heaven is great and looking forward to your Reo comments in time. Welcome to Reoville and here is your official Reonaut Badge:

​


----------



## abdul

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Got my Beautiful Baby



Congrats man, may she give you many desirable moments. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Andre

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Got my Beautiful Baby


Stunning that anodized black. Enjoy and tell us about it. Please shout if you have any questions at all. Most welcome to Reoville.


----------



## Silver

Congrats on your new Reo @SamuraiTheVapor 
Wishing you many happy vapes with her!
She looks great in black


----------



## Space_Cowboy

So finally I've joined Reoville! 






Now to catch up on 2 / 3 years worth of Reo threads I never needed to go through

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Space_Cowboy said:


> So finally I've joined Reoville!
> 
> View attachment 27171
> 
> 
> Now to catch up on 2 / 3 years worth of Reo threads I never needed to go through



Most welcome to Reoville - looking forward to your comments. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Space_Cowboy said:


> So finally I've joined Reoville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to catch up on 2 / 3 years worth of Reo threads I never needed to go through


Most welcome to Reoville. The Reo looks in great nick. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renesh

Space_Cowboy said:


> So finally I've joined Reoville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to catch up on 2 / 3 years worth of Reo threads I never needed to go through



Welcome @Space_Cowboy 
Reo is looking good... hope she gives you years of faithful squonking joy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Space_Cowboy said:


> So finally I've joined Reoville!



And a very warm welcome to Reoville! You will have a few days working out your happy place and from then on you become a cult member! You will find yourself trying to get the whole world to embrace the REO.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Space_Cowboy said:


> So finally I've joined Reoville!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to catch up on 2 / 3 years worth of Reo threads I never needed to go through


I had a head start and still lots to read up on!
It is nice to know however that if you have an issue someone has covered it already. You just need to find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh

Extending my reo collection...
Thanks @Keyaam

Reo Mini is gone to my Mrs.. will know in a few days of she is keeping the Mini or if i'm going to be walking around with two reo's

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the REO @Space_Cowboy!!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Space_Cowboy said:


> So finally I've joined Reoville!
> 
> 
> Now to catch up on 2 / 3 years worth of Reo threads I never needed to go through




Love your setup  Thats exactly how I roll hahaha

Reo + Atomic = Life 




Welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Renesh said:


> View attachment 27212
> 
> 
> Extending my reo collection...
> Thanks @Keyaam
> 
> Reo Mini is gone to my Mrs.. will know in a few days of she is keeping the Mini or if i'm going to be walking around with two reo's


Awesome. Keep us updated please.


----------



## acorn

Hi there, reporting for Reoville (Badge), have these babies for a little while and enjoying them immensely, thank you to @Philip Dunkley (Camo) and @Genosmate (Aluminium) for letting them go (and the extra's) and @Imthiaz Khan for some RM2's. The purchases was well worth it, thank you all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

VapeViper said:


> Hi there, reporting for Reoville (Badge), have these babies for a little while and enjoying them immensely, thank you to @Philip Dunkley (Camo) and @Genosmate (Aluminium) for letting them go (and the extra's) and @Imthiaz Khan for some RM2's. The purchases was well worth it, thank you all.
> 
> View attachment 27397



Geez you arrived with a BANG in Reoville - I like your style! Most welcome, looking forward to your Reo comments and here's your official Reonaut badge:

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

johan said:


> Geez you arrived with a BANG in Reoville - I like your style! Most welcome, looking forward to your Reo comments and here's your official Reonaut badge:
> 
> View attachment 27398​


Thank you will do, thank you for the badge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

VapeViper said:


> Hi there, reporting for Reoville (Badge), have these babies for a little while and enjoying them immensely, thank you to @Philip Dunkley (Camo) and @Genosmate (Aluminium) for letting them go (and the extra's) and @Imthiaz Khan for some RM2's. The purchases was well worth it, thank you all.
> 
> View attachment 27397


Most welcome to Reoville. Those are 2 beauties. As soon as @johan is around your official Reonaut badge will be issued. Enjoy.
Edit: Ah, whilst I was writing this @johan issued the badge.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Those are 2 beauties. As soon as @johan is around your official Reonaut badge will be issued. Enjoy.
> Edit: Ah, whilst I was writing this @johan issued the badge.



Nope, did it 50min before your post .


----------



## acorn

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Those are 2 beauties. As soon as @johan is around your official Reonaut badge will be issued. Enjoy.
> Edit: Ah, whilst I was writing this @johan issued the badge.



Thanks @Andre , appreciate the welcome and looking forward on the Reo journey.


----------



## DoubleD

VapeViper said:


> Hi there, reporting for Reoville (Badge), have these babies for a little while and enjoying them immensely, thank you to @Philip Dunkley (Camo) and @Genosmate (Aluminium) for letting them go (and the extra's) and @Imthiaz Khan for some RM2's. The purchases was well worth it, thank you all.
> 
> View attachment 27397



Im pretty sure i saw these stunning reos under the hashtag #reosmods yesterday on instagram.


----------



## acorn

DoubleD said:


> Im pretty sure i saw these stunning reos under the hashtag #reosmods yesterday on instagram.


Hi @DoubleD , Nope not me, don't do Instagram. Interesting not many of these around, I even googled "Camo Reo", couldn't find any but earlier threads of previous owners on Ecigssa and the Raw Tumbled was handcrafted by previous owner.


----------



## Renesh

VapeViper said:


> Hi there, reporting for Reoville (Badge), have these babies for a little while and enjoying them immensely, thank you to @Philip Dunkley (Camo) and @Genosmate (Aluminium) for letting them go (and the extra's) and @Imthiaz Khan for some RM2's. The purchases was well worth it, thank you all.
> 
> View attachment 27397


@VapeViper Congrats and welcome to Reoville. I hope those two beauties give you lots and lots of happy vape days.
Lots of very knowledgeable Reonauts on the forum, so a word of advice, if you get stuck on something or if you looking for a 'perfect reo setup' i.e.coil, wick etc, search the forum or feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

VapeViper said:


> Hi @DoubleD , Nope not me, don't do Instagram. Interesting not many of these around, I even googled "Camo Reo", couldn't find any but earlier threads of previous owners on Ecigssa and the Raw Tumbled was handcrafted by previous owner.



Anyhow, your Reo family is sick bro 


For interest sake, here's the pic I saw, must've been a previous owner on this forum  Where you at mystery* Reonaut* 

Edit: he has a great taste in cars aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh

Andre said:


> Awesome. Keep us updated please.


So Reo Mini is back with me.. so now i walk around with two Reo's...
Does this mean two badges....LOL ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Nope, but having 2 is better than 1.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the REOs @VapeViper! Wishing you all the best and many happy flavour filled vapes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> As is, stock, not much to customize apart from dolly her up by @hands - thats why a Reo is a winner .



seems like @Waltervh doesn't like Reos - assuming from the "dislike"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh

Ag man....Sorry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Waltervh said:


> Ag man....Sorry



I thought vaping will eventually bring you to your senses .

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Waltervh

I blame it on Ricky Louw and DIY Strawcream on 25Watts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok so here goes, after some drama with Aramex my REO mini finally arrived late last night and here I am. Have to thank @Philip for the sale. 
Upon Arrival:REO Mini SP, black anodize with metallic blue door, brass SP RM2 with standard hole (I think), spare RM2 cap with enlargened hole, batteries, spare spring, magnet, bottles, driptip and tube.


Assembled for photo shoot:


REO Stripped and ready for it`s long soak


Cleaned and ready for assembley


Assemlbled, with new washers and o-rings, new feed tube, juice bottle and cap, coiled, fresh battery and ready to vape:


RM2 coiled at 1.2 ohms 6/7 turns Kanthal 30 gauge 2 mm ID and ready to go:


And please no jokes about my coiling abilities 
First impression from some one who has only seen pictures of REO`s was  this thig is tiny. I knew the dimensions but could not make a mental picture of it in my head though.
This is my second bottom fed mod (the other is the Terminator box mod which I got about five days ago). I have to say I really like the look and feel of the REO compared to the Treminator. It looks great up close and personal and feels solid in the hand. The vape thus far is warm, flavourful and not as harsh on the throat as my other atties with the same juice, this apart from the Plume Veil clone that is. I just know I am going to enjoy my REO journey going forward

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so here goes, after some drama with Aramex my REO mini finally arrived late last night and here I am. Have to thank @Philip for the sale.
> Upon Arrival:REO Mini SP, black anodize with metallic blue door, brass SP RM2 with standard hole (I think), spare RM2 cap with enlargened hole, batteries, spare spring, magnet, bottles, driptip and tube.
> View attachment 27915
> 
> Assembled for photo shoot:
> View attachment 27918
> 
> REO Stripped and ready for it`s long soak
> View attachment 27919
> 
> Cleaned and ready for assembley
> View attachment 27920
> 
> Assemlbled, with new washers and o-rings, new feed tube, juice bottle and cap, coiled, fresh battery and ready to vape:
> View attachment 27921
> 
> RM2 coiled at 1.2 ohms 6/7 turns Kanthal 30 gauge 2 mm ID and ready to go:
> View attachment 27922
> 
> And please no jokes about my coiling abilities
> First impression from some one who has only seen pictures of REO`s was  this thig is tiny. I knew the dimensions but could not make a mental picture of it in my head though.
> This is my second bottom fed mod (the other is the Terminator box mod which I got about five days ago). I have to say I really like the look and feel of the REO compared to the Treminator. It looks great up close and personal and feels solid in the hand. The vape thus far is warm, flavourful and not as harsh on the throat as my other atties with the same juice, this apart from the Plume Veil clone that is. I just know I am going to enjoy my REO journey going forward


Most welcome to Reoville, @Blu_Marlin. And thank for taking the trouble to chronicle your Reo journey thus far. The Mini is an awesome stealth vape with all the attributes of bigger brother. Enjoy and keep us in the loop please. 

@johan should be around shortly to award your official Reonaut badge.

PS: Remember to have the air hole pointing away from you when you vape. Otherwise you might get gurgling.


----------



## johan

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so here goes, after some drama with Aramex my REO mini finally arrived late last night and here I am. Have to thank @Philip for the sale.
> Upon Arrival:REO Mini SP, black anodize with metallic blue door, brass SP RM2 with standard hole (I think), spare RM2 cap with enlargened hole, batteries, spare spring, magnet, bottles, driptip and tube.
> View attachment 27915
> 
> Assembled for photo shoot:
> View attachment 27918
> 
> REO Stripped and ready for it`s long soak
> View attachment 27919
> 
> Cleaned and ready for assembley
> View attachment 27920
> 
> Assemlbled, with new washers and o-rings, new feed tube, juice bottle and cap, coiled, fresh battery and ready to vape:
> View attachment 27921
> 
> RM2 coiled at 1.2 ohms 6/7 turns Kanthal 30 gauge 2 mm ID and ready to go:
> View attachment 27922
> 
> And please no jokes about my coiling abilities
> First impression from some one who has only seen pictures of REO`s was  this thig is tiny. I knew the dimensions but could not make a mental picture of it in my head though.
> This is my second bottom fed mod (the other is the Terminator box mod which I got about five days ago). I have to say I really like the look and feel of the REO compared to the Treminator. It looks great up close and personal and feels solid in the hand. The vape thus far is warm, flavourful and not as harsh on the throat as my other atties with the same juice, this apart from the Plume Veil clone that is. I just know I am going to enjoy my REO journey going forward



Many congratulations and may you enjoy many satisfying vapes with your Reo. Enjoy! Welcome to Reoville and here is your official Reonaut badge:

​


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Thank you for the welcome to Reoville @Andre and @johan. I will remember to point the air hole away from me when vaping. I`m looking at the supplier banner at the bottom of this thread and it says "Watch this Vapour Mountain space! All will be revealed at Vapecon2015... be there!" and all I`m thinking is "I really hope @Oupa has quietly brought in some REO grands for sale at Vapecon."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza

DoubleD said:


> Anyhow, your Reo family is sick bro
> 
> 
> For interest sake, here's the pic I saw, must've been a previous owner on this forum  Where you at mystery* Reonaut*
> 
> Edit: he has a great taste in cars aswell


@Zodd I think


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @Blu_Marlin, @Ashley A, @SamuraiTheVapor, @Space_Cowboy, @VapeViper, @Renesh and @FireFly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RooiRoman

The Reo on the left is mine and the one on the right belongs to my girlfriend(got her off the stinkies for a month now!),she got hers today thanks @ET for the sale. 
We both love our reos! Whats more to say? They are Reos!
What would you guys suggest I do to strip the paint off my Reo? 
I know there must be a thread on this forum somewhere about that..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

RooiRoman said:


> The Reo on the left is mine and the one on the right belongs to my girlfriend(got her off the stinkies for a month now!),she got hers today thanks @ET for the sale.
> We both love our reos! Whats more to say? They are Reos!
> What would you guys suggest I do to strip the paint off my Reo?
> I know there must be a thread on this forum somewhere about that..



Welcome to Reoville - use paint stripper (mask the 510 connector with press-stick etc). Enjoy, here's your official Reonaut badge and looking forward to your Reo comments.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so here goes, after some drama with Aramex my REO mini finally arrived late last night and here I am. Have to thank @Philip for the sale.
> Upon Arrival:REO Mini SP, black anodize with metallic blue door, brass SP RM2 with standard hole (I think), spare RM2 cap with enlargened hole, batteries, spare spring, magnet, bottles, driptip and tube.
> View attachment 27915
> 
> Assembled for photo shoot:
> View attachment 27918
> 
> REO Stripped and ready for it`s long soak
> View attachment 27919
> 
> Cleaned and ready for assembley
> View attachment 27920
> 
> Assemlbled, with new washers and o-rings, new feed tube, juice bottle and cap, coiled, fresh battery and ready to vape:
> View attachment 27921
> 
> RM2 coiled at 1.2 ohms 6/7 turns Kanthal 30 gauge 2 mm ID and ready to go:
> View attachment 27922
> 
> And please no jokes about my coiling abilities
> First impression from some one who has only seen pictures of REO`s was  this thig is tiny. I knew the dimensions but could not make a mental picture of it in my head though.
> This is my second bottom fed mod (the other is the Terminator box mod which I got about five days ago). I have to say I really like the look and feel of the REO compared to the Treminator. It looks great up close and personal and feels solid in the hand. The vape thus far is warm, flavourful and not as harsh on the throat as my other atties with the same juice, this apart from the Plume Veil clone that is. I just know I am going to enjoy my REO journey going forward


Wish you all the best with your new Reo - I'm sure it won't leave your side.


----------



## Andre

RooiRoman said:


> The Reo on the left is mine and the one on the right belongs to my girlfriend(got her off the stinkies for a month now!),she got hers today thanks @ET for the sale.
> We both love our reos! Whats more to say? They are Reos!
> What would you guys suggest I do to strip the paint off my Reo?
> I know there must be a thread on this forum somewhere about that..


Most welcome to Reoville. Glad you and your girlfriend are enjoying the Reos. Yes, as @johan said, use paint stripper. Here is a thread by @Alex: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-naked-reo.t4312/#post-97843

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

RooiRoman said:


> The Reo on the left is mine and the one on the right belongs to my girlfriend(got her off the stinkies for a month now!),she got hers today thanks @ET for the sale.
> We both love our reos! Whats more to say? They are Reos!
> What would you guys suggest I do to strip the paint off my Reo?
> I know there must be a thread on this forum somewhere about that..



Geluk meneer. Beste nuus is die 1 maand van die kankerstokkies af

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RooiRoman

ET said:


> Geluk meneer. Beste nuus is die 1 maand van die kankerstokkies af


Baie dankie vir al jou moeite!


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so here goes, after some drama with Aramex my REO mini finally arrived late last night and here I am. Have to thank @Philip for the sale.
> Upon Arrival:REO Mini SP, black anodize with metallic blue door, brass SP RM2 with standard hole (I think), spare RM2 cap with enlargened hole, batteries, spare spring, magnet, bottles, driptip and tube.
> View attachment 27915
> 
> Assembled for photo shoot:
> View attachment 27918
> 
> REO Stripped and ready for it`s long soak
> View attachment 27919
> 
> Cleaned and ready for assembley
> View attachment 27920
> 
> Assemlbled, with new washers and o-rings, new feed tube, juice bottle and cap, coiled, fresh battery and ready to vape:
> View attachment 27921
> 
> RM2 coiled at 1.2 ohms 6/7 turns Kanthal 30 gauge 2 mm ID and ready to go:
> View attachment 27922
> 
> And please no jokes about my coiling abilities
> First impression from some one who has only seen pictures of REO`s was  this thig is tiny. I knew the dimensions but could not make a mental picture of it in my head though.
> This is my second bottom fed mod (the other is the Terminator box mod which I got about five days ago). I have to say I really like the look and feel of the REO compared to the Treminator. It looks great up close and personal and feels solid in the hand. The vape thus far is warm, flavourful and not as harsh on the throat as my other atties with the same juice, this apart from the Plume Veil clone that is. I just know I am going to enjoy my REO journey going forward



Super write up @Blu_Marlin 
Wishing you all the very best with your Reo Mini and many happy vapes!!
Just to let you know, the RM2 is a flavour and throat hit master! 
Varying the coil position by just 1mm up/down or towards the centre or outside can have a big difference on the flavour and throat hit. A finely tuneable device of note!
Enjoy


----------



## Silver

RooiRoman said:


> The Reo on the left is mine and the one on the right belongs to my girlfriend(got her off the stinkies for a month now!),she got hers today thanks @ET for the sale.
> We both love our reos! Whats more to say? They are Reos!
> What would you guys suggest I do to strip the paint off my Reo?
> I know there must be a thread on this forum somewhere about that..



All the best on the Reo @RooiRoman 
Wishing you many happy flavour filled vapes!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so here goes, after some drama with Aramex my REO mini finally arrived late last night and here I am. Have to thank @Philip for the sale.
> Upon Arrival:REO Mini SP, black anodize with metallic blue door, brass SP RM2 with standard hole (I think), spare RM2 cap with enlargened hole, batteries, spare spring, magnet, bottles, driptip and tube.
> View attachment 27915
> 
> Assembled for photo shoot:
> View attachment 27918
> 
> REO Stripped and ready for it`s long soak
> View attachment 27919
> 
> Cleaned and ready for assembley
> View attachment 27920
> 
> Assemlbled, with new washers and o-rings, new feed tube, juice bottle and cap, coiled, fresh battery and ready to vape:
> View attachment 27921
> 
> RM2 coiled at 1.2 ohms 6/7 turns Kanthal 30 gauge 2 mm ID and ready to go:
> View attachment 27922
> 
> And please no jokes about my coiling abilities
> First impression from some one who has only seen pictures of REO`s was  this thig is tiny. I knew the dimensions but could not make a mental picture of it in my head though.
> This is my second bottom fed mod (the other is the Terminator box mod which I got about five days ago). I have to say I really like the look and feel of the REO compared to the Treminator. It looks great up close and personal and feels solid in the hand. The vape thus far is warm, flavourful and not as harsh on the throat as my other atties with the same juice, this apart from the Plume Veil clone that is. I just know I am going to enjoy my REO journey going forward



Welcome to Reoville Blu_Marlin 
I really enjoyed your post, it made me want to give my Reo a bath and so I did 
Have you named her yet? - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/name-your-reo.t3934/page-7#post-226276




RooiRoman said:


> The Reo on the left is mine and the one on the right belongs to my girlfriend(got her off the stinkies for a month now!),she got hers today thanks @ET for the sale.
> We both love our reos! Whats more to say? They are Reos!
> What would you guys suggest I do to strip the paint off my Reo?
> I know there must be a thread on this forum somewhere about that..



Welcome to Reoville RooiRoman 
I'd swop doors with your wife, white and green body with brass RM2 will look the beez neezz, then paint her one pink for awesomeness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RooiRoman

DoubleD said:


> Welcome to Reoville Blu_Marlin
> I really enjoyed your post, it made me want to give my Reo a bath and so I did
> Have you named her yet? - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/name-your-reo.t3934/page-7#post-226276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Reoville RooiRoman
> I'd swop doors with your wife, white and green body with brass RM2 will look the beez neezz, then paint her one pink for awesomeness


The green door is actually mine! Lol. 
The white body has a lot of scratches. So im thinking about stripping the body as well.. 
I need another Reo though. One is not enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

RooiRoman said:


> The green door is actually mine! Lol.
> The white body has a lot of scratches. So im thinking about stripping the body as well..
> I need another Reo though. One is not enough!



Well be sure to post the results, Im looking forward to it.
Agreed, I also only have one, I think Alessandra needs a roommate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington

Back in reoville  thanks Phil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> Back in reoville  thanks Phil
> View attachment 27985


Most welcome back. That is one unique Reo. Enjoy.


----------



## Alex

Welcome here @RooiRoman, all the best to you and your gf with your new Reo's. And welcome back @Vapington

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Thank you @Alex and @KB_314

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Silver thank you for the well wishes. The RM2 has not dissapointed. It`s that "wow" feeling all over again. The exact feeeling when I went from the TWISP to the ANm and iStick combo. I will experiment with coil position and wicking soon.

@DoubleD thank you, I think mine needed a little TLC. As for the name, it`s going to be a tough one. I don`t really name things. The only time I`ve ever done it was for my kid and that took me three months to come up with something, so this might take a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Vapington said:


> Back in reoville  thanks Phil
> View attachment 27985



Welcome back! Hope you still have your old badge as there are no second ones .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

DoubleD said:


> Anyhow, your Reo family is sick bro
> 
> 
> For interest sake, here's the pic I saw, must've been a previous owner on this forum  Where you at mystery* Reonaut*
> 
> Edit: he has a great taste in cars aswell





Somehow I stumbled across this post now. 

That be me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

@johan, hope you have enough badges  Reo Mail incomming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

VapeViper said:


> @johan, hope you have enough badges  Reo Mail incomming.
> View attachment 28074



I'm always prepared .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

New addition to the current lonely REO Mini. These pics were also posted in the vape mail thread but I`ve expanded on them here



REO grand tumbled SL/LP aluminium with brass SL door, copper button cover, spare bottles, REO grand repair kit, REO mini repair kit (the mini needs some TLC), spare tubes and caps. When I arrived at Vapecon the first thing I did was stop at the VM stand. I must say @Oupa made my day when I saw the REO`s on the table. After getting hooked on BF mods I really wanted a REO Grand. I kept watching the classified and between no internet connectivity and being overly indecisive I missed some great deals. Seeing that REO grand on sale at Vapecon made missing out on the deals in the classifieds a lot less painful. 

Some items to go along with the REO:



Cyclone BF atomiser with Fusion driptip, spare o-rings, post screws, centre insulator post as well as a BF Rouge (clone).

Some E-Liquids as well as DIY top up:


I normally vape my own NETs and was never a fan of sweet dessert type flavours but I was blown away by these so I decided to give them a go. Lucky for me or should I say my wallet I did not get a chance to try all the e-liquids at Vapecon. Plain PG, VM4, VM Menthol Ice, Cowboys Apple Pie, Straw Dogs, strawBshake and at the top Bavarian cream flavour. Now to let these air for a few days.

The power pack:



Pretty much self explanatory. Sony VTC4 batteries, D4 for home use and a D2 for on the go.
A little birdy told me that the next REO pre order is not far away....Looks like this is going to be a long cold winter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> New addition to the current lonely REO Mini. These pics were also posted in the vape mail thread but I`ve expanded on them here
> View attachment 28134
> 
> 
> REO grand tumbled SL/LP aluminium with brass SL door, copper button cover, spare bottles, REO grand repair kit, REO mini repair kit (the mini needs some TLC), spare tubes and caps. When I arrived at Vapecon the first thing I did was stop at the VM stand. I must say @Oupa made my day when I saw the REO`s on the table. After getting hooked on BF mods I really wanted a REO Grand. I kept watching the classified and between no internet connectivity and being overly indecisive I missed some great deals. Seeing that REO grand on sale at Vapecon made missing out on the deals in the classifieds a lot less painful.
> 
> Some items to go along with the REO:
> View attachment 28135
> 
> 
> Cyclone BF atomiser with Fusion driptip, spare o-rings, post screws, centre insulator post as well as a BF Rouge (clone).
> 
> Some E-Liquids as well as DIY top up:
> View attachment 28136
> 
> I normally vape my own NETs and was never a fan of sweet dessert type flavours but I was blown away by these so I decided to give them a go. Lucky for me or should I say my wallet I did not get a chance to try all the e-liquids at Vapecon. Plain PG, VM4, VM Menthol Ice, Cowboys Apple Pie, Straw Dogs, strawBshake and at the top Bavarian cream flavour. Now to let these air for a few days.
> 
> The power pack:
> View attachment 28137
> 
> 
> Pretty much self explanatory. Sony VTC4 batteries, D4 for home use and a D2 for on the go.
> A little birdy told me that the next REO pre order is not far away....Looks like this is going to be a long cold winter


That is a stunning Reo, congrats. Would like to see the Reo all decked out and more close up. 
I like the Rogue, use it for my NETs. The Cyclone is for me the most beautiful of them all. Who sold the Cyclones there?
So glad @Oupa had some Reos at VapeCon.
Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Blu_Marlin said:


> New addition to the current lonely REO Mini. These pics were also posted in the vape mail thread but I`ve expanded on them here
> View attachment 28134
> 
> 
> REO grand tumbled SL/LP aluminium with brass SL door, copper button cover, spare bottles, REO grand repair kit, REO mini repair kit (the mini needs some TLC), spare tubes and caps. When I arrived at Vapecon the first thing I did was stop at the VM stand. I must say @Oupa made my day when I saw the REO`s on the table. After getting hooked on BF mods I really wanted a REO Grand. I kept watching the classified and between no internet connectivity and being overly indecisive I missed some great deals. Seeing that REO grand on sale at Vapecon made missing out on the deals in the classifieds a lot less painful.
> 
> Some items to go along with the REO:
> View attachment 28135
> 
> 
> Cyclone BF atomiser with Fusion driptip, spare o-rings, post screws, centre insulator post as well as a BF Rouge (clone).
> 
> Some E-Liquids as well as DIY top up:
> View attachment 28136
> 
> I normally vape my own NETs and was never a fan of sweet dessert type flavours but I was blown away by these so I decided to give them a go. Lucky for me or should I say my wallet I did not get a chance to try all the e-liquids at Vapecon. Plain PG, VM4, VM Menthol Ice, Cowboys Apple Pie, Straw Dogs, strawBshake and at the top Bavarian cream flavour. Now to let these air for a few days.
> 
> The power pack:
> View attachment 28137
> 
> 
> Pretty much self explanatory. Sony VTC4 batteries, D4 for home use and a D2 for on the go.
> A little birdy told me that the next REO pre order is not far away....Looks like this is going to be a long cold winter



Congrats on this epic buy, now you have to unpack, clean, fill, enjoy, vape and then post us some more photos of the assembled Reo on the Show us your Reos thread, Enjoy


----------



## free3dom

Having spent some time with the amazing Reo I got from the RMG - and falling completely in love with it - I too could not resist getting myself another seeing as they were there "in person" at VapeCon - thanks to @Oupa and Chrystel. It was wonderful to meet you guys 

I will post better pictures later (I have another busy day ahead), but here is a quick picture of the new baby - with a new BF Rogue (I also got a BF Darkhorse Mini) I picked up from VapeClub, thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl 




VapeCon was amazing! Thanks to all the vendors and attendees

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> Having spent some time with the amazing Reo I got from the RMG - and falling completely in love with it - I too could not resist getting myself another seeing as they were there "in person" at VapeCon - thanks to @Oupa and Chrystel. It was wonderful to meet you guys
> 
> I will post better pictures later (I have another busy day ahead), but here is a quick picture of the new baby - with a new BF Rogue (I also got a BF Darkhorse Mini) I picked up from VapeClub, thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl
> 
> View attachment 28140
> 
> 
> VapeCon was amazing! Thanks to all the vendors and attendees


Congrats on the stunning new addition to your Reo family. Enjoy. And please give us your impressions on the Darkhorse Mini's performance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mc_zamo

Good day fellow vapors!!!! Today is a good day indeed as I have finally got myself the last mod I will ever buy.... My very own REO GRAND!!! And I must say I am in love at the beauty and simplicity of this device. I am yet to name her, because she is so many amazing things in 1 puff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DoubleD

mc_zamo said:


> Good day fellow vapors!!!! Today is a good day indeed as I have finally got myself the last mod I will ever buy.... My very own REO GRAND!!! And I must say I am in love at the beauty and simplicity of this device. I am yet to name her, because she is so many amazing things in 1 puff




Welcome to Reoville @mc_zamo 
Congrats on an amazing setup  
It's all down hill from here, once you find your perfect coil setup its going to be hard to put the Reo down.


----------



## Andre

mc_zamo said:


> Good day fellow vapors!!!! Today is a good day indeed as I have finally got myself the last mod I will ever buy.... My very own REO GRAND!!! And I must say I am in love at the beauty and simplicity of this device. I am yet to name her, because she is so many amazing things in 1 puff


Most welcome to Reoville. She is a stunner with that black Nuppin. Enjoy and do tell us about it. 
@johan is out of town at the moment, but should be along later on to award your official Reonaut badge.


----------



## Silver

Blu_Marlin said:


> New addition to the current lonely REO Mini. These pics were also posted in the vape mail thread but I`ve expanded on them here
> View attachment 28134
> 
> 
> REO grand tumbled SL/LP aluminium with brass SL door, copper button cover, spare bottles, REO grand repair kit, REO mini repair kit (the mini needs some TLC), spare tubes and caps. When I arrived at Vapecon the first thing I did was stop at the VM stand. I must say @Oupa made my day when I saw the REO`s on the table. After getting hooked on BF mods I really wanted a REO Grand. I kept watching the classified and between no internet connectivity and being overly indecisive I missed some great deals. Seeing that REO grand on sale at Vapecon made missing out on the deals in the classifieds a lot less painful.
> 
> Some items to go along with the REO:
> View attachment 28135
> 
> 
> Cyclone BF atomiser with Fusion driptip, spare o-rings, post screws, centre insulator post as well as a BF Rouge (clone).
> 
> Some E-Liquids as well as DIY top up:
> View attachment 28136
> 
> I normally vape my own NETs and was never a fan of sweet dessert type flavours but I was blown away by these so I decided to give them a go. Lucky for me or should I say my wallet I did not get a chance to try all the e-liquids at Vapecon. Plain PG, VM4, VM Menthol Ice, Cowboys Apple Pie, Straw Dogs, strawBshake and at the top Bavarian cream flavour. Now to let these air for a few days.
> 
> The power pack:
> View attachment 28137
> 
> 
> Pretty much self explanatory. Sony VTC4 batteries, D4 for home use and a D2 for on the go.
> A little birdy told me that the next REO pre order is not far away....Looks like this is going to be a long cold winter



Wow, that is epic @Blu_Marlin 
Congrats on all the goodies. 
Enjoy it !


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Having spent some time with the amazing Reo I got from the RMG - and falling completely in love with it - I too could not resist getting myself another seeing as they were there "in person" at VapeCon - thanks to @Oupa and Chrystel. It was wonderful to meet you guys
> 
> I will post better pictures later (I have another busy day ahead), but here is a quick picture of the new baby - with a new BF Rogue (I also got a BF Darkhorse Mini) I picked up from VapeClub, thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl
> 
> View attachment 28140
> 
> 
> VapeCon was amazing! Thanks to all the vendors and attendees



Marvellous @free3dom 
The black knight looks stunning

When I saw you the one time at Vapecon, you had a grin on your face and when i asked you what you bought, you just casually pulled the Reo out your pocket. So glad for you! Enjoy to the max.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

mc_zamo said:


> Good day fellow vapors!!!! Today is a good day indeed as I have finally got myself the last mod I will ever buy.... My very own REO GRAND!!! And I must say I am in love at the beauty and simplicity of this device. I am yet to name her, because she is so many amazing things in 1 puff



Welcome to Reoville @mc_zamo 
Awesome...
Enjoy it and I wish you many happy flavour filled vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo

Thanks guys, the flavour on this baby is just too good, I am on Route to finding my all day vape!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Welcome to Reoville @mc_zamo - may she provide you 24/7 with the most mind blowing satisfying vapes. Apologies for the delay in presenting you with your official Reonaut badge, but I have the most legitimate excuse ever in vapeland (_just watch the forum in the next couple of days_). But this is now about you - enjoy and please post your Reo comments in due time.

​

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @mc_zamo


----------



## free3dom

mc_zamo said:


> Good day fellow vapors!!!! Today is a good day indeed as I have finally got myself the last mod I will ever buy.... My very own REO GRAND!!! And I must say I am in love at the beauty and simplicity of this device. I am yet to name her, because she is so many amazing things in 1 puff



What a beauty you have there @mc_zamo 
Congrats on your first Reo - may it give you as much pleasure as it has for the rest of us, it really is an amazing device


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> Congrats on the stunning new addition to your Reo family. Enjoy. And please give us your impressions on the Darkhorse Mini's performance.



Thanks @Andre ...I'm very happy with her already after only a day of use. Two is definitely better than one 

I haven't spent much time with the Dark Horse Mini, just a quick build and some limited use, but initial impressions are that it is a really nice (if slightly different) BF atty. 

Like the original DH, the mini has great airflow paired with decent flavour. The only niggle so far is that due to the positioning of the pin it does not drain completely, but with the types of builds likely to go inside that I do not see this as being much of a problem - and adding enough wick should make it fairly painless.

I'll definitely spend some more time with it and get back to you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Marvellous @free3dom
> The black knight looks stunning
> 
> When I saw you the one time at Vapecon, you had a grin on your face and when i asked you what you bought, you just casually pulled the Reo out your pocket. So glad for you! Enjoy to the max.



Haha, indeed it was hard for me to contain my excitement - I expected to have to wait for the next group buy before I could get my hands on another one, but there they were 

And today was the first day ever I vaped less than 1ml on anything that wasn't a Reo 
I'm sure this behaviour will subside slightly and I'll do more vaping on my other devices again, but it is definitely true that one can vape on a Reo (or two) all day and be completely satisfied

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> That is a stunning Reo, congrats. Would like to see the Reo all decked out and more close up.
> I like the Rogue, use it for my NETs. The Cyclone is for me the most beautiful of them all. Who sold the Cyclones there?
> So glad @Oupa had some Reos at VapeCon.
> Enjoy.


Thanks Andre, this REO was number 3 on my hit list @Oupa suggested the brass door so he swapped out the original aluminium door for that at no extra cost. It`s been a hectic few days (almost did not make it to Vapecon). Some of the parts were left to soak overnight so I`ll probably only assemble the setup tonight. I will definitely post close ups when its done. If some one could point me in the right direction with regards to the size and dimension limits on posting photographs I`d much appreciate it. I`ve tried searching and reading stickys, but have come up with nothing so far. 

I`ve only read good things about the Cyclone and just by playing around with it, I feel it would be perfect for MTL. Having inspected the Rouge I fear that it is more a lung hitting atty but like you suggested I will use it for my NET`s because I suspect it will have an airy/cigar like draw which will be perfect for that evening vape.

As for the Cyclone, I am not sure if I am allowed to "punt" the vendor as I don`t thing he is a supporting vendor on the forum so I will PM you the details on the Cyclone. He had quite a few Cyclones, Fusion driptips, AFC caps for the Cyclone and a whole lot of spares.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

VapeViper said:


> Congrats on this epic buy, now you have to unpack, clean, fill, enjoy, vape and then post us some more photos of the assembled Reo on the Show us your Reos thread, Enjoy


Thanks @VapeViper , it`s in the bath as we speak. I will definitely post more photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Wow, that is epic @Blu_Marlin
> Congrats on all the goodies.
> Enjoy it !


Thank you @Silver I was there for about 35 minutes the first time. With so much options and vendors I now know what women go through when they go shopping When I arrived I went straight for the VM stand hoping that @Oupa had brought some REO`s. 15 minutes later I had blown my Vapecon budget and them some. As luck would have it, I was saving up for a REO in anticipation of the next pre-order so as they say "Christmas came early" for me that is. I returned at around 14:00, but again only for about 30 minutes. At one point in the run up to Vapecon I thought that I would not make it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thank you @Silver I was there for about 35 minutes the first time. With so much options and vendors I now know what women go through when they go shopping:giggle: When I arrived I went straight for the VM stand hoping that @Oupa had brought some REO`s. 15 minutes later I had blown my Vapecon budget and them some. As luck would have it, I was saving up for a REO in anticipation of the next pre-order so as they say "Christmas came early":) for me that is. I returned at around 14:00, but again only for about 30 minutes. At one point in the run up to Vapecon I thought that I would not make it:(.



Super Silver post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Super Silver post


i was thinking the same, but then i thought, leave the man, he has got more important things to focus on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

PeterHarris said:


> i was thinking the same, but then i thought, leave the man, he has got more important things to focus on.



Looks like its fixed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Thanks Andre, this REO was number 3 on my hit list @Oupa suggested the brass door so he swapped out the original aluminium door for that at no extra cost. It`s been a hectic few days (almost did not make it to Vapecon). Some of the parts were left to soak overnight so I`ll probably only assemble the setup tonight. I will definitely post close ups when its done. If some one could point me in the right direction with regards to the size and dimension limits on posting photographs I`d much appreciate it. I`ve tried searching and reading stickys, but have come up with nothing so far.
> 
> I`ve only read good things about the Cyclone and just by playing around with it, I feel it would be perfect for MTL. Having inspected the Rouge I fear that it is more a lung hitting atty but like you suggested I will use it for my NET`s because I suspect it will have an airy/cigar like draw which will be perfect for that evening vape.
> 
> As for the Cyclone, I am not sure if I am allowed to "punt" the vendor as I don`t thing he is a supporting vendor on the forum so I will PM you the details on the Cyclone. He had quite a few Cyclones, Fusion driptips, AFC caps for the Cyclone and a whole lot of spares.


Thanks @Blu_Marlin - also for the PM. I MTL on everything, so am not a good yardstick. Not a fan of the very beautiful Cyclone - never could get it right for me, but love the Cyclops. The Chalice is also a great MTL only atomizer and one of my favourites.

As to picture size - no real prescriptions, but this post may be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/online-etiquette.t7005/. I do my pictures via Imgur and resize to 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

PeterHarris said:


> i was thinking the same, but then i thought, leave the man, he has got more important things to focus on.


 @SamuraiTheVapor and @PeterHarris *Edited after *


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Andre said:


> Thanks @Blu_Marlin - also for the PM. I MTL on everything, so am not a good yardstick. Not a fan of the very beautiful Cyclone - never could get it right for me, but love the Cyclops. The Chalice is also a great MTL only atomizer and one of my favourites.
> 
> As to picture size - no real prescriptions, but this post may be of help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/online-etiquette.t7005/. I do my pictures via Imgur and resize to 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768.


No problem @Andre I also MTL everything as well. I usually prefer a tighter draw but on the odd occasion an airy MTL draw remind me of the days when I used to enjoy my cigars. I`ve never used the Cyclone before so I am going in with an open mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Looks like its fixed


But it will forever live on in your post @SamuraiTheVapor


----------



## Vapington

Red Reo Mini arrived today  also got a white SL door for the grand at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> Red Reo Mini arrived today  also got a white SL door for the grand at Vapecon
> View attachment 28183


Great stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The Cyclone is for me the most beautiful of them all. Who sold the Cyclones there?



There is an agent for Vicious Ant in SA now and he is busy signing up as a vendor with @Gizmo as we speak! His name is Brian and his username is @BigB!


I nailed a Golden Cyclops for you and the other goodies you wanted and will ship them off to you tomorrow!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> There is an agent for Vicious Ant in SA now and he is busy signing up as a vendor with @Gizmo as we speak! His name is Brian and his username is @BigB!
> 
> I nailed a Golden Cyclops for you and the other goodies you wanted and will ship them off to you tomorrow!


Thanks Skipper, much appreciated. Yip, have @BigB's web site from @Blu_Marlin.
And welcome back, trust you have enjoyed VapeCon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Whoohooo!! I'm getting this one!!





So stoked! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Whoohooo!! I'm getting this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stoked! Can't wait!


Congrats. She is a beauty. Walnut with Birdseye Maple door.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pravs

Finally putting up a picture of my Reo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Whoohooo!! I'm getting this one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stoked! Can't wait!



Wow @zadiac 
That is AWESOME!
Wishing you well for it. Stunning Woodvil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Pravs said:


> Finally putting up a picture of my Reo


Most welcome to Reoville, @Pravs. She is a stunner. How are you enjoying the bottom feeding?
@johan should be around shortly to award your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Pravs - that Ferrari Red Reo looks stunning! Welcome to Reoville and may you never regret this awesome investment - here's your official Reonaut badge:

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pravs

Thanks @Andre . The Reo is simply awesome.. never been out of my hand except for a day for the paint job. My all day go to device

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Pravs

Thank you @johan . I like that red a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Mineral Oil for keeping my incoming Reo Woodvil in tip top condition. From Takealot, which is cheaper than MyButchersBlock themselves. Apparently the best for wooden cutting boards as well and will replace the grape seed oil I have used till now.

Some Woodvils come with an oil finish, some with a Polyurethane finish. The insides of the Poly ones, however, also needs to be treated with Mineral Oil. Instead of Mineral Oil, Pure Tung Oil can also be used, but it does leave a scent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre do you have a link? Not to worry I'm sure I can use the search option... I have the real stuff coming from Amazon but from what Rob says Mineral Oil is probably the best and has no smell?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre do you have a link? Not to worry I'm sure I can use the search option... I have the real stuff coming from Amazon but from what Rob says Mineral Oil is probably the best and has no smell?



Here you go, @Rob Fisher: http://www.takealot.com/my-butcher-s-block-clear-mineral-oil-340ml/PLID32710599

I also came to the conclusion that mineral oil is the best - in your case only for the insides though.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bummer! You bought the last bottle.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer! You bought the last bottle.


Oh no! Seems you could make an enquiry with these peeps: http://mybutchersblock.co.za/product/mineral-oil-2/

Shout if you do not come right. Will send you some.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Oh no! Seems you could make an enquiry with these peeps: http://mybutchersblock.co.za/product/mineral-oil-2/
> 
> Shout if you do not come right. Will send you some.



Many thanks! I have some of the fancy oil coming from Amazon... but I have sent them a note anyway!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I sent an email on that page you sent me to @Andre! 10 Minutes later the boss of the business was answering me and letting me know where to buy locally! Great marketing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I sent an email on that page you sent me to @Andre! 10 Minutes later the boss of the business was answering me and letting me know where to buy locally! Great marketing!


Absolutely, I am impressed.


----------



## Andre

My Reo Woodvil has arrived! Zebra with Ebony door.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Andre! that looks awesome - that dark Ebony door forms a great contrast with the light Zebra wood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> My Reo Woodvil has arrived! Zebra with Ebony door.



Oh winner winner Chicken Dinner! Congrats! Now that you have had a look at it are you not sorry you didn't nail another one at the same time?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Say Hello to Lady " LOLA "

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## johan

Happy days @Keith Milton !!! I sure as #@$ believe LOLA will provide you 24/7 with awesome satisfying vapes. Welcome to Reoville and here's your official Reonaut badge. Looking forward to your comments after you and LOLA had some privacy. (PS. please change your status below your avatar, you are way past "New Vaper")

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Keith Milton said:


> Say Hello to Lady " LOLA "



Hello Lola! Good looking girl you have there @Keith Milton! You are gonna love her big time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Great stuff @Keith Milton 

Lola looks lovely


----------



## hands

whoo i got my second reo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

Keith Milton said:


> Say Hello to Lady " LOLA "


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy Lady Lola and do tell us about it. Great setup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> whoo i got my second reo.
> View attachment 28657


Congrats. Raw tumbled aluminium is the way to go. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

hands said:


> whoo i got my second reo.
> View attachment 28657



Can't wait to see what you are going to create on that raw tumbled Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## hands

Andre said:


> Congrats. Raw tumbled aluminium is the way to go. Enjoy.





johan said:


> Can't wait to see what you are going to create on that raw tumbled Reo.


I have some plans to change the tumble look with some wood inlay and engraving.I did not want to do that to my work horse cause i am a bit rough on my reo.
Here is a pic of the Turkish walnut wood that's going to be used. It should look nice with the wood button and wooden cover on the atty.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Wow @Andre, with the gold AFC cap, brass button cover and the contrasting door that Woodvil looks beautiful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> I have some plans to change the tumble look with some wood inlay and engraving.I did not want to do that to my work horse cause i am a bit rough on my reo.
> Here is a pic of the Turkish walnut wood that's going to be used. It should look nice with the wood button and wooden cover on the atty.
> View attachment 28662


Cannot wait to see that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Wow @Andre, with the gold AFC cap, brass button cover and the contrasting door that Woodvil looks beautiful.


Thanks. The warmth and texture in hand is just amazing. And it "hits" as good as the metal Reos.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> My Reo Woodvil has arrived! Zebra with Ebony door.



@Andre that woodville is sexxxy  Big Congrats, especially love the ebony door.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

hands said:


> whoo i got my second reo.
> View attachment 28657



I can only imagine how cool it's going to look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Keith Milton said:


> Say Hello to Lady " LOLA "



Helooo LOLA! I love the white door metallic blue combination. The Cyclops and button finishes it off beautifully. Happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

hands said:


> I have some plans to change the tumble look with some wood inlay and engraving.I did not want to do that to my work horse cause i am a bit rough on my reo.
> Here is a pic of the Turkish walnut wood that's going to be used. It should look nice with the wood button and wooden cover on the atty.
> View attachment 28662


You have a brilliant blank canvas to start off with and judging from the work on @Rob Fisher REO`s as well as the wooden atty covers and drip tips that I`ve seen you post, I anticipate a one of a kind master piece. I`m looking forward to seeing the finished product. I hope you will keep us updated as you progress!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

How great it this. Wooden cover with buffalo horn drip tip on my RM2. Thank you @hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Epic REO Mail Baby! 

2015 Woodvil - Number 327 Birdseye Maple!




Number 104 Walnut Birdseye




Number 315 Stabilsed Cury Maple




The 2015 Woodvil Family!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> How great it this. Wooden cover with buffalo horn drip tip on my RM2. Thank you @hands.


Looks so earthy! Awesome! Beautiful.

Does Buffalo horn work like Rhino horn?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic REO Mail Baby!
> 
> 2015 Woodvil - Number 327 Birdseye Maple!
> View attachment 28722
> View attachment 28723
> 
> 
> Number 104 Walnut Birdseye
> View attachment 28724
> View attachment 28725
> 
> 
> Number 315 Stabilsed Cury Maple
> View attachment 28726
> View attachment 28727
> 
> 
> The 2015 Woodvil Family!
> View attachment 28730


Stunning @Rob Fisher ! Especially like the Curly Maple! Wow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Looks so earthy! Awesome! Beautiful.
> 
> Does Buffalo horn work like Rhino horn?


I hope not as I need not

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> How great it this. Wooden cover with buffalo horn drip tip on my RM2. Thank you @hands.



I have to say, if I were to buy a Woodvil, it would look like this. Beautiful, absolute stunner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Epic REO Mail Baby!
> 
> 2015 Woodvil - Number 327 Birdseye Maple!
> View attachment 28722
> View attachment 28723
> 
> 
> Number 104 Walnut Birdseye
> View attachment 28724
> View attachment 28725
> 
> 
> Number 315 Stabilsed Cury Maple
> View attachment 28726
> View attachment 28727
> 
> 
> The 2015 Woodvil Family!
> View attachment 28730


Stunning, stunning.....congrats and enjoy to the hilt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

I can actually see how excited you are by the amount of shit you give at this moment for your OCD condition @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> I can actually see how excited you are by the amount of shit you give at this moment for your OCD condition @Rob Fisher .
> View attachment 28731



100% When I calm down I will take some pics.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hi All

My customized REO.

Now I can also be part of REOVILLE!!!

Just got this one yesterday and are already looking for another one !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

CyberVape said:


> Hi All
> 
> My customized REO.
> 
> Now I can also be part of REOVILLE!!!
> 
> Just got this one yesterday and are already looking for another one !!!!



Welcome to Reoville and may you enjoy many happy vapes on your special custom Reo. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

​


----------



## Andre

CyberVape said:


> Hi All
> 
> My customized REO.
> 
> Now I can also be part of REOVILLE!!!
> 
> Just got this one yesterday and are already looking for another one !!!!


Most welcome to Reoville. That is a beaut. Exactly as I felt like after getting my first Reo - ordered a second one within a week. Enjoy.


----------



## andro

Guys im so stocked. Thanks @Rob Fisher for helping me making this possible. Here u have my new reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## kimbo

andro said:


> Guys im so stocked. Thanks @Rob Fisher for helping me making this possible. Here u have my new reo
> View attachment 29035


Wow @andro very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Guys im so stocked. Thanks @Rob Fisher for helping me making this possible. Here u have my new reo
> View attachment 29035


Ooh, it is a beauty. Congrats. Enjoy. I am loving the warmth of mine. Show us a picture of the back as well please.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Awesome @andro - enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Andre said:


> Ooh, it is a beauty. Congrats. Enjoy. I am loving the warmth of mine. Show us a picture of the back as well please.


Will take some photo after i set it up .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

*WhoooHooo!!! She's here!!!*






I will reveal her name in the appropriate thread

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## johan

Wow! dit lyk f#@$ goed! geniet @zadiac.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> *WhoooHooo!!! She's here!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will reveal her name in the appropriate thread


Another fully functional work of art. Congrats @zadiac. Enjoy to the max.


----------



## zadiac

Thanks bud, I surely will. Immediately started vaping on her when she came out of the package. Couldn't wait. We're like a "just married" couple......hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> *WhoooHooo!!! She's here!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will reveal her name in the appropriate thread



Well done man I'm envious


----------



## andro

So fantastic

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## TylerD

I must admit that I were not a fan of the Woodies, but after holding Rob's stabilized Woodie, I have new respect for them and like them a lot! (This might just be going to the "reading as non vaper") thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Stunning Woodies @zadiac and @andro !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos

TylerD said:


> ...but after holding Rob's stabilized Woodie...



This could cause some serious confusion for a visitor on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn

Jos said:


> This could cause some serious confusion for a visitor on the forum



Go check this out...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reading-forum-as-a-non-vaper.t3991/page-10#post-232464 

and have some laughs


----------



## Andre

So my finger overcame all resistance and pressed the checkout button after many failed attempts.

And here is the result:











Purple Heart.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh how beautiful! The temptation is a bit too much for Reonauts! I have to say the current Woodvils are simply the Bee'd Knee's!

Congrats @Andre Guru! You deserve such an awesome mod!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Andre! I like that "cherry" colour wood and thanks for the heads-up, I will not go to Reosmods web site.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Wow! She's very pretty Andre. What's her name?

I'd say the Reo Woodvil is the very high society of vaping. It's the ultimate experience in vaping in my opinion.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Wow! She's very pretty Andre. What's her name?
> 
> I'd say the Reo Woodvil is the very high society of vaping. It's the ultimate experience in vaping in my opinion.


Thanks. No name yet.


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> So my finger overcame all resistance and pressed the checkout button after many failed attempts.
> 
> And here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Heart.


Thats very very nice Andre.
Much nicer than that pink one @Rob Fisher has.You will notice Iam working on the Dremelmasters sub conscience for a reason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Thats very very nice Andre.
> Much nicer than that pink one @Rob Fisher has.You will notice Iam working on the Dremelmasters sub conscience for a reason



Water off a ducks back.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Water off a ducks back.


Not even if I send you a Kissagram?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Not even if I send you a Kissagram?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


>


But it's pink Rob

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Genosmate said:


> Not even if I send you a Kissagram?
> View attachment 29151

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

devdev said:


>


I need to stop posting pics of my SOH on the forum because if she finds out I'm in big k...........................K

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

@Genosmate your *S*ense*O*f*H*umour is a wee bit "skeef" (ask a Afrikaans buddy to explain "skeef")


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> @Genosmate your *S*ense*O*f*H*umour is a wee bit "skeef" (ask a Afrikaans buddy to explain "skeef")


Bietjie skeef ?? Heel van die pad af as jy my vra

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Keith Milton

Hi guys, just an update. LOLA has been so good since I received her and tonight I am vaping World Wonders Stonehenge, and she is putting out so much flavour that I am so impressed. An I am waiting for my Reo Grand tumbled Aluminium and RM3 to arrive, which might be on Monday.

So excited and impatient waiting for Monday to arrive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Keith Milton said:


> Hi guys, just an update. LOLA has been so good since I received her and tonight I am vaping World Wonders Stonehenge, and she is putting out so much flavour that I am so impressed. An I am waiting for my Reo Grand tumbled Aluminium and RM3 to arrive, which might be on Monday.
> 
> So excited and impatient waiting for Monday to arrive.


Awesome, way to go. Glad you are enjoying LOLA.
The RM3 is not well known around these parts - let us know how you find it.


----------



## andro

@Andre @Silver the photo from front and back of the new reo.





Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> @Andre @Silver the photo from front and back of the new reo
> View attachment 29168
> View attachment 29169
> View attachment 29170
> 
> ( can a mod please ritate the photo dont know why cant do it)


Beautiful, love the grain on the darker wood. Is that the Chalice clone already? How is the vape?


----------



## andro

Yes it is . Is a small atty and the flavour is good. Not to difficult to build and drain really well. Busy trying to get the right airflow on it

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn

Hi there, Just reporting the latest Reo to the family, Thank you @Andre for the deal and an awesome Reo mail package.
Presently enjoying it with a conservative 1.3ohm, 28 g, 2mm ID with some heavy (18mg) Smoked Custard, what a kick!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hi All

Just updating:

After I received my first second hand Reo, I was so happy with it, I ordered a New One !!!!

5 Days later and I have my second REO.

RM2 Air hole increased to 1.5mm and added a 2 Puffs drip tip for a little more air flow.

Loaded it with some 5 Pawns Queenside.

It is hitting like a beast !!!

REOS ROCK !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## johan

CyberVape said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just updating:
> 
> After I received my first second hand Reo, I was so happy with it, I ordered a New One !!!!
> 
> 5 Days later and I have my second REO.
> 
> RM2 Air hole increased to 1.5mm and added a 2 Puffs drip tip for a little more air flow.
> 
> Loaded it with some 5 Pawns Queenside.
> 
> It is hitting like a beast !!!
> 
> REOS ROCK !!!



Awesome!, but please stop hitting yourself with the Reo - you're going to hurt yourself .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre

VapeViper said:


> Hi there, Just reporting the latest Reo to the family, Thank you @Andre for the deal and an awesome Reo mail package.
> Presently enjoying it with a conservative 1.3ohm, 28 g, 2mm ID with some heavy (18mg) Smoked Custard, what a kick!
> View attachment 29256


That is a beaut, if I may say so myself. Glad you are enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

CyberVape said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just updating:
> 
> After I received my first second hand Reo, I was so happy with it, I ordered a New One !!!!
> 
> 5 Days later and I have my second REO.
> 
> RM2 Air hole increased to 1.5mm and added a 2 Puffs drip tip for a little more air flow.
> 
> Loaded it with some 5 Pawns Queenside.
> 
> It is hitting like a beast !!!
> 
> REOS ROCK !!!


Way to go. Congrats. Enjoy.


----------



## Keith Milton

Gave LOLA a new coil, and the vapour and flavour is awesome.

32g vertebraide , made from 3 folded strands of 32g, 4 wraps. 1.5mm ID. @ 0.21ohms

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Keith Milton said:


> Gave LOLA a new coil, and the vapour and flavour is awesome.
> 
> 32g vertebraide , made from 3 folded strands of 32g, 4 wraps. 1.5mm ID. @ 0.21ohms



Looks like a proper crows nest to me  - how's the vape?


----------



## Keith Milton

johan said:


> Looks like a proper crows nest to me  - how's the vape?


 
Vape is good and the flavour is awesome, but the wick dries up quicker. So 4 or so hits and squonk, but good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Reo Grand still to be named

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Keith Milton said:


> Reo Grand still to be named


Ah, my favourite finish on the metal Reos. Looks great. Your Reo family is growing. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Mufasa

Eventually I can post here. Yesterday I bought the beautiful red Reo Grand LP from @Tai. I think I PM'd him 7 minutes after he posted the ad and I was at his place 25 minutes later. What a great guy! He even included some juice that I have finished by now. I have already gone through two 6ml bottles of juice since yesterday. I know I am over doing it a bit, but just cannot get enough. 
The Reo is everything that it is made out to be and more. It is difficult to explain the feeling of vaping with a Reo. Every juice just tastes the way it was probably intended to taste. No rough edges to the juice, great throat hit, great flavour and achieved with every toot, not just every now and then. 
@Andre was kind enough to give me some direction on the RM3 and I have been using a dual coil at 0.6 Ohm since last night. So far it works for me, but I will play around in the coming days, weeks, months and years. I can't wait for it.

Here is the Reo in all its glory. I only changed the drip tip to a plastic one as the RM3 standard drip tip was getting a bit hot at times.

I am in love!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to Reoville. Your Reo is pristine and a beaut. Glad you are enjoying it. Here is your official Reonaut badge to wear with pride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Awesomeness @Mufasa - may you have that initial experience 24/7 over-and-over. Welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa

Oh unbelievable! I have the badge! Thank you @Andre. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to Reoville @Mufasa! It's the part I really love about this game and that's watching a new Reonaut find vaping Nirvana!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa

Thank you very much @Rob Fisher. I have waited a while, but it just makes me appreciate it more. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mufasa said:


> Thank you very much @Rob Fisher. I have waited a while, but it just makes me appreciate it more.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Yip nothing like finally getting something like a REO after a long wait.

If you like mouth to lung try and get yourself an RM2 or Cyclone (Non AFC) when you get a chance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mufasa

@Rob Fisher the RM2 is definitely on the cards. I tried lung hitting on the subtank, but it is not for me. Mouth to lung is where I am happy. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Hi Folks, so I am finally able to post in this thread. I received a birthday present from my lovely wife, a Reo Grand customised by @Genosmate.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

I must say, what a great gent he is. Insisted on cleaning and polishing before sending it at his cost. An sent through a couple of spare bottles, rayon, silica and even ribbon kanthal to get me going.

Then to top it off two bottles of VM Legends - Bruce and Marilyn. Thank you Sir.

On his advice a organised a RM2 from @Ashley A. To match the Reo.

Don't they just look awesome?

But I must say. The wife received the Reo on Thursday and I have been living with it in the house for 6 days. And not even being able to look, drove me nuts....

Well thanks my story. Love the Reo and can see what all the fuss was about. Still trying to find the sweet spot on the RM2. But a smooth vape so far.

Please rotate the pic if possible. I off to vape on a custom Reo and ponder the meaning of life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raslin said:


> Please rotate the pic if possible. I off to vape on a custom Reo and ponder the meaning of life.



Congrats on an awesome custom REO! @Genosmate is first class all the way!

PS Pic fixed!


----------



## Raslin

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats on an awesome custom REO! @Genosmate is first class all the way!
> 
> PS Pic fixed!


Thanks so much.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> Hi Folks, so I am finally able to post in this thread. I received a birthday present from my lovely wife, a Reo Grand customised by @Genosmate.
> 
> View attachment 29474
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!
> 
> I must say, what a great gent he is. Insisted on cleaning and polishing before sending it at his cost. An sent through a couple of spare bottles, rayon, silica and even ribbon kanthal to get me going.
> 
> Then to top it off two bottles of VM Legends - Bruce and Marilyn. Thank you Sir.
> 
> On his advice a organised a RM2 from @Ashley A. To match the Reo.
> 
> Don't they just look awesome?
> 
> But I must say. The wife received the Reo on Thursday and I have been living with it in the house for 6 days. And not even being able to look, drove me nuts....
> 
> Well thanks my story. Love the Reo and can see what all the fuss was about. Still trying to find the sweet spot on the RM2. But a smooth vape so far.
> 
> Please rotate the pic if possible. I off to vape on a custom Reo and ponder the meaning of life.


Wow, when you do it you do it in style. What a stunning Reo and an awesome birthday present. Congrats. Here is your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy and tell us about it.


----------



## Raslin

Thanks @Andre, it's official now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations on a stunning Reo @Raslin and BTW, you married well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

johan said:


> Congratulations on a stunning Reo @Raslin and BTW, you married well.



Thanks @johan. I did, she's great. And to "balance" things out also bought me a pneumatic tool set, compressor and welding machine.

So that I can "play" around while fixing up Her house

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Raslin said:


> Thanks @johan. I did, she's great. And to "balance" things out also bought me a pneumatic tool set, compressor and welding machine.
> 
> So that I can "play" around while fixing up Her house



I'll change my statement : She married well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## K-No

What a beauty!! Congrats @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Special cover for my cyclone to match my Woodie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Special cover for my cyclone to match my Woodie!
> 
> View attachment 29993
> View attachment 29994
> View attachment 29995


Stunning.


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Special cover for my cyclone to match my Woodie!
> 
> View attachment 29993
> View attachment 29994
> View attachment 29995



As Andre said, stunning. I love the second combo, frosted drip tip, looks a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> Hi Folks, so I am finally able to post in this thread. I received a birthday present from my lovely wife, a Reo Grand customised by @Genosmate.
> 
> View attachment 29474
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!
> 
> I must say, what a great gent he is. Insisted on cleaning and polishing before sending it at his cost. An sent through a couple of spare bottles, rayon, silica and even ribbon kanthal to get me going.
> 
> Then to top it off two bottles of VM Legends - Bruce and Marilyn. Thank you Sir.
> 
> On his advice a organised a RM2 from @Ashley A. To match the Reo.
> 
> Don't they just look awesome?
> 
> But I must say. The wife received the Reo on Thursday and I have been living with it in the house for 6 days. And not even being able to look, drove me nuts....
> 
> Well thanks my story. Love the Reo and can see what all the fuss was about. Still trying to find the sweet spot on the RM2. But a smooth vape so far.
> 
> Please rotate the pic if possible. I off to vape on a custom Reo and ponder the meaning of life.


Thanks for adding yourself on the ECF Reo Roll Call, @Raslin. As soon as they have added your name shall update our roll call.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigB

They came by air and arrived at my door. They were warm and friendly. I really like them! They fit the hand really nicely and the front firing button does it for me.

Meet my Woodies, I love them both!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

BigB said:


> They came by air and arrived at my door. They were warm and friendly. I really like them! They fit the hand really nicely and the front firing button does it for me.
> 
> Meet my Woodies, I love them both!
> 
> View attachment 30225


Congrats. They are a stunning pair. Your metal Reos are going to feel neglected now. Enjoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigB said:


> They came by air and arrived at my door. They were warm and friendly. I really like them! They fit the hand really nicely and the front firing button does it for me.
> 
> Meet my Woodies, I love them both!
> 
> View attachment 30225



Awesome @BigB! I'm so tempted to get me a yellow one too! Congrats! You are gonna love them!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hi All

Just updating "My Latest Reo Family"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just updating "My Latest Reo Family"


Lovely picture. The Mini looks right at home. Enjoy.


----------



## Daniel

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just updating "My Latest Reo Family"



bastardo! so it was YOU that bought the mini from under my nose  , no worries enjoy mate first dibs on the mini !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

now if only a certain gentleman *cough* @PeterHarris *cough* would answer my PM's I can also post some new additions .....

Must say , I was seriously considering quitting after the hectic time I had with bronchitis , but that first toot on Lagertha just made me remember why I quit the stinkies. Seriously such a good vape , every time without fail ... must just remember to drink water ... or it might have been the wine wthat gave me the slight babbie this morning  , vape on mofos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Daniel said:


> bastardo! so it was YOU that bought the mini from under my nose  , no worries enjoy mate first dibs on the mini !


Sorry Daniel. Yours was sold the other day and I was looking for another one. As soon as that one was advertised I just had to get it. Nice Buy. I must say. Excellent Condition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

@SAVapeGear no worries brother think it's just sellers remorse lol enjoy it bud hopefully I can get a SL grand soon


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friday is the due date of the first REO Mini 14500 to land in SA! All shiny Brass! The parcel is on it's way...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Got my very first Reo today. Reo Mini v2.1. Nice 2nd hand bundle from @Philip Dunkley, like only he can bundle, lol.
Included was an RM2, seems like the air hole has been drilled out a tad - looks like 1.5 or 1.6mm.
3 Efest 18500 batteries (all fully charged on arrival, thanks @Philip Dunkley )
4 brand new 3ml bottels and caps
BF Rogue RDA clone (copper top ring only, but whoo's counting, right?)
BF Dark Horse mini (missing the BIG drip ip, but again, who's counting?)
(by the way, if anyone wants to swap my blue afc ring for their green one, I'm game!)
BF 22mm Nuppi clone
Some drip tips and all neatly packaged - a bit disrespectful to package a 2nd Repp in a Terminator box Philip   

I decided to break tradition and go with a male name.... Some of you will get it straight away

I give you, BRADDOCK!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Got my very first Reo today. Reo Mini v2.1. Nice 2nd hand bundle from @Philip Dunkley, like only he can bundle, lol.
> Included was an RM2, seems like the air hole has been drilled out a tad - looks like 1.5 or 1.6mm.
> 3 Efest 18500 batteries (all fully charged on arrival, thanks @Philip Dunkley )
> 4 brand new 3ml bottels and caps
> BF Rogue RDA clone (copper top ring only, but whoo's counting, right?)
> BF Dark Horse mini (missing the BIG drip ip, but again, who's counting?)
> (by the way, if anyone wants to swap my blue afc ring for their green one, I'm game!)
> BF 22mm Nuppi clone
> Some drip tips and all neatly packaged - a bit disrespectful to package a 2nd Repp in a Terminator box Philip
> 
> I decided to break tradition and go with a male name.... Some of you will get it straight away
> 
> I give you, BRADDOCK!
> View attachment 31059
> View attachment 31060
> View attachment 31061
> View attachment 31062


Most welcome to Reoville. You already know all about squonking with your Terminators. Hope the Reo will add value for you. Do tell us about your experience.
That is a lot of wicking for a bf dripper, but have never used a Dark Horse Mini - maybe @zadiac will be a better judge.
Oh, and of course, here is your official Reonaut badge. Looking forward to your company.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @Andre how about this photo? Same wick, just after wetting it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

That is a very good build and wick for the Reo on the Dark Horse Mini. Very nice. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @Andre how about this photo? Same wick, just after wetting it
> View attachment 31065





zadiac said:


> That is a very good build and wick for the Reo on the Dark Horse Mini. Very nice. Enjoy!


There you have it from a Dark Horse Mini expert. 
When I wick for bf I only have one wick tail just touching the deck. No other wicking on the deck or in the well. But, that is my style as taught when I started off with a Reo and RM2 - less wick is better they said. Of course it comes down to what you prefer, which is what is important.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Viper_SA 
Wishing you well with the Reo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations with IMO, the best investment a serious vaper can make @Viper_SA.
(_PS: my Reo also has a "male" name; Os_).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO Mail Baby!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> View attachment 31117
> View attachment 31118
> View attachment 31119
> View attachment 31120
> View attachment 31121
> View attachment 31122
> View attachment 31123


Congrats, @Rob Fisher. She is stunning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

That Reo looks awesome Rob, like the button choice - complements the colour.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

That looks amazing @Rob Fisher what did that set you back if I may ask?


----------



## hands

aah man the brass looks cool. lol that RM2 looks so beastly on there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raslin said:


> That looks amazing @Rob Fisher what did that set you back if I may ask?



$211 for the shiny REO!


----------



## Raslin

Wow. That's not bad at all. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> REO Mail Baby!
> View attachment 31117
> View attachment 31118
> View attachment 31119
> View attachment 31120
> View attachment 31121
> View attachment 31122
> View attachment 31123





Its sooo cute!! :hug:

Congrats Skip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nice one @Rob Fisher I see you got cotton hand booties on. Fingerprint magnet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher I see you got cotton hand booties on. Fingerprint magnet?



Fingerprint magnet of note!


----------



## Raslin

A new addition to the Family arrived today. After the first round of elbow grease here she is.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> View attachment 31260
> A new addition to the Family arrived today. After the first round of elbow grease here she is.


Great stuff. Enjoy - the elbow greasing too! They say Mothers Mag Polish it the one to use.


----------



## Raslin

Thanks @Andre, it's vaping great. I will look into the mag polish.


----------



## Zaahid237

Checking in!! Just got her today.


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Wow, there is just something about an all white Reo. Congrats @Zaahid237 . Enjoy and please tell us how you experience the Reo after you have spent some time with her/him/it. And shout if you have any questions.

Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Many congratulations @Zaahid237 and welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new Reo @Zaahid237 
Wishing you all the best with her and many happy vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Good looking Reo you have there, @Zaahid237. Enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa

Flip @Zaahid237 that white is beautiful! Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This has to rate as REO Mail... all enhancements for the REO vape! 

Once again my engraver and all round mastercraftsman has been busy (@hands)! My replacment cap for a Cyclone in Corian Bone, a new drip tip in Corian Bone and an oversized fire button in Corian Bone!





A wood cap on a Cyclops (fits the Cyclone too) to add more wood to the set up! A replacement cap in wood for the cyclone and a wooden drip tip... And then some new fire buttons. Onyx, Tigers Eye x 2 and Amber!



For the excited face and verbal ramblings check Rob's Ramblings going up shortly!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## dewald.kotze

Wow that corian bone looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 31957​


​
  






​


----------



## Daniel

Mr Fisher that must be the sexiest white lady (besides my wife) I have ever seen and yes I am beginning to think this @hands guy has some talent

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Wow, wow, wow. That is gorgeous @Rob Fisher

Dibs on the white chick if you ever sell her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Oih she is not just some chick she is a lady to be treated with care and love and ok I have a problem well at least my wife knows I'm not looking at pron lol


----------



## Alex

WOW, that bone looks incredible, well done as usual @hands

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Super awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Stunning Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

That is truley beutiful mr @Rob Fisher. Stunning work @hands!!!

@Rob Fisher think you should call her BONES from now on. It would be fitting

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All this excitement is getting a bit much for me... I may have to go lie down before coiling these babies up! All from Chowderhead on ECF. (Tom)

Just waiting for confirmation on which atty is which.. yes I did order them some time back and my US PO lost the first order and we had to reship but that was so long ago I have forgotten the names of some of them. 

The first one is a Chalice (waiting on confirmation whether it's a version 1 or 2... @Andre is there a way to tell?)... then one I have no idea, then a Hornet and then the really interesting one...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> All this excitement is getting a bit much for me... I may have to go lie down before coiling these babies up! All from Chowderhead on ECF. (Tom)
> 
> Just waiting for confirmation on which atty is which.. yes I did order them some time back and my US PO lost the first order and we had to reship but that was so long ago I have forgotten the names of some of them.
> 
> The first one is a Chalice (waiting on confirmation whether it's a version 1 or 2... @Andre is there a way to tell?)... then one I have no idea, then a Hornet and then the really interesting one...
> View attachment 31994


That looks like version 2 of Chalice III. The part of the drip tip (as inserted) that sticks out on V2 is around 13 mm. On V1 it is around 17 mm. Air holes on V2 also a bit bigger.
Dibs!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> That looks like version 2 of Chalice III. The part of the drip tip (as inserted) that sticks out on V2 is around 13 mm. On V1 it is around 17 mm. Air holes on V2 also a bit bigger.
> Dibs!



second dibs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> All this excitement is getting a bit much for me... I may have to go lie down before coiling these babies up! All from Chowderhead on ECF. (Tom)
> 
> Just waiting for confirmation on which atty is which.. yes I did order them some time back and my US PO lost the first order and we had to reship but that was so long ago I have forgotten the names of some of them.
> 
> The first one is a Chalice (waiting on confirmation whether it's a version 1 or 2... @Andre is there a way to tell?)... then one I have no idea, then a Hornet and then the really interesting one...
> View attachment 31994



The bigger one next to the Chalice is a Lancia. And the one on the end is a Projectile RDA By Projectile Ops. All bottom fed by Catfish Atty Mods!


----------



## kimbo

I got piffed a Cyclone deck from @BigB Thank you 




It came to me past @hands to get the @hands treatment 
He BF it for me and made me this beautiful top cap




He was so kind to include a black Corian Bone oversize button for me, Thank you




Here is Alexandra with her new attire  (if i can get the silver button of i will take a photo with the black button )




Now just to save up for a special @hands drip tip to fit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## hands

that's not looking half bad with the silver tip and button


----------



## Jos

That looks really cool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

hands said:


> that's not looking half bad with the silver tip and button


Must have some options

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> I got piffed a Cyclone deck from @BigB Thank you
> 
> View attachment 33375
> 
> 
> It came to me past @hands to get the @hands treatment
> He BF it for me and made me this beautiful top cap
> 
> View attachment 33376
> 
> 
> He was so kind to include a black Corian Bone oversize button for me, Thank you
> 
> View attachment 33377
> 
> 
> Here is Alexandra with her new attire  (if i can get the silver button of i will take a photo with the black button )
> 
> View attachment 33378
> 
> 
> Now just to save up for a special @hands drip tip to fit


Stunning. Congrats. 
To take of the button cover: Lock the button and use a screwdriver or sturdy wood piece (if scratches are a worry) to gently lift it little by little from all sides.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

That looks so cool. Great work @hands. Enjoy @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my word that looks stunning! Congrats @kimbo! Nothing quite like pimping a REO!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

My spidey senses are telling me, this thread will induce major fomo vibes in the following two weeks  I for one am not amped for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Watch this space.... Mercedes is coming soon  Has to be one of my favorite female names ever!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

My reo mail.



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> View attachment 33934
> My reo mail.


Congrats, and most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and please do give us your impressions. Of course, shout if you need any help. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Christos said:


> View attachment 33934
> My reo mail.



She looks very elegant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Christos
Wishing you all the best with her!


----------



## Raslin

@Christos, welcome to Reoville I am sure you will find that it was worth the wait.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> My reo mail.
> 
> View attachment 33943
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


----------



## Christos

Thanks guys. 

Firstly she is smaller than I expected. I know it's what everyone says but she is nice and sleek. 

Secondly I'm not fond of porcupines because they set my alarm off at between 2am and 4am when they wander into my front yard to eat my shrubs.

Thirdly I am disappointed now that I have a reo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

@Christos is that the Economy? Surely you are kidding about being disappointed?


----------



## Christos

Yes it's the economy grand. 

I was trolling the Reonauts. 
I'm disappointed because I have 2 mods and 3 very nice tanks that are going to get neglected. 

I'm really impressed with the simplicity of the device. 

It truly is an end game mod. Only problem now is I want another reo.

If I never fill a tank again I won't be supprised.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> Yes it's the economy grand.
> 
> I was trolling the Reonauts.
> I'm disappointed because I have 2 mods and 3 very nice tanks that are going to get neglected.
> 
> I'm really impressed with the simplicity of the device.
> 
> It truly is an end game mod. Only problem now is I want another reo.
> 
> If I never fill a tank again I won't be supprised.



I also always said "never, it's too expensive for what you get!", but after the mini, I couldn't wait to get another. Also getting the Economy. Damn good price. I still use my other gear, my Reo mini has never even left the house! Too afraid of dropping or scratching Colonel Braddock

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hi Reoville

Here she is all dressed up and ready for action.

Reo Grand Black Wrinkle with SL Doors and Solid Door.

Isn't she just just stunning!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And a very warm welcome to the Club! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi Reoville
> 
> Here she is all dressed up and ready for action.
> 
> Reo Grand Black Wrinkle with SL Doors and Solid Door.
> 
> Isn't she just just stunning!!!


Congrats on another stunning Reo - with a wardrobe! Enjoy. 
Rogue is my go to bf dripper for dual coils.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Christos, its one vape purchase you will never regret.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mufasa

The white SL doors just do something to a Reo! Beautiful @Christos !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Mufasa said:


> The white SL doors just do something to a Reo! Beautiful @Christos !!


Hi @Mufasa 

The white door one is mine.lol

Thanks.They are very nice.


----------



## Mufasa

Sorry @SAVapeGear ! That is what happens when you type while being jealous. I only ordered a RM2 on Round 5 and I am picking it up tonight. It is going to be a long day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Christos said:


> My reo mail.
> 
> View attachment 33943
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Awesomeness right there!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Can't wait for tomorrow  Not my first Reo, but my 1st NEW reo.... Got her atty all cleaned up and coiled, drip tip selected and decided on a juice. Now the wait...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Raslin

Viper_SA said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow  Not my first Reo, but my 1st NEW reo.... Got her atty all cleaned up and coiled, drip tip selected and decided on a juice. Now the wait...


Great choice @Viper_SA which attie do you have planned for her?


----------



## hands

Viper_SA said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow


any REO addition is always nice and exiting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Raslin said:


> Great choice @Viper_SA which attie do you have planned for her?



A Derringer, naturally  Just had the top cap on the brush wheel in the bench grinder, to match her tumbled look. Came out way nicer than I expected. Don't really like my Rogue or Dark Horse mini much, so all I use are Derringers and one Velocity as far as BF is concerned. My other mechs have Odins, unfortunately not BF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

I'm super amped to see @Raslin 's Reo  Stunning color combo


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> A Derringer, naturally  Just had the top cap on the brush wheel in the bench grinder, to match her tumbled look. Came out way nicer than I expected. Don't really like my Rogue or Dark Horse mini much, so all I use are Derringers and one Velocity as far as BF is concerned. My other mechs have Odins, unfortunately not BF


What is your best flavour build in the derringer?
I've tried single and dual coil 26 awg down to 22 awg.

The best flavour so far was a 24 awg dual coil 8 Wraps each on a 2.5 mm diameter. 
.8 ohms.

I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Mufasa

Whoopeeee! I picked up my RM2 from the Reo Round 5 order, from @Oupa last night. What a beautiful atty. I bought my Reo secondhand with a RM3 that I have been enjoying a lot, but the RM2 is the "Original" and I had to have it.

@Oupa shared all his tips and tricks for coiling and wicking the RM2 and also gave me some ekowool on the house - much, much appreciated. Well I got home and immediately got to work on the coil. Burned the ekowool until it was red hot and then did a simple 5-wrap ugly coil around the ekowool, using 28g kanthal. I must say that it is very easy to build on this deck. The whole process probably took no more than 5 minutes. 

First off, the airflow is a lot tighter than the RM3. It reminds me of the Mini Protanks. But...........I love it!!!! I had some Banana Cream in the Reo bottle that I was vaping on the RM3 during the day and it was awesome to compare the two atties. The RM2 seems to smooth out the flavours. Flavour is absolutely fantastic. Not near as much clouds as the RM3, but that doesn't bug me. I am a mouth to lung vaper and probably always will be. I love the white ceramic deck. When I remove the drip tip and look inside the atty, I can see exactly what is going on. 

I am so happy with my purchase and honestly can't see myself getting any new hardware in the near future. Well, maybe a Reo Mini. I was admiring @Oupa 's one last night. It is stunning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

the RM2 is a lovely little beastie and perfect mouth to lung packed with flavor.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

DoubleD said:


> I'm super amped to see @Raslin 's Reo  Stunning color combo



Thanks, did you mean this one?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> What is your best flavour build in the derringer?
> I've tried single and dual coil 26 awg down to 22 awg.
> 
> The best flavour so far was a 24 awg dual coil 8 Wraps each on a 2.5 mm diameter.
> .8 ohms.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions.



My go-to coils are usually 3mm ID, 24G at 7-8wraps. Around about the 0.3 Ohm mark. On my Reo mini I run 26G, 2mm ID at about 8 wraps (I think). I'll post some pics of my Derringers builds in the Derringer thread when I rebuild again. (read as "too lazy to take pics today") 

Still waiting on the courier..... Mercedes is calling my name.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

She's here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## Raslin

Awesome reo. And great looking button aswell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

The Derringer top cap got a little darker on the wire brush, but like to look with the tumbled Reo. I do get much higher voltage drop than other users state though. At 0.3 Ohm I measure 3.2V on the atty while firing with dual coils. This seems to be the norm on mech's with lowish builds though, all my mech's drop off quite a bit.


----------



## DoubleD

Raslin said:


> Thanks, did you mean this one?



Nope, I wanna see the new one


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 34129
> View attachment 34130
> View attachment 34131
> View attachment 34132


Very nice man. Looks like mine except I got the orange glow button lol and different drip tip.


----------



## Christos

Ps @Viper_SA, I did a dual coil as you said. Flavour is better at .5 ohms only difference is I used very little cotton. 

Problem now is I can't stealth vape in the office anymore. Nice clouds and nice flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

DoubleD said:


> Nope, I wanna see the new one



I wish I just bought a brass door and a black anodized door. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Viper_SA

@Christos jus did a dual coil, 2mm ID, 24G and 7 wraps each, coming to 0.31 Ohm. For thejuice I'm using, I get better flavor from the 2mm than the 3mm, which surprised me since the last time I tested the juice was on dual coil 22G at around 0.2 Ohm and 3mm. But then it was a 0mg nic juice and this one is 3mg.

EDIT: 2.4mm, not2mm


----------



## DoubleD

Raslin said:


> I wish I just bought a brass door and a black anodized door. Will post pics tomorrow



 oops, all this time I thought you ordered a brass reo and black anodized door


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> She's here!
> 
> View attachment 34129
> View attachment 34130
> View attachment 34131
> View attachment 34132


Congrats. That glow in the dark button is cool! Raw aluminium is my preferred finish. That tumbled looks is a bit more rugged than mine - think I prefer it like yours.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> @Christos jus did a dual coil, 2mm ID, 24G and 7 wraps each, coming to 0.31 Ohm. For thejuice I'm using, I get better flavor from the 2mm than the 3mm, which surprised me since the last time I tested the juice was on dual coil 22G at around 0.2 Ohm and 3mm. But then it was a 0mg nic juice and this one is 3mg.
> 
> EDIT: 2.4mm, not2mm


Was reading the derringer rda thread and I realised the problem has already been stated. Less wick. I was jamming the wick in there like I do in my plume veil but kept getting muted flavor. Now the wick just touched the base - no cotton packing and it tastes great. 
2.5mm id
7 wraps
24 awg
Dual coil
.5 ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Was reading the derringer rda thread and I realised the problem has already been stated. Less wick. I was jamming the wick in there like I do in my plume veil but kept getting muted flavor. Now the wick just touched the base - no cotton packing and it tastes great.
> 2.5mm id
> 7 wraps
> 24 awg
> Dual coil
> .5 ohms


Yip, with bf you need much less wicking.


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Yip, with bf you need much less wicking.


Yea took me 2 days and about 6 builds. 
Funny how I stumbled on the solution on the forum after I figured it out. 

Should lurk more. 

Lurk now activated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Viper_SA , classic stunner!
Wish you well with her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Christos our builds are quite similar, wonder why there is a 0.2 Ohm difference. Maybe my meter is not too accurate


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> @Christos our builds are quite similar, wonder why there is a 0.2 Ohm difference. Maybe my meter is not too accurate


I doubt it's your meter. I just popped it onto my siglei and fired it a few times. That's the reading I get on the siglei. 

Other thing might be that it was probably 7 and 3/4 wraps as I only counted full wraps.


----------



## Silver

Mufasa said:


> Whoopeeee! I picked up my RM2 from the Reo Round 5 order, from @Oupa last night. What a beautiful atty. I bought my Reo secondhand with a RM3 that I have been enjoying a lot, but the RM2 is the "Original" and I had to have it.
> 
> @Oupa shared all his tips and tricks for coiling and wicking the RM2 and also gave me some ekowool on the house - much, much appreciated. Well I got home and immediately got to work on the coil. Burned the ekowool until it was red hot and then did a simple 5-wrap ugly coil around the ekowool, using 28g kanthal. I must say that it is very easy to build on this deck. The whole process probably took no more than 5 minutes.
> 
> First off, the airflow is a lot tighter than the RM3. It reminds me of the Mini Protanks. But...........I love it!!!! I had some Banana Cream in the Reo bottle that I was vaping on the RM3 during the day and it was awesome to compare the two atties. The RM2 seems to smooth out the flavours. Flavour is absolutely fantastic. Not near as much clouds as the RM3, but that doesn't bug me. I am a mouth to lung vaper and probably always will be. I love the white ceramic deck. When I remove the drip tip and look inside the atty, I can see exactly what is going on.
> 
> I am so happy with my purchase and honestly can't see myself getting any new hardware in the near future. Well, maybe a Reo Mini. I was admiring @Oupa 's one last night. It is stunning!



So happy for you @Mufasa !
The RM2 may be humble but its just brilliant for mouth to lung
You are so right about being able to see the juice while squonking on the white ceramic deck
Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

My reo mail I picked up today. She literally was brand new.



Gave her a clean and a new bottle and tube and a new hot spring.
Here she is with the other reo.



Waiting on @JakesSA for the rogue bf RDA.

I suspect the secret porcupine will need to make an appearance since posting from my phone seems to upload the files skew. Secret Porcupine was here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> My reo mail I picked up today. She literally was brand new.
> 
> View attachment 34358
> 
> Gave her a clean and a new bottle and tube and a new hot spring.
> View attachment 34358
> 
> Here she is with the other reo.
> 
> Waiting on @JakesSA for the rogue bf RDA.
> 
> I suspect the secret porcupine will need to make an appearance since posting from my phone seems to upload the files skew.




Super Light is the way to go and that black one is sick 

Congrats bud


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Christos 
Wishing you all the best with her
She looks stunning
Many happy vapes!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> My reo mail I picked up today. She literally was brand new.


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> My reo mail I picked up today. She literally was brand new.
> View attachment 34367
> 
> 
> Gave her a clean and a new bottle and tube and a new hot spring.
> Here she is with the other reo.
> View attachment 34368
> 
> 
> Waiting on @JakesSA for the rogue bf RDA.
> 
> I suspect the secret porcupine will need to make an appearance since posting from my phone seems to upload the files skew. Secret Porcupine was here!


Great stuff. Congrats. Rogue is one of my favourites. Ask @JakesSA to put a PEEK insulator in there for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raslin

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Congrats. Rogue is one of my favourites. Ask @JakesSA to put a PEEK insulator in there for you.


Why a peek insulator? What are the advantages?


----------



## Christos

Raslin said:


> Why a peek insulator? What are the advantages?


Well I assume it will insulate the reo from some of the heat from the rda.


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> Why a peek insulator? What are the advantages?





Christos said:


> Well I assume it will insulate the reo from some of the heat from the rda.



PEEK (Polyether ether ketone) can take very high heat (melting point is 343 C). So, if you have a PEEK insulator around the center pin in your atomizer you are assured the heat of your coils (especially at high power) will not melt the insulator. The Reo firing buttons are made of PEEK.

Most good atomizers come with PEEK insulators nowadays, usually specified.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

Quick question. When you remove the delerin insert to replace the tube how do you get it to go all the way back up again? My delerin insert is about 1 mm off.

Edit: I think the problem is to insert the delerin insert, tighten gently and then put the feed tube back on. 
I have been putting the feed tube on and then inserting the delerin insert.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> Quick question. When you remove the delerin insert to replace the tube how do you get it to go all the way back up again? My delerin insert is about 1 mm off.
> 
> Edit: I think the problem is to insert the delerin insert, tighten gently and then put the feed tube back on.
> I have been putting the feed tube on and then inserting the delerin insert.



Just push the delrin insert with your thumb as far as it can go and lightly screw down. First put in the silicone tube and then fit the delrin.


----------



## Christos

johan said:


> Just push the delrin insert with your thumb as far as it can go and lightly screw down. First put in the silicone tube and then fit the delrin.


Ok so the not exactly flush delerin fit is normal then. Actually is less than a mm off but I was wondering if it's normal. The reo still works nevertheless.


----------



## Alex

That screw, in the delrin piece. Always be careful to use a light finger touch when tightening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> That screw, in the delrin piece. Always be careful to use a light finger touch when tightening.



What @Alex is saying here is very important @Christos 

Don't overtighten the screw that holds the Delrin plate in place otherwise you will strip the threading on the soft aluminium of the Reo body where the screw goes in. If that happens, its a big problem.

Rather don't remove that Delrin cover unless you absolutely have to


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> What @Alex is saying here is very important @Christos
> 
> Don't overtighten the screw that holds the Delrin plate in place otherwise you will strip the threading on the soft aluminium of the Reo body where the screw goes in. If that happens, its a big problem.
> 
> Rather don't remove that Delrin cover unless you absolutely have to


I saw the finger tight a few times. 

I just thought it would be easier to wash with everything off.


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I saw the finger tight a few times.
> 
> I just thought it would be easier to wash with everything off.



Look, I am no expert when it comes to the technicals of the Reo and maintenance etc 
But I would humbly suggest not removing that Delrin plate to wash it 
Maybe once in a long while, but not regularly


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Look, I am no expert when it comes to the technicals of the Reo and maintenance etc
> But I would humbly suggest not removing that Delrin plate to wash it
> Maybe once in a long while, but not regularly


Noted. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Quick question. When you remove the delerin insert to replace the tube how do you get it to go all the way back up again? My delerin insert is about 1 mm off.
> 
> Edit: I think the problem is to insert the delerin insert, tighten gently and then put the feed tube back on.
> I have been putting the feed tube on and then inserting the delerin insert.


Thank you so much for that solution. All of my delrin inserts are a bit off - now I know why!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ricgt

Rather overdue but my 1 year stinky-free-vapeversary-from-me-to-me present…




Initially with my first crappy build I was like WTF, this thing capes like a CE4! But then I threw in a dual 2.5mm 26g build coming in at 0.3ohm with some Pining Juliette 6mg. Man ohh man, after the first hit I knew the hype was real! Vaping on a REO is a thing of beauty.

My one and only complaint is that I now need a second REO in my life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Ricgt said:


> Rather overdue but my 1 year stinky-free-vapeversary-from-me-to-me present…
> 
> View attachment 34392
> 
> 
> Initially with my first crappy build I was like WTF, this thing capes like a CE4! But then I threw in a dual 2.5mm 26g build coming in at 0.3ohm with some Pining Juliette 6mg. Man ohh man, after the first hit I knew the hype was real! Vaping on a REO is a thing of beauty.
> 
> My one and only complaint is that I now need a second REO in my life


A week ago I was so happy with my first reo. 5 days later I got a second one.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Ricgt said:


> Rather overdue but my 1 year stinky-free-vapeversary-from-me-to-me present…
> 
> View attachment 34392
> 
> 
> Initially with my first crappy build I was like WTF, this thing capes like a CE4! But then I threw in a dual 2.5mm 26g build coming in at 0.3ohm with some Pining Juliette 6mg. Man ohh man, after the first hit I knew the hype was real! Vaping on a REO is a thing of beauty.
> 
> My one and only complaint is that I now need a second REO in my life


Love the colour combo, and all the best with her.


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the 1 year @Ricgt 
Awesome present!
She looks great and I agree with @Alex, that colour combo is fantastic


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Congrats on the 1 year @Ricgt
> Awesome present!
> She looks great and I agree with @Alex, that colour combo is fantastic



if the door had racing stripes I could see a certain




with his name on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Ricgt said:


> Rather overdue but my 1 year stinky-free-vapeversary-from-me-to-me present…
> 
> View attachment 34392
> 
> 
> Initially with my first crappy build I was like WTF, this thing capes like a CE4! But then I threw in a dual 2.5mm 26g build coming in at 0.3ohm with some Pining Juliette 6mg. Man ohh man, after the first hit I knew the hype was real! Vaping on a REO is a thing of beauty.
> 
> My one and only complaint is that I now need a second REO in my life



Wow loving the color combo 

Congratulations on your vapeversary


----------



## Andre

Ricgt said:


> Rather overdue but my 1 year stinky-free-vapeversary-from-me-to-me present…
> 
> View attachment 34392
> 
> 
> Initially with my first crappy build I was like WTF, this thing capes like a CE4! But then I threw in a dual 2.5mm 26g build coming in at 0.3ohm with some Pining Juliette 6mg. Man ohh man, after the first hit I knew the hype was real! Vaping on a REO is a thing of beauty.
> 
> My one and only complaint is that I now need a second REO in my life


Most welcome to Reoville. Beautiful Reo. Congrats and enjoy. Remember to give the Reo some Noalox love every week at those ohms. Here is your official Reonaut badge:


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Ricgt - great photo of an awesome device.


----------



## Christos

Reo accessories pickup from Vapeclub.

Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl the rogue is amazing and your workmanship even more amazing. 

The velocity is not bad but it is asking for a clapton build 

I'm just not sure if I should go black rda on black reo and silver on silver or leave the current configuration.

Poor derringer is going to be benched.



Big up again to vapeclub.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Christos I know someone who is obsessed with Derringers if you decide to sell it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Lol @Viper_SA. I like it's small form factor. 
I think I'm going to keep all my gear for a while. If I sell it I'll be tempted to replace it with something else.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> Reo accessories pickup from Vapeclub.
> 
> Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl the rogue is amazing and your workmanship even more amazing.
> 
> The velocity is not bad but it is asking for a clapton build
> 
> I'm just not sure if I should go black rda on black reo and silver on silver or leave the current configuration.
> 
> Poor derringer is going to be benched.
> View attachment 34515
> 
> 
> Big up again to vapeclub.


Those attys/REOs look awesome as they are but if you do get bored with the combination`s it`s just a matter of swapping them around. Silver streak in one hand and stealth ninja in the other
IMHO the best part of vaping is finding the perfect coil build and wick to go with the perfect atty and juice. And once you get that right, it`s like nirvana......until the next best thing that hits the market.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Reo accessories pickup from Vapeclub.
> 
> Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl the rogue is amazing and your workmanship even more amazing.
> 
> The velocity is not bad but it is asking for a clapton build
> 
> I'm just not sure if I should go black rda on black reo and silver on silver or leave the current configuration.
> 
> Poor derringer is going to be benched.
> View attachment 34515
> 
> 
> Big up again to vapeclub.


Great stuff, I am a big Rogue fan. The Velocity for me was just too big on the Reo - so using it as a normal dripper atm. My taste - black on black and silver on silver, but then I am colour blind so no benchmark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

It moved to black on black and silver on silver 5 mins after I took the photo. I'm loving the rogue except the negative posts that need to be wound around the screw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Christos please post your build here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-rogue-thread.t10762/
I had 2 Rogues, traded one and absolutely hate the other. Don't get good flavor from it and the air flow sucks imho. Maybe I'm doing it wrong


----------



## hands

epic REO mail landed back at home base.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## BumbleBee

hands said:


> epic REO mail landed back at home base.



Wow @hands that detail is amazing! Rob must be very excited about that one 

What are the black bits? And did you make the box too?


----------



## hands

BumbleBee said:


> And did you make the box too?


the box was made by a local master Brian Coetzee. i have to say that this was for me the best of his boxes.
http://www.briancoetzeeboxmaker.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

hands said:


> the box was made by a local master Brian Coetzee. i have to say that this was for me the the best of his boxes.
> http://www.briancoetzeeboxmaker.co.za/


It all comes together beautifully, well done to you and Brian 

It really is so refreshing to see that there are still some folks that take pride in their craft

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@hands - we have said it before - but you sir are a true master!!
That Reo is so amazingly engraved and the detail is incredible.
Well done

And well done to @Rob Fisher for organising this gift - and to all those that contributed. 
Am so happy about this and that the modmaster likes it.
He now has a one of a kind

Was chatting to Rob Fisher the other day and just remarking on how rare it is to give a gift to someone, where the gift itself is one of their own products!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Silver said:


> just remarking on how rare it is to give a gift to someone, where the gift itself is one of their own products!


i am sure he wont mind having one of his REO's returned 
@Rob Fisher has a hart of gold and well done Rob fore pulling all the strings to make this happen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @hands - we have said it before - but you sir are a true master!!
> That Reo is so amazingly engraved and the detail is incredible.
> Well done
> 
> And well done to @Rob Fisher for organising this gift - and to all those that contributed.
> Am so happy about this and that the modmaster likes it.
> He now has a one of a kind
> 
> Was chatting to Rob Fisher the other day and just remarking on how rare it is to give a gift to someone, where the gift itself is one of their own products!



I couldn't agree more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP

Introducing Tatyana

My first piece of heaven on earth. Made for man to be admired.




Thank you @Riaz for your faith in man..you sir are a legend!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

GerharddP said:


> Introducing Tatyana
> 
> My first piece of heaven on earth. Made for man to be admired.
> View attachment 34771
> 
> View attachment 34772
> 
> Thank you @Riaz for your faith in man..you sir are a legend!!!


Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Love that small button cover. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

hands said:


> the box was made by a local master Brian Coetzee. i have to say that this was for me the best of his boxes.
> http://www.briancoetzeeboxmaker.co.za/
> View attachment 34735



Absolutely incredible. Well done @hands and @Rob Fisher for arranging a selfless gift to the founder of the amazing Reo.. Really this makes me soo proud of our community.. People seem to forget all the good we have done and are capable of doing...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Love that small button cover. Here is your official Reonaut badge.





THANK YOU!!!! My very own Reo badge...Its been a long time coming. I've only played with the atomic so far but I can see you guys were not lying about your Reo's. I have found my happy place..Time to sell all my gear and get another REO!!!!

Who wants to sell one

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Welcome to Vape Heaven @GerharddP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

johan said:


> Welcome to Vape Heaven @GerharddP.


Thank you, told you a long time ago that one day ill get there....Tatyana is mind blowing. I could not understand what the difference was between a reo and any other mech. O boy do i know now, its really amazing. I was constantly buying this and trying that in order to chase clouds. That was the only way to satisfy my needs. Now my reality has shifted to moderate clouds and AMAZING smooth flavor. It is truly a work of art!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Hey all Reonauts!
Happy birthday Oom Rob!!
I would like to introduce my first Reo Sharon den Adel to you guys.
She was a gift from a fellow vaper and can't thank him enough!My KUI was becoming a hazard.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Dr Evil

Gert_Koen said:


> Hey all Reonauts!
> Happy birthday Oom Rob!!
> I would like to introduce my first Reo Sharon den Adel to you guys.
> She was a gift from a fellow vaper and can't thank him enough!My KUI was becoming a hazard.


Hello Serrin  

Sent from my G3 using my finger


----------



## Pixstar

Some nice hardware on here! I'm planning to try squonking someday. I have a question though with regards to the pricing on the REOS, I'm referring to the standard ones on not the customised ones I've seen on here. Why are they so pricey? I know they are imported and that but I even the dollar pricing is more than a decent VW/VV mod. Perhaps I'm missing something? It could be economies of scale? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riaz

Pixstar said:


> Some nice hardware on here! I'm planning to try squonking someday. I have a question though with regards to the pricing on the REOS, I'm referring to the standard ones on not the customised ones I've seen on here. Why are they so pricey? I know they are imported and that but I even the dollar pricing is more than a decent VW/VV mod. Perhaps I'm missing something? It could be economies of scale? Thanks in advance.


Well you purchasing a fully authentic mod which is basically indestructible. 

Many have questioned the price, but after purchasing one they realized why it's priced the way it is. 

There are a couple of clones around, which according to one review, is not far off the authentic 

Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Dr Evil said:


> Hello Serrin
> 
> Sent from my G3 using my finger


Nai Dr Evil Don't take me vir a gat infront of da udder peepell!
Dr will u poel da rest of teef?

I want to go al gold  

Sent using a telegraph

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar

tt


Riaz said:


> Well you purchasing a fully authentic mod which is basically indestructible.
> 
> Many have questioned the price, but after purchasing one they realized why it's priced the way it is.
> 
> There are a couple of clones around, which according to one review, is not far off the authentic
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Riaz. I'm going to ask my local vape shop guy to try one and see if it's for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gert_Koen said:


> Hey all Reonauts!
> Happy birthday Oom Rob!!
> I would like to introduce my first Reo Sharon den Adel to you guys.
> She was a gift from a fellow vaper and can't thank him enough!My KUI was becoming a hazard.


Again, seeing this is the more appropriate thread, most welcome to Reoville. Sharon is stunning. Enjoy and tell us about it. Kudos to your benefactor. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the Reo @Gert_Koen - enjoy her to the max!


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> Some nice hardware on here! I'm planning to try squonking someday. I have a question though with regards to the pricing on the REOS, I'm referring to the standard ones on not the customised ones I've seen on here. Why are they so pricey? I know they are imported and that but I even the dollar pricing is more than a decent VW/VV mod. Perhaps I'm missing something? It could be economies of scale? Thanks in advance.



Hi @Pixstar , the Reo is made by Robert O Neil from Reosmods in Maine in the USA
He decided several years ago to make a device for himself (so I believe) that would do a good job of vaping for him. It then turned into a business and here we are today. He has over the years improved the design and components gradually. I believe his business is very small by global standards. The price is simply the price he charges. Many Reonauts pay the price because the device is very good. 

If you like the taste of a dripper and like the mechanical way of vaping then the Reo is a solid winner in my opinion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Gert_Koen.


----------



## Alex

Big Congrats @Gert_Koen, I'm sure you're going to love your Reo.


----------



## kevkev

After chasing many regulated mods and searching for the perfect no BS vape, I came back to Reoville! Ordered a new 2015 Black Wrinkle Grand from @Oupa on Friday. Delivered 10 minutes ago, already loaded up and awesome. Now starts the hunt for some BF Atties!

@Oupa Thank you for my baby, and for the gift!! You the BOSS!!
VapourMountain For the Win!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev

And I don't know how to rotate these pics


----------



## Silver

Congrats @kevkev 
She looks great!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

You are welcome @kevkev and welcome back to Reoville! Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> After chasing many regulated mods and searching for the perfect no BS vape, I came back to Reoville! Ordered a new 2015 Black Wrinkle Grand from @Oupa on Friday. Delivered 10 minutes ago, already loaded up and awesome. Now starts the hunt for some BF Atties!
> 
> @Oupa Thank you for my baby, and for the gift!! You the BOSS!!
> VapourMountain For the Win!!
> 
> View attachment 35879
> View attachment 35880
> View attachment 35881


Great stuff. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Look great. Love the door.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

Tatyana meet Alina...Alina meet world....Reonaut for life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## kevkev

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 35898
> Tatyana meet Alina...Alina meet world....Reonaut for life.



Congrats! I like the button on the Mini. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 35898
> Tatyana meet Alina...Alina meet world....Reonaut for life.


Congrats. Perfect partners.


----------



## GerharddP

Andre said:


> Congrats. Perfect partners.


Thanks @Andre , now to start the final leg of my vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

Gert_Koen said:


> Hey all Reonauts!
> Happy birthday Oom Rob!!
> I would like to introduce my first Reo Sharon den Adel to you guys.
> She was a gift from a fellow vaper and can't thank him enough!My KUI was becoming a hazard.


@Gert_Koen 
Very happy to see Sharon den Adel has found her Loving Home 
May she give you many years of happy Squonks


----------



## Raslin

Hey folks, yesterday was a awesome day for Reo mail at my place. Two arrivals to add to our family.



@Duster got the mirror finish and I got the blue one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Redeemer

Raslin said:


> Hey folks, yesterday was a awesome day for Reo mail at my place. Two arrivals to add to our family.
> View attachment 35966
> 
> 
> @Duster got the mirror finish and I got the blue one.



@Raslin Hope you enjoy her for many many years to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> Hey folks, yesterday was a awesome day for Reo mail at my place. Two arrivals to add to our family.
> View attachment 35966
> 
> 
> @Duster got the mirror finish and I got the blue one.


Congrats on the new addition to the family, @Raslin. Enjoy.

Congrats to you too @Duster. If I am not mistaken you already have a Mini, but have not reported for duty in this thread? The second Reo tells me you are liking Reoville. In any event, if we have neglected to issue your official Reonaut badge - here it is:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos

Lily III and Amber get a friend.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Jos said:


> Lily III and Amber get a friend.


Congrats on the latest addition to the Reo family. Enjoy.


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Jos 

I assume the new addition is the Reo Mini?

Awesome


----------



## Jos

Jip the mini is the latest addition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

a gift from Robert O'Neil

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> a gift from Robert O'Neil
> View attachment 36619


Happy days! Very special. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> a gift from Robert O'Neil



There is something special about a gift like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> There is something special about a gift like that!



i will add some stuffs to this one and make it my favorite, what am i talking about it already is my favorite.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

Thank you Santa, Benji, Chrystel, Vapour Mountain. Let my journey begin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Thank you Santa, Benji, Chrystel, Vapour Mountain. Let my journey begin.


Reo in white - stunning. Congrats. "Santa", must be HRH? Santa Claus not due yet or was he early?

Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and tell us about it. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Finally! I have a sneaky feeling that this won't be my only reo...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 36957
> View attachment 36957
> Finally! I have a sneaky feeling that this won't be my only reo...


Ah, so this is where that stunning shimmering Reo Mini went to! Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats... yoh I was so tempted with that one. It was a great deal.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> Thank you Santa, Benji, Chrystel, Vapour Mountain. Let my journey begin.



Congrats @Petrus
Wishing you all the best with your new Reo and lots of happy vaping in the future!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 36957
> View attachment 36957
> Finally! I have a sneaky feeling that this won't be my only reo...



Congrats @Vape_r 
Superb - the mini is such an awesome vape device
Enjoy and all the best!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 36957
> View attachment 36957
> Finally! I have a sneaky feeling that this won't be my only reo...


Congrats. She is an amazing reo. All the best with her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Great looking Reo @Vape_r, all the best from me too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Told you that the mini wouldn't be my last Reo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 37750
> Told you that the mini wouldn't be my last Reo


Great stuff. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 36957
> View attachment 36957
> Finally! I have a sneaky feeling that this won't be my only reo...


It won't. 
A week didn't pass for me after my first reo and I got another.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

@Christos i just got my new one today


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> @Christos i just got my new one today


Ahhh missed the post because I was replying to another thread. 
Congrats man. 

They will keep you company in the darkest of hours for many years to come

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

@Christos thanks man! Now all I need is to get my hands on a cyclone AFC and I'll be one happy camper


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> @Christos thanks man! Now all I need is to get my hands on a cyclone AFC and I'll be one happy camper


Dare I say the happiest camper.
Got mine on Wednesday and I can't wait for more stock to arrive so I can get another.


----------



## Vape_r

Christos said:


> Dare I say the happiest camper.
> Got mine on Wednesday and I can't wait for more stock to arrive so I can get another.


Oh the envy is so real right now!  Please let me know if you happen to find out about stock anywhere locally! Will be much appreciated


----------



## Christos

Vape_r said:


> Oh the envy is so real right now!  Please let me know if you happen to find out about stock anywhere locally! Will be much appreciated


Vape decadence has the afc top cap. 
Call them but they have the gold and brass one. Think I bought the last silver. 

I believe they at getting more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new addition @Vape_r !
Wish you all the best with her


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two more REO's join the family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Two more REO's join the family!
> View attachment 38168


Some close ups of the funky coloured reo would be much appreciated. 
Looks wonderful.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sure! Here we go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## hands

i like this one, the Cyclone almost looks to new for it.


----------



## Petrus

*A new member to my Reo family on the left.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## kevkev

A very first for me. A woody! I just could not look at her any longer in the classifieds.

@sjoat Thank you so much, what a great guy!

Please welcome my new Woodvil, ain't she a beauty? Really liking the hand feel.
Pity I cannot vape on her today, have no other BF atties with me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## kevkev

Damned rotated pics.


----------



## BumbleBee

kevkev said:


> Damned rotated pics.


Your pics have been undamned

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

BumbleBee said:


> Your pics have been undamned



Aaah much better, thank you @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sjoat

kevkev said:


> A very first for me. A woody! I just could not look at her any longer in the classifieds.
> 
> @sjoat Thank you so much, what a great guy!
> 
> Please welcome my new Woodvil, ain't she a beauty? Really liking the hand feel.
> Pity I cannot vape on her today, have no other BF atties with me.
> 
> View attachment 38528
> View attachment 38529
> View attachment 38530


Nice looking mod man :] Enjoy it, and thank you. Hope you appreciated my pass-the-parcel wrapping skills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> A very first for me. A woody! I just could not look at her any longer in the classifieds.
> 
> @sjoat Thank you so much, what a great guy!
> 
> Please welcome my new Woodvil, ain't she a beauty? Really liking the hand feel.
> Pity I cannot vape on her today, have no other BF atties with me.
> 
> View attachment 38528
> View attachment 38529
> View attachment 38530


I am so glad you took her @kevkev as I was on the verge of not being able to look any longer either. Really a stunning Woodvil. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

kevkev said:


> A very first for me. A woody! I just could not look at her any longer in the classifieds.
> 
> @sjoat Thank you so much, what a great guy!
> 
> Please welcome my new Woodvil, ain't she a beauty? Really liking the hand feel.
> Pity I cannot vape on her today, have no other BF atties with me.
> 
> View attachment 38528
> View attachment 38529
> View attachment 38530


Let us know how she vapes!


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> I am so glad you took her @kevkev as I was on the verge of not being able to look any longer either. Really a stunning Woodvil. Congrats and enjoy.



Thanks @Andre really enjoying her so far. Really liking the feeling of the wood and the way it sits in the hand.



Christos said:


> Let us know how she vapes!



Really enjoying so far @Christos thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

Picked up my Nuppin this morning

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 38600
> Picked up my Nuppin this morning


And how does Nuppin vape so far?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 38600
> Picked up my Nuppin this morning



That is one classy setup you have there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Andre said:


> And how does Nuppin vape so far?


I thought my RM2 was giving me good flavour. The flavour I'm getting on this thing is out of this world. Hasn't left my hand today! Got a dual 9 wrap 27 gauge reading at about 0.65. It's perfect! Going to try some other builds when I get a chance. 



DoubleD said:


> That is one classy setup you have there


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maybe it's time to try my Nuppin again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe it's time to try my Nuppin again!
> View attachment 38612


Just sold my last one! And glad to report that @Vape_r likes it. For me the Origen Little 16 BF is the bees knees at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Think I just created @Rob Fisher 's next Reo on Photoshop

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

There is no other vaping device that I crave. The Reo/Nuppin combination is just perfect for me. I've got Tropical Ice in the one nuppin, and Pure Tobacco in the other. I'm 100% satisfied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Alex said:


> There is no other vaping device that I crave. The Reo/Nuppin combination is just perfect for me. I've got Tropical Ice in the one nuppin, and Pure Tobacco in the other. I'm 100% satisfied.



And dont you just love that  (Finding what works best for you)

For me it's the REO SL/O16 combo, vaping on Tropical Ice at the moment as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow guess what @Alex and @DoubleD? I also vaped some Tropical Ice today as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Belated congrats on your new Reos @Petrus and @kevkev 
Wishing you many litres of vaping bliss with them!

And congrats on the Nuppin @Vape_r. Looks lovely and that nuppin is a great atty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow guess what @Alex and @DoubleD? I also vaped some Tropical Ice today as well!



Now who could of guessed that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Got my two Cyclones today after an unbearable wait! Slipped the one 2013 concave deck into my gold afc. Check this out 



Unfortunately the negative post on the other is loose  an kept turning when I tried to build on it. Hoping @BigB and Vapedecadence can sort me out with an exchange. A lot of money to loose on an authentic. No idea how it happened. It was misaligned a bit, but I built around the alignment issue. Unfortunately the wire ca not tighten down now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Got my two Cyclones today after an unbearable wait! Slipped the one 2013 concave deck into my gold afc. Check this out
> View attachment 39429
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the negative post on the other is loose  an kept turning when I tried to build on it. Hoping @BigB and Vapedecadence can sort me out with an exchange. A lot of money to loose on an authentic. No idea how it happened. It was misaligned a bit, but I built around the alignment issue. Unfortunately the wire ca not tighten down now


I need a silver AFC cap but there are none. 

I also found the negative post loose so I put the Allen key into the post hole and tightened it.


----------



## Viper_SA

I tried that @Christos, it just spins around. Awesome service from Irene though. Before I read her reply to my email I already got a notification from MDS that they have received a pick-up request from Vapedecadence to bring my replacement. Will write up a full review in their their thread

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Lushen

@Viper_SA it seems that we both have bad luck with these atty's.

On both that I have, the post screws don't tighten down and cannot hold the wire.
And one atty seems to have a bad thread as it does not go all the way down into the 510 

I hope I get mines sorted out also


----------



## Viper_SA

Lushen said:


> @Viper_SA it seems that we both have bad luck with these atty's.
> 
> On both that I have, the post screws don't tighten down and cannot hold the wire.
> And one atty seems to have a bad thread as it does not go all the way down into the 510
> 
> I hope I get mines sorted out also



OMW, that is bad. I also hope you get sorted out bud.


----------



## DoubleD

Do cyclones have serial numbers or a way of telling if they are authentic?


----------



## Viper_SA

My first one says '2014 Viscious Ant' on the bottom with a 'Cyclone' logo on the top cap. New two has no markings. I have seen clones ranging from $5.99 to 25 Euros, but I'm sure these would be authentic.....


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> Do cyclones have serial numbers or a way of telling if they are authentic?


They don't but I don't see why they would be cloned now seeing as though they have been around for a while with no clones. 

I just checked my spare and the negative post was loose as well but tightening it was all it needed. 
Like I said before just used the Allen key in the post hole and it tightened. 
I have had some bad luck for the past 2 weeks so I'm glad my cyclones didn't have any issues.


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> My first one says '2014 Viscious Ant' on the bottom with a 'Cyclone' logo on the top cap. New two has no markings. I have seen clones ranging from $5.99 to 25 Euros, but I'm sure these would be authentic.....


Good to know as I have never seen any clones. 
Mine don't have any markings either but a 2013 cyclone I got from @Rob Fisher also had no markings and that one was from before these 30 last cyclones.


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> They don't but I don't see why they would be cloned now seeing as though they have been around for a while with no clones.
> 
> I just checked my spare and the negative post was loose as well but tightening it was all it needed.
> Like I said before just used the Allen key in the post hole and it tightened.
> I have had some bad luck for the past 2 weeks so I'm glad my cyclones didn't have any issues.



http://www.desire-ecig.com/Cyclone-Rebuildable-Atomizer#container
http://www.svapiamo.com/atomizzatori-rigenerabili/1146-cyclone-11.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

The centre post bf hole is larger and the bf feed inside the atty is higher. 
My other 2 cyclones the bf feed inside is flush with the base.

I do have 2 spare centre pins if this ever becomes an issue for me


----------



## Viper_SA

Just a curiosity, found this old post from @Rob Fisher 

Just a warning to guys buying Cyclones and Cyclops's (Cyclops is the name for the AFC cap)... there are version 1's and 2014 current versions and they are not interchangeable! The silly gooses changed the size slightly... so if you are buying second hand or new components makes sure you match the versions.







Like x *1* 




Agree x *1* 




Informative x *1* 
I can use the same AFC on both 2013 and 2014 bases.... Does this mean anything a all?


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Just a curiosity, found this old post from @Rob Fisher
> 
> Just a warning to guys buying Cyclones and Cyclops's (Cyclops is the name for the AFC cap)... there are version 1's and 2014 current versions and they are not interchangeable! The silly gooses changed the size slightly... so if you are buying second hand or new components makes sure you match the versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like x *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree x *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informative x *1*
> I can use the same AFC on both 2013 and 2014 bases.... Does this mean anything a all?


I do not think so - I have a pre-2014 base and a 2014 base and the AFCs are interchangeable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Do cyclones have serial numbers or a way of telling if they are authentic?



Nope. But these come from the biggest seller of VA products!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Just a curiosity, found this old post from @Rob Fisher
> 
> Just a warning to guys buying Cyclones and Cyclops's (Cyclops is the name for the AFC cap)... there are version 1's and 2014 current versions and they are not interchangeable! The silly gooses changed the size slightly... so if you are buying second hand or new components makes sure you match the versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like x *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree x *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informative x *1*
> I can use the same AFC on both 2013 and 2014 bases.... Does this mean anything a all?



There were a number of iterations... some fitted all decks and some didn't.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Rob Fisher I just read these last few messages again. I am so sorry if if may have sounded like it, but I never meant to say that the last batch were clones in the least. Really appreciate your part in bringing us these wonderful attys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> @Rob Fisher I just read these last few messages again. I am so sorry if if may have sounded like it, but I never meant to say that the last batch were clones in the least. Really appreciate your part in bringing us these wonderful attys.


Hi there. I also watched this thread, and read all the treads regarding the cyclone atty and found it to be quite good regarding customer reviews. If l understand correctly this last batch is not from I think Vicious Ant?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Hi there. I also watched this thread, and read all the treads regarding the cyclone atty and found it to be quite good regarding customer reviews. If l understand correctly this last batch is not from I think Vicious Ant?



All Cyclones are made by Vicious Ant... this batch came from one of their biggest retailers... they had some stock in their warehouse.

http://myvape.com.ph/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigB

We will replace damaged goods. I will try get to the bottom of why there are faulty Cyclones in this batch....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

PICKED U THE Reo on the right this afternoon from @Christos. Excellent condition and a great buy.Thanks for the free juice man, great gesture. Oh, and thanks for leaving the button on, only realized that at home. What a champ.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> PICKED U THE Reo on the right this afternoon from @Christos. Excellent condition and a great buy.Thanks for the free juice man, great gesture. Oh, and thanks for leaving the button on, only realized that at home. What a champ.
> 
> View attachment 39998


My pleasure. 
Was great to meet you. PS thnx fire the 28 AWG SS.
I found I can vape with it for longer but I'm back on the afc cap. It's a lot softer than the 26 awg. 

If I had known you had 2 other luminous buttons I would have included the orange glow button instead of the silver one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> PICKED U THE Reo on the right this afternoon from @Christos. Excellent condition and a great buy.Thanks for the free juice man, great gesture. Oh, and thanks for leaving the button on, only realized that at home. What a champ.
> 
> View attachment 39998


Congrats on the new addition to the family. Great pic. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> My pleasure.
> Was great to meet you. PS thnx fire the 28 AWG SS.
> I found I can vape with it for longer but I'm back on the afc cap. It's a lot softer than the 26 awg.
> 
> If I had known you had 2 other luminous buttons I would have included the orange glow button instead of the silver one



Yeah it is pretty soft. I've broken a lot of coil legs while pulling them tight  The flavor is better than Kanthal though, 28AGW, 1.8mm and 9 wraps is how I roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Viper_SA said:


> OMW, that is bad. I also hope you get sorted out bud.


Make that 3. My neg post was not aligned, but worked around it too. Stripped the one grub screw on the first build tho (and my negative post is really long - looks odd). Not the most successful purchase


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> PICKED U THE Reo on the right this afternoon from @Christos. Excellent condition and a great buy.Thanks for the free juice man, great gesture. Oh, and thanks for leaving the button on, only realized that at home. What a champ.
> 
> View attachment 39998



Awesome photo @Viper_SA !
Very appropriate avatar pic!
Congrats on the new Reo
Raw tumbled aluminium for the win

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

My Reo peeps! Look what I just received from the courier guy  





Excuse the dodgy photo, I'll upload a better one once I stop shaking from happiness 

Just want to say thank you to Christos, it was a pleasure dealing with him. The Reo was in the exact condition he described it to be and I got it for a great deal. Christos even threw in a Reo button and extra bottle which was totally unexpected. I'm super stoked about this deal, couldn't be happier.


I've named her Lagertha and yes I know Daniel's reo is named Lagertha but he is selling it, so in my mind, makes it null and void

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA

DoubleD said:


> My Reo peeps! Look what I just received from the courier guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the dodgy photo, I'll upload a better one once I stop shaking from happiness
> 
> Just want to say thank you to Christos, it was a pleasure dealing with him. The Reo was in the exact condition he described it to be and I got it for a great deal. Christos even threw in a Reo button and extra bottle which was totally unexpected. I'm super stoked about this deal, couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> I've named her Lagertha and yes I know Daniel's reo is named Lagertha but he is selling it, so in my mind, makes it null and void



Glad you got sorted as well bud. I just have to throw this in here, when @DoubleD found out I was also interested in one of @Christos's Reos, he actually PM'd me to ask which one I wanted so he could back off if we both wanted the same Reo. All that while I knew how much he wanted another SL Reo. Absolutely super dude! Glad we both got what we wanted in the end, happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

My pleasure guys. 
Looks like the only loser here is me 
In all honesty I was mainly only using the woodvil aka Jessie and those reos were getting neglected. 
You guys needed them more than me and all I carry now is a spare battery and bottle compared to 3 reos and 3 spare bottle and 3 spare batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD

I'm at a loss for words  I'm way to happy for a bearded fellow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @DoubleD 
Lagertha looks amazing! Shaking picture aside
Wishing you many happy vapes with her!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> My Reo peeps! Look what I just received from the courier guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the dodgy photo, I'll upload a better one once I stop shaking from happiness
> 
> Just want to say thank you to Christos, it was a pleasure dealing with him. The Reo was in the exact condition he described it to be and I got it for a great deal. Christos even threw in a Reo button and extra bottle which was totally unexpected. I'm super stoked about this deal, couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> I've named her Lagertha and yes I know Daniel's reo is named Lagertha but he is selling it, so in my mind, makes it null and void


Congrats bud. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Reo number 3, and finally got my hands on a cyclone! Thanks a million @Heckers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 40299
> Reo number 3, and finally got my hands on a cyclone! Thanks a million @Heckers


Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Vape_r 
Wish you well with number 3!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Congrats @Vape_r , you're going to love that Cyclone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats guys... new REO's joining the family is always an exciting time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

And a new addition to the REO family. I was told that I might be flying through Dubai in the near furture so I got this REO just incase....... the deal also included a Nuppin V2.



I also sold the SL/LP Black Anodised mini to @vaalboy. It was hard but I know it`s gone to a good home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Ernest

My first Reo, thanks to @Genosmate Really appreciate the two extra bottles and buttons and two 30ml juice. Can't wait to get it setup and try the new juice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ernest said:


> My first Reo, thanks to @Genosmate Really appreciate the two extra bottles and buttons and two 30ml juice. Can't wait to get it setup and try the new juice.
> View attachment 42475


Congratulations @Ernest and welcome to Reovil. That really is a beautifu REO, but then again I think all REO`s are beautiful. Is that a RM3 atty on there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

Blu_Marlin said:


> Congratulations @Ernest and welcome to Reovil. That really is a beautifu REO, but then again I think all REO`s are beautiful. Is that a RM3 atty on there?


Yes it is, can't wait to try it. Will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> My first Reo, thanks to @Genosmate Really appreciate the two extra bottles and buttons and two 30ml juice. Can't wait to get it setup and try the new juice.
> View attachment 42475


Most welcome to Reoville. The RM3 is not a very popular bf atomizer, so not much info on it unfortunately. Looking forward to your updates.

Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. The RM3 is not a very popular bf atomizer, so not much info on it unfortunately. Looking forward to your updates.
> 
> Here is your official Reonaut badge:


Thank you so much. I don't really have anything to compare it with so as my first it will be fine. I could not find any build videos on it so think I will go with a 1.2 Ohm duel coil build using 30 or 32 Kanthal.


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> Thank you so much. I don't really have anything to compare it with so as my first it will be fine. I could not find any build videos on it so think I will go with a 1.2 Ohm duel coil build using 30 or 32 Kanthal.


Known as the A6 in unmodded form. Should get some Google stuff on it. Here is a relatively old one:

http://smokeyandthebandwidth.com/in...ews-for-truckers/item/a6-atomizer-review.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

A


Andre said:


> Known as the A6 in unmodded form. Should get some Google stuff on it. Here is a relatively old one:
> 
> http://smokeyandthebandwidth.com/in...ews-for-truckers/item/a6-atomizer-review.html


Ah, thank you. Helps if you know where these things come from


----------



## Ashley A

Welcome to the REO club @Ernest. I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Ernest said:


> My first Reo, thanks to @Genosmate Really appreciate the two extra bottles and buttons and two 30ml juice. Can't wait to get it setup and try the new juice.
> View attachment 42475




Congrats bud, I foresee many happy vaping days ahead for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991

Ernest said:


> My first Reo, thanks to @Genosmate Really appreciate the two extra bottles and buttons and two 30ml juice. Can't wait to get it setup and try the new juice.
> View attachment 42475


Enjoy bud 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

That sure is a fine looking red Reo @Ernest

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new Reo @Ernest 
Stunning

Wishing you all the best with her and many many happy vapes!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

I managed to do a 1.4 Ohm build using 32 kanthal. 8 wraps with 2mm Id. The deck is tiny and my eyesight not so good, but it came out ok.



Flavor is good and vapor is much more than I expected from such a small atty. I can chain vape and the atty is still cool enough to touch. 
Amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> I managed to do a 1.4 Ohm build using 32 kanthal. 8 wraps with 2mm Id. The deck is tiny and my eyesight not so good, but it came out ok.
> 
> View attachment 42598
> 
> Flavor is good and vapor is much more than I expected from such a small atty. I can chain vape and the atty is still cool enough to touch.
> Amazing!
> 
> View attachment 42599


You have more guts than I have - 32 g is just too thin and fiddly for me. 29 g is the thinnest I go. 30 g only in twisted format. 
Glad it is working for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> You have more guts than I have - 32 g is just too thin and fiddly for me. 29 g is the thinnest I go. 30 g only in twisted format.
> Glad it is working for you.


Don't worry, with 32g the coil looks like "leg - blur - leg". Lucky, I'm good with my hands and can feel my way around. I will invest in a table mount magnifying glass to count the coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Well done with the coils @Ernest. Glad you're enjoying it.

Just a headsup to try other atties as well  I BF Derringer should be dirt cheap these days and has a much more build friendly deck and chucks some good clouds with good flavour. I recommend that as good atties for REO's can be quite pricey (e.g. Nuppins and Cyclops) so it's a good one to try something different to the RM3 and vary things a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Ernest, congrats. You will definitely enjoy your Reo. Let the games begin.Atty's, Atty's, and even more till you find what the raving is about.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Petrus said:


> @Ernest, congrats. You will definitely enjoy your Reo. Let the games begin.Atty's, Atty's, and even more till you find what the raving is about.


Rather try at vape meets though if you can go. I bought almost every atty avaiable at the time when I started with the REO until I found the Nuppin. Then I got another Nuppin and sold almost every atty except my Marquis, Derringer, and Rogue (which I haven't used in months and should sell too). Oh, and forgot I have a Chalice 3 somewhere which probably should go as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ernest

Ashley A said:


> Rather try at vape meets though if you can go. I bought almost every atty avaiable at the time when I started with the REO until I found the Nuppin. Then I got another Nuppin and sold almost every atty except my Marquis, Derringer, and Rogue (which I haven't used in months and should sell too). Oh, and forgot I have a Chalice 3 somewhere which probably should go as well.


I'll be happy if I can find a RM2.


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> I'll be happy if I can find a RM2.


One in stock at Vapour Mountain: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reomizer-2-0/

You are welcome to borrow mine for a week or three to try it out. Air hole enlarged to 1.6 mm. HRH is going to Malmesbury tomorrow - she can drop it off somewhere if you want?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> One in stock at Vapour Mountain: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reomizer-2-0/
> 
> You are welcome to borrow mine for a week or three to try it out. Air hole enlarged to 1.6 mm. HRH is going to Malmesbury tomorrow - she can drop it off somewhere if you want?


Oh fantastic, thank you for the offer, but I'll get that one while it's still there. Maybe see what else is there too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ernest said:


> Don't worry, with 32g the coil looks like "leg - blur - leg". Lucky, I'm good with my hands and can feel my way around. I will invest in a table mount magnifying glass to count the coils.



Great work on the coiling @Ernest ! 
Wanted to ask which juice was the first you tried and how did it taste?

By the way, a tip on counting the coils...
I take a "zoomed in" photo with my phone camera - making sure its focused
Then when viewing the photo I zoom in some more and can count the coils
Not as good as a magnifier, but it may help

Will load a pic as an example below

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

A pic of a recent paracoil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

RM2 and repair kit - Done! Just in case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Not a very neat one - that is 29g - fairly thin - i cant easily count the wraps with the naked eye


----------



## Ernest

Silver said:


> A pic of a recent paracoil
> 
> View attachment 42645


Great idea, I run my nail or a little blue screwdriver over the coil and count the bumps . I found a nice tabletop magnifier earlier today on bid or buy, should have it early next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

I did it. Made an awesome trade and my reo mini sl lp is inbound 







now I know she might need some tlc and that's okay 

Get a call from the guy and I'm getting a reomizer 2 as well oh happy day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

gman211991 said:


> I did it. Made an awesome trade and my reo mini sl lp is inbound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I know she might need some tlc and that's okay
> 
> Get a call from the guy and I'm getting a reomizer 2 as well oh happy day


Ah, your are a man of your word. I am too - please PM me your names, postal address and cell number and your BF Derringer will be on its way soon. 

Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## gman211991

Andre said:


> Ah, your are a man of your word. I am too - please PM me your names, postal address and cell number and your BF Derringer will be on its way soon.
> 
> Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge. Enjoy.


Thanks so much

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

You lot are not making my fomo stop! Good deal there gman! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

When she arrives she will be stripped with some acetone and get some spray loving to be matte black. Where would you guys suggest I get 18500 batteries? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> When she arrives she will be stripped with some acetone and get some spray loving to be matte black. Where would you guys suggest I get 18500 batteries?



http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-purple-series-18500-15a-1000mah-flat-top-battery.html

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gman211991

Reo arrived as I left to stellenbosch but build master @yusufcapevaper will have it setup by the time I get home 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

the beautiful Daenerys accompanied by some Wiener vape co.





Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

*The newest family member. *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> View attachment 42956
> *The newest family member. *


Congrats. And what did you tell HRH?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Congrats. And what did you tell HRH?



Whatever he told her... it was a lie! A large Pork Pie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

@Andre @Rob Fisher, I even told her a story regarding the current exchange rate of the Rand vs. the Dollar. At the end of the day she settled for a manicure.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

New to me Grand door, Alessandra is looking shexy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Blu_Marlin said:


> And a new addition to the REO family. I was told that I might be flying through Dubai in the near furture so I got this REO just incase....... the deal also included a Nuppin V2.


May I ask why the Reo makes a difference in Dubai ?


----------



## Gazzacpt

WARMACHINE said:


> May I ask why the Reo makes a difference in Dubai ?


Probably because its very very hard to break a reo. Most reliable device I have ever owned. So piece of mind that one mod won't crap out on you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Andre

WARMACHINE said:


> May I ask why the Reo makes a difference in Dubai ?


Dubai might be risky for vape gear, we have had a report on someone's mod being confiscated there. I think @Blu_Marlin's idea was to dismantle the Reo to make it unidentifiable as vape gear, which is not possible with most other mods. Or was he going to mark it with a medical logo as an inhaler? Am sure he will let you know as soon as he gets online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

WARMACHINE said:


> May I ask why the Reo makes a difference in Dubai ?





Andre said:


> Dubai might be risky for vape gear, we have had a report on someone's mod being confiscated there. I think @Blu_Marlin's idea was to dismantle the Reo to make it unidentifiable as vape gear, which is not possible with most other mods. Or was he going to mark it with a medical logo as an inhaler? Am sure he will let you know as soon as he gets online.


@WARMACHINE from all accounts so far it seems as if vape gear is a big no no in Dubai, even in transit, at least depending on the mood of the officials on the day. As @Andre mentioned the plan is to strip it down to its nuts and bolts. That way it looks like an aluminium box with some screws etc. I will do this with the atty as well. Hopefully they don`t recognise it. That and as @Gazzacpt said its pretty durable and I know it wont let me down on my travels. Oh and the Nuppin was a bonus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Very happy to finally have a second Reo! Gave her a scrub, a couple of new parts, and she's vaping fantastically. Going to have her booked for a proper spa treatment though next week - coz she deserve's it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> Very happy to finally have a second Reo! Gave her a scrub, a couple of new parts, and she's vaping fantastically. Going to have her booked for a proper spa treatment though next week - coz she deserve's it



So glad to see her with a bath a bit of love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Got this little girl from @GerharddP today. Change out the rubber grommet-thingy around the 510 pin, sent her to the spa for a bit, noalox'd her a bit and slapped on my spare mini door while her "front door" gets a make-over 
Vaping beautifully.She has an extra small customized button (I know how that sounds). Had few small arks, but the green Scotch-brite sorted that right out. rub all my Reo's with a Scotch-brite once a month during their spa day.

Meet Tatyana

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Got this little girl from @GerharddP today. Change out the rubber grommet-thingy around the 510 pin, sent her to the spa for a bit, noalox'd her a bit and slapped on my spare mini door while her "front door" gets a make-over
> Vaping beautifully.She has an extra small customized button (I know how that sounds). Had few small arks, but the green Scotch-brite sorted that right out. rub all my Reo's with a Scotch-brite once a month during their spa day.
> 
> Meet Tatyana



Love to see these REO's restored to their former glory!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Love to see these REO's restored to their former glory!



A Reo is easy to restore, that's another reason I love them so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Very happy to finally have a second Reo! Gave her a scrub, a couple of new parts, and she's vaping fantastically. Going to have her booked for a proper spa treatment though next week - coz she deserve's it
> View attachment 45030
> View attachment 45031


Great stuff. Love the raw tumbled Reos. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Got this little girl from @GerharddP today. Change out the rubber grommet-thingy around the 510 pin, sent her to the spa for a bit, noalox'd her a bit and slapped on my spare mini door while her "front door" gets a make-over
> Vaping beautifully.She has an extra small customized button (I know how that sounds). Had few small arks, but the green Scotch-brite sorted that right out. rub all my Reo's with a Scotch-brite once a month during their spa day.
> 
> Meet Tatyana
> 
> View attachment 45035
> View attachment 45036


That button if perfect. Looking good. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome new Reo additions @KB_314 and @Viper_SA !!!
Wishing you many litres of happy vapes with them
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Viper_SA said:


> Got this little girl from @GerharddP today. Change out the rubber grommet-thingy around the 510 pin, sent her to the spa for a bit, noalox'd her a bit and slapped on my spare mini door while her "front door" gets a make-over
> Vaping beautifully.She has an extra small customized button (I know how that sounds). Had few small arks, but the green Scotch-brite sorted that right out. rub all my Reo's with a Scotch-brite once a month during their spa day.
> 
> Meet Tatyana
> 
> View attachment 45035
> View attachment 45036



That whole setup, as it is now, is sexy as hell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP

Viper_SA said:


> Got this little girl from @GerharddP today. Change out the rubber grommet-thingy around the 510 pin, sent her to the spa for a bit, noalox'd her a bit and slapped on my spare mini door while her "front door" gets a make-over
> Vaping beautifully.She has an extra small customized button (I know how that sounds). Had few small arks, but the green Scotch-brite sorted that right out. rub all my Reo's with a Scotch-brite once a month during their spa day.
> 
> Meet Tatyana
> 
> View attachment 45035
> View attachment 45036


Hope you enjoy bud..she was my first love..she looks better with you anyway


----------



## Ernest

Got this Reo about a month ago and she needed a bit of love and care. I striped her down and removed the paint that was still on the inside, sanded her to a smooth finish and fit all new parts. Still need one magnet for the door and the RM2's air hole has to be re-drilled because it does not line up with the coil, but still she vapes beautifully. 






...and the family grows.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Ernest said:


> Got this Reo about a month ago and she needed a bit of love and care. I striped her down and removed the paint that was still on the inside, sanded her to a smooth finish and fit all new parts. Still need one magnet for the door and the RM2's air hole has to be re-drilled because it does not line up with the coil, but still she vapes beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 45263
> 
> 
> View attachment 45264
> 
> ...and the family grows.


If the air hole on the RM2 is only a little off where you want it to be,don't drill it just use and o ring on the threaded part of it,may help.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Genosmate said:


> If the air hole on the RM2 is only a little off where you want it to be,don't drill it just use and o ring on the threaded part of it,may help.


Perfect, had a very thin o ring and it lined up nicely. Thank you.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ernest said:


> Got this Reo about a month ago and she needed a bit of love and care. I striped her down and removed the paint that was still on the inside, sanded her to a smooth finish and fit all new parts. Still need one magnet for the door and the RM2's air hole has to be re-drilled because it does not line up with the coil, but still she vapes beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 45263
> 
> 
> View attachment 45264
> 
> ...and the family grows.


@Oupa use to sell RM2 caps without a hole drilled in it so you could line it up and drill it yourself. Maybe give him a shout.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice @Ernest! Love to see REO's restored to former glory!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paulie

Nice to see some new Reo mail

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ChadB

I can finally post here!! 
So after eyeing out a Reo for as long as I can remember, I decided to buy a 2nd hand Reo mini to see if it's what I need.
My reasoning is that I should rather pay a little, see if I enjoy it and if I do, then buy a new one. Hopefully a P67. 
Thanks to @Andre for being a champion and helping me with Reo noob questions.
I picked up 3x 18500's and 28g from Vape King today, also waiting for bottles, tubes etc from VM.
Sorry about the sore neck - have no idea how to rotate the photo.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

ChadB said:


> I can finally post here!!
> So after eyeing out a Reo for as long as I can remember, I decided to buy a 2nd hand Reo mini to see if it's what I need.
> My reasoning is that I should rather pay a little, see if I enjoy it and if I do, then buy a new one. Hopefully a P67.
> Thanks to @Andre for being a champion and helping me with Reo noob questions.
> I picked up 3x 18500's and 28g from Vape King today, also waiting for bottles, tubes etc from VM.
> Sorry about the sore neck - have no idea how to rotate the photo.
> View attachment 48401


Oh wow that one's niiicccee!

Congrats and enjoy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

ChadB said:


> I can finally post here!!
> So after eyeing out a Reo for as long as I can remember, I decided to buy a 2nd hand Reo mini to see if it's what I need.
> My reasoning is that I should rather pay a little, see if I enjoy it and if I do, then buy a new one. Hopefully a P67.
> Thanks to @Andre for being a champion and helping me with Reo noob questions.
> I picked up 3x 18500's and 28g from Vape King today, also waiting for bottles, tubes etc from VM.
> Sorry about the sore neck - have no idea how to rotate the photo.
> View attachment 48401


It was such a pleasure to help a little, @ChadB. Saw your post in the Reomizer thread first so officially welcomed you there. Please, do shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A hearty welcome to the club @ChadB 

Nice looking baby reo you have there. You do realize that you're about to take the red pill, yes? Once you do, there's no going back and the vaping "reality" that you've known up until now will cease to exist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB

Thanks @rogue zombie , @Andre and @Papa_Lazarou I know, I know... but at least i'm not alone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A very warm welcome to Reoville @ChadB! You will finally understand...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

ChadB said:


> I can finally post here!!
> So after eyeing out a Reo for as long as I can remember, I decided to buy a 2nd hand Reo mini to see if it's what I need.
> My reasoning is that I should rather pay a little, see if I enjoy it and if I do, then buy a new one. Hopefully a P67.
> Thanks to @Andre for being a champion and helping me with Reo noob questions.
> I picked up 3x 18500's and 28g from Vape King today, also waiting for bottles, tubes etc from VM.
> Sorry about the sore neck - have no idea how to rotate the photo.
> View attachment 48401









A second hand Mini to try a Reo out, maybe save a little money just in case it doesn't float your boat, and if it does THEN order a new one. Yep, I can really relate to your game plan @ChadB. About the same one I had for my first Reo. It was a used Mini 2.1, probably did save a little money as it came with a used brass RM2, etc, and when received and was vaped it did float my boat immediately... BIG TIME. That's the exciting part of discovering Reos... now the scary part. Just a few hours after I had the first one in hand I ordered a brand new second Reo, and by two weeks in I had 4 Reos in hand. There's more to the scary side. I soon learned that Reos are rabbit mods. They multiply fast and they multiply in increasingly higher numbers until they not only become your favored mods, they become the only ones you will use. True, at least for some of us anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome to Reoville @ChadB, I also began my Reo journey back in early 2014 with an LP Reo mini/RM2 purchased from @johan.

The drive back home had me contemplating the wisdom of spending R2800 on this impossibly small device. But once home I was able to build my first coil in the RM2, all thoughts of buyers remorse were transferred into a love affair with this magical device.

As @Spydro mentioned at the end there, for some of us anyway, they become the only device. And a desire to get another, becomes a priority.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Belated congrats on the Reo Mini @ChadB
Wishing you all the best with her
She looks gorgeous in blue with the aluminium door!

I love my Mini. The feel in the hand is amazing. And it goes with me everywhere as my portable and stealth vape. It has been to many many meetings, weddings, functions and has been vaped on many flights and has travelled to many places. What a great companion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Got two Reos in the mail today (Friday). Posted a pic of one in the P67 Prototype thread and will post a picture of the other in the Show Me Your Reos thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Got two Reos in the mail today (Friday). Posted a pic of one in the P67 Prototype thread and will post a picture of the other in the Show Me Your Reos thread.



You are welcome to post them here as well @Spydro !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

OK...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos

I want to thank @SAVapeGear for this amazing spotless reo! 
Also thanks for the griffin. I built it and left the house and the flavour is actually good and I have not even played with it. 

The extra doors really make this reo unique. 
Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVapeGear

Thanks @Christos 

Please look nicely after her.

I had to let go of her with a knob in my throat.

But she is in good hands now and I know you will make use of her and look after her.

Thanks again for the support.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks @Christos
> 
> Please look nicely after her.
> 
> I had to let go of her with a knob in my throat.
> 
> But she is in good hands now and I know you will make use of her and look after her.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.


She's so pretty I'm thinking about never letting her leave the house. 

She is currently having a spa day and honestly I have never bought a reo and let it sit for so long before using it. 
She really is a special reo.

My wife still told me on the way home that when she saw it she wanted to shout out loud and say "Just get that reo already"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

The griffin is sporting a dual 3mm ID 8 Wraps SS 26 awg coil at .036 ohms with no tinkering so the reo yet to get a name unless you named her, will sit spa'ing tI'll tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> The griffin is sporting a dual 3mm ID 8 Wraps SS 26 awg coil at .036 ohms with no tinkering so the reo yet to get a name unless you named her, will sit spa'ing tI'll tomorrow afternoon.


You can name her.

We are divorced now.

But she never had a name.lol


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

SAVapeGear said:


> We are divorced now.
> 
> But she never had a name.lol



Maybe that's why?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Christos 
Lovely Reo!
Show us a pic with the white door when you get a chance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> You can name her.
> 
> We are divorced now.
> 
> But she never had a name.lol



Lol @SAVapeGear 

Lovely Reo
I agree you sold her to the right person - It looks like @Christos will look after her and cherish her. I mean, she is already getting a full day of spa treatment on her first day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

That's a fine looking Reo @Christos. Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Just for you @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos
Looks lovely!!
In the spa - relaxing


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Woot! Record time to get to me - 5 days!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Woot! Record time to get to me - 5 days!
> 
> View attachment 48831



You better open that packet soon @Papa_Lazarou - otherwise a certain esteemed member now in Ireland (Johan) will get very upset. VapeMail of any kind just showing the parcel is strictly forbidden 

Show us whats inside unless i missed it on another thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Woot! Record time to get to me - 5 days!
> 
> View attachment 48831



You can be so glad I saw the beautiful pics on the other thread first, otherwise you'd been awarded the ...... of the week trophy .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Papa's a teaser. But he's sharing a lot more pictures here than he did at the other place. That says something about the company here I think, yes I do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

johan said:


> You can be so glad I saw the beautiful pics on the other thread first, otherwise you'd been awarded the ...... of the week trophy .



Heh - well, we wouldn't want that.

I thought about it and decided to post the contents in the appropriate other threads of the 'Ville. No intentional burlesque tease. Prolly should have edited the post in here to reflect that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - well, we wouldn't want that.
> 
> I thought about it and decided to post the contents in the appropriate other threads of the 'Ville. No intentional burlesque tease. Prolly should have edited the post in here to reflect that.



We will excuse you for this slip due to; ignorance of ecigssa law (but only this round) .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ernest

My first Woodvil, thank you @Rob Fisher 
a special place for a special atty.















Sorry about low res and bad light, but will load better pic's once I have her up and running.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicken Dinner @Ernest! So glad the lonely Woodvil is about to get some love for the first time in her life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Ernest said:


> My first Woodvil, thank you @Rob Fisher
> a special place for a special atty.
> 
> View attachment 48981
> 
> View attachment 48982
> 
> 
> View attachment 48983
> 
> 
> View attachment 48984
> 
> 
> View attachment 48985
> 
> 
> Sorry about low res and bad light, but will load better pic's once I have her up and running.


@Ernest , she sure is a beauty. Enjoy every vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Ernest
Wishing you well with it
Tell us how that Alex atty goes...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Lovely @Ernest
> Wishing you well with it
> Tell us how that Alex atty goes...


@Alex Atty


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Alex Atty



@Alex @Attie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Lovely @Ernest
> Wishing you well with it
> Tell us how that Alex atty goes...



With a name like that, it must be a magical device indeed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Ernest said:


> My first Woodvil, thank you @Rob Fisher
> a special place for a special atty.
> 
> View attachment 48981
> 
> View attachment 48982
> 
> 
> View attachment 48983
> 
> 
> View attachment 48984
> 
> 
> View attachment 48985
> 
> 
> Sorry about low res and bad light, but will load better pic's once I have her up and running.


Beautiful man!

Enjoy

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> My first Woodvil, thank you @Rob Fisher
> a special place for a special atty.
> 
> View attachment 48981
> 
> View attachment 48982
> 
> 
> View attachment 48983
> 
> 
> View attachment 48984
> 
> 
> View attachment 48985
> 
> 
> Sorry about low res and bad light, but will load better pic's once I have her up and running.



Gorgeous looking mod, Ernest, and because it's from Rob, it will have been obsessively well taken care of.

Alex bump...




Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Gorgeous looking mod, Ernest, and because it's from Rob, it will have been obsessively well taken care of.
> 
> Alex bump...
> 
> View attachment 49074
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the setup.



@Papa_Lazarou I always wondered who got serial number 1! Now I know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Gorgeous looking mod, Ernest, and because it's from Rob, it will have been obsessively well taken care of.
> 
> Alex bump...
> 
> View attachment 49074
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the setup.


So thats where the first one went!


----------



## Ernest

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Gorgeous looking mod, Ernest, and because it's from Rob, it will have been obsessively well taken care of.
> 
> Alex bump...
> 
> View attachment 49074
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the setup.



Thank you so much. Yes it is beautiful, I have a long weekend set aside for playing with her and three DIY juices to see which one she likes best. She will definitely be part of the every day rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> Thank you so much. Yes it is beautiful, I have a long weekend set aside for playing with her and three DIY juices to see which one she likes best. She will definitely be part of the every day rotation.



Perfect timing for her to arrive, then. 

I be curious about what build you want to go with and what those DIY juices are.

If this is your first 2015 woodvil, get ready for a fantastic vape - the culmination of woodvil evolution over 6 years. The inner workings are pretty much what the modmaster went with for the new P67, they're that good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

I have an urge to mod another Reo,this one I plan to make a flat top and also use a side firing button ala P67 amongst some other ideas.
Thanks to @VapeSnow,a real nice guy to deal with.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ernest

Genosmate said:


> I have an urge to mod another Reo,this one I plan to make a flat top and also use a side firing button ala P67 amongst some other ideas.
> Thanks to @VapeSnow,a real nice guy to deal with.
> View attachment 49125



Can't wait to see how this one turns out. Love your work!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Genosmate

Ernest said:


> Can't wait to see how this one turns out. Love your work!


Thanks
I should have inserted the words 'try to' somewhere in my post,but nothing ventured..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Genosmate said:


> I have an urge to mod another Reo,this one I plan to make a flat top and also use a side firing button ala P67 amongst some other ideas.
> Thanks to @VapeSnow,a real nice guy to deal with.
> View attachment 49125



Awesome! I'm new here so this will be my first start-to-finish-live-vicariously-through-Genosmate build out.

Biiiiiig fan of your work, brother. Really looking forward to watching this. Maybe start a thread to put updates in? Huh? Huh? Pretty please?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Awesome! I'm new here so this will be my first start-to-finish-live-vicariously-through-Genosmate build out.
> 
> Biiiiiig fan of your work, brother. Really looking forward to watching this. Maybe start a thread to put updates in? Huh? Huh? Pretty please?


I suppose I could post some wip pics,I don't normally because there's always a chance I'll stuff it up,machining and metalwork is a new thing for me you see,Iam a wood butcher by trade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I be curious about what build you want to go with and what those DIY juices are.



After I gave the Woodvil a mineral oil treatment I started on Alex and built a 28g, 5 wrap, 0.9 Ohm, compressed coil with 2.5mm Id. 
With a fresh battery and some DIY Peach ice tea, the Woodvil hits really hard. With Peach ice tea being one of my ADV, in the Alex it's hotter, smoother and flavor like I haven't experienced it before. It's very creamy even though there is no cream in the mix. 
I then tried some DIY Coconut cream to see how this creamy vape from the Alex will affect a creamy juice and with every hit I am amazed by the amount of flavor this atty produces. The coconut cream has a little sweet cream in the mix but no sweetener, because I don't like my juices too sweet, but in the Alex it is a thick, creamy, flavorful, sweet juice.
Next up is my DIY Apple ice tea. This is a fresh apple ice tea, poured over ice with a hint of sweet strawberry and in the Alex it's a thick creamy apple vape. 
I still want to try a Peach and Guava mix and a Ry4 tobacco, but for now I'm enjoying the apple too much.
The 2.5mm Id coil is a winner for me, because there is enough cotton to hold a decent vape without the need to squonk all the time. I cut one leg of the cotton short to sit on the deck next to the air hole and one slightly longer to go between the posts to the juice hole. It wicks and drains perfectly leaving you with a rich, flavorful, creamy vape. 
Alex truly is an amazing flavorful atty and there is nothing quite like the Woodvil.

Now, tell me about your "Alex no.1"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> I suppose I could post some wip pics,I don't normally because there's always a chance I'll stuff it up,machining and metalwork is a new thing for me you see,Iam a wood butcher by trade


Master


Ernest said:


> After I gave the Woodvil a mineral oil treatment I started on Alex and built a 28g, 5 wrap, 0.9 Ohm, compressed coil with 2.5mm Id.
> With a fresh battery and some DIY Peach ice tea, the Woodvil hits really hard. With Peach ice tea being one of my ADV, in the Alex it's hotter, smoother and flavor like I haven't experienced it before. It's very creamy even though there is no cream in the mix.
> I then tried some DIY Coconut cream to see how this creamy vape from the Alex will affect a creamy juice and with every hit I am amazed by the amount of flavor this atty produces. The coconut cream has a little sweet cream in the mix but no sweetener, because I don't like my juices too sweet, but in the Alex it is a thick, creamy, flavorful, sweet juice.
> Next up is my DIY Apple ice tea. This is a fresh apple ice tea, poured over ice with a hint of sweet strawberry and in the Alex it's a thick creamy apple vape.
> I still want to try a Peach and Guava mix and a Ry4 tobacco, but for now I'm enjoying the apple too much.
> The 2.5mm Id coil is a winner for me, because there is enough cotton to hold a decent vape without the need to squonk all the time. I cut one leg of the cotton short to sit on the deck next to the air hole and one slightly longer to go between the posts to the juice hole. It wicks and drains perfectly leaving you with a rich, flavorful, creamy vape.
> Alex truly is an amazing flavorful atty and there is nothing quite like the Woodvil.
> 
> Now, tell me about your "Alex no.1"



My opinion is a woodvil is for a single flavour only.

On metal reos I get ghost flavours coming through unless I soak the reo in vinegar water and bi carb of soda followed by a toothbrush and pipecleaner wash.
I would recommend pick a flavour and use it exclusively.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

Christos said:


> Master
> 
> 
> My opinion is a woodvil is for a single flavour only.
> 
> On metal reos I get ghost flavours coming through unless I soak the reo in vinegar water and bi carb of soda followed by a toothbrush and pipecleaner wash.
> I would recommend pick a flavour and use it exclusively.



That is what I'm busy doing. All my Reo's have their dedicated flavors and atty's and I'm acquiring more as my DIY collection grows, but as this is my first Woodvil and first Alex I have to find her sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> Alex truly is an amazing flavorful atty and there is nothing quite like the Woodvil.
> 
> Now, tell me about your "Alex no.1"



I find the Alex excels with one or two DIY juices I have. I typically run a single 26g 2.5mm in the .5ohm range, air wide open for MTL. Because the build tends to run a little hot, I find bakery juices do better in it (personal taste thing), so it's currently running a nice apple cinnamon graham cracker.

It sits on a reo that is dedicated to that flavour (echoing the comments above about not wanting to change out flavours too much, if at all).

I agree with you that it does well with some flavour complexity - like an english speaker does with jazz, as opposed to a japanese speaker (sorry, bit of an audiophile). It's warm and round, not bright and forward.

If you like the 14mm flavour-first atties, let me know if you want recommendations on future pick ups for your growing DIY arsenal. There are a fair few that I'd recommend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ernest

Papa_Lazarou said:


> There are a fair few that I'd recommend.



Yes, please do recommend. It's hard to find small atty's if you do not know what to look for. I am looking at a BF conversion for the Anima by Atmomixani which is a 17mm single or dual coil atty with adjustable airflow, but other than that I could not find much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> Yes, please do recommend. It's hard to find small atty's if you do not know what to look for. I am looking at a BF conversion for the Anima by Atmomixani which is a 17mm single or dual coil atty with adjustable airflow, but other than that I could not find much.



Okay, here are some suggestions for 14mm or so atties that are natively bottom fed...

* Viper V1 or V2 (V2 is better for afc)

* Matrix V1 or V2 (I prefer the V2)

* Speed

* Graal (I really like this one)

* Chalice (I is a unicorn, II's can be had in classies, III's are available at reosmods.com)

* Cyclone w/out afc (I prefer the non-afc cap - better flavour IMHO)

* NoFearAgain

* RM3 single or dual cap (available at reosmods.com)

Coming in at a slightly larger 16-18mm, but still flavour-first atties...

* Origen Little 16mm

* Nuppin' (discontinued, but available in the classies)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Okay, here are some suggestions for 14mm or so atties that are natively bottom fed...
> 
> * Viper V1 or V2 (V2 is better for afc)
> 
> * Matrix V1 or V2 (I prefer the V2)
> 
> * Speed
> 
> * Graal (I really like this one)
> 
> * Chalice (I is a unicorn, II's can be had in classies, III's are available at reosmods.com)
> 
> * Cyclone w/out afc (I prefer the non-afc cap - better flavour IMHO)
> 
> * NoFearAgain
> 
> * RM3 single or dual cap (available at reosmods.com)
> 
> Coming in at a slightly larger 16-18mm, but still flavour-first atties...
> 
> * Origen Little 16mm
> 
> * Nuppin' (discontinued, but available in the classies)


@Papa_Lazarou, as with atty's and builds and flavours, I also have a dedicated build for each atty. I like building micro coils 1.5mm in my Reo's. Gives me a crisp flavour of most of my juices. I started building with Ni80 26ga and found it quite good. IMO I think it is better than 316l SS. What is the difference between Ni80 and Nichrome wire??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> @Papa_Lazarou, as with atty's and builds and flavours, I also have a dedicated build for each atty. I like building micro coils 1.5mm in my Reo's. Gives me a crisp flavour of most of my juices. I started building with Ni80 26ga and found it quite good. IMO I think it is better than 316l SS. What is the difference between Ni80 and Nichrome wire??



Ni80 means 80% nickel, 20% chromium, so it is nichrome wire (the common portmanteau of "nickel chromium").

I used to do micros at 1.5mm and they worked quite well until I ventured into lower resistances (with kanthal) and bigger air. I found the wicks, no matter the material, couldn't keep up. No experience with SS wire, I'm afraid.

Good man for tuning the build to the atty (and the juice).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Welcome Giuliani 
I am so so so surprised at how light the Woodvil is. Amazing Vape with the cyclone afc, single para coil. Vaping some porcupine rock XXX honeydew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## kevkev

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 49674
> Welcome Giuliani
> I am so so so surprised at how light the Woodvil is. Amazing Vape with the cyclone afc, single para coil. Vaping some porcupine rock XXX honeydew.



Enjoy Her. And please take good care of her. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Congrats @Vape_r 

Very stately looking setup. That'll do you proud for years to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Well done @Vape_r 
She is a beauty!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 49674
> Welcome Giuliani
> I am so so so surprised at how light the Woodvil is. Amazing Vape with the cyclone afc, single para coil. Vaping some porcupine rock XXX honeydew.


I drooled over that one. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is something special about a Woodvil! Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Hi everyone. My name is Marlen and I am a REO addict. After a 5 week absence from the forum all I can say is wow, wow and more wow. I’ve missed a plenty. A warm welcome to all our new Reoville residents and to the current Reonauts that have added beautiful REO`s to their collections, absolutely stunning. To our international Reoville residents a warm and friendly Safrican welcome (yeh I know I’m a bit late).

So thanks to our very own enabler @Rob Fisher I am the proud owner of this little beauty. Kudous to you Rob.




More picture to follow in the "Reo Mail" thread.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Marlen and I am a REO addict. After a 5 week absence from the forum all I can say is wow, wow and more wow. I’ve missed a plenty. A warm welcome to all our new Reoville residents and to the current Reonauts that have added beautiful REO`s to their collections, absolutely stunning. To our international Reoville residents a warm and friendly Safrican welcome (yeh I know I’m a bit late).
> 
> So thanks to our very own enabler @Rob Fisher I am the proud owner of this little beauty. Kudous to you Rob.
> 
> View attachment 49804
> 
> 
> More picture to follow in the "Reo Mail" thread.


Ooh, a raw tumbled - my kind of stunning. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome back! We missed you @Blu_Marlin!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome back! We missed you @Blu_Marlin!


Good to be back. Now to catch up with the 8000 odd posts

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Marlen and I am a REO addict. After a 5 week absence from the forum all I can say is wow, wow and more wow. I’ve missed a plenty. A warm welcome to all our new Reoville residents and to the current Reonauts that have added beautiful REO`s to their collections, absolutely stunning. To our international Reoville residents a warm and friendly Safrican welcome (yeh I know I’m a bit late).
> 
> So thanks to our very own enabler @Rob Fisher I am the proud owner of this little beauty. Kudous to you Rob.
> 
> View attachment 49804
> 
> 
> More picture to follow in the "Reo Mail" thread.



Beautiful 

what atty is that? And is it MTL or DLH suited?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

rogue zombie said:


> Beautiful
> 
> what atty is that? And is it MTL or DLH suited?


It`s a Nuppin. It has AFC but its more suited to DLH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Blu_Marlin said:


> It`s a Nuppin. It has AFC but its more suited to DLH.



Ahh Nuppin.
Didn't recognize it without the Odin drip tip lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> It`s a Nuppin. It has AFC but its more suited to DLH.


That Nuppin is a beast of a Atty. You haven't got any lying aroud? Mine is getting lonely.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 49674
> Welcome Giuliani
> I am so so so surprised at how light the Woodvil is. Amazing Vape with the cyclone afc, single para coil. Vaping some porcupine rock XXX honeydew.



Nice setup that will become a favorite. My Woodies were my favorite 18650 Reos until the P67's unseated them. Now they are seldom used.


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> That Nuppin is a beast of a Atty. You haven't got any lying aroud? Mine is getting lonely.



They are among the top shelf atty's for Reos if you DLH IMO (but I'd think the tootle puffers would like them as well with the AFC(s) nearly closed). 

There's no lonely Nuppin's at my place (although I have been ignoring those on the Woodie lately), but it was a bit of a chore to score the last of them after they were all sold out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> They are among the top shelf atty's for Reos if you DLH IMO (but I'd think the tootle puffers would like them as well with the AFC(s) nearly closed).
> 
> There's no lonely Nuppin's at my place (although I have been ignoring those on the Woodie lately), but it was a bit of a chore to score the last of them after they were all sold out.


Jesus (censored) christ. You have no idea how hard it was too secure a second hand nuppin in south Africa. I only have one.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Marlen and I am a REO addict. After a 5 week absence from the forum all I can say is wow, wow and more wow. I’ve missed a plenty. A warm welcome to all our new Reoville residents and to the current Reonauts that have added beautiful REO`s to their collections, absolutely stunning. To our international Reoville residents a warm and friendly Safrican welcome (yeh I know I’m a bit late).
> 
> So thanks to our very own enabler @Rob Fisher I am the proud owner of this little beauty. Kudous to you Rob.
> 
> View attachment 49804
> 
> 
> More picture to follow in the "Reo Mail" thread.



Hey, Marlen (I see what you did with the avi pic and everything - very clever).

First, thanks for the warm welcome (speaking as one of the recent e-expats). Secondly, nice P67, brother 

I love the TRA's - the reo in its native form. They also compliment most any door, so you've got lots of options for accessorizing.

Lastly, nice call to go with the Nup'. Stellar atty, that. I once had one sent from the manufacturer (pdib) who lives 2 hours by car south of me get sent to Israel by the postal service - 10,000 km in the wrong direction. It made it to me after many weeks and I cherish that little (now kosher) beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Jesus (censored) christ. You have no idea how hard it was too secure a second hand nuppin in south Africa. I only have one.


 
Mostly V1's but also some V2's changed hands in the ECF classies from folks who didn't like them.

I had long known the gent selling them. We had talked on the phone some hours about many other things. So I kind of had preorder on both the V1's and V2's, and as many spare parts for them as I wanted. But I didn't buy as many as wanted it turned out, so had to scramble some right after the new V2's were all sold. A twist was the last one came from trading an atty I had tried once and didn't like for his only personal Nuppin'. It was his idea to trade and make it a straight across trade. So I got a deal money wise, but he didn't care as he had wanted to try one of those atty's out. IMO I got the best atty as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hey, Marlen (I see what you did with the avi pic and everything - very clever).
> 
> First, thanks for the warm welcome (speaking as one of the recent e-expats). Secondly, nice P67, brother
> 
> I love the TRA's - the reo in its native form. They also compliment most any door, so you've got lots of options for accessorizing.
> 
> Lastly, nice call to go with the Nup'. Stellar atty, that. I once had one sent from the manufacturer (pdib) who lives 2 hours by car south of me get sent to Israel by the postal service - 10,000 km in the wrong direction. It made it to me after many weeks and I cherish that little (now kosher) beauty.


@Papa_Lazarou, my Black Reo Mini, I bought from the classifieds, just to get my hands on the Nuppin, and is one of my ADV mods and atty at this moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> @Papa_Lazarou, my Black Reo Mini, I bought from the classifieds, just to get my hands on the Nuppin, and is one of my ADV mods and atty at this moment.



Hmmm... pity we couldn't have worked out a trade with mine - it was closer to you than me 

Yeah, you've got that murdered out all black setup. Very sleek - the Darth Vader in your empire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Another Reo arrives,this time not for me,the screw that holds the delrin just spins and the silicone insulators are gone/stuffed.
So I'll try and fix it for @zedem (tagged you so you know it arrived safe) then he can get a Reonauts badge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Another Reo arrives,this time not for me,the screw that holds the delrin just spins and the silicone insulators are gone/stuffed.
> So I'll try and fix it for @zedem (tagged you so you know it arrived safe) then he can get a Reonauts badge.
> View attachment 50252


Lol, I see you joined the forum some time ago @zedem. Lurker of note. That Reo looks in tip top condition other than the delrin screw and insulators, which are eminently fixable by that DIY master, @Genosmate. That is why I love the raw tumbled aluminium Reos - they retain their rugged good looks no matter the bumps and scratches. Treatment with a fine sanding block have them looking brand new.

Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Jesus (censored) christ. You have no idea how hard it was too secure a second hand nuppin in south Africa. I only have one.



Since I only run ECIGSSA now days... the up side is if I ever starting letting some go in the classifieds here I know there may be folks in SA that'd be interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Well @zedem you are the first ever to get the badge whilst owning a non working Reo.................well it really couldn't work,but it does now


Replacing insulators wouldn't work as there was nothing left in the 510 to fit them into,I've made up new insulators and replaced the teflon with an O ring,your spinning machine screw also doesn't spin anymore.
You mentioned you like the brushed finish so I did that and put a button cap on there for you.
The 510 has been water tested and pressure tested and theres no leaks.
Only problem is you can't have it back........................Don't worry I meant not immediately! I just need to vape/squonk it for a few days to make sure its 100%.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 20


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Well @zedem you are the first ever to get the badge whilst owning a non working Reo.................well it really couldn't work,but it does now
> View attachment 50258
> 
> Replacing insulators wouldn't work as there was nothing left in the 510 to fit them into,I've made up new insulators and replaced the teflon with an O ring,your spinning machine screw also doesn't spin anymore.
> You mentioned you like the brushed finish so I did that and put a button cap on there for you.
> The 510 has been water tested and pressure tested and theres no leaks.
> Only problem is you can't have it back........................Don't worry I meant not immediately! I just need to vape/squonk it for a few days to make sure its 100%.
> View attachment 50259
> 
> View attachment 50260
> 
> View attachment 50261


Winner of note! And there you see - brand new with the brushed finish.

You  @Genosmate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Genosmate said:


> Well @zedem you are the first ever to get the badge whilst owning a non working Reo.................well it really couldn't work,but it does now
> View attachment 50258
> 
> Replacing insulators wouldn't work as there was nothing left in the 510 to fit them into,I've made up new insulators and replaced the teflon with an O ring,your spinning machine screw also doesn't spin anymore.
> You mentioned you like the brushed finish so I did that and put a button cap on there for you.
> The 510 has been water tested and pressure tested and theres no leaks.
> Only problem is you can't have it back........................Don't worry I meant not immediately! I just need to vape/squonk it for a few days to make sure its 100%.
> View attachment 50259
> 
> View attachment 50260
> 
> View attachment 50261


 
Do you need my address to post it to me once you are done testing?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Lushen said:


> Do you need my address to post it to me once you are done testing?


Don't think @zedem would be too happy about that


----------



## Rob Fisher

John you are awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Genosmate said:


> Don't think @zedem would be too happy about that


 
It's okay, just don't give him my address 

You did an awesome job on that Reo! That is some crazy talent you have.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@Genosmate, I am so glad to see such talent locally. It crossed my mind a couple of times what to do it there is some sort of Reo problems. Well done. Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Genosmate did you actually fix the thread that the Delrin screw fits in? 
I thought that was the Reo's Achilles


----------



## Genosmate

rogue zombie said:


> @Genosmate did you actually fix the thread that the Delrin screw fits in?
> I thought that was the Reo's Achilles


No I didn't try and fix the thread,that would probably mean getting hold of a bigger diameter machine screw and also drilling out the Delrin a little as well,from what I see there are two possible ways to try and avoid this and I'd try in this order ;
1.Take a centre punch (even a big wire nail might work),lay the Reo on its back and tap the punch (use a hammer) in 2 or 3 places around the hole drilled and tapped in the aluminium case,you are just trying to 'close up the tapped hole' marginally.It doesn't need a 4lb hammer.
2.It may be possible to just make the countersink a little deeper in the Delrin ,this might make the screw 'bite'.It's just fractions you need to take out of the Delrin.
In this case number one worked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Well its very comforting someone local can fix them 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Genosmate said:


> Well @zedem you are the first ever to get the badge whilst owning a non working Reo.................well it really couldn't work,but it does now
> View attachment 50258
> 
> Replacing insulators wouldn't work as there was nothing left in the 510 to fit them into,I've made up new insulators and replaced the teflon with an O ring,your spinning machine screw also doesn't spin anymore.
> You mentioned you like the brushed finish so I did that and put a button cap on there for you.
> The 510 has been water tested and pressure tested and theres no leaks.
> Only problem is you can't have it back........................Don't worry I meant not immediately! I just need to vape/squonk it for a few days to make sure its 100%.
> View attachment 50259
> 
> View attachment 50260
> 
> View attachment 50261



Wanted to hit "winner" 5 times but the board software won't allow it.

I've seen the punch method of fixing the delrin screw work before - another benefit of a metal body (although it's the soft aluminum that caused the issue in the first place).

How many other mods out there could be resurrected like this? REOs for the win... yet again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> How many other mods out there could be resurrected like this? REOs for the win... yet again.



Exactly why I love them so much.

I binned (literally) 3 or 4 mods in my first year of vaping. 

When I started vaping, tube mods made sense and appealed to me. I actually thought Reo's were ugly. I remember having a conversation with a friend, saying "these Reo's are box-shaped. You can see the battery inside, and it has this bottle you need to squeeze. WTF"

Then I got a non-Reo box mod. Realised this was the way, when I felt it in my hand, so comfi.

Then after months of reading through these Reo threads, I began to see the point. And their beauty emerged. Also, what other mod is so customisable. All the collections here - so may variations and possibilities. I love that!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD

Reonauts are awesome  John I tip my hat to you sir, great job

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alex

I was thinking that one could possibly use an epoxy in the threads, and then coat the screw in a release agent. And then I found this product on Google.

http://www.amazon.com/Loctite-Form-A-Thread-repair-kit-grey/product-reviews/B000WSEUII

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> I was thinking that one could possibly use an epoxy in the threads, and then coat the screw in a release agent. And then I found this product on Google.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Loctite-Form-A-Thread-repair-kit-grey/product-reviews/B000WSEUII



That's exactly what I was thinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Genosmate said:


> Well @zedem you are the first ever to get the badge whilst owning a non working Reo.................well it really couldn't work,but it does now
> View attachment 50258
> 
> Replacing insulators wouldn't work as there was nothing left in the 510 to fit them into,I've made up new insulators and replaced the teflon with an O ring,your spinning machine screw also doesn't spin anymore.
> You mentioned you like the brushed finish so I did that and put a button cap on there for you.
> The 510 has been water tested and pressure tested and theres no leaks.
> Only problem is you can't have it back........................Don't worry I meant not immediately! I just need to vape/squonk it for a few days to make sure its 100%.
> View attachment 50259
> 
> View attachment 50260
> 
> View attachment 50261



Excellent, and with some bonus work as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zedem

Genosmate said:


> Well @zedem you are the first ever to get the badge whilst owning a non working Reo.................well it really couldn't work,but it does now
> View attachment 50258
> 
> Replacing insulators wouldn't work as there was nothing left in the 510 to fit them into,I've made up new insulators and replaced the teflon with an O ring,your spinning machine screw also doesn't spin anymore.
> You mentioned you like the brushed finish so I did that and put a button cap on there for you.
> The 510 has been water tested and pressure tested and theres no leaks.
> Only problem is you can't have it back........................Don't worry I meant not immediately! I just need to vape/squonk it for a few days to make sure its 100%.
> View attachment 50259
> 
> View attachment 50260
> 
> View attachment 50261


Wow! It's alive and glowing like a champ. @Genosmate you truly are a master with a Reo

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Genosmate

Alex said:


> I was thinking that one could possibly use an epoxy in the threads, and then coat the screw in a release agent. And then I found this product on Google.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Loctite-Form-A-Thread-repair-kit-grey/product-reviews/B000WSEUII


Nice find and it may work I'd rather try the free fix first though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jifjifjif

REOfam...

I need to order a handful of LG HG2 18650s. The brown ones. Flat tops.

What's your recommended US site to buy from?

RTD is out of stock. Orbtronic has them, as does VapeNW, but I don't know about these vendors or the authenticity of their batteries.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silver

My gosh @Genosmate - what a resurrection!
Just amazing. Well done. 
@zedem you are a lucky man!


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Wanted to hit "winner" 5 times but the board software won't allow it.
> 
> I've seen the punch method of fixing the delrin screw work before - another benefit of a metal body (although it's the soft aluminum that caused the issue in the first place).
> 
> How many other mods out there could be resurrected like this? REOs for the win... yet again.



Hi @Papa_Lazarou 
Please try that winner rating again when you are next on - and let us know if its still not working
That is strange. It should work.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Hi @Papa_Lazarou
> Please try that winner rating again when you are next on - and let us know if its still not working
> That is strange. It should work.



Heh - no, I just wanted to give it 5 "winners" 

It took the one just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - no, I just wanted to give it 5 "winners"
> 
> It took the one just fine.



Lol ok, thanks 
I didnt understand your initial comment - haha
I thought you tried clicking it 5 times and it wasnt working on any of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

jifjifjif said:


> REOfam...
> 
> I need to order a handful of LG HG2 18650s. The brown ones. Flat tops.
> 
> What's your recommended US site to buy from?
> 
> RTD is out of stock. Orbtronic has them, as does VapeNW, but I don't know about these vendors or the authenticity of their batteries.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi jif, many people on reddit vouch for Illumn Supply https://www.illumn.com/index.php/brand/index/view/brand/244/

http://www.yelp.com/biz/illumn-san-jose
I would go with them too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

jifjifjif said:


> REOfam...
> 
> I need to order a handful of LG HG2 18650s. The brown ones. Flat tops.
> 
> What's your recommended US site to buy from?
> 
> RTD is out of stock. Orbtronic has them, as does VapeNW, but I don't know about these vendors or the authenticity of their batteries.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Most US sites won't allow the export of batteries. Thus, we have used mainly UK and Chinese vendors. I have used www.cremedevape.com (UK I think) and once for a bulk order www.heavengifts.com. No problems with either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

New Reo Grand thanks to Reosmods and Andre . Had a nice quick visit last night and got to try some of @Paulie 's juices, thank you so much @Andre . Running the RM3 dual-coil and Paulies Lemon Ice Tea now. Really amazing, both the setup and the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ernest said:


> New Reo Grand thanks to Reosmods and Andre . Had a nice quick visit last night and got to try some of @Paulie 's juices, thank you so much @Andre . Running the RM3 dual-coil and Paulies Lemon Ice Tea now. Really amazing, both the setup and the juice.
> View attachment 50473



Oooooo... I love the RM3. Wonderful little beast in dual mode. The air is a tad tight, but that can be rectified. Pound for pound, a magnificent flavour engine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> New Reo Grand thanks to Reosmods and Andre . Had a nice quick visit last night and got to try some of @Paulie 's juices, thank you so much @Andre . Running the RM3 dual-coil and Paulies Lemon Ice Tea now. Really amazing, both the setup and the juice.
> View attachment 50473


Congrats again. Enjoy. And thank you for the visit and chat and juices. Here is mine (far right), joining the the raw tumbled family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Lushen

Andre said:


> Congrats again. Enjoy. And thank you for the visit and chat and juices. Here is mine (far right), joining the the raw tumbled family.


 

That looks awesome and the FOMO from all those O16's...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I'm going to have to procure an O16 again and give it a fair shake because I obviously missed the sweet spot last time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I'm going to have to procure an O16 again and give it a fair shake because I obviously missed the sweet spot last time.


I had a look at and taste from @Ernest's Alex BF atty yesterday evening. What a masterpiece and great MTL vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jos

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I'm going to have to procure an O16 again and give it a fair shake because I obviously missed the sweet spot last time.



@Rob Fisher let me know if you do decide to get one as I might be interested to share the postage/courier fees with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just great... Out of stock of a Euro 85 atty. 

http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html?MODsid=97e752c6a098a65407dff02af7881c56


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Just great... Out of stock of a Euro 85 atty.
> 
> http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html?MODsid=97e752c6a098a65407dff02af7881c56


The supplier had stated that @Andre bought them all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Speaking of international orders, does anybody have a mailbox in the states that can consolidate orders before they come here and is interested in purchasing anything from the states?


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Congrats again. Enjoy. And thank you for the visit and chat and juices. Here is mine (far right), joining the the raw tumbled family.


About as good as it gets... lots of TRA's and lots of O-16's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Christos said:


> Speaking of international orders, does anybody have a mailbox in the states that can consolidate orders before they come here and is interested in purchasing anything from the states?



I use myus.com to order goods from Amazon or places that don't deliver to SA.
You can order from multiple sites and have myUS.com hold all the deliveries and ship all together.

I hope this is what you were looking for, if not I completely misunderstood lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Just great... Out of stock of a Euro 85 atty.
> 
> http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html?MODsid=97e752c6a098a65407dff02af7881c56



Available here and claim to deliver to SA...

http://www.vapinart.com/cart/Origen-Little-16-BF-P2203.aspx

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Incoming reomail back on track after a couple of fretful days...




As has become their usual wont, USPS sent my package on an overseas trip... in the wrong direction. I know your guys' REO's take a long trip to get to you, but at least it's direct to you. Mine go on walkabout, see the world, and get to me hung over and telling lies.

Not sure how the ones sent to Japan (and then to me) are gonna react to these bad English accented interlopers reeking of fish and chips and vinegar.

ETA: I haven't receive the package as of yet, so stand your guns down on the "you idiot - we told you to show us the contents of the package" front.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Yeah, USPS shipping to Canada sometimes is almost as screwed up as Canada Post always is when it comes to shipping to the US. 
Maybe a New York thing verses the always slow as slow gets thing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WTF?


----------



## Genosmate

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Not sure how the ones sent to Japan (and then to me) are gonna react to these bad English accented interlopers reeking of fish and chips and vinegar.


I'm English

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Genosmate said:


> I'm English



Oh, I know, mate. These geezers are just tourists, though. Thus, the phoney accents and cliche dietary choices (mind you, I'd have had more respect if they'd gone for a steak and kidney).


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Okay, the delinquent REO's have arrived unscathed.




One ano black grand for a chum I'm getting into squonking, one ano black w/brass door for a project I want to undertake (wanna try my hand at a patina), and assorted button covers just for shiggles.

REO-Rob is doing fine, BTW. Says he's enjoying the semi-retirement. Not sure if I'm spilling the proverbial legumes, but he says he looks in here from time to time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Great Reo Mail @Papa_Lazarou - looking forward to hearing about your creations on that Reo 

Oh and I love the legumes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

@Papa_Lazarou, @Spydro, maybe one of you gentleman can assist me. I got priority mail from the US currently (From 8 April) still at Jamaica USPS. How long before any progress?


----------



## Genosmate

Another one to play with

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Papa_Lazarou, @Spydro, maybe one of you gentleman can assist me. I got priority mail from the US currently (From 8 April) still at Jamaica USPS. How long before any progress?


Did you get your mail @Petrus?


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Did you get your mail @Petrus?


NOOO, Not yet. They are speaking of patience.....


----------



## Petrus

Genosmate said:


> Another one to play with
> View attachment 52840


Nice, I am glad it is DE-SNAKE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

OL16, reo spares to last a lifetime and a fat daddy 510 bf to upgrade a steam crave squonker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ernest

Acquired this from @Vape_r , thank you very much.




Nice little project for me. Going to run it with a RM3 single coil so polished the RM2 up a bit for one of my Reo Grands.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Vape_r

Enjoy it @Ernest!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Thank you @kevkev. Great deal, awesome guy. Feels good to "be back" havnt yet built any of my attys to vape on her, so im not properly back yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## kevkev

Jakey said:


> View attachment 55178
> Thank you @kevkev. Great deal, awesome guy. Feels good to "be back" havnt yet built any of my attys to vape on her, so im not properly back yet.



Welcome back and enjoy meneer!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Now to see if anybody has Italian bottles they want to part with, and a nice sl door.


----------



## Andre

Jakey said:


> View attachment 55178
> Thank you @kevkev. Great deal, awesome guy. Feels good to "be back" havnt yet built any of my attys to vape on her, so im not properly back yet.


Most welcome back, @Jakey. Love the raw tumbled aluminium finish. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoy it @Jakey !
Nice atties

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Silver said:


> Enjoy it @Jakey !
> Nice atties


Thanks @Silver. and whats makes it better is that this reo was really well looked after by @kevkev . so it doesnt feel as if i have a second hand mod at all.

Need to learn which builds are best for these attys again. Ive become used to a very aggressive vape. but I'm sure i'll get there soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Went to pick up an authentic Odin from @Imthiaz Khan and ended up purchasing one of his remaining two Reo's. Now to convince HRH that I've had it for a while and she's just never noticed it

Reactions: Winner 12 | Funny 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Looks awesome @Stephen! I am sure you will enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

@Imthiaz Khan, just curious. What did you stumble across to make you leave your reos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Cant wait for mine. Coming tomorrow! Now I just need some juice....Im running low.....feeling nervous

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Jakey, I wasn't using them for a while now. Just decided someone else can benefit from these awesome devices rather.
Since I don't get much time for maintaining my mods, the IPV3 is the most convenient for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Stephen said:


> Went to pick up an authentic Odin from @Imthiaz Khan and ended up purchasing one of his remaining two Reo's. Now to convince HRH that I've had it for a while and she's just never noticed it
> View attachment 56061


I knew I should have taken it.Missed out big time now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh you lucky bastards... those Blue LP's were taunting me.

I was researching "feeding your children on alternate days..." Apperently they definitely do need to eat every day.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stephen

SAVapeGear said:


> I knew I should have taken it.Missed out big time now.


I can tell you, Imthiaz looks after his gear this Reo is in perfect condition.... and it looks even better in the flesh.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephen

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Looks awesome @Stephen! I am sure you will enjoy it!


Thanks Imthiaz, it was great doing business with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you @Stephen! Appreciate the comments and it was great doing business with you as well!
I am happy that the Reo is in good hands


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Lol @rogue zombie 
I still got one left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Plus the blue powder coat is one of the most hardy finishes. My blue still looks great after 2 years.

Congrats on the new toys @Stephen and @PrinceVlad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stephen said:


> Went to pick up an authentic Odin from @Imthiaz Khan and ended up purchasing one of his remaining two Reo's. Now to convince HRH that I've had it for a while and she's just never noticed it
> View attachment 56061


Wow, that Reo is spotless. Enjoy @Stephen.

Now we are waiting for the new Reonauts, @Flava and @PrinceVlad and @Cobrali to report for duty here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Guys,please look after them.If they are up for sale again,I will take one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flava

Got mine earlier today. Locked and loaded. Thanks for looking after this the way you have Imthiaz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stephen

Andre said:


> Wow, that Reo is spotless. Enjoy @Stephen.
> 
> Now we are waiting for the new Reonauts, @Flava and @PrinceVlad and @Cobrali to report for duty here!


Thanks Andre, there's no doubt I'll enjoy this Reo as I have the other two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Flava said:


> Got mine earlier today. Locked and loaded. Thanks for looking after this the way you have Imthiaz.


Great stuff. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KB_314

Stephen said:


> Went to pick up an authentic Odin from @Imthiaz Khan and ended up purchasing one of his remaining two Reo's. Now to convince HRH that I've had it for a while and she's just never noticed it
> View attachment 56061


lol - that's exactly why I only buy black regulated mods, raw tumbled Reo's and stainless steel atties

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> I knew I should have taken it.Missed out big time now.


I still feel like that about missing out on your black Reo Mini/Nuppin2 combo a few months ago. Still haunts me in my dreams (that, and TrapJaw - an elusive He-Man figurine I wanted for my whole childhood but never found).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> I still feel like that about missing out on your black Reo Mini/Nuppin2 combo a few months ago. Still haunts me in my dreams (that, and TrapJaw - an elusive He-Man figurine I wanted for my whole childhood but never found).


Lol. I should have never sold my combos. Won't be able to replace them again. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

And another 2 combos I am still crying about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> And another 2 combos I am still crying about.


Trust me, I'm still crying about them too! 
At this point I'd kill a small puppy for that black Grand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

KB_314 said:


> I still feel like that about missing out on your black Reo Mini/Nuppin2 combo a few months ago. Still haunts me in my dreams (that, and TrapJaw - an elusive He-Man figurine I wanted for my whole childhood but never found).


@KB_314 Don't worry I look good after that Black Mini and Nuppin. So glad I pulled the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Jakey said:


> Thanks @Silver. and whats makes it better is that this reo was really well looked after by @kevkev . so it doesnt feel as if i have a second hand mod at all.
> 
> Need to learn which builds are best for these attys again. Ive become used to a very aggressive vape. but I'm sure i'll get there soon.



@Jakey - try a paracoil in the RM2. 28g kanthal or 29g. 5 double wraps. 1.6mm ID or even 2mm. Im sure you will like that. Go a bit higher in the nic than you would for a big tank lung hit. Glorious MTL flavour on that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Went to pick up an authentic Odin from @Imthiaz Khan and ended up purchasing one of his remaining two Reo's. Now to convince HRH that I've had it for a while and she's just never noticed it
> View attachment 56061



Wow @Stephen, that is gorgeous! Looks lovely in Blue. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Flava said:


> Got mine earlier today. Locked and loaded. Thanks for looking after this the way you have Imthiaz.



Enjoy the Reo @Flava
Wishing you many happy vapes with her!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Petrus said:


> @KB_314 Don't worry I look good after that Black Mini and Nuppin. So glad I pulled the trigger.


Was a hell-of-a bundle! Glad you are enjoying and treating her well - just don't tell me you have TrapJaw too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A fair bit of action in the REO Mail thread today! Congrats to all the new Reonauts! Only Reonauts will understand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Cobrali

I are officially a Reonaut! Thanks to @Imthiaz Khan for meeting up with me and handing over one of his babies! What an awesome guy and really very helpful as well! Had a short chat with him and he answered all my questions on the reo he sold me! If he were a vendor I would love visiting him!  Also this REO is as good as a new one! Almost flawless!

Thanks again @Imthiaz Khan ! I can't wait to get a bf atty and start my Reo journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Lovely Reo @Cobrali 
Enjoy !
May you have many happy vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Jeez, am I the last one to get mine! I dont think I,ll sleep tonight!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stephen

Silver said:


> Wow @Stephen, that is gorgeous! Looks lovely in Blue. Enjoy!!


Thanks Silver, I've only ever used the Nuppin on the Reo Mini, not sure you remember but I picked it up from you at Melrose Arch, reckon it's going to look good on this blue number


----------



## Silver

Stephen said:


> Thanks Silver, I've only ever used the Nuppin on the Reo Mini, not sure you remember but I picked it up from you at Melrose, reckon it's going to look on this blue number



Ah yes, I remember! 
It was a short encounter. My gosh, how time flies
Love the Nuppin! Gives such a smooth and super flavour

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cobrali

Silver said:


> Lovely Reo @Cobrali
> Enjoy !
> May you have many happy vapes



I guess it was that time at Vape King when we first met on the side counter and you asked me "Can I help you with anything?" We got to chatting and then I was looking for a vape bag and you showed me your vape "camera" bag..you showed me all your mods..it was then then that i spotted your REO..it intrigued me and I had to know what it was! I had to look it up! I went home that day and did what Asians do best..searched the forums, googled and got to www.reosmods.com, it was then that I realised how far away this mod was and I gave up. Every time i saw a reo post under the classifieds the timing was off, it was either mid month or end of month or dibbed by someone else!

I had become sad with neglect..until this weekend when I saw @Imthiaz Khan 's classifieds! It brought hope but I was sceptical and held off as I was getting my DNA this week as well! But today, today I took the plunge when I saw one reo left..it was fate! And I grabbed fate by the horns and brought this reo home! 

PS: Blue is my favourite colour so score for me!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

I remember that day @Cobrali !
Thanks - and am so glad you got one in your colour
What a win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Cobrali said:


> View attachment 56089
> 
> 
> I are officially a Reonaut! Thanks to @Imthiaz Khan for meeting up with me and handing over one of his babies! What an awesome guy and really very helpful as well! Had a short chat with him and he answered all my questions on the reo he sold me! If he were a vendor I would love visiting him!  Also this REO is as good as a new one! Almost flawless!
> 
> Thanks again @Imthiaz Khan ! I can't wait to get a bf atty and start my Reo journey!


Wow, that was quick. Unfortunately, you are not officially a Reonaut yet! You have to get the badge. Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your badge:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> And another 2 combos I am still crying about.


Last combo is safe in my possession

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

First combo was in my possession and went safety to @DoubleD who sings to her every night before bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Good morning all the new Reonauts and welcome to Reoville. Now to explore the true art of vaping. Your mods look lovely, can't wait to hear about your builds and the hunt for the perfect atty. 

Note: There is only 4 Blues here in Reo Mail. Two short.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Flava and @Cobrali, so glad that you guys are happy with your Reos 
Thank you so much for the kind words! It is truly appreciated!!!
Welcome to Reoville!
Many happy vapes to all of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Petrus, the other Reos went to @PrinceVlad and @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Cobrali, it was great meeting you! What an awesome guy 
Good luck with finding your BF atty!
If any Reonauts has an authentic BF atty that they willing to sell please let @Cobrali know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Cobrali, it was great meeting you! What an awesome guy
> Good luck with finding your BF atty!
> If any Reonauts has an authentic BF atty that they willing to sell please let @Cobrali know.


Likewise!  I was thinking of the tsunami 24..it comes with a hollow pin..would it fit though?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cobrali said:


> Likewise!  I was thinking of the tsunami 24..it comes with a hollow pin..would it fit though?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Fit, but with a horrible overhang.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## PrinceVlad

Woohoo it arrived today. Fitted my cyclone I ordered from Vape Decadence. Now Im just waiting for a driptip and my 100mls of XXX and I'll start her up.





Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Petrus

PrinceVlad said:


> Woohoo it arrived today. Fitted my cyclone I ordered from Vape Decadence. Now Im just waiting for a driptip and my 100mls of XXX and I'll start her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Congratulations , @PrinceVlad now you're journey start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> Woohoo it arrived today. Fitted my cyclone I ordered from Vape Decadence. Now Im just waiting for a driptip and my 100mls of XXX and I'll start her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Great stuff, congrats. No bf atty as sexy as the Cyclone. Most welcome to Reoville. Looking forward to hear about your experience. Here is your official Reonaut badge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats @PrinceVlad, glad you received it and hope you are happy with the Reo.
Welcome to Reoville!
Many happy vapes!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats @PrinceVlad 
That is one lovely setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The last Reo Blue has landed. Absolutely spotless. Thank you @Imthiaz Khan.
And I have an OL16 for Reo Blue @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Flava

PrinceVlad said:


> Woohoo it arrived today. Fitted my cyclone I ordered from Vape Decadence. Now Im just waiting for a driptip and my 100mls of XXX and I'll start her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


was looking at getting that atty as well, where are you getting the drip tip from?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Andre said:


> The last Reo Blue has landed. Absolutely spotless. Thank you @Imthiaz Khan.
> And I have an OL16 for Reo Blue @SAVapeGear



Come on @Andre .........please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

SAVapeGear said:


> Come on @Andre .........please


Lol, sorry could not resist the tease. Unfortunately this one is reserved for my brother when he comes to visit from NZ later this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

KB_314 said:


> I still feel like that about missing out on your black Reo Mini/Nuppin2 combo a few months ago. Still haunts me in my dreams (that, and TrapJaw - an elusive He-Man figurine I wanted for my whole childhood but never found).




Can relate. I love The Window (Black Nuppin'/LP/SL Black Ano Mini 2.1 Reo. My favorite Mini 2.1.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new Reo @PrinceVlad - wishing you all the best with her and many happy vapes!

Lovely Reo there @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Andre said:


> Lol, sorry could not resist the tease. Unfortunately this one is reserved for my brother when he comes to visit from NZ later this year.


Seems like I will have to pull the trigger on 2 new reos from Reos Mods.Just don't know where I will get the OL16's from.


----------



## Spydro

Cobrali said:


> View attachment 56089
> 
> 
> I are officially a Reonaut! Thanks to @Imthiaz Khan for meeting up with me and handing over one of his babies! What an awesome guy and really very helpful as well! Had a short chat with him and he answered all my questions on the reo he sold me! If he were a vendor I would love visiting him!  Also this REO is as good as a new one! Almost flawless!
> 
> Thanks again @Imthiaz Khan ! I can't wait to get a bf atty and start my Reo journey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> Seems like I will have to pull the trigger on 2 new reos from Reos Mods.Just don't know where I will get the OL16's from.


I am busy organising something, will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Flava said:


> was looking at getting that atty as well, where are you getting the drip tip from?


Came across the driptip by chance. When I got the atty I unscrewed the screws and one fell on my office floor. Spent an hour on my knees looking for it to no avail. Decided to order some screws from Vape Decadence. R5 a screw so I decided that I cant pay shipping just for a screw so I ordered 2 wooden driptips. Placed order, paid and then found the original screw, so now I have extra screws and 2 driptips!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Spydro said:


> Can relate. I love The Window (Black Nuppin'/LP/SL Black Ano Mini 2.1 Reo. My favorite Mini 2.1.
> 
> View attachment 56238


Even in a collection like yours @Spydro - that setup has got to be in the running for best pound-for-pound! So pretty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

KB_314 said:


> Even in a collection like yours @Spydro - that setup has got to be in the running for best pound-for-pound! So pretty.



Definitely my best 2.1 - all my other 2.1's that have Chalice III's on them are not even in my desk mod stands anymore but rather behind a closed door in my desk hutch. 

If I went by pound for pound, the winner would have to be both the solid brass TRA Patina and stock TRA Mini 1.0's... being the smallest yet heaviest of all Reos ever made. Both wear O-16's, one of my favorite bf atty's as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PrinceVlad

My drip tip has arrived. They delivered the bottle XXX at my house so I have to wait until tonight to get things going!





Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

And here is the last 2015 model........there is an Afrikaans saying... nou is ek klaar

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

Thanks @Imthiaz Khan great deal and well,well look after mod. Her six sisters will look after her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> And here is the last 2015 model........there is an Afrikaans saying... nou is ek klaar
> View attachment 56399


Lol, famous last words!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Need I say more......day 60......

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> Need I say more......day 60......
> View attachment 56711


At last! And what a beauty! Enjoy @Petrus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

So I got my REO last week, used it the whole weekend and, boy, its great. So great that the second one is incoming. Saw one for sale on the forum over the weekend and pulled the trigger. On the blue one I have the Cyclone, but for the next I would prefer a direct to lung atty. What would you guys recommend. Would a Velocity fit on it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Velocity will work, but obviously it will have a slight overhang on the square base. I still use old technology but for me still does a perfect job for 22mm I mostly use an Odin or Derringer and then 18mm no overhang Atomic. Like I said old school but I like them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

PrinceVlad said:


> So I got my REO last week, used it the whole weekend and, boy, its great. So great that the second one is incoming. Saw one for sale on the forum over the weekend and pulled the trigger. On the blue one I have the Cyclone, but for the next I would prefer a direct to lung atty. What would you guys recommend. Would a Velocity fit on it?


Try to get a Radius from Vape Decadence. Excellent for lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> So I got my REO last week, used it the whole weekend and, boy, its great. So great that the second one is incoming. Saw one for sale on the forum over the weekend and pulled the trigger. On the blue one I have the Cyclone, but for the next I would prefer a direct to lung atty. What would you guys recommend. Would a Velocity fit on it?


Ah, great stuff, must that raw tumbled aluminium one - I love the RTA finish.

As to atomizers - as the guys said above. The Sapor also works well. Most drippers can be modded to BF. @JakesSA or @hands do this for a reasonable fee. I know @JakesSA (VapeClub) has a few BF drippers on standby for his order of the new regulated Kangertech Dripbox stock, so maybe contact him via PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

PrinceVlad said:


> So I got my REO last week, used it the whole weekend and, boy, its great. So great that the second one is incoming. Saw one for sale on the forum over the weekend and pulled the trigger. On the blue one I have the Cyclone, but for the next I would prefer a direct to lung atty. What would you guys recommend. Would a Velocity fit on it?



I've got the cyclone, reomiser 2, atomic, nuppin and most recently an Odin. For DLH, the Nuppin is fantastic but hard to come by, however today is my first day with the odin and I think it's brilliant. Have a chat to @Imthiaz Khan and see if he has any Odin's left for sale....... You just have to be willing to live with the slight overhang.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PrinceVlad

Thanks guys, money is a bit tight now so that was why I was thinking of the BF Velocity V2


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> And here is the last 2015 model........there is an Afrikaans saying... nou is ek klaar
> View attachment 56399



Ek twyfel dat.

(Did I get it right?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> Need I say more......day 60......
> View attachment 56711



Know this has been a major headache for you... so glad it finally showed up. The P67 will be worth all you have endured.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> Ek twyfel dat.
> 
> (Did I get it right?)


Close enough!


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Close enough!


Thanks pard. 
I find it reminiscent of the Tok Pisin I learned and used decades ago that bridges around 300 dialects in the South Pacific. So out of my keen interest in SA I hope to slowly pick some of it up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PrinceVlad

My atty received today and REO no 2 thats on its way












Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## PrinceVlad

REO no 2 has landed. Now the question is, the steel bell cap or the stainless steel cap






Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> REO no 2 has landed. Now the question is, the steel bell cap or the stainless steel cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Great stuff, congrats man. The glass cap - then you can see the squonking. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

PrinceVlad said:


> REO no 2 has landed. Now the question is, the steel bell cap or the stainless steel cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Flava

New home for this beauty from princevlad and I added a new atty.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Flava said:


> New home for this beauty from princevlad and I added a new atty.


Congrats. Looking good. OL16 is where it is at imo.


----------



## Silver

Noce one @Flava 
Wishing you all the best with her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

Delivered yesterday, could only play tonight. 2 OL16's for the twins. 






SL is feeling a little neglected, but she remains my favorite. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> Delivered yesterday, could only play tonight. 2 OL16's for the twins.


Stunning pair.


----------



## Silver

Awesome @kevkev 
That OL16 is haunting me....

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## kevkev

Silver said:


> Awesome @kevkev
> That OL16 is haunting me....



Have only been vaping them for the last hour, definitely worth the money. Great flavor and they look the business on the REO. 

You should get one, or three 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

kevkev said:


> Have only been vaping them for the last hour, definitely worth the money. Great flavor and they look the business on the REO.
> 
> You should get one, or three
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @kevkev for making the haunting worse!
Lol

Good to hear you are liking them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Remember that song by Cece... Priscilla Queen of the Desert... "Finally"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> Remember that song by Cece... Priscilla Queen of the Desert... "Finally"
> 
> View attachment 61628



Congrats @KB_314 - Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

KB_314 said:


> Remember that song by Cece... Priscilla Queen of the Desert... "Finally"
> 
> View attachment 61628


Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Beautiful indeed @KB_314

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Thanks peeps. Was a good trade (for both) and she's been very well looked after from what I can tell.
I've just cleaned her up. Now I need to make a quick build and have a vape ! I only have one extra BF atty and that's a brass RM2 so it should be gentle but flavourful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Remember that song by Cece... Priscilla Queen of the Desert... "Finally"
> 
> View attachment 61628


Stunning - I was eyeing her too. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Remember that song by Cece... Priscilla Queen of the Desert... "Finally"
> 
> View attachment 61628



Lovely @KB_314 
Enjoy and wishing you well with her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

Enjoy it @KB_314. She really is a beaut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

I have been waiting a while for this day and finally it is here.
From dad to dad xmas present(s)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## GregF

In all my excitement I forgot to thank the guys that made this possible.
@Kaizer and @incredible_hullk thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I have been waiting a while for this day and finally it is here.
> From dad to dad xmas present(s)
> 
> View attachment 75906


Great stuff. They look in perfect condition. Most welcome to Reoville. How are you enjoying the vape? Do shout if you have any questions. And of course, here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Andre, yes they were both well looked after.
I am enjoying the OL16, haven't had much time with the Cyclone and the blue one with the brass RM2 I only received this morning so no time on that yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Thanks @Andre, yes they were both well looked after.
> I am enjoying the OL16, haven't had much time with the Cyclone and the blue one with the brass RM2 I only received this morning so no time on that yet.


None better for me than the OL16.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

GregF said:


> Thanks @Andre, yes they were both well looked after.
> I am enjoying the OL16, haven't had much time with the Cyclone and the blue one with the brass RM2 I only received this morning so no time on that yet.



Great build for me on the Cyclone is 28g Kantral micro coil 2mm ID , 5-6 wraps comes in just under 1.0ohm , very lakker for methol vapes. 
Make sure to try and get the coil as close to the deck as possible , if TH too much just raise it a bit or open both air holes .....

P.S Welcome to Reoville , everyhting else will pale in comparison .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> None better for me than the OL16.



Dengit , wish SlowTech would hurry up already ......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Daniel said:


> Dengit , wish SlowTech would hurry up already ......


I agree. Been waiting a while for a few OL16 clones. They have left customs but that does not mean much.
I am glad though that I have an original now as well


----------



## DoubleD

GregF said:


> I have been waiting a while for this day and finally it is here.
> From dad to dad xmas present(s)
> 
> View attachment 75906



Welcome to Reoville  

Amazing gear to start off with, everything in that pic is geared to success, top shelve vaping if you ask me.
....well except that red door  arlghhhh super ugly door, you should sell it to me, i'll get rid of it for you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kevkev

REO trade mail! Always wanted an Anodized SL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

kevkev said:


> REO trade mail! Always wanted an Anodized SL.
> 
> View attachment 77250


Stunning. I have the exact same in Mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

Andre said:


> Stunning. I have the exact same in Mini.



Thanks Andre. Cannot wait to get home an set her up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> Stunning. I have the exact same in Mini.



Ag please oom can I haves the Mini ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GregF

I got wood.....
Thanks to @Christos for doing such a stunning job in fixing her up and thanks to @Rob Fisher for landing her here in the first place.
I would also like to thank @Christos for the extra goodies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Christos

GregF said:


> I got wood.....
> Thanks to @Christos for doing such a stunning job in fixing her up and thanks to @Rob Fisher for landing her here in the first place.
> I would also like to thank @Christos for the extra goodies.
> View attachment 95215


My pleasure. I hope you enjoy her !
Gives me joy to see her in use as she has been sitting unused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

GregF said:


> I got wood.....
> Thanks to @Christos for doing such a stunning job in fixing her up and thanks to @Rob Fisher for landing her here in the first place.
> I would also like to thank @Christos for the extra goodies.
> View attachment 95215



That is one amazing piece of kit brother.
That is definetly one piece i would like to own one day.
First i need to save for my Luna Sea (hopefully i can have one for christmas)
Then next would love a Woodville Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> I got wood.....
> Thanks to @Christos for doing such a stunning job in fixing her up and thanks to @Rob Fisher for landing her here in the first place.
> I would also like to thank @Christos for the extra goodies.
> View attachment 95215



Awesome @GregF !!
Wishing you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I got wood.....
> Thanks to @Christos for doing such a stunning job in fixing her up and thanks to @Rob Fisher for landing her here in the first place.
> I would also like to thank @Christos for the extra goodies.
> View attachment 95215


Stunning! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GregF said:


> I got wood.....
> Thanks to @Christos for doing such a stunning job in fixing her up and thanks to @Rob Fisher for landing her here in the first place.
> I would also like to thank @Christos for the extra goodies.
> View attachment 95215



That is one of the most beautiful Woodvils of all time... one day I'm going to panel the walls of my home office and have a desk made out of that exact wood! Congrats @GregF! Take good care of her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> That is one of the most beautiful Woodvils of all time... one day I'm going to panel the walls of my home office and have a desk made out of that exact wood! Congrats @GregF! Take good care of her!


allways


----------



## Caramia

GregF said:


> I got wood.....
> Thanks to @Christos for doing such a stunning job in fixing her up and thanks to @Rob Fisher for landing her here in the first place.
> I would also like to thank @Christos for the extra goodies.
> View attachment 95215


I am thrilled that she found a good new home!
Enjoy @GregF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava

Look what got delivered to my place during the day. 
Ordered last Tuesday, shipped on the Wednesday and in my paws a week later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## Andre

Flava said:


> Look what got delivered to my place during the day.
> Ordered last Tuesday, shipped on the Wednesday and in my paws a week later.


She is a beauty. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Received P67 #5 today that I had Robert make up special for me (commentary below).




Ever wonder why the metal Reos now days are only offered in specific colors/finishes? In a nutshell because they are the colors/finishes that Robert thru much experimentation has suffered the fewest losses with. IOW, it's a crap shoot when something new is tried, whether it will be acceptable or not, whether it will be a color/finish that will have issues that prevent it from being acceptable as close to 100% of the time as possible. The time and expense to make mods only to have some of them ruined in the finishing process can greatly reduce company profit margins. Even those that might be able to be saved require extra work and materials that also reduces profits. For example, I recently posted on this forum that Robert will no longer offer any anodized Reos. There are always losses with them, and it's especially bad with some colors that historically other mod makers have also had many issues with. I treasure all of my anodized Reos I was lucky to get while they were still being made.

I wanted another 1-2 P67's. But, I already have way too many Reos in the everyday colors/finishes. So this time I took the risk for a change instead of Robert. I bought the custom color supplies and hoped for the best. I chose several colors to consider, discussed them with Robert and most were already known to him as less than stellar choices. So I did more research, and found 2 that I was pretty confident would work on the raw aluminum and also be acceptable colors to me. 

Robert worked his magic on this one and it came out way better than expected. I love all my Reo P67's and use them everyday/night, but this unique one, my oh my, is easily #1 of all my Reos. Besides the 5 of my Nuppin's that match it, 3 newer BF RDA's that match it are also proving to be among my favorite Reo atty's as well. So cam see up to 7-8 DIY's getting vaped on this P67.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Wow that is awesome @Spydro 
Wish you well with the new P67
Looks lovely - appears to be a golden colour in the pic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Spydro said:


> Received P67 #5 today that I had Robert make up special for me (commentary below).
> 
> View attachment 97087
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why the metal Reos now days are only offered in specific colors/finishes? In a nutshell because they are the colors/finishes that Robert thru much experimentation has suffered the fewest losses with. IOW, it's a crap shoot when something new is tried, whether it will be acceptable or not, whether it will be a color/finish that will have issues that prevent it from being acceptable as close to 100% of the time as possible. The time and expense to make mods only to have some of them ruined in the finishing process can greatly reduce company profit margins. Even those that might be able to be saved require extra work and materials that also reduces profits. For example, I recently posted on this forum that Robert will no longer offer any anodized Reos. There are always losses with them, and it's especially bad with some colors that historically other mod makers have also had many issues with. I treasure all of my anodized Reos I was lucky to get while they were still being made.
> 
> I wanted another 1-2 P67's. But, I already have way too many Reos in the everyday colors/finishes. So this time I took the risk for a change instead of Robert. I bought the custom color supplies and hoped for the best. I chose several colors to consider, discussed them with Robert and most were already known to him as less than stellar choices. So I did more research, and found 2 that I was pretty confident would work on the raw aluminum and also be acceptable colors to me.
> 
> Robert worked his magic on this one and it came out way better than expected. I love all my Reo P67's and use them everyday/night, but this unique one, my oh my, is easily #1 of all my Reos. Besides the 5 of my Nuppin's that match it, 3 newer BF RDA's that match it are also proving to be among my favorite Reo atty's as well. So cam see up to 7-8 DIY's getting vaped on this P67.



That color is amazing man... That's not just a vaping device but a work of art

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Wow that is awesome @Spydro
> Wish you well with the new P67
> Looks lovely - appears to be a golden colour in the pic



It's not gold. Unfortunately the old Canon 10MP PS camera with just its flash hand held doesn't do a great job on my mod pictures, and I don't have anyplace to set up my better cameras/tripods/lights, etc.

This Reo is the OG Copper Metallic P67. It's color and highlights change in changing light angles, and it has a light sandpaper texture that feels nice in hand. If there is enough of the supplies left over from the P67, I am thinking of having a LP/SL Mini 2.1 done the same color.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Vape pickup from @OreO 

Thanks for the sale. I am surely now “hopefully” finnished buying vape gear for the REO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## E.T.

antonherbst said:


> Vape pickup from @OreO
> 
> Thanks for the sale. I am surely now “hopefully” finnished buying vape gear for the REO.
> View attachment 109146



Didn't you have a OL16 already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

E.T. said:


> Didn't you have a OL16 already?


@E.T., maybe just maybe he is getting ready for one of my Mini's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Petrus said:


> @E.T., maybe just maybe he is getting ready for one of my Mini's



OOO lucky bastard..


----------



## GregF

antonherbst said:


> Vape pickup from @OreO
> 
> Thanks for the sale. I am surely now “hopefully” finnished buying vape gear for the REO.



Nope you not finished. It's quite deep this pit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

E.T. said:


> Didn't you have a OL16 already?



Yes i do but why only have just one? 



Petrus said:


> @E.T., maybe just maybe he is getting ready for one of my Mini's



That would be marvelous to own more than just 1 REO



GregF said:


> Nope you not finished. It's quite deep this pit



Like everything vape related. Tell me something we all dont already know.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

antonherbst said:


> Vape pickup from @OreO
> 
> Thanks for the sale. I am surely now “hopefully” finnished buying vape gear for the REO.
> View attachment 109146



Didnt you get a ol16 from Christos?
Is this a backup ol16 for your current ol16 that will out live you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Clouds4Days said:


> Didnt you get a ol16 from Christos?
> Is this a backup ol16 for your current ol16 that will out live you?



I might have to get myself a REO mini from @Petrus soon and would not want to be stuck without an ol16 as these thing as amazing little atties.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

antonherbst said:


> I might have to get myself a REO mini from @Petrus soon and would not want to be stuck without an ol16 as these thing as amazing little atties.



Nice 
Just out of curiosity brother, what you intend on using the mini for?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice
> Just out of curiosity brother, what you intend on using the mini for?



The wife wants a reo and menthol juices mainly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

My very first ReoMail

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 19


----------



## shaun2707

BumbleBee said:


> My very first ReoMail
> 
> View attachment 113946



Very nice @BumbleBee, looks awesome. Many happy Vape’s on that guy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

BumbleBee said:


> My very first ReoMail
> 
> View attachment 113946



Do tell us, how is the vape?


----------



## BumbleBee

antonherbst said:


> Do tell us, how is the vape?


It's not bad, just need to find fresh magnets for the door, it rattles a bit. The Cyclone seems ok, not sure if it's for me though but it's still early days, need to fiddle some more.


----------



## Raindance

BumbleBee said:


> My very first ReoMail
> 
> View attachment 113946


Gongrats @BumbleBee, looking good! I don't know why but i think i met that battery in Rob's Lounge.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> My very first ReoMail
> 
> View attachment 113946


Most welcome to Reoville. You can bend the door a tad over a table top edge for a tighter fit - not that I have ever tried it, but so said the modmaster. Your badge has been polished up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Most welcome to Reoville. You can bend the door a tad over a table top edge for a tighter fit - not that I have ever tried it, but so said the modmaster. Your badge has been polished up!


Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

That looks fantastic @BumbleBee .. I think there are instructions online on how to bend the door, it's quite simple, I have done it before and it made the door fit perfectly.. If you do need magnets let me know I should have spare ones stored somewhere..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

M5000 said:


> That looks fantastic @BumbleBee .. I think there are instructions online on how to bend the door, it's quite simple, I have done it before and it made the door fit perfectly.. If you do need magnets let me know I should have spare ones stored somewhere..


Thanks @M5000, I did bend the door slightly when it arrived but was a bit nervous, didn't want to put a kink in it. A bit more bending later on did the trick. Thanks for the offer for magnets but I do have a few around here somewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

BumbleBee said:


> My very first ReoMail
> 
> View attachment 113946


Congrats @BumbleBee - don't know why, but I was convinced that you've had Reo's before. All the best with her. 
I personally preferred the normal Cyclone to the AFC top cap for flavor-chasing mtl vape, and the OL16 for everything else. Let us know how you get along

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

BumbleBee said:


> My very first ReoMail
> 
> View attachment 113946


Awesome @BumbleBee many bottles of vaping... my stupid fat fingers pressed “funny” first.. sorry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

KB_314 said:


> Congrats @BumbleBee - don't know why, but I was convinced that you've had Reo's before. All the best with her.
> I personally preferred the normal Cyclone to the AFC top cap for flavor-chasing mtl vape, and the OL16 for everything else. Let us know how you get along


I've always secretly wanted one, just wasn't convinced that squonking was for me, then I got convinced and then I got the Reo 

The White one with the OL16 arrives tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

OOps, I did it again 




and some of @Oupa's juice to try, thanks @Amir

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## antonherbst

BumbleBee said:


> OOps, I did it again
> 
> View attachment 114108
> 
> 
> and some of @Oupa's juice to try, thanks @Amir


That is beautiful, Many happy vapes on the reo and ol16 combo. welcome to the club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Quick question chaps, what is the lowest I can build on these? I'm just concerned about cooking the springs. Also not sure if these have the heavy duty/sub ohm parts or not.


----------



## Stosta

BumbleBee said:


> Quick question chaps, what is the lowest I can build on these? I'm just concerned about cooking the springs. Also not sure if these have the heavy duty/sub ohm parts or not.


I've gone down to 0.3 without any hassles @BumbleBee , and the only reason I haven't gone lower is for my own peace of mind regarding the battery more than the springs or anything.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos

If the spring and positive contact is gold then you are good.


----------



## BumbleBee

Jos said:


> If the spring and positive contact is gold then you are good.


They are all gold

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

My OL16's come in at around 0.25ohms - never had any issues. Generally use dual claptons (@SAVapeGear's OL16 coils are great for this setup!). As long as you have the 2015 Reo or the gold contacts, and a decent battery of course, you can build pretty low.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Popped the Reo cherry today. Thanks for the little scare with the box it came in, @Stephen



Built a slightly spaced 6wrap 28g Kanthal around a 1.5mm bit, 0.83 ohms



The wick got pulled out with the closing of the RM2, and I didn't notice, got a bit panicked when I had to squonk after each hit. All is together and I am loving it. Can't wait to start playing around with coil positions and builds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

The_Ice said:


> Popped the Reo cherry today. Thanks for the little scare with the box it came in, @Stephen
> View attachment 117864
> 
> 
> Built a slightly spaced 6wrap 28g Kanthal around a 1.5mm bit, 0.83 ohms
> View attachment 117865
> 
> 
> The wick got pulled out with the closing of the RM2, and I didn't notice, got a bit panicked when I had to squonk after each hit. All is together and I am loving it. Can't wait to start playing around with coil positions and builds.


The Reo looks in good nick. Congrats and most welcome to Reoville.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

The_Ice said:


> Popped the Reo cherry today. Thanks for the little scare with the box it came in, @Stephen
> View attachment 117864
> 
> 
> Built a slightly spaced 6wrap 28g Kanthal around a 1.5mm bit, 0.83 ohms
> View attachment 117865
> 
> 
> The wick got pulled out with the closing of the RM2, and I didn't notice, got a bit panicked when I had to squonk after each hit. All is together and I am loving it. Can't wait to start playing around with coil positions and builds.



Thats a Beaut of a Reo brother, wish you many many happy vapes from her.
Is this your first Reo brother?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

The_Ice said:


> Popped the Reo cherry today. Thanks for the little scare with the box it came in, @Stephen
> View attachment 117864
> 
> 
> Built a slightly spaced 6wrap 28g Kanthal around a 1.5mm bit, 0.83 ohms
> View attachment 117865
> 
> 
> The wick got pulled out with the closing of the RM2, and I didn't notice, got a bit panicked when I had to squonk after each hit. All is together and I am loving it. Can't wait to start playing around with coil positions and builds.



Many happy vapes bud, sorry for the anxiety attack regarding the packaging

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hey guys and gals, just some help please,
What is the difference between a Reo Mini and a Reo Mini 2.1 ?


----------



## Silver

The_Ice said:


> Popped the Reo cherry today. Thanks for the little scare with the box it came in, @Stephen
> View attachment 117864
> 
> 
> Built a slightly spaced 6wrap 28g Kanthal around a 1.5mm bit, 0.83 ohms
> View attachment 117865
> 
> 
> The wick got pulled out with the closing of the RM2, and I didn't notice, got a bit panicked when I had to squonk after each hit. All is together and I am loving it. Can't wait to start playing around with coil positions and builds.



Congrats on the Reo @The_Ice 
Looks great!!
Wishing you all the best with it. Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey guys and gals, just some help please,
> What is the difference between a Reo Mini and a Reo Mini 2.1 ?


Think it’s size due to battery, one being hard to find 14500 and the 2.1 using 18500.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Flava said:


> Think it’s size due to battery, one being hard to find 14500 and the 2.1 using 18500.



What type of amperage and mah can one get in a 18500 cell locally ?
I like the size of the Minis.


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> What type of amperage and mah can one get in a 18500 cell locally ?
> I like the size of the Minis.



@Clouds4Days , as much as i like my Reo Mini, i do think the Grand is a better option, especially if you going for just one Reo

My 18500 batts I got were difficult to come by. Eventually got purple Efests from VapeMob. Dont know what the CDR is exactly but i will assume 10A max. And it says 1,000 or 1,100 mah.

The other issue is the juice capacity. Its only about 3ml.

So thats why i have transitioned my mini into a power scud missile. MTL with high nic. Its lovely but the Grand gives much better options in my view.

That said, you are right, the Mini is a lovely compact size and i find it extremely comfortable to hold and use

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava

Not sure now but I bought 2 awt when vaporize had stock. Battery states 18amp and 1200 mah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thanks @Silver and @Flava . Geepers ... 1100 and 1200 mah, that's terrible 
Im gonna need to carry like 6 batteries and my charger just incase too.

Yeah Mini is not for me then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats a Beaut of a Reo brother, wish you many many happy vapes from her.
> Is this your first Reo brother?


Indeed bro. Having my mind blown by it as we speak...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

I just want to give a hugh shoutout thanks to @GregF for including us in his parcell from REO mods. The group buy was clean easy and like always a hugh success. 

These few things will make my reo mini last forever and then some more.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> I just want to give a hugh shoutout thanks to @GregF for including us in his parcell from REO mods. The group buy was clean easy and like always a hugh success.
> 
> These few things will make my reo mini last forever and then some more.
> 
> View attachment 127350


Let us know what you think of that wick @antonherbst. There is a tread somewhere.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

I will do so. The ol16 is in hot water now. To soak clean and then dryed later to a wicking session tomorrow. 

I will tag you when i am done with wicking and after a vape from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Great appreciation to @Rob Fischer for facilitating this Reo P67, always wanted one to add to the rest of the Reo Grands. You Sir are a vape scholar and a gentleman.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Oh wow 
Congrats @acorn - she is a beaut!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 176901
> View attachment 176902






This will look epic sexy on that white p67. 

Many happy vapes on that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 176938
> 
> 
> This will look epic sexy on that white p67.
> 
> Many happy vapes on that



I still have it... but I'm not sure the White P67 will get to see some juice... I don't really squonk much anymore and I will keep this one in mint condition just for old times sake!

Mind you I keep looking at it and thinking I should bring out a Cyclone for it.  Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> I still have it... but I'm not sure the White P67 will get to see some juice... I don't really squonk much anymore and I will keep this one in mint condition just for old times sake!
> 
> Mind you I keep looking at it and thinking I should bring out a Cyclone for it.  Time will tell.



I recon by tomorrow mid morning we are going to see a Reo with a cyclone making an appearance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> I still have it... but I'm not sure the White P67 will get to see some juice... I don't really squonk much anymore and I will keep this one in mint condition just for old times sake!
> 
> Mind you I keep looking at it and thinking I should bring out a Cyclone for it.  Time will tell.



When you get the new “thing” it might help you decide as the flavor will be amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

OMG  the Reo fomo is making me want to sell my laptop for the purple SL #threadignored #alittlelate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Arthster

DoubleD said:


> OMG  the Reo fomo is making me want to sell my laptop for the purple SL #threadignored #alittlelate



Yeah I was just thinking maybe I should look at getting a REO again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

I have a reo mini white with 4 batteries and an ol16 that is up for sale. And a load of extra spare parts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

antonherbst said:


> I have a reo mini white with 4 batteries and an ol16 that is up for sale. And a load of extra spare parts



Thank man.. But i need to finish some construction work at home first, but I will keep an eye out for your posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

and operational it is...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------

